# لو حد من أخوانا عنده سؤال فى علوم الأبراج هأحاول أرد عليها هنا محمود الصقار



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
وجدت من المناسب فى فترة مرضى بدلا من أن أرد على بعض المهندسين على ال face book مكن نشارك الكل على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة
محمود الصقار



محمد ابو مريم قال:


> رابط تجميع لمناقشات الموضوع
> 
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/67b5z9292due3yg/Mahmoud_AlSakkar_Q%26A_%26_CSI_support_Q%26_A_.rar


----------



## خالد الأزهري (3 أبريل 2013)

الله يكتب لكم السلامة وتمام العافية اخي محمود 
الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا هندسة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (3 أبريل 2013)

ياريت تشرح لنا الحل الديناميكى للابراج ....تحياتى


----------



## mohamed elfeky (3 أبريل 2013)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس حضرتك تكمل محاضرات 
[h=2]تصميم برج 80 دور من دبى محمود الصقار (صممته بنفسى)
فحضرتك توقفت بعد المحاضرة الثامنة ،فيا ريت حضرتك تقولنا هل يتم إكمال تلك المحاضرات ؟
وربنا يبارك فيك وينفع بك ؟[/h]


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

mohamed elfeky قال:


> يا ريت يا بشمهندس حضرتك تكمل محاضرات
> [h=2]تصميم برج 80 دور من دبى محمود الصقار (صممته بنفسى)
> فحضرتك توقفت بعد المحاضرة الثامنة ،فيا ريت حضرتك تقولنا هل يتم إكمال تلك المحاضرات ؟
> وربنا يبارك فيك وينفع بك ؟[/h]



بإذن الله 
لكن لحد الوقت ده 
نستقبل الأسئلة


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> ياريت تشرح لنا الحل الديناميكى للابراج ....تحياتى



إن شاء الله


----------



## engsayedzoro (3 أبريل 2013)

ألف سلامة عليك يا أستاذنا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 أبريل 2013)

استاذنا الفاضل م محمود
السلام عليكم

اود اسأل عن stiffness الخاص بالبلاطات
فتم عمل 2 موديل rigid and semi-rigid diaphram
لكن كانت نتيجة base shear واحده
ولكن طبقا للمقال الاتي ان stiffness الخاص بالبلاطه يؤثر علي زمن المنشأ وبالتالي القوة المؤثرة

In order to include the ﬂexural stiffness of slabs an efﬁcient analysis method was proposed with the substructuring technique, matrix condensation, and ﬁctitious beams. The major observations and ﬁndings are summarized as follows
:1. In a box system structure, the effect of the ﬂexural stiffness of slabs on the lateral response of the structure is relatively signiﬁcant, especially in taller buildings and in buildings with irregular arrangements ofshear walls. If the ﬂexural stiffness of the slabs istotally ignored, the lateral displacements may be over-estimated and the seismic loads per the building code base shear may be signiﬁcantly underestimated. It is recommended to that the ﬂexural stiffness of slabs is adequately included in the analysis of box system structures

2. It may be important to determine what amount of ﬂexural stiffness of slabs should be included in the analysis of a box system structure, since the amount depends on the lateral response of a building. A further study may focus on ﬁnding the nature of the deformed slabs in a boxed system structure under lateral loads. In conjunction with the ﬂexural stiffness of slabs, it may be necessary to consider the out-of-plane ﬂexural stiffness of the shear wall, which might cause a considerable bending moment requiring additional reinforcement in the wall. This additional moment in the shear wall may also be investigated in a further study

the slabs were modeled using three different methods: the rigid diaphragm method (model D), the reﬁned mesh method(model S), which is considered to be the most accurate since the slabs and shear walls were modeled with reﬁned plate elements, and the proposed analysis method(model P), which employs the substructuring techniques and the ﬁctitious beam. In model S and model P, the analysis was done with 100% of the ﬂexural stiffness from the slab gross section (1.0EIg) and with 30% ofthat (0.3EIg) to investigate the cracked section 
effect


فكانت النتيجة كالاتي












حيث ان plan type a,b and c هم مباني مختلفة
ايضا


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (3 أبريل 2013)

حضرة المهندس محمود الصقار بدي اسال عن ال pushover analysis 
انا عندي مشروع تخرج عن هذا الموضوع المشكلة الي بتواجهني هي كيفية تمثيل nonlinearity in shear wall 
حيث مرفق التفاصيل في هذه المشاركة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t360671-2.html باسم المهندس احمد طه 
علما ان البرنامج المستخدم هو SAP2000 ver 15


----------



## أحبك في الله (3 أبريل 2013)

ألف سلامه عليك يا بشمهندس محمود 
لو أمكن إن حضرتك ترفعلنا مشروع برج محترم يكون شامل موديل الإيتابس والسيف ونوته حسابيه اللي بتتقدم للبلديه تكون عملت معانا واجب
وشكراً مقدماً


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل م محمود
> السلام عليكم
> 
> اود اسأل عن stiffness الخاص بالبلاطات
> ...



و عليكم السلام 

ما ذكرته يا بشمهندس أسامة هذا كان موضوع مطروح زمان 
أما الأن فالموضوع بسىط 
مثل السقف عادى فى ال etabs و عرفه semi rigid diaphragm و ينتهى الموضوع 
أما حاجتنا ل rigid diaphragm لم تعد ضرورية
و بالتالى ال period هى period قريبة من الصحيحة



بالطبع rigid diaphragm له period مختلف عن ال semi rigid لإختلتف ال stiffness لكل دور 

لكن لا تنسى أن الكود لا يأخذ ال dynamic period فى كل الأحوال بل يأخذها بشرط ألا تزبد عن 1،4 ال period ال static فى المناطق غير شديدة الزلازل
و بالتالى يجوز تساوى ال 2 periods لأن كليهما زاد عن 1.4static period و بالتالى واحدها لكليهما 1.4static

أما ما يخص ال modifiers
فالموضوع ببساطة أن المنشىء أثناء الزلازال يكون nonlinear ل 3أسباب
1 كون المنشئ هيشرخ لو فيه جزء عليه tension
2 المنشىء هيضعف نتيجة أن قوة الزلزال الحقيقية أضعاف ما يذكره الكود
3 المنشئ قد يكون عدى عليه وقت فحدث creep and shrinkage 
ال 3 أسباب دى تلزمنا بعمل nonlinear analysis 
و لكن هذا سيأخذ كام شهر فى الحل مع أجهزتنا الحالية لكل برج 
لذلك كان لازم بديل حاليا و هو ال modifiers 

و بالتالى فأن ال model اللى فيه modifiers هو الأقرب للصواب و بالتالى ال period الخاصة به هى الأدق عند جدوث زلزال
و هذا ما نتبعه
محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> حضرة المهندس محمود الصقار بدي اسال عن ال pushover analysis
> انا عندي مشروع تخرج عن هذا الموضوع المشكلة الي بتواجهني هي كيفية تمثيل nonlinearity in shear wall
> حيث مرفق التفاصيل في هذه المشاركة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t360671-2.html باسم المهندس احمد طه
> علما ان البرنامج المستخدم هو SAP2000 ver 15



ال csi عامل فديو تفصيلى عن هذا و هو بإختصار يقوم بعمل fibers section يعنى يقسم القطاع لمجموعة أجزاء على حسب كل material محتواها داخل ال section 
خرسانة ال cover وهى unconfined conc
الحديد 
الخرسانة الداخلية confined 
و كل مادة تكون معرف ال curve الخاص بها 

و طبعا لو المنشىء به frames تعمل nonlinear hinge 
بعد ذلك تعرف الحمل


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

engsayedzoro قال:


> ألف سلامة عليك يا أستاذنا



ربنا يسعدك يا بشمهندس سيد


----------



## deadheart333 (3 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يكلرمك كمان وكمان ...اعتقد كدة حضرتك انك ان شاء الله هاتخش الجنة من غير حساب


----------



## deadheart333 (3 أبريل 2013)

بس حضرتك مش ممكن الflanges تكون rigid وماتتكسرش يعنى ضمن حدود معينة للكسر يعنى ممكن احط الtendons على جانبى الflange


----------



## deadheart333 (3 أبريل 2013)

وهل حضرتك بنقوم بتوزيع الTendons بانتظام فى السقف الprestressed ولا ممكن نحطها بطريقة عشوائية يعنى ممكن نحطها والمسافات بينها غير متساوية؟؟؟ يعنى يحصل مشكلة لو اتركزت فى حتة واحدة من السقف؟؟؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 أبريل 2013)

في الايتابس 2 موديل rigid و semi-rigid والاثنين لهما نفس الperiod...فأين المشكلة اذن؟
------------------------------------------------------------------
لماذا تم ربط التحليل الديناميكي وهو الادق بالتحليل الاستاتيكي عن طريق scaling ؟
------------------------------------------------------------------
ما هي افضل طريقة لنمذجة وتصميم هذا النظام في الايتابس؟


----------



## deadheart333 (3 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع دة انا حاسس انه هايبقى شعاع امل ومنارة لينا ان شاء الله


----------



## parasismic (3 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا على هذه المبادرة الطيبة و حرصك على نفع الغير



المهندس احمد طه قال:


> حضرة المهندس محمود الصقار بدي اسال عن ال pushover analysis
> انا عندي مشروع تخرج عن هذا الموضوع المشكلة الي بتواجهني هي كيفية تمثيل nonlinearity in shear wall
> حيث مرفق التفاصيل في هذه المشاركة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t360671-2.html باسم المهندس احمد طه
> علما ان البرنامج المستخدم هو SAP2000 ver 15



الرابط التالي لمذكرة ماجستير باللغة الفرنسية تتناول دراسة لا خطية للجدران القصية 
http://www.google.dz/url?sa=t&rct=j...wL7XE62ygUX_Zcu0vHgTiUQ&bvm=bv.44697112,d.d2k​


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> وجدت من المناسب فى فترة مرضى بدلا من أن أرد على بعض المهندسين على ال face book مكن نشارك الكل على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة
> محمود الصقار


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الف سلامه عليك يا باشمهندس محمود واسال الله ان ينعم عليك بالشفاء التام ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> بس حضرتك مش ممكن الflanges تكون rigid وماتتكسرش يعنى ضمن حدود معينة للكسر يعنى ممكن احط الtendons على جانبى الflange



طيب ال tendon مش لازم يطلع و ينزل جوه الخرسانة
لو حطيت ال tendon فى ال flanges 
هيطلع فى الهوا ده ما ينفعش


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> وهل حضرتك بنقوم بتوزيع الTendons بانتظام فى السقف الprestressed ولا ممكن نحطها بطريقة عشوائية يعنى ممكن نحطها والمسافات بينها غير متساوية؟؟؟ يعنى يحصل مشكلة لو اتركزت فى حتة واحدة من السقف؟؟؟؟



أنت ممكن تعمل اللى أنت عايزه
بس علشان التنفيذ و التصميم 
نضع tendons 
على حدود ال 
Slab
و عند كل الفتحات و يستحسن 
2 tendons
على كل عمود
ثم المسافات البينية بالتساوى 
بحيث لاتزيد المسافات عن متطلبات الكود

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> في الايتابس 2 موديل rigid و semi-rigid والاثنين لهما نفس الperiod...فأين المشكلة اذن؟
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> لماذا تم ربط التحليل الديناميكي وهو الادق بالتحليل الاستاتيكي عن طريق scaling ؟
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> ما هي افضل طريقة لنمذجة وتصميم هذا النظام في الايتابس؟



لأن ال 
Dynamic period 
مع دقتها العالية 
إلا أنها تهمل وجود حوائط و سلالم و مكونات كثيرة 
لذلك كان من الأفضل عدم التغاضى عن نتيجة التجارب
المبنى المرسوم ما نوع الحوائط خرسانة أو طوب؟

بالنسبة لل period 
فكما ذكرت لأن كلا المودلين ال period لهما تعدت 1.4static period فأخذ فى الحالتين 1.4static period
محمود الصقار


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 أبريل 2013)

حوائط من الطوب


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الف سلامه عليك يا باشمهندس محمود واسال الله ان ينعم عليك بالشفاء التام ان شاء الله



ربنا يفرحنا كلنا يارب 
يشفينا و يشفى أهالينا و المسلمين و المسالمين من كل الناس
ربنا يكتب لمصر الإستقرار
و لسوريا النصر
و لفلسطين و العراق النصر
و لبورما و مالى السند 
و لباقى أرض الله


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> حوائط من الطوب



أولا أنصحك ألا تستخدمه فهو نظام غير مستخدم فى العالم إلا فى بعص المبانى الصغيرة فى أوربا
أحد أهم عيوابه أنا المستأجر بمكنه إزالة الحوائط فيبوظ النظام

تمثيله يكون عن طريق nllink يسمى ال gap يتحمل comperrsion فقط
بشرط ألا تكون ال stifness لهذه الأدوار أكثر من الدور السفلى بقيمة كبيرة و فى هذه الحالة ما ينفعش يتعمل بالetabs 
لأن ال required ductility ستكون أضعاف ما فوقها


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 أبريل 2013)

أحبك في الله قال:


> ألف سلامه عليك يا بشمهندس محمود
> لو أمكن إن حضرتك ترفعلنا مشروع برج محترم يكون شامل موديل الإيتابس والسيف ونوته حسابيه اللي بتتقدم للبلديه تكون عملت معانا واجب
> وشكراً مقدماً



الموضوع صعب ﻷنه حقوق خاصة لأصحاب الأبراج


----------



## deadheart333 (4 أبريل 2013)

بشمهندسنا العظيم .... حضرتك قولتلى انى احط الtendons عند الفتحات كيف ؟؟؟ وهل حضرتك تقصد فتحات المناور وكدة ؟؟؟؟
ثانيا ::::ليه حضرتك 2 tendons عند كل عمود ليه مش 1 او 3 عند كل عمود وهل المسافات بين الtendons لازم تبقى متساوية؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس تحسونة (4 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> وجدت من المناسب فى فترة مرضى بدلا من أن أرد على بعض المهندسين على ال face book مكن نشارك الكل على المنتدى لتعم الفائدة
> محمود الصقار



السلام عليكم مهندس محمود والف سلامه ونتمنى الشفاء العاجل ان شا الله 
فى احد الابراج المكون نظامه الانشائى من حوائط وفلات سلاب يريد احد المهندسين عمل تفصيله تصليح الوصله بين الحوائط والفلات بان يدخل حديد العمود جوه البلاطه على اسا س الفريمينج اكشن وانه نظام مقاوم للقوه الافقيه او قوى الزلازل طبعا دة صعب جدا فى التنفيز عاوز اعرف راى حضرتك فى الموضوع دة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (4 أبريل 2013)

*حماد لله على سلامتك بشمهندس .. فى نظام الشد اللاحق للاسقف
هل وجود كثافة للحديد فى الكمرة يؤثر على عملية الشد ..






وما هى المواسير الصغيرة المنتشرة بكثرة على مسطح السقف

*


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> بشمهندسنا العظيم .... حضرتك قولتلى انى احط الtendons عند الفتحات كيف ؟؟؟ وهل حضرتك تقصد فتحات المناور وكدة ؟؟؟؟
> ثانيا ::::ليه حضرتك 2 tendons عند كل عمود ليه مش 1 او 3 عند كل عمود وهل المسافات بين الtendons لازم تبقى متساوية؟؟؟؟



ال tendons عند الفتحات
يعنى عند أطراف الفتحات ابعد مسافة كافية و ارسم
أيوا فتخات المناور و خلافه


عايز تعمل أى عدد اعمل
لكن لو 2 بيكون 1 فى كل ناحية من العمود

الفائدة
1 المنطقة دى فيها عزم كبير
2 يقلل ال punch
3 ينفع عند عمل sections فى البرنامج
محمود الصقار


----------



## deadheart333 (4 أبريل 2013)

الف الف شكر لحضرتك يا استاذنا العظيم::: حضرتك كنت تقصد ايه لما قولتلى فى موضوع رص الtendons بان المسافات البينية بالتساوى 
بحيث لاتزيد المسافات عن متطلبات الكود؟؟؟ كنت تقصد ايه حضرتك بالمسافات البينية بالتساووى ...هل يعنى المسافة بين الtendons متساوية؟؟؟؟ اسف اوى للاثقال على حضرتك ...بس انا احب افهم كل كلمة


----------



## zoma82 (4 أبريل 2013)

انا اخترت النظام الانشائى كمرات واعمدة وهو دة اللى هيقاوم القوى الافقية (الرياح والزلازل ) فهل ممكن انى اعمل تحرير للعزوم فى اماكن الكمرات simple علشان ما يجيش عندى اعزوم سالبة فوق الاعمدة كبيرة واذا كان ينفع كيف يمكن تحقيق ذلك فى الموقع بمعنى هل امد الحديد داخل الاعمدة بطول ld.
لو عندى فاصل بين مبنيين الكود المصرى قال انى احسب ازاحة =الازاحة التى طلعتها من المودل *r*0.7 لكل مبنى وبعدين احضر الجذر التربيعى لمجموع الازاحات السابقة وان لو منسوب الادوا فى المبنيين واحد مسموح لى انى اخفض مسافة الفاصل بنسبة 70%.


----------



## إسلام علي (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## deadheart333 (4 أبريل 2013)

اخى المهندس zoma ما هو الfactor r اللى حضرتك ذكرته فى معادلة الازاحة فى المعادلة الالازاحة = الازاحة من الموديل * 7. * r ????


----------



## sea2007 (4 أبريل 2013)

*حمد لله على سلامتك بشمهندس
وربنا يكتب لك كل ما تفعله من خير فى ميزان حسناتك

سوالى الاول عن
response spectra in etab

ما اقوم به هو حساب ال
static base shear
تعريف 2006 function based on IB
define the response spectra in x-direction (u1) using scale factor g/R
define another case in y direction (u2) using scale factor g/R


after that we check if Vdyn>Vstatic we will not do any reduction 
but if Vdyn<Vstatic We scale Vdnamic up to 85% of Vstatic
even if the building is irregular

وسوالى هو متى يتم عمل 
response spectra for x and y direction in same case
in some reference they recommend to make scale factor in x and y direction in the same case 
as you can see above we have case x direction and case y


question 02 
How do you consider the temperature and shrinkage effect in your slab design?

i will state my way in design ,we consider the temperature load as difference in temperature equal to 20 in hot weather the slab as 
semi rigid diaphragm and get the axial load from etabs and then provide additional mesh due to axial load from temperature to flexure mesh

but the amount of rft is really huge amount

Do you remmmend another way?

question 03

As mentioned in ASCE 7-05 items C2.5 which state that “For checking a structure to determine its residual load-carrying capacity following occurrence of a damaging extraordinary event, selected load-bearing elements should be notionally removed and the capacity of the remaining structure evaluated using the following load combination”

1- (0.9or1.2)D+0.5L+0.2W.
2- 1.2D+0.5L.
3- (0.9or1.2)D+0.2W.

The term 0.2W in these combinations is intended to ensure that the lateral stability of the structure is checked.
Some recent standards require the stability of the structure to be checked by imposing a small notional lateral force equal in magnitude to 0.002*SUM OF P at each floor level, in which SUM OF P is the cumulative gravity force due to the summation of dead and live loads acting on The story above that level. If such a stability check is performed, 0.2W need not be considered in combinations C2.5-2 and C2.5-4.

I have question

Are the load combination which mentioned above (NO 1,2,3 ) are only required to be checked for national load based on ASCE7-05?

question 04

.if we have a frame is not apart of lateral load 
based on ACI it is required to design such element under the lateral load displacement

most of consultant office design such element under gravity load only which is wrong
Or design the member under the lateral load force which also is not correct because it not apart of lateral load.


question 05


If we have spandrel beams and we cannot achieve the required development length in tension as per ACI requirement ACI-08 item 12.5 due to door location.
In that case, can we add the bent length of bars to the development length ?


wishing if my question is not long and clear to you.


*


----------



## tarek elattar (4 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
1- ما معنى التحليل الديناميكى 
2- ما التحليل الاستاتيكى
3- ماخطوات respon spectrum على الساب
4-ما اهمية طريقة time history
5- اريد ملف اكسيل لحساب R​


----------



## zoma82 (4 أبريل 2013)

المقصود من r معامل تخفيض القوى على اساس النظام الانشائى الذى يقاوم القوى الافقية اذا كان حوائط خرسانية او اذا كان فريمات او اذا كان استيل فريم وهكذا وكل نظام له معامل r يرجى مراجعة كود الاحمال المصرى 2012 الباب الثامن تقريبا البند السابع الى الثامن


----------



## عبدالسلام محفدي (4 أبريل 2013)

أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 أبريل 2013)

مهندس تحسونة قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس محمود والف سلامه ونتمنى الشفاء العاجل ان شا الله
> فى احد الابراج المكون نظامه الانشائى من حوائط وفلات سلاب يريد احد المهندسين عمل تفصيله تصليح الوصله بين الحوائط والفلات بان يدخل حديد العمود جوه البلاطه على اسا س الفريمينج اكشن وانه نظام مقاوم للقوه الافقيه او قوى الزلازل طبعا دة صعب جدا فى التنفيز عاوز اعرف راى حضرتك فى الموضوع دة



حقيقة النظام من غير flat slab أضعف بكتير مع ال flat لأسباب عديدة من ضمنها ال framing action لذلك أنا أيضا أرى أن تترك حديد العمود كما هو و البلاطات كما هى ثم نزود حديد لعمل هذه ال connection


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> *حماد لله على سلامتك بشمهندس .. فى نظام الشد اللاحق للاسقف
> هل وجود كثافة للحديد فى الكمرة يؤثر على عملية الشد ..
> 
> 
> ...



بالنسبة لشد الكمرة نفسها 
الشد يتم لما داخل ال duct و بالتالى لن يعترض الحديد الشد
غير أن القطاع يصبح أكثر stifness و بالتالى صعب شده 
و لكن للأسف البرامج لا تأخذ هذا فى الإعتبار تتعامل مع القطاع كما لو كان خرسانة بالكامل



المواسير دى هى اللى هيمشى فيها ال strands علشان نشد السقف نفسه كما نشد الكمرة


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> الف الف شكر لحضرتك يا استاذنا العظيم::: حضرتك كنت تقصد ايه لما قولتلى فى موضوع رص الtendons بان المسافات البينية بالتساوى
> بحيث لاتزيد المسافات عن متطلبات الكود؟؟؟ كنت تقصد ايه حضرتك بالمسافات البينية بالتساووى ...هل يعنى المسافة بين الtendons متساوية؟؟؟؟ اسف اوى للاثقال على حضرتك ...بس انا احب افهم كل كلمة



أيوا يستحسن لسهولة التنفيذ


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> انا اخترت النظام الانشائى كمرات واعمدة وهو دة اللى هيقاوم القوى الافقية (الرياح والزلازل ) فهل ممكن انى اعمل تحرير للعزوم فى اماكن الكمرات simple علشان ما يجيش عندى اعزوم سالبة فوق الاعمدة كبيرة واذا كان ينفع كيف يمكن تحقيق ذلك فى الموقع بمعنى هل امد الحديد داخل الاعمدة بطول ld.
> لو عندى فاصل بين مبنيين الكود المصرى قال انى احسب ازاحة =الازاحة التى طلعتها من المودل *r*0.7 لكل مبنى وبعدين احضر الجذر التربيعى لمجموع الازاحات السابقة وان لو منسوب الادوا فى المبنيين واحد مسموح لى انى اخفض مسافة الفاصل بنسبة 70%.



فى نظامين فى حالتك تشغل الأعمدة فقط تقاوم الزلازل و بالتالى لازم تعمل release لل moment فى الكمرات و لكن 
حديد الأعمدة يستمر و تكون ال overlap أحيانا lap لل tension
و لكن ال r هنا صغيرة جدا و بالتالى تكون قوة الزلزال كبيرة جدا 
R= 2.2 to 2.5 
و لذلك هذا النظام صالح لمنشاءت صغيرة جدا
و هنا قاعدة العمود تصمم على moment أيضا


النظام الأخر mrf 
Moment resisting frame 
و هذا النظام لابد من عدم عمل release 
بل و لابد من مراعاة 
تفاصيل الحديد فى الكمرات و تفاصيل الحديد فى الأعمدة فى المناطق الزلزالية الشائعة فى بلادنا و هذا يسمى imrf 
Intermediate moment resisting frame 
بل فى بعض المناطق الأكثر خطورة 
تتغير تفاصيل التسليح أيضا للكمرات و ال أعمدة بالإضافة إلى أبعادهم و نقاط إتصالهم



موضوع الفاصل مظبوط


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 أبريل 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> *حمد لله على سلامتك بشمهندس
> وربنا يكتب لك كل ما تفعله من خير فى ميزان حسناتك
> 
> سوالى الاول عن
> ...



مافعلته ينقصه أن فى كل حالة تعرف u3 = 2/3 u horizontal

فى حالة ال irrigular ال scale يصل ل 100%
ال scale الإبتدائى ig/r لا تنسى i فبعض المنشاءات i#1

يوجد حالة إسمها الnonparrallel system فى هذه الحالة أحد حلول الكود أنك تأخذ حالة spxy 
تأخذ بها u1,u2,u3

سأقوم إن شاء الله بالرد على جزئية جزئية لكن رجاء نخلى كل سؤال مشاركة 
ﻷنى أرد بالموبيل و هذه به بعض الصعوبة


----------



## deadheart333 (4 أبريل 2013)

اخى المهندس zoma ::: ما المقصود بان الازاحة = الازاحة من المودل * 7. * r .... ما هى هذة الازاحة وايه لازمته؟؟؟ وهل الازاحة من الموديل اللى هيا ازاحة اخر دور؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 أبريل 2013)

عبدالسلام محفدي قال:


> أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود



ربنا يعزكم


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 أبريل 2013)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا



ربنا يسعدك يا بشمهندس إسلام


----------



## deadheart333 (4 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يسعدك انت يا من رسمت الامل على وجوهنا....ربنا يعز حضرتك بمقدار = (ربنا يكرم ويعز ويحمى حضرتك / 0) = مالانهاية


----------



## deadheart333 (4 أبريل 2013)

سؤال اخير فى موضوع الprestressed..... حضرتك لو عندى الاعمدة مش على استقامة واحدة يعنى مش على اكس واحد ..هل ممكن ال Tendon يكون مايل يعنى يكون واخد شكل الموجة بحيث انه ياخد الاعمدة دى مع بعض مرة واحدة ؟؟؟؟ ولا لازم tendon لكل اكس اعمدة؟؟؟؟

وهل لازم وضع الtendon بحيث يكون موازى لأحد اضلاع السقف ام انه يمكن ان يكون مائل؟؟؟ وهل توجد قاعدة معينة تحدد كيفية وضع الTendons وكيفية تحديد اتجاها فى السقف؟؟؟؟


----------



## م / خالد البنا (4 أبريل 2013)

عوده حميده مهندسنا العزيز الغالى م. محمود الصقار

جزاكم الله كل الخير ​


----------



## max moment (4 أبريل 2013)

أكرمك الله يا بشمهندس محمود ..بما أننا نقوم بتخفيض القوى الزلزالية ..فكيف يقاوم المبنى كل القوى الزلزالية المؤثرة عليه ؟؟؟​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 أبريل 2013)

max moment قال:


> أكرمك الله يا بشمهندس محمود ..بما أننا نقوم بتخفيض القوى الزلزالية ..فكيف يقاوم المبنى كل القوى الزلزالية المؤثرة عليه ؟؟؟​



شاهد محاضرة م محمود R value
R VALUE M. AL SAKKAR - Download - 4shared - AHMED


----------



## deadheart333 (4 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا م _اسامة ولو انى زعلان منك شويه لكنك ستظل حبيب القلوب


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> اخى المهندس zoma ::: ما المقصود بان الازاحة = الازاحة من المودل * 7. * r .... ما هى هذة الازاحة وايه لازمته؟؟؟ وهل الازاحة من الموديل اللى هيا ازاحة اخر دور؟؟؟



ماذا يحدث اذا كان لدينا مبنيان ولكن ارتفاع الدور في كل مبني مختلف 




سيحدث الطرق أو Pounding of structure
لذلك توصي الكوادت بعمل الفواصل الزلزالية 
ويكون الفاصل يساوي الجذر التربيعي (لازاحة المبني الاول تربيع + ازاحة المبني الثاني تربيع)

لكن اذا كان المبنين لهما نفس ارتفاع الدور
تخفض 70% من المسافة المحسوبة اعلاة بمعني انك هتأخذ فقط 30 % من المسافة

ملاحظة هامة جدا
-----------
لا تنسي ضرب الازاحة الناتجة من التحليل الاستاتيكي علي الايتابس في المعامل 0.7*R لان الازاحة في المعادلة المقصود بها الازاحة الحقيقية للمنشأ طبعا هتكون بعد الدخول في inelastic zone والتحليل يكون elastic علي البرنامج
اما اذا كان التحليل ديناميكي تؤخذ الازاحة مساوية لما هو في البرنامج -بعد ضربة في R- بشرط الا يقل عن 85% من القيمة المستنتجة من التحليل الاستاتيكي
راجع الكود المصري للأحمال ص 146


----------



## deadheart333 (4 أبريل 2013)

اخى المهندس اسامة ....هل تقصد بازاحة المبنى ازاحة الدور الاخير من المبنى لانها اعلى ازاحة ؟؟؟؟ 

هل تقصد بمرحلة الinelastic انها مرحلة الplastic????

هل لو التحليل ديناميكى اضرب * R فقط ؟؟؟؟ وهل عندما اقارنها ب 85 % من الازاحة الناتجة من التحليل الاستاتيكى هل اقارنها ب 85 % من ازاحة التحليل الاستاتيكى مضروبة * 7.* R ايضا؟؟؟؟


الكود حضرتك ذكر فى القوانين بتاعته ان الds ناتجة من التشكل المرن ...وكدة كدة الازاحة اللى بجيبها من البرنامج بتبقى نتيجة التشكل المرن ...ليه بقى اضرب فى factor = .7???

وكمان الكود ذكر ان الdc ناتجة من طيف التجوب المرن ؟؟؟؟ يبقى فى حالة التحليل اليناميكى هاضرب * 7.*R مش كدة؟؟؟؟ راى حضرتك؟؟؟

وليه حضرتك اثناء التحليل الديناميكى ما اخدش الازاحة زى ما هى من البرنامج ليه لازم اضرب * R??? منا كدة كدة ضربت فيها وانا بحسب قوة الزلزال ...ها هاضرب فيها تانى ؟؟؟

واخيرا هل قانون الازاحات دة ينطبق فقط فى حالة الفاصل الزلزالى ؟؟؟؟ ولا دى قيمة الDisplacement عموما الناتجة من الزلزال ودى اللى اقارنها مثلا ب H/450 علشان اشوف المبنى امن ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟

ومثلا لو عندنا الازاحة من البرنامج طلعت = 0.1 م ... اضربها * R ومعامل التقليل ده = 4.5 ...يعنى اطلع ازاحة فى الاخر = 0.45 م 
هل دة صحيح؟؟؟ اعتقد انى طالما ضربت * R وانا بحسب الزلازل ماضربش فيها تانى مش كدة؟؟؟ اسف للاطالة


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 أبريل 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> *
> 
> question 02
> How do you consider the temperature and shrinkage effect in your slab design?
> ...




لحساب الحرارة 
ماعليك سوى أنك تحدد درجة الحرارة و تدخلها على المنشئ 

درجة الحرارة دى هل هى الفرق بين الصيف و الشتاء ؟ 
ده رأى أنا لا أذهب إليه ﻷن تحميل بلاطة بدرجة حرارة فى سنة كاملة بالطبع لا يعادل تطبيقها مرة واحدة 
مثلا عندنا فى الإمارات هنا درجة الحرارة ممكن من 20 إلى ما يقارب ال 50 يعنى 30 درجة 

هل هى الفرق بين درجة حرارة الصب و درجة حرارة الجو فى الفصلين ؟ 
بمعنى لو درجة حرارة الصب 35 و الشتاء 20 و الصيف 50
يبقى +_15
برده بعيد

هل الفرق بين الصب و الليل و النهار ؟
35 و الصبح 50 و باليل 25
+15 & _10

أو اﻷفضل أن نأخذه قيمة ثابته +_ 25 

كل ما سبق مدارس و لعل هناك مدارس لا أعرفها


الشئ الثانى ال creep and shrinkage
بعض الناس يرى أنه يدرس كحمل حرارى و تكون ال +_ 25 ماهى إلا الحرارة مع الزحف
و ال إنكماش
و لا أخبىء عليكم أن برامج مثل ال safe أصبحت تأخذ تأثير ال creep snd shrinkكتحليل غير خطى و تطلع النتائج


طبعا كل ما سبق للمنشاءات ال indeterminate 


ظهرت نظرية أخيرا ناقشت بها كثيرا و مطروحة فى كثير من المصممين هى نظرية ال strain compitabilty of temp



وفكرتها ببساطة دع الحرارة تؤثر فتعمل cracking هذا الشروخ بدورها تعمل release للحرارة ﻷن المنشئ يتحول لمجموعة منشاءات determinate و كل ما يعنيك فقط هو عمل control على ال ***** width 
و لذلك تجد أكواد كثيرة تعنون بعنون control of temperature and creep and shrinkage 
و قد ناقشت فى هذا الموضوع مرارا لكنى إلى الأن غير مفتنع و لم أعتمد برج واحد بهذه الطريقة لعدم وصولى لقناعة كاملة 



بعض إخوانا و طبعا الكتب يروا لابئس من تطبيق +_ 25 درجة و لكن بشرط تقليل ال E للخرسانة للنصف أو الثلث
و عندما نسألهم عن ذلك 
يتكلمون أن ال creep and shrinkage و الذى يبدأ من البداية و يزيد مع الوقت يجعل ال ال E تقل 
و عندما نسألهم تارة يقال ال creep فى الأعمدة و عندما نقول لهم ال creep فى الأعمدة رأسى و ما نتكلم عليه أفقى لانجد جوابا 
و بعضهم يقول ال creep فى البلاطة نفسها و عندما نقول لهم لو ال creep فى الباطة يقلل ال E طب ليه فى التصميم بناخدها كلها _ أقصد التصميم لل dead and live 


طبعا كل ما سبق يمكن تجنب حمل الحرارة عن طريق عمل cladding يحمى من الحرارة و هو المتبع فى كل أبراج العالم تقريبا
لكن يبقى تاثير ال creep and shrinkage


بعض أخوانا بيقولوا حتى لو ماعملتش cladding يظل السقف كسقف محمى من فوق ومن تحت لوجود شقق سكنية لا يمكن للسكان أن يتحملوا درجة حرارة عالية

و فى وجهة نظرهم كحرارة المشكلة هى فى الأسطح النهائية أو الجراجات متعددة الطوابق

كل ما قمت بذكره أنا أتكلم عن ال ultimate design 
و عند التصميم يكون الحمل 
1.2 temp 
1.2 creep
1.2 shrinkage
(1.2 self straining)

كل ماسبق على البلاطات أما اﻷعمده فتجد أكثر الأدوار المتأثرة نتيجة الأسقف الدور اﻷول و اﻷخير


و بالنسبة لل servicebilty فالموضوع محسوم بندخل ال creep و ال shrinkage و نعمل check عليه


و من ناحية تانية تجد الكود الأمريكى يربط بداية أخد الحرارة بطول معين لل slab و لا يتكلم عن كمية و قوة ال shear walls and cores 


ما ذكرته عن الحرارة قليل مما أناقشه كل يوم هنا فى بلدية الشارقة و خصوصا مع كل برج كبير

على اى حال لعلى أضيف لهذه النقطة فى مشاركات قادمة و أنتظر أراء أخوانا و أساتذتنا

لكن لا أخبىء عليكم كلا له رأيه و ليس الأشخاص فقط بل كتب و أبحاث علمية كبيرة


طبعا فى موديل ال ETABS لابد من semi rigid Diaphragm و إلا لن يحس بشئ


محمود الصقار


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة للنقطة 2
يعني المفروض نعمل موديل ونعدل فيه قيمة R ونصدر النتائج للسيف


----------



## tarek elattar (5 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم معذرة استاذنا الصقار لم انتبه ان حضرتك فى مرض يارب يشفيك يارب ويفرحك بنعمة العافية فى الدين والبدن وانا خايف تكون حزين فلا تحزن وافرح بأن الله ربك ونبيك محمد وابشر بالفرج


----------



## محمود الصقار (5 أبريل 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> *question 03
> 
> as mentioned in asce 7-05 items c2.5 which state that “for checking a structure to determine its residual load-carrying capacity following occurrence of a damaging extraordinary event, selected load-bearing elements should be notionally removed and the capacity of the remaining structure evaluated using the following load combination”
> 
> ...




أخى الحبيب فى موضوع ال prograssive collapse لم أقرأ سوى عن ال load combination الأول فقط 

(0.9 or 1.2) D +0.5 L+0.2 w 





بل و إذا أر دت linear dynamic analysis

2(0.9 or 1.2)D+0.5 L +0.2 W


----------



## محمود الصقار (5 أبريل 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> *مquestion 04
> 
> .if we have a frame is not apart of lateral load
> based on aci it is required to design such element under the lateral load displacement
> ...




معك حق و هذا يسمى ال deformation comptibilty و هذه الصورة توضح تلخيص للموضوع أرسله لى أحد أصدقائى من مكتب attikns


----------



## محمود الصقار (5 أبريل 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> *question 05
> 
> 
> If we have spandrel beams and we cannot achieve the required development length in tension as per ACI requirement ACI-08 item 12.5 due to door location.
> ...



نعم يجوز بل أن الطول المطلوب يقل تبعا للكود ذاته 

أتمنى أن أكون ساعدت و لو قليل

محمود الصقار


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> سؤال اخير فى موضوع الprestressed..... حضرتك لو عندى الاعمدة مش على استقامة واحدة يعنى مش على اكس واحد ..هل ممكن ال Tendon يكون مايل يعنى يكون واخد شكل الموجة بحيث انه ياخد الاعمدة دى مع بعض مرة واحدة ؟؟؟؟ ولا لازم tendon لكل اكس اعمدة؟؟؟؟
> 
> وهل لازم وضع الtendon بحيث يكون موازى لأحد اضلاع السقف ام انه يمكن ان يكون مائل؟؟؟ وهل توجد قاعدة معينة تحدد كيفية وضع الTendons وكيفية تحديد اتجاها فى السقف؟؟؟؟


السلام عليكم
في حالة الاعمدة التي ليست على استقامة واحدة يتم عمل tendons بشكل منحرف بحيث يتبع الاعمدة كما في الصورة 







وللمزيد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95853-9.html


----------



## محمود الصقار (5 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 1- ما معنى التحليل الديناميكى
> 2- ما التحليل الاستاتيكى
> 3- ماخطوات respon spectrum على الساب
> ...



التحليل الإستاتيكى يعنى تدخل قوة الزلزال على المنشىء كقوة عادية ثابتةقيمة واحدة كما درست أنت فى الكلية cantilever with loads

التحليل الديناميكى هو أن تضع الزلزال كما هو على المنشىء يعنى مش قوة واحدة , مثلا 10 طن يمين بعدها ب 0.01 من الثانية تكون 7 طن يمين , ثم 3 طن يمين وثم 4 طن شمال ثم 15 طن شمال و هكذا تمشى مع الزلزال خطوة خطوة هذا هو الزلزال و يسمى time history للزلزال و لو أعطيناك بدلا من القوى أعطيناك عجلة(تسارع ) الزلزال يكون أدق لأن الزلزال هو حركة الأرض و حركة الأرض التى تسبب قوى هى العجلة acceleration 

و حل هذا الزلزال على المنشئ هو مانريد حيث أنه بعدما يمر المنشىء بكل هذا الtime history يكون المنشىء تعرض لأحمال سريعة و بالتالى لن تستفذ ال stiffness فقط بل كما كنا ندرس فى الكليات f=k*d أيضا ال mass و ال damping

نتيجة الحل على منشاءات كثيرة ذات درجة حرية وحيدة sdof (و هذه ما يميزها عم بعضها أن كل منشئ له period مختلفة )بدلا من أن تحلها بنفسك أحنا ممكن نحلها و نعطيه لك 
أو نعطيك فقط أكبر قيمة فى الحل لأن ما يهمك دائما هو ال max مثل ال max moment و ال max shear
أكبر قيم هذه هى response spectrum 
المنشىء ال mdof ماهو إلا مجموعة modes تندمج مع بعضها بطريقة أو أخرى , كل مود يعتبر sdof يمكن إستخدام ال rs (response spectrum) لحله

فى ال sap 
ارسم المنشئ ثم من قائمة define function response spectrum function ثم تختار كود معين و تدخل الثوابت 

ثم define load case ثم تختار ال function

ال r تأتى من جدول موجود فى الأكواد الأمريكية الخاصة بالزلازل


----------



## محمود الصقار (5 أبريل 2013)

عبدالسلام محفدي قال:


> أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيك يا أستادُ محمود



ربنا يخليك يا بشمهندس عبد السلام


----------



## محمود الصقار (5 أبريل 2013)

max moment قال:


> أكرمك الله يا بشمهندس محمود ..بما أننا نقوم بتخفيض القوى الزلزالية ..فكيف يقاوم المبنى كل القوى الزلزالية المؤثرة عليه ؟؟؟​




حقيقة ما يطبق على المنشئ بالأساس هو طاقة حركة أحنا إختزلناه كأنها قوى 

ما يحدث أننا كل مرة فى الحل العادى لو أردنا أن نأخذ كامل القوى فى الإعتبار نبدد جزء من الطاقة فى ال damping و جزء فى طاقة الحركة و الباقى عادى فى strain energy 

أما لو أردنا أن نأخذ مثلا 0.2 من قوة الزلزال و نصمم عليها لابد أن نبدد ال 0.8 من القوى فى نوع أخر من الطاقة و هو ما يسمى dissipated energy و هذا ناتج من شىء يسمى ال hystrsis loops حيث أن هذه الطاقة المفقودة تعادل تزويد ال damping بنسبة كبيرة =1/2pi *(مساحة ال hystrsis loop على/مساحة المثلثين المحتويين داخل ال hystrsis loops) و لعل هذا ما نسلكه عندما نريد أن نحل pushover analysis

و لو شاهدت المحاضرة بعنوان perform 3d محمود الصقار ستجد هذه الطاقة أمام عينك

و يمكنك تصور هذه الطاقة مع مسطرة مرنة مثلا لو حملتها أكثر من قوتها لن تنكسر و لكن ستنثنى بشكل inelastic 

أهم حاجة تكون المسطرة قادرة على التبديد من خلال هذا الميكانيزم و هذا ما نسميه ال ductility 

بل و نحرص على ذلك فى كل المنشأت لو المسطرة كانت britle كانت زمنها إنكسرت

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (5 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في حالة الاعمدة التي ليست على استقامة واحدة يتم عمل tendons بشكل منحرف بحيث يتبع الاعمدة كما في الصورة
> 
> 
> ...



معك حق يا بشمهندس رزق و أنه لمن حظى السعيد أن تشاركنى ذلك

و أضيف أن عمل ال tendos مائلة أفقيا يستحسن 
1- ألا يكون فى بلاطة distrubuted distrubuted و لكن لو أضطررنا لذلك فى ال banded - إضطرار- 
2- هذا الميل يكون متصل بالأعمدة لوجود مركبة أفقية من الشد تؤدى إلى شرخ نافذ - كما رأيت ذلك بعينى فى الموقع- و إلا يتم تعريف section مماس عند مكان الزاوية و وضع حديد مخصوص ليقاوم الشد مع tension overlap
3- بعض المهندسين يشترطوا الميل لا يزيد عن 1:6 

و الصورة التى أرفقها أخونا المهندس رزق هى ل banded distrubuted system


----------



## محمود الصقار (5 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بالنسبة للنقطة 2
> يعني المفروض نعمل موديل ونعدل فيه قيمة r ونصدر النتائج للسيف



حقيقة يا بشمهندس أسامة أنا لم أقرأ الكود المصرى الحديث الخاص بالزلازل كاملا لأنى غير راض عنه

غير أننى أعتقد أن ال r هذه ليست ما نتكلم عنه


----------



## usama_usama2003 (5 أبريل 2013)

ما تعريف over-strength factor ومتي نستخدمة


----------



## deadheart333 (5 أبريل 2013)

اشكر كلا من العلامة م_رزق حجاوى والعلامة م _محمود الصقار على هذا الابداع ولكن لى استفسار فيما سبق::::
هذا ما ذكرته لى م_محمود ___و أضيف أن عمل ال tendos مائلة أفقيا يستحسن 
1- ألا يكون فى بلاطة distrubuted distrubuted و لكن لو أضطررنا لذلك فى ال banded - إضطرار- 
2- هذا الميل يكون متصل بالأعمدة لوجود مركبة أفقية من الشد تؤدى إلى شرخ نافذ - كما رأيت ذلك بعينى فى الموقع- و إلا يتم تعريف section مماس عند مكان الزاوية و وضع حديد مخصوص ليقاوم الشد مع tension overlap
3- بعض المهندسين يشترطوا الميل لا يزيد عن 1:6 

و الصورة التى أرفقها أخونا المهندس رزق هى ل banded distrubuted system 

:::وهنا تاتى الاسئلة ::: اولا_ لماذا يفضل عمل الTendons مائلة وليست عدلة؟؟؟؟

ثانيا::ألا يكون فى بلاطة distrubuted distrubutedو لكن لو أضطررنا لذلك فى ال banded - إضطرار ....ما معنى هذة الجملة لاننى للاسف لست افهمها ؟؟؟؟

ثالثا::: ايضا اريد توضيح لهذة النقطة استاذى العزيز لاننى لم افهما كاملة 

رابعا::: ما هو الbanded distrubuted system؟؟؟؟؟؟

وانا ممنون ممنون ممنون لكمية المعلومات اللى باخدها من حضراتكم.....ادخلكم الله الجنة بدون حساب لما فعلتوه من هذا الكم من العلم


----------



## محمود الصقار (5 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما تعريف over-strength factor ومتي نستخدمة




أهمية العناصر الإنشائية تختلف من ناحية الخطورة 
فإنهيار 
فإنهيار transfer beam نتيجة أحمال الزاازل ده كارثة 
لأنه مش هيأثر على مقاومة المنشئ للزلازل فحسب بل أيضا مقاومته لل vertical load
بعكس الحائط نفسه قد يزداد ductility لكن يظل يقاوم الأحمال الرأسية 

لذلك ما ينفعش أخد ال r =5 
و يكون مثلا r= 2 هو اﻷنسب لذلك من اﻷفضل 

و هذا ما نفعله نضرب القوى المخفضة للخمس مرة أخرى فى معامل يسمى أوميجا و هذا هو overstrength factor


----------



## sea2007 (5 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> مافعلته ينقصه أن فى كل حالة تعرف u3 = 2/3 u horizontal
> 
> فى حالة ال irrigular ال scale يصل ل 100%
> ال scale الإبتدائى ig/r لا تنسى i فبعض المنشاءات i#1
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا على كل الردود التى قمت بها وناسف على الاطاله
ولكنى ارى ان الرد الذى قد قمت به قام على ubc not IBC 2006 OR 2009
فلم اجد اى فقره فى ASCE7-05 طلبت ان تصل قيمه V dyn الى اكثر من 85% Vstatic
وكذلك تاثير الراسى للزلزال ان اضيف
(u3=2/3 u (x or y

اليست تتفق معى فى ذلك؟
اما ننسبه لاخذ spxy in one case 
it is not mentioned in ASCE7-05 but i found the attached

```
[ATTACH]89348._xfImport[/ATTACH]
```
 paper

finally, i would like to thank you for your support


----------



## usama_usama2003 (5 أبريل 2013)

ما الفرق بين diaphragm drift and story drift


----------



## usama_usama2003 (5 أبريل 2013)

كيف يتم التأكد ان التصميم وقفا لمبدأ weak beam strong column


----------



## usama_usama2003 (5 أبريل 2013)

في حالة وجود مبني به soft story كيف يتم حساب stiffness لهذا الدور من الايتابس ومقارنتة بالذي يلية وب 3 ادوار العليا ؟


----------



## deadheart333 (6 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ...اسعد الله صباحكم


----------



## tarek elattar (6 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
خالص شكرى وتقديرى ودعائى لحضرتك بالعافية العاجلة 
اللهم اشف عبدك محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 أبريل 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على كل الردود التى قمت بها وناسف على الاطاله
> ولكنى ارى ان الرد الذى قد قمت به قام على ubc not IBC 2006 OR 2009
> فلم اجد اى فقره فى ASCE7-05 طلبت ان تصل قيمه V dyn الى اكثر من 85% Vstatic
> وكذلك تاثير الراسى للزلزال ان اضيف
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا أنك نبهتنى 
خلينى أرجعها
محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما الفرق بين diaphragm drift and story drift



عندما يكون السقف ديافرام واحد فكليهما نفس الشئ 
لو الدور مثلا 2diaphragms 
يكون للسقف drift واحد و 2drifts لل diaphragms


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> كيف يتم التأكد ان التصميم وقفا لمبدأ weak beam strong column



هذا المبدأ غير مطلوب غير فى ال smrf 
يتم حساب مدى قدرة العمود تحت و فوق بناءا على قطاعه و حديده و التعامل مع الحديد ك 1.25fy 
و نقسم ذلك على مدى تحمل مجموع كل الكمرات من جميع الإتجاهات عن نفس نقطة التلاقى

لابد أن تكون الأعمدة أكبر و مش بس أكبر دى أكبر من مره و خمس 6/5


و ال etabs يقوم بعمل هذا ال check و غيره عند كل نقطة
لو عرفته sdc
محمود الصقار


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (6 أبريل 2013)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> بارك الله فيك أستاذنا على هذه المبادرة الطيبة و حرصك على نفع الغير
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك اخوي 
*parasismic*
ولكن لغة الملف فرنسي يا ريت لو في ملف ثاني او نفسه بلغة انجليزي 
بكون ممنونلك جدا وبتكون حليتيلي مشكلة مش عارف احلها 


مهندس محمود الصقار هل تقدر تعطيني ملف يبين الطريقة المستخدمه في التمثيل وشكرا


----------



## deadheart333 (6 أبريل 2013)

اشكر كلا من العلامة م_رزق حجاوى والعلامة م _محمود الصقار على هذا الابداع ولكن لى استفسار فيما سبق::::
هذا ما ذكرته لى م_محمود ___و أضيف أن عمل ال tendos مائلة أفقيا يستحسن 
1- ألا يكون فى بلاطة distrubuted distrubuted و لكن لو أضطررنا لذلك فى ال banded - إضطرار- 
2- هذا الميل يكون متصل بالأعمدة لوجود مركبة أفقية من الشد تؤدى إلى شرخ نافذ - كما رأيت ذلك بعينى فى الموقع- و إلا يتم تعريف section مماس عند مكان الزاوية و وضع حديد مخصوص ليقاوم الشد مع tension overlap
3- بعض المهندسين يشترطوا الميل لا يزيد عن 1:6 

و الصورة التى أرفقها أخونا المهندس رزق هى ل banded distrubuted system 

:::وهنا تاتى الاسئلة ::: اولا_ لماذا يفضل عمل الTendons مائلة وليست عدلة؟؟؟؟

ثانيا::ألا يكون فى بلاطة distrubuted distrubutedو لكن لو أضطررنا لذلك فى ال banded - إضطرار ....ما معنى هذة الجملة لاننى للاسف لست افهمها ؟؟؟؟

ثالثا::: ايضا اريد توضيح لهذة النقطة استاذى العزيز لاننى لم افهما كاملة 

رابعا::: ما هو الbanded distrubuted system؟؟؟؟؟؟

وانا ممنون ممنون ممنون لكمية المعلومات اللى باخدها من حضراتكم.....ادخلكم الله الجنة بدون حساب لما فعلتوه من هذا الكم من العلم


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (6 أبريل 2013)

حضرة المهندس محمود 
لو تتكرم الاجابة على هاد السؤال في المشاركة التالية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t362538.html

شكرا


----------



## deadheart333 (6 أبريل 2013)

م_محمود :::حضرتك قلت انه لو عندى 2 diaphram هايبقى عندى 2 diaphram drift و 1 story drift .....والسؤال هنا ما هى القيمة التى استخدمها للتأكد من ان الcheck of drift safe????? هل القيمة من الdiaphram drift ولا story drift???


----------



## deadheart333 (6 أبريل 2013)

المهندس احمد طه :::لو تسمح لاخوك الصغير انه يرد عليك ويا رب افيدك:::: الصورة الاولى___Mass x,y دى حضرتك كتلة الدور المشاركة فى الاهتزاز سواء فى اتجاه x or y 
اما X CM ,Y CM دة حضرتك الCenter of mass بتاع كل دور.....

الصورة الثانية____اعتقد انه الmodal particiption factor ..اما الmodal stiff فهى تعبر عن مدى جساءة الmode بمعنى اخر حضرتك بو لاحظت ان كل المودات تزيد كل ما الجساءة بتاعت المود تزيد اى ان العناصر المشاركة فى تحمل الزلازل مثل الاعمدة والحوائط تزيد نسبة مشاركتها فى تحمل الزلازل 

الصورة الثالثة____الmoddal mass participating ratio دى حضرتك بتعبر عن نسبة مشاركة كتلة المبنى كلها فى الاهتزاز بمعنى:::تلاقى حضرتك فى المود الاول 44% من كتلة المنشأ شاركت فى الاهتزاز فى اتجاه Uy ..فى المود الثانى 23% فقط من كتلة المنشأ شاركت بالاهتزاز ...طيب انا كل دة مش مهم عندى ايه بقى المهم ؟؟؟؟

الاول نوحد الله ونصلى على النبى..... اللى يهمنى Sum Ux و Sum Uy... دة حضرتك تمثل مجموع كتل المنشأ المشاركة فى الاهتزاز يعنى ايه ...يعنى لازم اتاكد حضرتك ان 90% من كتلى المنشأ شاركت بالاهتزاز يعنى عند حضرتك فى اخر خانة تحت خالص عند المود ال12 نلاقى ان مجموع الكتل المشاركة فى الاهتزاز Sum Ux = 85 ودة مش تمام لازم تعدى ال90% والكلام نفسه ل Sum Uy , Sum Rz ارجو انى اكون قدمت حاجة


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> معك حق يا بشمهندس رزق و أنه لمن حظى السعيد أن تشاركنى ذلك
> 
> و أضيف أن عمل ال tendos مائلة أفقيا يستحسن
> 1- ألا يكون فى بلاطة distrubuted distrubuted و لكن لو أضطررنا لذلك فى ال banded - إضطرار-
> ...



بعض أخوانا فهم المشاركة دى خطأ 

أنا قلت يستحسن ألا بمعنى 
لا يستحسن


----------



## deadheart333 (6 أبريل 2013)

تمام يا استاذنا بالفعل انا فهمتها غلط


----------



## deadheart333 (6 أبريل 2013)

لكن انا لم افهم هذة النقط :::: - ألا يكون فى بلاطة distrubuted distrubuted و لكن لو أضطررنا لذلك فى ال banded - إضطرار- 
2- هذا الميل يكون متصل بالأعمدة لوجود مركبة أفقية من الشد تؤدى إلى شرخ نافذ - كما رأيت ذلك بعينى فى الموقع- و إلا يتم تعريف section مماس عند مكان الزاوية و وضع حديد مخصوص ليقاوم الشد مع tension overlap


ما هو الbanded distrubuted system؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (6 أبريل 2013)

_محمود :::حضرتك قلت اللمهندس usama_usama نه لو عندى 2 diaphram هايبقى عندى 2 diaphram drift و 1 story drift .....والسؤال هنا ما هى القيمة التى استخدمها للتأكد من ان الcheck of drift safe????? هل القيمة من الdiaphram drift ولا story drift???


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> هذا المبدأ غير مطلوب غير فى ال smrf
> يتم حساب مدى قدرة العمود تحت و فوق بناءا على قطاعه و حديده و التعامل مع الحديد ك 1.25fy
> و نقسم ذلك على مدى تحمل مجموع كل الكمرات من جميع الإتجاهات عن نفس نقطة التلاقى
> 
> ...



ارجو التوضيح أكثر
ولو ان كلام الكود غريب مع احترامي واود ان اعرف رأي حضرتك الخاص بذلك
وكيفية عمل check في الايتابس


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (7 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> المهندس احمد طه :::لو تسمح لاخوك الصغير انه يرد عليك ويا رب افيدك:::: الصورة الاولى___Mass x,y دى حضرتك كتلة الدور المشاركة فى الاهتزاز سواء فى اتجاه x or y
> اما X CM ,Y CM دة حضرتك الCenter of mass بتاع كل دور.....
> 
> الصورة الثانية____اعتقد انه الmodal particiption factor ..اما الmodal stiff فهى تعبر عن مدى جساءة الmode بمعنى اخر حضرتك بو لاحظت ان كل المودات تزيد كل ما الجساءة بتاعت المود تزيد اى ان العناصر المشاركة فى تحمل الزلازل مثل الاعمدة والحوائط تزيد نسبة مشاركتها فى تحمل الزلازل
> ...



مشكور اخي *deadheart333*
طب شو الحل حتى تصبح اكبر من 90


----------



## deadheart333 (7 أبريل 2013)

العفو اخى انا تحت الامر فى اى وقت..... الحل حضرتك انه انا ازود عدد المودات يعنى مثلا بدل ما هى 12 مود اخليها 15 مثلا لحد ما النسبة تعدى ال90%


----------



## max moment (7 أبريل 2013)

سؤال لمهندسنا الحبيب محمود الصقار .....من المعلوم أن كتلة المبنى تلعب دورا مهما فى حساب ال Forces المؤثرة على المنشأ ...فما هو الأفضل .. أن تكون كتلة المبنى كبيرة أم تكون كتلته صغيرة فى مقاومة الزلازل ..ولماذا ؟؟​


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 أبريل 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> حضرة المهندس محمود
> لو تتكرم الاجابة على هاد السؤال في المشاركة التالية
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t362538.html
> 
> شكرا



قمت بالرد عليها فى مكانها


----------



## deadheart333 (7 أبريل 2013)

اخى العزيز المهندس max moment لو تسمحلى اجاوب الى ان ياتى الكينج المهندس م_محمود الصقار ليتحفنا جميعا بالمزيد.....الافضل ان تكون كتلة المبنى ضغيرة وليست كبيرة ليه 

حضرتك؟؟؟...علشان قانون نيوتن بيقول ايه... F=m*a .....حيث ان الm هى كتلة المنشأ ولذلك لما الكتلة بتزيد القوة المؤثرة على المبنى بتزيد ....طيب حاجة تانية بس لو مسلم تعالى الاول نوحد الله ونصلى على الحبيب....لما كتلة المنشأ تبقى كبيرة فطبيعى ان الزمن الدورى بتاعه يقل واحنا عارفين ان الزمن الدورى يتناسب عكسيا مع التردد وبالتالى لو الزمن الدورى اصبل اقل تردد المبنى يصبح اكبر وبالتالى ممكن تحصل ظاهرة اسمها الرنين لما تردد المبنى يزيد وبالتالى ينهار المبنى ولذلك يا اخى العزيز اخترعوا حاجة من زمان فى بلاد برة اسمها soft building ودة مبانى خفيفة الوزن تروح وتيجى مع الزلزال...ارجو ان اكون افدتك ولو بجزء صغير


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 أبريل 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخوي
> *parasismic*
> ولكن لغة الملف فرنسي يا ريت لو في ملف ثاني او نفسه بلغة انجليزي
> بكون ممنونلك جدا وبتكون حليتيلي مشكلة مش عارف احلها
> ...



للأسف أنا أستخدم الموبيل 
لكان لو دخلت على موقع ال csi 
ستجد فى الدروس التعلمية الخاصة بال sap 
فديو خاص بال pushover analysis على الframe
و أخر على ال walls nonlinear


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> م_محمود :::حضرتك قلت انه لو عندى 2 diaphram هايبقى عندى 2 diaphram drift و 1 story drift .....والسؤال هنا ما هى القيمة التى استخدمها للتأكد من ان الcheck of drift safe????? هل القيمة من الdiaphram drift ولا story drift???



عندما يكون للدور diaphragm واحد فلايفرق خد أيا منهما
عندما يكون هناك أكثر من diaphragm 
أنسى ال story drift 
و شيك على كل ال diaphragms drifts


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> لكن انا لم افهم هذة النقط :::: - ألا يكون فى بلاطة distrubuted distrubuted و لكن لو أضطررنا لذلك فى ال banded - إضطرار-
> 2- هذا الميل يكون متصل بالأعمدة لوجود مركبة أفقية من الشد تؤدى إلى شرخ نافذ - كما رأيت ذلك بعينى فى الموقع- و إلا يتم تعريف section مماس عند مكان الزاوية و وضع حديد مخصوص ليقاوم الشد مع tension overlap
> 
> 
> ما هو الbanded distrubuted system؟؟؟؟؟؟



توزيع ال tendons فى ال plan إذا كان موزع بانتظام مثلا كل 1.5 متر يسمى distributed

و إذا كان بس مركز عند منطقة الأعمدة كما لو كان كمرات مدفونة يسمى banded

و بناءا على التوافيق و التباديل على الإتجاه x&y 
Dist dist
Dist banded
Danded banded

كل هذه الأنظمة موجودة و معمول بها


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 أبريل 2013)

max moment قال:


> سؤال لمهندسنا الحبيب محمود الصقار .....من المعلوم أن كتلة المبنى تلعب دورا مهما فى حساب ال Forces المؤثرة على المنشأ ...فما هو الأفضل .. أن تكون كتلة المبنى كبيرة أم تكون كتلته صغيرة فى مقاومة الزلازل ..ولماذا ؟؟​



بص يا هندسة 
معادلة الزلزال فيها الكتلة فى الإتجاهين فى إتجاه القوة و فى إتجاه المقاومة
Mu''+cu'+ku=_mu"g
و لكن فى الطرف اليمين تحتل كل الطرف اليمين 
أما فى الطرف اليسار فهى جزء من 3 أجزاء 
لذلك وجود كتلة أكبر لها نفع و لها إثم و إثمها أكبر من نفعها

و لكن إذا أردت أن تكون لها نفع فى اليمين و الضرر فى اليسار عليك أن تدخل الكتلة بإشارة سالبة كيف؟
Mass damper


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> العفو اخى انا تحت الامر فى اى وقت..... الحل حضرتك انه انا ازود عدد المودات يعنى مثلا بدل ما هى 12 مود اخليها 15 مثلا لحد ما النسبة تعدى ال90%



مظبوط يا بشمهندس أحمد


----------



## deadheart333 (7 أبريل 2013)

اعجز عن شكر حضرتك ...طيب بالنسية للنقطة دى حضرتك...- هذا الميل يكون متصل بالأعمدة لوجود مركبة أفقية من الشد تؤدى إلى شرخ نافذ - كما رأيت ذلك بعينى فى الموقع- و إلا يتم تعريف section مماس عند مكان الزاوية و وضع حديد مخصوص ليقاوم الشد مع tension overlap

ما معناها؟؟ حاولت افسرها ما قدرتش معلش حضرتك انا فهمى على ادى


----------



## deadheart333 (7 أبريل 2013)

وسؤال اخر حضرتك.... لو عندى 2 diaphrams فى السقف حضرتك قولتلى انسى الstory drift واشيك على كل الdiaphrams drift ...السؤال هنا حضرتك هل اقارن قيمة كل ال diaphrams drift بالقيمة اللى فى الكود اللى هيا مثلا 0.01 من ارتفاع الدور ولا الوضع هايختلف هنا؟؟؟؟....انا اسف جدا على الازعاج انا عارف انى اكتر وافى المنتدى تقل على حضرتك


----------



## silo (7 أبريل 2013)

دلوقتى لما يبقى عندى مبنى 20 دور مثلا . ايه الخطوات اللى اعملها لتحليل ال lateral loads . ياريت حضرتك تقولى بالتفصيل عشان انا توهت من كتر الطرق و الفيديوهات


----------



## deadheart333 (8 أبريل 2013)

عزيزى المهندس silo هابعت لحضرتك لينك بس زى ما بيقولوا كدة عنب دة بقى اللى هايقولك الزتونة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t337256-40.html


----------



## محمود الصقار (8 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> في حالة وجود مبني به soft story كيف يتم حساب stiffness لهذا الدور من الايتابس ومقارنتة بالذي يلية وب 3 ادوار العليا ؟



للأسف نظهرها بطريقة غير مباشرة عن طريق قسمة قوة الزلزال الstatic على ال drift اللى جاية منها

هو حقيقة فى 
Display show output plot 
و به ال story stiffness 
و لكنه لم بظهر لى نتائج قبل ذلك 

لعل من الأفضل مراجعة ال csi فى ذلك
و سأرسل لهم إن ساء الله بعد تمام الشفاء و الرجوع للعمل


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (8 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وفى علمكم , وجعله الله خالصاً لوجهه, ونفع به الاسلام والمسلمين ,,,,


----------



## زكريا طرباى (8 أبريل 2013)

فى حال دراسة الماّذن هل يتم تعرف ديافرام مع عدم وجود بلاطات فالكتلة متمركزة فى الحوائط ام ادخل الاحمال على الحوائط مش فى الديافرام وكيف ذلك
(شفاك الله مهندس محمود)


----------



## زكريا طرباى (8 أبريل 2013)

كيف يتم اخذ المنشا كامل تحت تاثير درجات الحرارة مع ان المنطقى ان التاثير الحرارى على السطح الخارجى للمنشا سواء الواجهات ام الرووف


----------



## deadheart333 (8 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخى العزيز م_زكريا ...الفكرة حضرتك لو عندك مثلا جوة المبنى ثلاجة حفظ ماكولات ...مثلا غرفة يوجد بها تكييف واللى جنبها مافيهاش وهكذا ...جزى من المبنى اتعمله حوائط طوب والجزء الباقى ماتعملوش فكدة جزء هايبقى معرض للشمس وجزء لا...وهكذا


----------



## deadheart333 (8 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة للمأذن حضرتك.....الحوائط الخرسانة اكيد عند كل مثلا 3 م يتم ربطها بكمر داير ما يدور ...الكمر نفسه فى الحالة دى بيربط الحوائط ببعض فحضرتك تعمل diaphram بين الحوائط الخرسانة ...ارجو انى اكون قدمت جزء ولو بسيط لحضرتك


----------



## زكريا طرباى (8 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله مهندس deadhrart333 ولكن يبدو انى ماقدرتش اوصل السؤال كويس 
ممكن السؤال بصيغة اخرى 
1- بالنسبة للماّذن هل الديافرام هو مركز الكتلة للمنشا كله وهذا مااعتقده ام الديافرام يكون للبلاطات فقط ويعتقد بهذا مهندسين أخرين حيث بيعرفو الديافرام للاسقف فقط دون ادخال الحوائط معهم ففى هذه الحالة يكون توزيع الاحمال الجانبية يجب توزيعه بطريقة ما على الواجهات 
2- بالنسبة للاحمال الحرارية كلامك صحيح مائة بالمائة ولذلك لايوجد فروق درجات حرارة بين كل طابق واللذى يليه بل يكون الفارق فقط ببالواجهات والرووف


----------



## deadheart333 (8 أبريل 2013)

شوف حضرتك....انا من وجهة نظرى انك تعمل 2 diaphrams واحد للمبنى نفسه (الجامع) وواحد للمأذنة ....يعنى تعمل للاسقف وتعمل للمأذنة الاتنين ...علشان المأذنة هاتقاوم زلزال ورياح ولذلك لازم تتعمل diaphram خاص للمأذنة

بالنسبة للحرارة ...حضرتك بتتكلم صح فى الوضع الطبيعى ...وهاقول لحضرتك حاجة مهمة انك لوعملت فواصل تمدد كل 40 م مش هاتحتاج تدخل احمال الحرارة


----------



## usama_usama2003 (8 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل
في حالة مبني مدرجات .. هل يتم عملة كديفرام ايضا ولا هل هناك طرق اخري في التعامل مع البلاطات المائلة


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (8 أبريل 2013)

ان لا يزيد حد السيلان الفعلي عن حد السيلان الاسمي باكثر من 120 Mpa 
ايش يعني حد السيلان الفعلي وحد السيلان الاسمي 
ايش مقابل المصطلحات بالانجليزي 
لانو كل دراستي بالنجليزي بواجه صعوبه في فهم المصطلحات العربية


----------



## tarek elattar (8 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اريد من حضرتك تفسير اكثر لهذه المعادلة لانى اتلخبط

بص يا هندسة 
معادلة الزلزال فيها الكتلة فى الإتجاهين فى إتجاه القوة و فى إتجاه المقاومة
Mu''+cu'+ku=_mu"g

هذا ما ذكرته حضرتك وربنا يمن عليك بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (8 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد من حضرتك تفسير اكثر لهذه المعادلة لانى اتلخبط
> 
> بص يا هندسة
> ...



اذا بتسمحلي اجاوب على السؤال 
اول تيرم يطلق عليها inertia force وهي القوة التي تبديها الاسقف للممانعة حركتها ضد الزلزال وبتكون M عبارة عن diagonal matrix تتضمن وزن كل دور مقسوم على الجاذبية يعني بوحدة kn.sec2/m مثلا 
التيرم الثاني يطلق عليه damping force اي زلزال بضرب مبنى رح يصير في damage وبالتالي هو اخذ جزء من طاقة الزلزال فقال العلماء رح نعبر عن الdamping في المبنى بهاد التيرم , و C تسمى viscous dashpot constant وهي ايضا مصفوفة diagonal وهاذا يحسب experimental فقط 
التيرم الثالث يسمى elastic force الي انتا اخذتها خلال دراستك الجامعية , k عبارة عن مصفوفة ال stiffness ومن هاد التيرم بتيجي nonlinearity في ال material 

ارجوا ان اكون قد ساعدت قليلا 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
توجد معادله تقريبيه لحساب الfrequency period في ASCE-7-05 و التي من خلالها نستطيع معرفه المبني هل هو مرن أو لا عند تصميمه تحت أحمال الرياح و هي كالتالي

n 1 = 100/H (ft) average value -C6- 17

علي حد علمي برنامج الايتابس يستطيع تحديد قيمه أكثر دقه من المعادلات التقريبيه الموجوده في ASCE-7

السؤال:

كيف يمكن الوصول للقيمه السابقه بواسطه برنامج الايتابس


و جراكم الله خيرا


----------



## zoma82 (9 أبريل 2013)

سؤال من خارج المقرر فى الكود المصرى حالات التحميل الباب الثالث عند استخدام حالات working
هل توجد حالات تحميل اخرى فى حالة التصميم working غير هذا فى الاصدارات الاخرى للكود دا كلام كود 2006 الباب الثالث
1-(d+l)
2-(0.9d)
3-(0.9d+wind)
4-(0.9d-wind)
5-(0.9d+0.714s)
6-(0.9d-0.714s)
عايز اتاكد من الحالات دى هل توجد حالات اخرى لانى عايز اعمل اتشيك على القواعد لاننا زى ما احنا عارفين ان الابعاد بنجبها من حالات working برجاء المساعدة ضرورى
بالنسبة لاجهاد التربة التقرير قالى (ان جهد التربة الصافى عندمنسوب التاسيس الذه هو 1.9 من من اوطى منسوب بالموقع 1.2كجم/سم2 هل اشتغل على الاجهاد ولا اشتغل الاجهاد الكلى بان اضيف الى الاجهاد السابق (كثافة التربة فى ارتفاع عمود التراب الذى هو 1.9 متر علما بانى ليس عندى بدروم وعامل مودل ساب مدخل فيه ان support عند تلاقى السملات مع الاعمدة والسملات فى منسوب القواعد)


----------



## mohammedalhamere (9 أبريل 2013)

لو سمحتم اريد الشرح على ابراج التبريد باللغة العربية لو كان مافيش اى مانع


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> اعجز عن شكر حضرتك ...طيب بالنسية للنقطة دى حضرتك...- هذا الميل يكون متصل بالأعمدة لوجود مركبة أفقية من الشد تؤدى إلى شرخ نافذ - كما رأيت ذلك بعينى فى الموقع- و إلا يتم تعريف section مماس عند مكان الزاوية و وضع حديد مخصوص ليقاوم الشد مع tension overlap
> 
> ما معناها؟؟ حاولت افسرها ما قدرتش معلش حضرتك انا فهمى على ادى



ال tendon به قوة شد من كل إتجاه محاصلتهم ضغط فى ناحية و شد فى ناحية 
الشد ده هيشرخ الslab 

لو جعلت الميل الأفقى ده عند عمود سيكون عنده قوة تعمل momentعلى العمود يصمم على ذلك


أما موضوع الsection فالموضوع سهل لمستخدمى برامج الpt


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> وسؤال اخر حضرتك.... لو عندى 2 diaphrams فى السقف حضرتك قولتلى انسى الstory drift واشيك على كل الdiaphrams drift ...السؤال هنا حضرتك هل اقارن قيمة كل ال diaphrams drift بالقيمة اللى فى الكود اللى هيا مثلا 0.01 من ارتفاع الدور ولا الوضع هايختلف هنا؟؟؟؟....انا اسف جدا على الازعاج انا عارف انى اكتر وافى المنتدى تقل على حضرتك



لا مفيش إختلاف هشيك على ال الأتنين ديافرام على .02


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ..
ألف سلامة يا بشمهندس ..
أود أن اسأل سؤالا عاما في تقسيم البلاطات على برنامج ETABS ..
ما هي الطريقة الأمثل لتقسيم البلاطات الغير منتظمة الشكل ..
كلا الطريقتين Manual Mishing & Automatic Mishing تعطي أخطاء و توجد بها صعوبة كبيرة ..
فبم تنصح سيادتك ..
خالص تحياتي و دعواتي


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

silo قال:


> دلوقتى لما يبقى عندى مبنى 20 دور مثلا . ايه الخطوات اللى اعملها لتحليل ال lateral loads . ياريت حضرتك تقولى بالتفصيل عشان انا توهت من كتر الطرق و الفيديوهات



إجابة السؤال ده مينفعش فى مشاركة 
أنتظر أنا etabs 10 لأشرح ذلك


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

زكريا طرباى قال:


> فى حال دراسة الماّذن هل يتم تعرف ديافرام مع عدم وجود بلاطات فالكتلة متمركزة فى الحوائط ام ادخل الاحمال على الحوائط مش فى الديافرام وكيف ذلك
> (شفاك الله مهندس محمود)



الخياران مقبولان بالنسبة للرياح 
الديافرام هنا مجرد مكان يضع ال etabsفيه القوى 
لو عايز الحمل على الareaماعليك سوى عند تعريف الرياح و إختيار الكود 
أول شىء فى النافذة الخاصة بالكود تختار assign at area
بدلا 
By diaphragm


و أنا شايف ان الزلازل غير مؤثر سوى ك ductilty عند وجود أعمدة تحمل جزء من المئذنة



لو عايز تعرف زلازل على السقف فتعرف ديافرام عادى عند السقف للنقاط

و لو عايزه يحسب الزلزال على الحوائط ماعيلك سوى إزالة الخيار lump mass at story level 
عند تعريف ال mass source

دى فرصة للإشادة بالمهندس زكريا فكان بإستطاعته يسألنى السؤال ده عندى فى البيت إمبارح لكن هو فضل أنه يشارك الكل


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا - و نفع بعلمك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك
منذ تخرجي و انا اتمنى ان تتاح لي فرصة عمل في تصميم برج ضخم - و الان و بعد اكثر من 12 سنة لم تتحقق الامنية بعد
اطلعت على موضوعك القديم - المحاضرات لتصميم برج 80 دور و سأقوم بتتنزيلها لعلها تكون المرجع يوم تتحقق الامنية
لك كل التمنيات الطيبة:28:


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

زكريا طرباى قال:


> كيف يتم اخذ المنشا كامل تحت تاثير درجات الحرارة مع ان المنطقى ان التاثير الحرارى على السطح الخارجى للمنشا سواء الواجهات ام الرووف



الحمل الحرارى الذى تقول به صحيح 
لكن هم يعتبرون أن درجة الحرارة هذه أحيانا بديلة عن الshrinkage and creep
و أنا أدعو من عنده رأى فى ذلك ليدلو بدلوه ﻷنى لم أصل لقناعة كاملة فى هذا الموضوع

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل
> في حالة مبني مدرجات .. هل يتم عملة كديفرام ايضا ولا هل هناك طرق اخري في التعامل مع البلاطات المائلة



لو المبنى به أكثر من level فى الدور الواحد
أنا أرى أن يتم تعريف كل levelياسم diaphram مختلف



لكان لو بلاطة مائلة نحاول نقربها لبلاطة أفقية فى ال etabs


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> ان لا يزيد حد السيلان الفعلي عن حد السيلان الاسمي باكثر من 120 Mpa
> ايش يعني حد السيلان الفعلي وحد السيلان الاسمي
> ايش مقابل المصطلحات بالانجليزي
> لانو كل دراستي بالنجليزي بواجه صعوبه في فهم المصطلحات العربية



بص بقى أنا هترجم ترجمة حرفية 

The actual yield limit shall not exceed the nominal yield limit by more than 120 MPA


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد من حضرتك تفسير اكثر لهذه المعادلة لانى اتلخبط
> 
> بص يا هندسة
> ...



أدعوك مهندس طارق لمشاهدة المحاضرات التى شرحت بها dynamic لتسهيل الصورة

لكن إلى ذلك الحين أقول لك فى المعادلة المكتوبة يوجد m فى يمين المعادلة فى ترم لوحدها 
و موجودة الm فى ترم من الثلاثة ترمات الموجودة


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 أبريل 2013)

أنا مش عارف البشمهندس محمود مش بيرد عليا ليه ..
عموما السؤال مرة أخرى ..
و التحية على كل حال ..
السلام عليكم ..
ألف سلامة يا بشمهندس ..
أود أن اسأل سؤالا عاما في تقسيم البلاطات على برنامج ETABS ..
ما هي الطريقة الأمثل لتقسيم البلاطات الغير منتظمة الشكل ..
كلا الطريقتين Manual Mishing & Automatic Mishing تعطي أخطاء و توجد بها صعوبة كبيرة ..
فبم تنصح سيادتك ..
خالص تحياتي و دعواتي


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> اذا بتسمحلي اجاوب على السؤال
> اول تيرم يطلق عليها inertia force وهي القوة التي تبديها الاسقف للممانعة حركتها ضد الزلزال وبتكون M عبارة عن diagonal matrix تتضمن وزن كل دور مقسوم على الجاذبية يعني بوحدة kn.sec2/m مثلا
> التيرم الثاني يطلق عليه damping force اي زلزال بضرب مبنى رح يصير في damage وبالتالي هو اخذ جزء من طاقة الزلزال فقال العلماء رح نعبر عن الdamping في المبنى بهاد التيرم , و C تسمى viscous dashpot constant وهي ايضا مصفوفة diagonal وهاذا يحسب experimental فقط
> التيرم الثالث يسمى elastic force الي انتا اخذتها خلال دراستك الجامعية , k عبارة عن مصفوفة ال stiffness ومن هاد التيرم بتيجي nonlinearity في ال material
> ...



أختلف قليلا مع هذا
أولا كل التريمات هى مقاومة للزلزال
ثانيا الdampingمش بالضرورة تحدث مع الdamage،حتى لو مفيش damageفى damping
و هذه المصفوفة نوعين classical dampingكما ذكرنا فى المحاضرات و هناك ال religh damping لعلى نوهت إليه فى محاضرة ال perform 3d

أما الترم الثالث فهو يعبر عن strain energy 
و كما ذكرت أنت قد تكون linear or nonlinear


----------



## deadheart333 (9 أبريل 2013)

فى برنامج الetabs...عندج تعريف الmass sourse ماذا تعنى include lateral mass only و lump mass at story level .....وماذا يحدث لو لاغيتهم يعنى شيلت علامة الصح من جنب كل واحدة؟؟؟


وما هى برامج الpt اللى حضرتك ذكرتها؟؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 أبريل 2013)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> أنا مش عارف البشمهندس محمود مش بيرد عليا ليه ..
> عموما السؤال مرة أخرى ..
> و التحية على كل حال ..
> السلام عليكم ..
> ...



يرد عليك ان شاء الله اخي الكبير سيف الدين مرزوق ..لاحظ انه يجيب على المداخلات بالترتيب وربنا يعينه على اجابة كل الاسئلة ....


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 أبريل 2013)

خالص تحياتي و شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم مهندس خالد و عذرا لو تعجلت الرد


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> توجد معادله تقريبيه لحساب الfrequency period في ASCE-7-05 و التي من خلالها نستطيع معرفه المبني هل هو مرن أو لا عند تصميمه تحت أحمال الرياح و هي كالتالي
> 
> n 1 = 100/H (ft) average value -C6- 17
> ...



كل المعادلات الموجودة فى الأكواد الخاصة بال period هى معادلات 
مبنية على التجربة لو عايز ال periods للمنشئ يكون ذلك عن طريق ال modal analysis


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> كل المعادلات الموجودة فى الأكواد الخاصة بال period هى معادلات
> مبنية على التجربة لو عايز ال periods للمنشئ يكون ذلك عن طريق ال modal analysis



السلام عليكم
الايتابس يجري التحليل الmodal استاذي محمود كما لا يخفاكم..لكن ما هي الperiod التي ناخذها ونعتبرها زمن المبنى....لان ناتج التحليل الmodal يكون زمن لكل مود


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> سؤال من خارج المقرر فى الكود المصرى حالات التحميل الباب الثالث عند استخدام حالات working
> هل توجد حالات تحميل اخرى فى حالة التصميم working غير هذا فى الاصدارات الاخرى للكود دا كلام كود 2006 الباب الثالث
> 1-(d+l)
> 2-(0.9d)
> ...



حقيقة لم أقرأ اﻷكواد المصرية فى حالات التحميل 
غير أنه فى اﻷكواد العالمية مثل asce7 
يمكنك الإطلاع على ch 2 

هناك نوعان من إجهاد التربة 
Allowable B/C
و هذا يعنى مقاومة التربة بعد قسمها على factor of safty
و هذا يعطى قيمة صغيرة و هو يأخذ فى الإعتبار وزن التربة
لذلك لاندخلها كحمل
و هذا هو الشائع فى المنشاءات التى ليس بها basement

و هناك 
Net allowable B/C


وهذا بعد تزويده قليلا ﻷنه لايوجد تربة فوقه مثل حالات ال basement
تزيد ال b/c هنا لأنه يقدر يشيل تربة كمان أنا شيلتها

فى حالتك أنت ستجد أنها النوع اﻷول


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

mohammedalhamere قال:


> لو سمحتم اريد الشرح على ابراج التبريد باللغة العربية لو كان مافيش اى مانع



لا أعلم ماهى أبراج التبريد

لو حد من أخوانا يقدر يفيده يتفضل يساهم


----------



## zoma82 (9 أبريل 2013)

لو المبنى الذى اصممه مبنى ادارى اخد اد اية من الحمل الحى ليشارك فى الزلازل 25% ولا 50% وهل فعلا لو قل ارتفاع المبنى عن 30 متر لا اقلق عليه من الزلازل ؟؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> لو المبنى الذى اصممه مبنى ادارى اخد اد اية من الحمل الحى ليشارك فى الزلازل 25% ولا 50% وهل فعلا لو قل ارتفاع المبنى عن 30 متر لا اقلق عليه من الزلازل ؟؟؟



اذا كنت شغال بالكود المصري المبني الاداري 50% من الحمل الحي
بالنسبة لارتفاع المبني
في الكود المصري
اذا زاد عن 10 متر من منسوب سطح الاساسات يتم اخذ احمال ازلازل في الاعتبار وذلك في المنطقة الاولي
اذا زاد عن 8 متر من منسوب سطح الاساسات يتم اخذ احمال الزلازل في الاعتبار وذلك في المنطقة الثانية
لم يتكلم الكود عن باقي المناطق لكن ربما ذلك معناه ان يتم اخذ تاثير الزلازل في المناطق الباقية لجميع المنشآت


----------



## اسراء اسامه (9 أبريل 2013)

عندي حائط خرساني وجاي عليه كمرتين كما بالشكل ازاي امثل علي الساب او الايتاب الحائط علشان يحس بالكمرتين ,لو عندي شكل كمره جزء من دائره او مائله ممكن الغيها وانا بعمل 3d للتسهيل .السؤال الاخير دلوقت الحائط ده عليه عزم من الحمل الجانبي هيتنقل ازاي علي اللبشه وما هو تاثيره ,وهل ممكن اكتفي فقط اني اشيك علي الاجهاد فقط واهمل قيمه العزم (انا عامله المودل علي الساب)


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> ألف سلامة يا بشمهندس ..
> أود أن اسأل سؤالا عاما في تقسيم البلاطات على برنامج ETABS ..
> ما هي الطريقة الأمثل لتقسيم البلاطات الغير منتظمة الشكل ..
> ...



أخى الحبيب طرق عمل mesh تنقسم لطريقتين 
1 automatic mesh 
و هى أن يقوم ال etabs نفسه بعمل mesh عند 
أ حدود ال shells ك ال slab و ال walls 
ب عند أى grid 
و مشكلة هذه ال mesh أنها لا ترى الأعمدة إلا إذا عملت عندها grid 

و أيضا أن هذه ال meshفى الأغلب x&y 


قد يكون هذا عملى فى برج منتظم و بسيط 
بمعنى الأدوار كلها typical زي بعضها + الأعمدة متوزعة بشكل شبكى يعنى الأعمدة على محاور واحدة
+ كل عمود عليه grid in x and grid in y direction

و بالنسبة لعلاقة الحوائط بالأسقف يربطهم بشرط أنك تفعل خيار auto line constraint

و لكن هذا فى ظل أن أبراجنا توزيع الأعمدة لا يتبع النظام الشبكى 
+ بالأضافة أنك أحيانا قد ننسى وضع grid على أحد الأعمدة فيكون العمود غير متصل بالسقف

و كنها غير منظمة و تختلف من دور لدور يجعل عدد ال grids كتير جدا فيجعل البرج يظل شهر للحل بالأضافة لعلاقة الحوائط بالأسقف و مع وجود ال auto line constraint ليس أدق شئ 

لذلك لا نفضلها
يتبع


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة لل manual mesh فهذا هو الأسلوب الأفضل
و يمكن عملها بأكثر من طريقة مثلا 
1 عن طريق ال autocad مثلا و ذلك عن طريق عمل 3f ثم نرسم به مربع بأبعاد مناسبة 2متر ×2 متر مثلا على حسب البرج أبعاده الأفقية و إرتفاعه ثم array لتغطى ال plan كله ثم تقوم بالتعديل ليلائم العناصر
2 عن طريق ال autocad و ذلك برسم grids فقط تصلح لتقسيم السقف ثم إستيرادها فى ال etabs ك grids ثم تعملmesh على أساس هذه ال grid
3 يتم إستخدام برنامج مساعد فى ال mesh مثل ال robot mellinum أو ال nexis أو حتى الram بأختلاف درجة الدقة من برنامج لبرنامج 
4 أن يتم عمل ذلك فى ال etabs و ذلك عن طريق رسم shell كبيرة تغطى السقف ثم تعمل لها mesh مثلا 20×20 ثم يتم تعديلها فى ال etabs ب reshape لل points وإستخدام ال o snap و هذا ما أفضله أنا 

و بناءا على دقة شغلك تقل الأخطاء 
و يتم إكتشاف الأخطاء قبل ال run بعمل check للموديل على دقة .001 و أيضا 0 ثم نعدلها
ثم عمل run و لو وجدت أخطاء تعدلها

على أى حال براعة المهندس هو صاحب أقل أخطاء 
و يفضل أن يكون عندك خلفية عن finite element و خصوصا عمل الmesh


----------



## tarek elattar (9 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم كيف حالك استاذى المحترم بالفعل انا بدأت فى المحاضرات الخاصة بحضرتك نصحنى بذلك اخى deadhaert ولكن اريد تخيل كيف ان الكتلة عامل قوة وفى نفس الوقت عامل مقاومة اتحرج جدا من الاثقال على حضرتك


----------



## reem220 (9 أبريل 2013)

لكن اذا كان المبنين لهما نفس ارتفاع الدور
تخفض 70% من المسافة المحسوبة اعلاة بمعني انك هتأخذ فقط 30 % من المسافة

ملاحظة هامة جدا
-----------
لا تنسي ضرب الازاحة الناتجة من التحليل الاستاتيكي علي الايتابس في المعامل 0.7*R لان الازاحة في المعادلة المقصود بها الازاحة الحقيقية للمنشأ طبعا هتكون بعد الدخول في inelastic zone والتحليل يكون elastic علي البرنامج
اما اذا كان التحليل ديناميكي تؤخذ الازاحة مساوية لما هو في البرنامج -بعد ضربة في R- بشرط الا يقل عن 85% من القيمة المستنتجة من التحليل الاستاتيكي
راجع الكود المصري للأحمال ص 146

سؤالي هو هل يوجد مرجع لعامل تخفيض عرض الفاصل الزلزالي بين مبنيين في ال UBC97 أو ال IBC في حال كانت البلاطات بنفس المنسوب والارتفاع الطابقي في كلا المبنيين واحد وهل عامل التخفيض مرتبط بأن يكون المبنيين لهما نفس الاتفاع الكلي عدا الارتفاع الطابقي؟
سؤال آخر أيه أفضل تمثيل الديافرام RIGID أو SIMI RIGID وهل يؤثر على القوى الداخلية المتولدة في العناصر الانشائية؟
ولك جزيل الشكر أخ محمود..


----------



## deadheart333 (9 أبريل 2013)

الشعب يريد م_محمود الصقار


----------



## deadheart333 (9 أبريل 2013)

م_ محمود حضرتك ذكرت للمهندس سيف الدين مرزوق ان بناءا على دقة شغلك تقل الأخطاء 
و يتم إكتشاف الأخطاء قبل ال run بعمل check للموديل على دقة .001 و أيضا 0 ثم نعدلها

ليه مرة 0.001 ومرة اخليها 0 ليه مش كفاية 0.001 فقط؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (9 أبريل 2013)

حضرتك ذكرتلى قبل كدة بالنسبة للtendons :::...طيب بالنسية للنقطة دى حضرتك...- هذا الميل يكون متصل بالأعمدة لوجود مركبة أفقية من الشد تؤدى إلى شرخ نافذ :::

حضرتك انا مافهمتش ليه الميل متصل فقط بالاعمدة ؟؟؟ ليه ما اعملوش فى منتصف بحور البلاطات؟؟؟؟؟ معلش حضرتك مزيد من التوضيح ...انا عملت بحث على النت على الموضوع بس مالاقيش اجوبة للاسف لان الموضوع مش منتشر .....معذرة


----------



## aboyazeed (10 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
حياكم الرحمن استاذنا محمود الصقار طبتم وطاب سعيكم وممشاكم وجعل الله ما تفعله في ميزان حسناتكم انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
عندي عدة اسئلة ارجوا من حضرتك الاجابة عليها لو تكرمت
1- عند التصميم لمقاومة احمال الرياح هل نأخذ في الاعتبار Cracked Section ام نقوم بعمل نموذج آخر لاحمال الرياح لانقوم فيه بتقليل صلابة القطاعات ؟؟؟؟
 2- عند تعريف ال Material هل نضع قيمة بواسون تساوي zero or 0.2 ????
3- قيم ال Drift يتم اخذها Working or Ultimate ????
4- قيم الازاحة التي يتم اخذها عند تصميم الفاصل الزلزالي **يتم اخذها Working or Ultimate ????**
5- عند تصميم البلاطات هل يتم تحليلها طبقا للقطاع المشرخ ام للقطاع الكامل بدون تشريخ ؟؟؟؟
6- كيفية تصميم الوصلة بين الكمرة والعمود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
7- هل يتم عمل Check على القص في الاعمدة وحوائط القص ام نكتفي بوضع الحد الادني من تسليح القص ؟؟؟؟ 
8- الحد الادني من تسليح القص في الاعمده وحوائط القص هل هو للاتجاه الطويل ذو الافرع المتعددة فقط ام ينبغى ان تكون النسبة واحدة في الاتجاهين ؟؟؟؟؟
ارجوا الاجابة استاذنا الكريم لو تكرمت وجزاكم الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*​


----------



## haf_hamza (10 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا محمود على هذا الموضوع الرائع 

أقوم بمشروع بناية في المنطقة الزلزالية الرابعة ولدي بعض الإستفسارات : 

- تم الإلتزام بالشروط التي حددها الكود الأمريكي من حيث مقاسات الأعمدة والكمرات، الأعمدة لا تقل عن 300 م والكمرات لا تقل عن 250 مم، وهنالك بعض التوصيات الأخرى حسب الكود كعرض joint فهل يجب الإلتزام بها كلها ؟ خاصة أن الرسومات المعمارية تفرض عليك أحيانا عدم زيادة القطاع في اتجاه معين. 

- بالنسبة لشرط (6/5) column beam capacity هذا الشرط هل يتم التحقق منه باعتبار كل تراكيب التحاميل (combinations) ؟ ولماذا هذا الشرط لا يتحقق داءما في الطابق الأخير ؟ 


- في برنامج ايتابس، ما الفرق بين (6/5) beam column capacity ratio و beam column capacity ? والمرجع في الكود الأمريكي ؟ 

- في المناطق الزلزالية العالية، لا يجب تحميل البلاطات قوة الزلازل، فماهو المرجع حسب الكود الأمريكي ؟ 

واخير استاذ محمود في احدى مداختلك في هذا المنتدى، أخبرت أنك قمت بمحاضراة في نضام SMRF فهل يمكن مدنا بنسخة من هذه المحاضرة إن كان ذلك طبعا ممكن. 

 وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (10 أبريل 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> - في المناطق الزلزالية العالية، لا يجب تحميل البلاطات قوة الزلازل، فماهو المرجع حسب الكود الأمريكي ؟


أخي الحبيب 
لقد بحثت كثيرا في هذه المسأله و لم أجدها مباشره في الكود الامريكي و لكنها مذكوره في المرجع التالي
pca-notes on aci318-08

الرابط لهذا الموضوع الهام: (ملحوظه الاشتراط السابق في البلاطات الاكمريه فقط و ليس كل البلاطات)
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ewb996r69qtp67n*


----------



## haf_hamza (10 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي الحبيب
> أرجع للمرجع التالي pca-notes on aci318-08
> الرابط:
> *http://www.mediafire.com/?ewb996r69qtp67n*




بارك الله فيك أخ ayelamayem77 وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع الله بك، فعلا لقد أفدتني بهذا المرجع. وقد قمت بوضع البلاطة كplate ووجدت ان بلاطة بسمك 15سم تكفي. 

وسأطلب منك اخ ayelamayem77 إن كانت لديك معلومة : يجب عدم الأخذ بعين الإعتبار الحوائط الساندة في الموديل حسب الكود، فما هو المرجع لذلك ؟ 

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ayelamayem77 (10 أبريل 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> وسأطلب منك اخ ayelamayem77 إن كانت لديك معلومة : يجب عدم الأخذ بعين الإعتبار الحوائط الساندة في الموديل حسب الكود، فما هو المرجع لذلك ؟
> 
> وبارك الله فيك



أرجو التوضيح أكثر كل ما أعلمه أذا كان المبني يحتوي علي بدروم و بالتالي يوجد حوائط سانده يتم أعتبار سقف البدروم هو الركيزه للمنشأ و يتم عمل الموديل علي هذا الاساس (لا يتم أدخال الحوائط السانده علي برنامج الايتابس لأن الايتابس لا يمكن أدخال الاحمال الجانبيه من الردم علي الحوائط ) و الله أعلم


----------



## haf_hamza (10 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أرجو التوضيح أكثر كل ما أعلمه أذا كان المبني يحتوي علي بدروم و بالتالي يوجد حوائط سانده يتم أعتبار سقف البدروم هو الركيزه للمنشأ و يتم عمل الموديل علي هذا الاساس (لا يتم أدخال الحوائط السانده علي برنامج الايتابس لأن الايتابس لا يمكن أدخال الاحمال الجانبيه من الردم علي الحوائط ) و الله أعلم



بارك الله فيك وأحسن الله إليك، 

بالنسبة لإدخال الأحمال الجانبية، لنعتبر ان الحوائط فوق الأررض ولا تتحمل أي قوى جانبية، فهل يتم ادخالها في الموديل. 

فرضا لو وضعنا الحوائط الساندة حول المبنى، ونقوم بتحليل الموديل، سنجد أرقام غير معقولة ل shear في هذا الطابق لو قارنا مجموع shear ,shear لكل حائط. 
كما أن هذه الحوائط تزيد من كتلة المبنى وبالتالي القوة الزلزالية، ولذلك يجب إخراجها حسب الكود. ولكن ما هو المرجع لذلك ؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (10 أبريل 2013)

اخي الحبيب:

لا أعلم بوجود شرط بالكود يتكلم عن خروج الحوائط السانده من مقاومه الزلازل 

لننتظر رأي المهندس / محمود الصقار في هذه المسأله

و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## deadheart333 (10 أبريل 2013)

فى البلاطة post_tension هل يجب وضع الTendons فى كلا الاتجاهين المتعامدين ؟؟؟وهل يكفى وضعها فى اتجاه واحد فقط اتجاة عزم الانحناء الاكبر؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anwar6300 (10 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيمن عم المسلمين بالفائدة وجعله الله ان شاء حجة له يوم القيامة


----------



## haf_hamza (10 أبريل 2013)

تحية طيبة استاذنا، 

ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة للتأكد من overturning moment لمبنى باستعمال برنامج ايتابس ؟


----------



## deadheart333 (10 أبريل 2013)

من المعروف ان زيادة كتلة المنشأ يؤدى لحدوث ظاهرة الرنين ولكنه ايضا مفيد لتقليل الoverturining ...هو اصلا مش انهيار المبنى تحت تاثير الزلازل مش بيكون نتيجة ان المنشأ هايتقلب overturning او بمعنى اخر يتقطم نتيجة الزلزال يبقى كدة لازم ازود الكتلة....راى حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (10 أبريل 2013)

طيب يا ريت اى حد يعبرنا علشان بصراحة حاسس انى بتسول المعلومة ....اى حد يعرف الاجابة


----------



## محمود الصقار (10 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> فى برنامج الetabs...عندج تعريف الmass sourse ماذا تعنى include lateral mass only و lump mass at story level .....وماذا يحدث لو لاغيتهم يعنى شيلت علامة الصح من جنب كل واحدة؟؟؟
> 
> 
> وما هى برامج الpt اللى حضرتك ذكرتها؟؟



Include lateral mass only 
معناها أعتبر الكتلة الرأسية _الشاقولية_ تساوى صفر
و هذا يؤدى إلى إهمال المركبة الرأسية للزلزال 

Lump mass at story level
معناها ركز الكتلة عند منسوب الأدوار و فى حالة الحوائط ضخمة يستحسن عدم تركيزها


----------



## محمود الصقار (10 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الايتابس يجري التحليل الmodal استاذي محمود كما لا يخفاكم..لكن ما هي الperiod التي ناخذها ونعتبرها زمن المبنى....لان ناتج التحليل الmodal يكون زمن لكل مود



حقيقة مهندس خالد لايوجد شئ إسمه ال period لمنشئ mdof 
ال period خاصة فقط بال sdof 
كلمة period معناها أنك لو حركت المنشئ بأى مسافة سيتم لفة متكررة كل هذا الزمن

أما ال mdof فلا يوجد حركة متكررة إلا فى حالة كانت الحركة هى شكل المود و بالتالى لو بدأت حركتك بالمود الأول سيكون الحركة هى نفسها المود اﻷول و بالتالى له period معينه 

و لو كنت بدأت بمود أخر يكون ال period مختلف
إذن المنشئ له عدد من ال periods يكافىء عدد موداته

و لذلك عندما نحل منشئ ديناميكيا نقوم بإدخال كل هذه الperiods ثم دمجها مثلا cqc
ما ينفعش أدخل ب period وحيدة 

و لكن للتسهيل فى الequivlant static يتم إعتبار الحركة كلها هى المود الأول و كأن هذا المود له participting mass ratio أكبر من 90%و لذلك مجازا نعتبرأن الحركة هى هذا المود و مجازا نقول أن المنشئ له periodوحيدة


----------



## محمود الصقار (10 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> اذا كنت شغال بالكود المصري المبني الاداري 50% من الحمل الحي
> بالنسبة لارتفاع المبني
> في الكود المصري
> اذا زاد عن 10 متر من منسوب سطح الاساسات يتم اخذ احمال ازلازل في الاعتبار وذلك في المنطقة الاولي
> ...



لم أقرأ الكود المصرى فى هذه الجزئية 
لكن الأكواد العالمية لم تتكلم عن ذلك فقط لو ال live loadزاد عن 4.9 kn/m2 يتم أخذ ربعه
أكبر من أو يساوى


----------



## محمود الصقار (10 أبريل 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> عندي حائط خرساني وجاي عليه كمرتين كما بالشكل ازاي امثل علي الساب او الايتاب الحائط علشان يحس بالكمرتين ,لو عندي شكل كمره جزء من دائره او مائله ممكن الغيها وانا بعمل 3d للتسهيل .السؤال الاخير دلوقت الحائط ده عليه عزم من الحمل الجانبي هيتنقل ازاي علي اللبشه وما هو تاثيره ,وهل ممكن اكتفي فقط اني اشيك علي الاجهاد فقط واهمل قيمه العزم (انا عامله المودل علي الساب)



بصى يا هندسة إما أن يكون هذا حائط أو عمود فالوضع مختلف 
لو حائط يتم تمثيله ك shell و بالتالى تضع الكمرة أينما تريد بعد تقطيع الحائط فى أماكن التقاطع مع بعض التقريب

لو عمود يتم رسم العمود فى مكانه ثم رسم كمر طالع من العمود ك short cantilever تشيل الكمر نسميها rigid arm 

يمكن التقريب لو الكمرات مش شغالة معى فى مفاومة الزلازل

العزم هيعمل عزم على الأساسات على ال raft نفسها وعلى ال pressure


----------



## deadheart333 (10 أبريل 2013)

حضرتك ذكرت ...فى مشاركة ان :::
Lump mass at story level
معناها ركز الكتلة عند منسوب الأدوار و فى حالة الحوائط ضخمة يستحسن عدم تركيزها 
طيب هل فى مشاكل لو لغيتها ؟؟؟؟ يعنى ايه اللى يحصل لو لغيتها؟؟؟؟

وهل الOPTION دة معناه حضرتك انه يوزع كتل العناصر الراسية زى (الاعمدةوالحوائط ) للاسقف ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهل ده هو الصح؟؟؟شكرا


----------



## اسراء اسامه (10 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> بصى يا هندسة إما أن يكون هذا حائط أو عمود فالوضع مختلف
> لو حائط يتم تمثيله ك shell و بالتالى تضع الكمرة أينما تريد بعد تقطيع الحائط فى أماكن التقاطع مع بعض التقريب
> 
> لو عمود يتم رسم العمود فى مكانه ثم رسم كمر طالع من العمود ك short cantilever تشيل الكمر نسميها rigid arm
> ...


متشكره جدا جدا لحضرتك .
موضوع الكمره مش شغاله ,امتي اعتربها شغاله ومتي لا .وهل الفرق كبير بين الحالتين انا كنت افصد اصل لو كمره مايله هقعد اظبط shell وبيحصل اشكال غريبه كده 
هل عند حضرتك طريقه سهله لوضع عزم الكور علي اللبشه .اصل انا كنت سمعت حاجه كده بس مش فاهمها ايه انه هيلغي العزم ويصمم عادي بعد كده يجي عند الكود وياخد قطاع ويجيب mr ويشوف هيحتاج حديد ام لا ....ي ريت حضرتك توضح لي ماذا يقصد وهل ده صح .......


----------



## deadheart333 (10 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم بشمهندسة اسراء...لو تسمحيلى ارد على حضرتك يمكن افيد حضرتك ولو بجزء صغير.....الحل حضرتك انك ترسمى الحائط shell elemnt وترسمى الكمرتين عليه....وفى حل اخر ...لو حبيتى ترسمى الحائط frame elemnt هارسميه وترسمى الكمرتين فى مكانهم وتعمليلهم constraint مع مع منتصف الحائط الخرسانى وانا افضل الحل الاول....بالنسبة للكمرة الدائرية يا ريت من الافضل ترسميها زى الring beam بتاعت الdoom ورسمها سهل....لا حاضرتك لازم تصممى على العزم اللى جاى من الرياح والزلازل يعنى ماتصمميش اللبشة على الnormal اللى جاى من الاعمدة فقط ...طيب ازاى تظهرى العزم عند الحائط....بتختارى الjoint الfixed اللى عند الاساسات وتظهرى عندها Mxو My و F3


----------



## sherifsalim97 (10 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لو سمحتم لى ماهى الفقرة فى الكود التى تقول انه لابد من اخراج الحوائط من الموديل وهى جزء أساسى من المنشأ علشان كده فى احدى تقارير nehrp بينصحوا انه لو كان عمق تأسيس القواعد اكبر من 3 م فانه يفضل تمثيل القواعد فى موديل المنشأ


----------



## sherifsalim97 (10 أبريل 2013)

اولا نتمنى الشفاء العاجل لاستادنا م محمود//ربنا يتم شفاؤه ويعافيه عاجلا غير اجل ياارب
اضافه الى بعض المواضيع حبيت اشارك وفى انتظار التعليقات لتعم الفائده ونستفيد جميعا

for story drift and diaphragm drift


فى كود ubc 97 //*1630.6 Horizontal Distribution of Shear.
*
انا لازم احدد كل واحد منهم على حده علشان اقدر احدد هل الديافرام rigid or flexible والديافرام يكون flexible ادا كان الدرفت له اكثر من ضعف متوسط الدرفت لنفس الدور


بخصوص موضوع deformation compatability

الموضوع ده مهم جداا وقد تناقشت فيه مع أكثر من مهندس وكانت احدى نقاط النقاش هو لمادا الاهتمام بهده الموضوع والجواب هو زلزال northridge 1994 والدى بسببه فقدت اعمده لم تكن جزء من النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل فى احدى او بعض المنشات قدرتها على الاتزان الراسى مما ادى الى انهيار البلاطات لهدا تم الاهتمام به من الكود التالى وهو ubc 97 وهدا الكلام ينطبق على اى عنصر غير مشارك فى النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل

بخصوص موضوع flat slabs in high seismic zones أعتقد ان المشكله تكمن فى الخوف من انهيار القصف brittle failure نتيجه punching وبالتالى ادا تم اخد كل الاحتياطات فى الاعتبار من الناحيه التصميمية والتنفيديه مع اخد عوامل الامان الكافيه فانه لايوجد مايمنع من اعتبارها جزء من النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل

بخصوص موضوع lump lateral mass at story level فى حاله الحوائط الضخمه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس مدني قريبا (11 أبريل 2013)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (11 أبريل 2013)

عند حساب Gust effect factor for flexiable building

يوجد معامل بيتا (DAMPING RATIO) 

ذكر الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05
القيمه المستخدمه في أمريكا للخرسانه المسلحه 2% و ذكر أن أنها = 1.5% حسب الايزو و البند من الكود الامريكي كما يلي

In wind applications
damping ratios of 1 percent and 2 percent are typically used in
the United States for steel and concrete buildings at serviceability
levels, respectively, while IS0 [Ref. C6-551 suggests 1 percent
and 1.5 percent for steel and concrete, respectively

السؤال ما هي القيمه المستخدمه في البلاد العربيه لفد بحثت في الكود السعودي للأحمال و لم أجد أي قيمه لها مع أنه منقول من الكود الامريكي

فارجو الافاده 

و جزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## محمود الصقار (11 أبريل 2013)

reem220 قال:


> لكن اذا كان المبنين لهما نفس ارتفاع الدور
> تخفض 70% من المسافة المحسوبة اعلاة بمعني انك هتأخذ فقط 30 % من المسافة
> 
> ملاحظة هامة جدا
> ...



أجيب على ما وصلنى من السؤال 
أما 0.7 R فأنا أراها لل static و ال dynamic لا فرق بينهما لأن المبدأ واحد 
هل يوجد شئ لتخفيض الفاصل لا أعلم 
الديافرام دائما semi rigid إلا عندما نحتاج معلومات لل wind tunnel


----------



## محمود الصقار (11 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> م_ محمود حضرتك ذكرت للمهندس سيف الدين مرزوق ان بناءا على دقة شغلك تقل الأخطاء
> و يتم إكتشاف الأخطاء قبل ال run بعمل check للموديل على دقة .001 و أيضا 0 ثم نعدلها
> 
> ليه مرة 0.001 ومرة اخليها 0 ليه مش كفاية 0.001 فقط؟؟؟؟؟



هذا من الخبرة


----------



## محمود الصقار (11 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك ذكرتلى قبل كدة بالنسبة للtendons :::...طيب بالنسية للنقطة دى حضرتك...- هذا الميل يكون متصل بالأعمدة لوجود مركبة أفقية من الشد تؤدى إلى شرخ نافذ :::
> 
> حضرتك انا مافهمتش ليه الميل متصل فقط بالاعمدة ؟؟؟ ليه ما اعملوش فى منتصف بحور البلاطات؟؟؟؟؟ معلش حضرتك مزيد من التوضيح ...انا عملت بحث على النت على الموضوع بس مالاقيش اجوبة للاسف لان الموضوع مش منتشر .....معذرة



طبعا ينفع و لكن فى أضيق الحدود
أخى مهندس أحمد كل حاجة تنفع و لكن تأخذ كل الإحتياطات كما ذكرت فى مشاركة سابقة هذا يؤدى إلى قوة شد فى البلاطة لازم تحسبها تصمم عليها

فى برنامج زى ال ram لازم تفعل خيار net axial force included in ultimate design 


أشهر براج ال pt هو ال
Ram concept
Adapt


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمود
عجل الله شفاءك شفاء لا يغادر سقما ..
أود الاستفسار عن أي احتياطات أو اشتراطات خاصة لتمثيل Transfer Slabs &Beams على برنامج ETABS ان وجدت ..
خالص تحياتي


----------



## محمود الصقار (11 أبريل 2013)

aboyazeed قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> حياكم الرحمن استاذنا محمود الصقار طبتم وطاب سعيكم وممشاكم وجعل الله ما تفعله في ميزان حسناتكم انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه
> عندي عدة اسئلة ارجوا من حضرتك الاجابة عليها لو تكرمت
> 1- عند التصميم لمقاومة احمال الرياح هل نأخذ في الاعتبار Cracked Section ام نقوم بعمل نموذج آخر لاحمال الرياح لانقوم فيه بتقليل صلابة القطاعات ؟؟؟؟
> ...



عند التصميم للرياح خد الموديل و أعمل save as 
و أضرب كل ال modifiers الموجودة للزلزال فى 1.43 

إيه مرجعك أن البوسان صفر، أول مرة أسمعها


ال drif فى ال ubc هى ultimate ، قدم أحد المهندسين ورقة فى البلدية تعديلات على ال ubc من ضمنها هذا البند فى ال ubc لا أعرف ما مصدرها


نفس الكلام فى الفاصل

فى ال safe القطاع لا يكون به ***** فى الanalysis الخاص بالتصميم



تصميم الوصلة بين الكمرة و العمود بنعملها بس فى حالة الsmrf و ذلك بحساب ال tension اللى جاى على joint فوق و تحت 
و يكون هضا الشد هو محصلة الshear و ال moment اللى على النفطة



بالنسبة لل shear walls طبعا لازم تشيك على ال shear

بالنسبة للأعمدة فى حالة كونها جزء من lateral force resisting system ، برده يتم عمل check على ال shearأيضا
و إذا لم يكن فايضا ال deformation comptiblity أيضا لها علاقة بال shear كما أوضحنا فى مشاركات سابقة


بالنسبة لل shear wall فى ال إتجاه الكبير لذلك لا يهمنى ال cross ties و هى من متطلبات ال ductilty فى المناطق الزلزالية العالية


----------



## محمود الصقار (11 أبريل 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> بارك الله فيك أستاذنا محمود على هذا الموضوع الرائع
> 
> أقوم بمشروع بناية في المنطقة الزلزالية الرابعة ولدي بعض الإستفسارات :
> 
> ...



نعم يجب الإلتزام بتصميم ال joints و قد تكلمت عن هذا فى المشاركة السابقة

بالنسبة للcolumn / beam فهذه تعتمد على القطاع الموجود مدى مقاومته و ليست الأحمال المطبقة 
أما القطاع فى أى مرحلة فهو فى مرحلة ال ultimate و لكن الحديد 1.25 fy 
و الخرسانة .85 fc

لا أرى فرقا أو أن السؤال لم يصلنى

المرجع أن الكود الأمريكى ch 21 ذكر تفصيلة البلاطة فى حالة ال imrf و لم يذكرها فى حالة ال smrf 

محاضراتى للأسف غير مسجلة


----------



## محمود الصقار (11 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> اخي الحبيب:
> 
> لا أعلم بوجود شرط بالكود يتكلم عن خروج الحوائط السانده من مقاومه الزلازل
> 
> ...



الحقيقة أن الأقرب للحقيقة هو وضع كل شىء أى الحوائط و تمثيل التربة المحيطة ك springs أو ك soil elements لو كنا نستخدم برنامج finite element يقوم بتمثيل ال soil كما هى 

و ما لايدرك كله لايترك جله 
يعنى مازلنا نمثل كل شئ و لا نمثل الارض المحيطة 


بالنسبة لمكان التمثيل يبدأ من أين ؟ هل من تحت خالص مثلا basement 3 أو من وش الأرض أو منسوب بينهما
فأنا أرى لو كان أسقف الbasement قوية جدا جدا بحيث تمنع الcore و الحوائط من الحركة فلابئس بأخذها من فوق الأرض 
و إذا كانت غير ذلك المفروض نلتمس النقطة اللى عندها الmoment على ال core يبدأ يقل 

و لذلك الأفضل من وجهة نظرى البدء من الأساسات


من ناحية أخرى عند تصميم ال pileCap يلزم كل الاحمال بما فيها ال basements فلو لم تمثلها ههتعب


----------



## محمود الصقار (11 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> فى البلاطة post_tension هل يجب وضع الTendons فى كلا الاتجاهين المتعامدين ؟؟؟وهل يكفى وضعها فى اتجاه واحد فقط اتجاة عزم الانحناء الاكبر؟؟؟؟؟



لازم الناحيتين


----------



## deadheart333 (11 أبريل 2013)

استاذنا الحبيب ليه ...حضرتك ذكرت فى مشاركة ان تصميم الوصلة بين الكمرة و العمود بنعملها بس فى حالة الsmrf و ذلك بحساب ال tension اللى جاى على joint فوق و تحت 
و يكون هضا الشد هو محصلة الshear و ال moment اللى على النفطة....ما هو نظام smrf؟؟؟ وما هو ايضا نظام imrf؟؟؟ وهل بصفة عامة لازم نصمم الوصلة بين الكمرة والعمود؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (11 أبريل 2013)

ذكرت فى مشاركة اخرى حضرتك.....ان لازم احط الTendons فى الناحيتين...طيب ليه؟؟؟ مش كفاية اتجاة واحد؟؟؟.....والكلام دة حتى لو البلاطة one way بردة بحط فى الاتجاهين؟؟؟ مش الاولى فى البلاطة one way احط فى اتجاه العزم الرئيسى ؟؟؟؟ تعليق حضرتك؟؟؟


----------



## zoma82 (11 أبريل 2013)

انا عندى مبنى ارتفاعه 6.5 متر ومنسوب التاسيس -1.75 والمبنى ابعاده (11*30 )متر النظام الانشائى اعمدة وكمرات والاعمدة ارتفاعها 7.25 متر فحسبت الوزن من العلاقة (d+0.5 l) وحسبت base shear وبما انا عندى دور واحد فالقوة كلها هتيجى على الدور دة وبعد التحليل وجدت ان drift =3 cm وان نسبة التسليح حوالى 2.5% الانا اخدت قطاعات الاعمدة 50*50 علشان البكلنج فهل النتائج مضبوطة .
هو الكودالمصرى قال ان لو الارتفاع من منسوب التاسيس لايزيد عن 8 متر انا ممكن اتجاهل الزلازل ان كنت فى المنطقة 2 طب لو انا لم اتجاهلها علشان اشيك على الاساسات من حيث العزوم الناتجة عن القوى الافقية (فى ناس بتقول طنش الزلازل )انا دورت فى ubcلم اجد ارتباط بطول المبنى مع المنطقة الزلازلية.
فهل ممكن انى اتجاهل الزلازل فى المبنى ماعدا الاساسات؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## haf_hamza (11 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> نعم يجب الإلتزام بتصميم ال joints و قد تكلمت عن هذا فى المشاركة السابقة
> 
> بالنسبة للcolumn / beam فهذه تعتمد على القطاع الموجود مدى مقاومته و ليست الأحمال المطبقة
> أما القطاع فى أى مرحلة فهو فى مرحلة ال ultimate و لكن الحديد 1.25 fy
> ...




بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل، 
ما المقصود ب 
و لكن الحديد 1.25 fy 
و الخرسانة .85 fc 

هل تقصد الفقرة 21.1.5 من الكود الأمريكي ؟


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (11 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ..
هل ترى من الأفضل عمل Release لنهايات الكمرات أم لا ..
افهم أن هذه نقطة افتراضية و ترتبط باسلوب الانشاء و لكني اسأل اذا كان هناك تفضيل لأحد الافتراضين ..
تحياتي


----------



## deadheart333 (11 أبريل 2013)

اخى الكريم سيف الدين..... الافضل عمل release لنهايات الكمر...علشان الpossitive moment فى المنتصف يزيد والnegative يقل


----------



## usama_usama2003 (11 أبريل 2013)

في حالة تصميم الخزانات او liquid structure عموما كيف يتم اخذ تأثير المياه؟


----------



## deadheart333 (12 أبريل 2013)

اخى الحبيب م_ محمود::ومعاش اتقل به واسئل 3 اسئلة توضحية فى الكلام اللى حضرتك قلته....


الاول:::ايه اللى يحصل لو Lump Lateral Mass at Story Levels خليتها unchecked ؟؟؟



الثانى::حضرت ذكرت ان المنشأ ينقلب اذا كان stiffness عالية...ازاى حضرتك؟؟...الجساءة لما تزيد انا بزود متانة المنشأ وباتالى صعب انه يتقلب..راى حضرتك؟؟



لثالث::: ما هو مبدا weak beam strong col



؟؟



جزاك الله كل الخير يا اخى العزيز عليا جدا


----------



## sherifsalim97 (12 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
بشمهندس محمود
جزاك الله خيرا
بخصوص lump lateral mass at story level
قلت انه لا اختارها لو عندى حوائط ضخمه//ياريت لو ممكن توضيح لانى عاوز اعرف هل يوجد نسبه معينة لضخامه الحوائط لو تعديتها يبقى لا اختار lump lateral force لانى ممكن يكون عندى برج 100 دور مثلا وبالتالى الحوائط تكون كبيرة تحت وتقل كلما صعدنا لاعلى //طيب فى الحالة دى ايه الافضل وياريت لو حضرتك توضح لنا لو فى اى مرجع للموضوع ده ام انه من الخبره


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الفاضل محمود الصقار

يقوم غالبيه المهندسين عند تصميم برج تحت تأثير الزلازل (بأستخدام الكود الامريكي asce-7 مثلا) بأدخال قيمه المعامل r مباشره من الجداول حسب نوع النظام الانشائي الذي سيقومون بأستخدامه و ليكن building frame system or dual frame system متجاهلين شروط الكود الامريكي بضروره تحمل حوائط القص كل الأحمال الافقيه للزلازل في حاله building frame system و تحمل الاعمده 25% من قيمه الاحمال الافقيه من الزلازل علي الاقل في حاله dual frame system ثم يتجهون للتحليل الديناميكي بعد ذلك (مع العلم أن توصيف الحمل الاستاتيكي خطأ في هذه الحاله) و يقوم البعض الأخر بأستخدام الكود السوري لوضع قيمه متوسطه للمعامل R حسب تحمل الاعمده و جدران القص في حاله الdual frame system و هذا قد يرفضه بعض مكاتب التصميم التي تقوم بالمراجعه حسب الكود الامريكي حيث أنه لا يوجد شرط بالكود الامريكي بوضع قيمه متوسطه للمعاملR
فأرجو بما لديك من باع كبير في تصميم الابراج ان توضح لنا الطريقه المثلي لتوصيف الاحمال الافقيه علي المنشأ اذا كان building frame system أو dual frame system علي برنامج الايتابس بأستخدام الكود الامريكي لبرج يشترط أجراء التحليل الديناميكي له 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## reem220 (12 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا بشمهندسنا الكبير ربنا بشفيك ويعافيك ويجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 أبريل 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> تحية طيبة استاذنا،
> 
> ما هي الطريقة الصحيحة للتأكد من overturning moment لمبنى باستعمال برنامج ايتابس ؟



ما أفعله أنا أحضر عزم الزلازال من ال etabs و أحضر وزن المنشئ من الetabs ثم أضرب وزن المنشئ فى بعد ال center من الناحيتين x & y 
ثم أقسم العزمين


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك ذكرت ...فى مشاركة ان :::
> Lump mass at story level
> معناها ركز الكتلة عند منسوب الأدوار و فى حالة الحوائط ضخمة يستحسن عدم تركيزها
> طيب هل فى مشاكل لو لغيتها ؟؟؟؟ يعنى ايه اللى يحصل لو لغيتها؟؟؟؟
> ...



لو شلت الخيار ده ال run هيطول قوى


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 أبريل 2013)

اسراء اسامه قال:


> متشكره جدا جدا لحضرتك .
> موضوع الكمره مش شغاله ,امتي اعتربها شغاله ومتي لا .وهل الفرق كبير بين الحالتين انا كنت افصد اصل لو كمره مايله هقعد اظبط shell وبيحصل اشكال غريبه كده
> هل عند حضرتك طريقه سهله لوضع عزم الكور علي اللبشه .اصل انا كنت سمعت حاجه كده بس مش فاهمها ايه انه هيلغي العزم ويصمم عادي بعد كده يجي عند الكود وياخد قطاع ويجيب mr ويشوف هيحتاج حديد ام لا ....ي ريت حضرتك توضح لي ماذا يقصد وهل ده صح .......



لو أنت عاملة حسابك أن الكمرات و الأعمدة هيتحدوا مع بعض لتكوين frame يقاوم الزلازل ده هو ما أقصد

أيوا أنك تنقلى لل etabs و تصدرى الأساسات لل safe
بلاش ال sap 
ال sap هو البرنامج العام الذى نستخدمه إذا لم نستطيع إستخدام ال etabs or safe or csi column or csi bridge


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 أبريل 2013)

sherifsalim97 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لو سمحتم لى ماهى الفقرة فى الكود التى تقول انه لابد من اخراج الحوائط من الموديل وهى جزء أساسى من المنشأ علشان كده فى احدى تقارير nehrp بينصحوا انه لو كان عمق تأسيس القواعد اكبر من 3 م فانه يفضل تمثيل القواعد فى موديل المنشأ



لا أفهم ما تقول يا شريف 
تقصد بإيه نشيل الحوائط ؟ حوائط خرسانة؟،
ورينى الكلام ده فى ال nehrp


كل المنشاءات يفضل تمثيلها بالأساسات


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 أبريل 2013)

sherifsalim97 قال:


> اولا نتمنى الشفاء العاجل لاستادنا م محمود//ربنا يتم شفاؤه ويعافيه عاجلا غير اجل ياارب
> اضافه الى بعض المواضيع حبيت اشارك وفى انتظار التعليقات لتعم الفائده ونستفيد جميعا
> 
> for story drift and diaphragm drift
> ...



ما يذكره الكود ده لو ماعندكش إمكانية لعمل semi rigid diaphragm الكود بيقولك أعمله عادى بدون ديافرامات و أعمل الإختبار ده لو تحقق يمكنك عمل rigid diaphragm 

متفق معاك


مختلف معاك



لا تنسى أن التركيز عند منسوب الدور تقريبى و بالتالى الأدق عدم تركيز الكتلة و لكن هذا صعب جدا مع أحهزتنا الحالية 
و لكن لو وجدت أن سلوك المنشئ سيتغير نتيجة مثلا أن الكتلة لم تعد معظمها فى السقف أى أصبح جزء كبير من الكتلة فى الحوائط فى هذه الحالة أنتمضطر


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عند حساب Gust effect factor for flexiable building
> 
> يوجد معامل بيتا (DAMPING RATIO)
> 
> ...



ال damping تختلف قليلا جدا من دولة لأخرى على حسب مكونات الخرسانة فى بعض البلاد زلط و بعضها كسر حجارة 
و لكن كلها متقاربة و كل العالم يأخذ نفس القيم 

أما قيمة ال damping فى الرياح فنأخذها 2% و لكن يبقى على حسب خوف كل دولة مثله مثل ال factor of safty


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 أبريل 2013)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس محمود
> عجل الله شفاءك شفاء لا يغادر سقما ..
> أود الاستفسار عن أي احتياطات أو اشتراطات خاصة لتمثيل Transfer Slabs &Beams على برنامج ETABS ان وجدت ..
> خالص تحياتي



أهم ال إشتراطات 
1 عمل sequential construction analysis
2 لو ال transfer شايل lateral force resisting system
3 نحتاج مع عمل check of punch أيضا عمل check of shear


أما ال modeling فلازم كل عمود مزروع يكون نازل على نقطة تحته


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> استاذنا الحبيب ليه ...حضرتك ذكرت فى مشاركة ان تصميم الوصلة بين الكمرة و العمود بنعملها بس فى حالة الsmrf و ذلك بحساب ال tension اللى جاى على joint فوق و تحت
> و يكون هضا الشد هو محصلة الshear و ال moment اللى على النفطة....ما هو نظام smrf؟؟؟ وما هو ايضا نظام imrf؟؟؟ وهل بصفة عامة لازم نصمم الوصلة بين الكمرة والعمود؟؟؟




عند تصميم منشئ فى كل منطقة يتطلب الكود عمل تفاصيل خاصة للframes و هذه التفاصيل ليس لها علاقة بالتصميم و لكن هذا بعد التصميم العادى

كتزويد الكانات و خلافه 

هذه التفاصيل تختلف من منطقة زلزالية لأخرى فى حالة المنطقة 2 يكون imrf 
و فى حالة المنطقة الثالثة و الرابعة smrf 

و كذلك الحال بانسبة لكود ال ibc تكون على حسب شئ إسمه sdc


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ذكرت فى مشاركة اخرى حضرتك.....ان لازم احط الTendons فى الناحيتين...طيب ليه؟؟؟ مش كفاية اتجاة واحد؟؟؟.....والكلام دة حتى لو البلاطة one way بردة بحط فى الاتجاهين؟؟؟ مش الاولى فى البلاطة one way احط فى اتجاه العزم الرئيسى ؟؟؟؟ تعليق حضرتك؟؟؟



أنا تكلمت عن 2way slab بالنسبة لل one way slab يجوز تعمل ال tendon فى إتجاه واحد 

بعض الناس يفضل عمله فى ال إتجاهين لتخقيق ال precompression 
و لكن الكود الأمريكى يشترط تحقيق ذلك فى الإتجاه الرئيسى فقط


----------



## حمزة القبلان (12 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أهم ال إشتراطات
> 1 عمل sequential construction analysis
> 2 لو ال transfer شايل lateral force resisting system
> 3 نحتاج مع عمل check of punch أيضا عمل check of shear
> ...



السلام عليكم ,
مهندس بالنسبة لل (special seimisc load effect) الا تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار ؟؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا علام تقدمه من مواضيع .
لدي سؤال بخصوص حالة بناء برجي تم تأسيسة على لبشة مستندة على بايلات.
في التحليل انشائي لهذا البرج على احمال الزلازل هل الافضل


عمل التحليل انشائي للهيكل لوحدة دون الاساسات ومن ثم نعمل تحليل انشائي للبشة مع البايلات
ام نقوم بعمل تحليل انشائي للهيكل مع اللبشة والبايلات ؟


----------



## zoma82 (12 أبريل 2013)

بانتظار الاجابة على استفسارى وشكرا مقدما


----------



## deadheart333 (12 أبريل 2013)

:::معذرة حضرتك...فى الoption اللى هو lump mass at story level ...ايه اللى هاستفيده لما المتلة تبقى موزعة على ارتفاع الدور؟؟؟ منا اخليها احسن عند منسوب الدور



يعنى امتى بعمل unchecked على الoption دة؟؟؟؟


ما هو مبدأ الWeak beam Strong Cloumn ؟؟؟؟ وما فائدته فى دراسة الزلازل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (12 أبريل 2013)

حمزة القبلان قال:


> السلام عليكم ,
> مهندس بالنسبة لل (special seimisc load effect) الا تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار ؟؟؟



جزاك الله خيرا 
ده الشرط التانى 

الشرط الثانى مرة أخرى

2 لو ال transfer شايل lateral force resisting system 
لازم نطبق special seismic load combinations و لعلنا تكلمنا عن ذلك فى مدخلة سابقة


----------



## sherifsalim97 (12 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لا أفهم ما تقول يا شريف
> تقصد بإيه نشيل الحوائط ؟ حوائط خرسانة؟،
> ورينى الكلام ده فى ال nehrp
> 
> ...




انا اقصد نفس كلامك يابشمهندس وهو انه لابد من تمثيل كل جزء فى المنشأ فى الموديل وهدا مايفعله المصمم الانشائى فى حالة الابراج الكبيرة حيث يتم تمثيل القواعد وكل جزء فى المنشأ فى الموديل ولكن فى بعض الحالات للمنشات الصغيرة يتم استثناء بعض الامور ودلك بالرجوع الى الخبرة والاكواد ولكن انا كنت أرد على مشاركة لبعض الاخوة انهم لايمثلون retaining walls فى الموديل


----------



## deadheart333 (12 أبريل 2013)

ما هو special seismic load ؟؟؟؟؟ الذى يوجد فى الEtabs


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> انا عندى مبنى ارتفاعه 6.5 متر ومنسوب التاسيس -1.75 والمبنى ابعاده (11*30 )متر النظام الانشائى اعمدة وكمرات والاعمدة ارتفاعها 7.25 متر فحسبت الوزن من العلاقة (d+0.5 l) وحسبت base shear وبما انا عندى دور واحد فالقوة كلها هتيجى على الدور دة وبعد التحليل وجدت ان drift =3 cm وان نسبة التسليح حوالى 2.5% الانا اخدت قطاعات الاعمدة 50*50 علشان البكلنج فهل النتائج مضبوطة .
> هو الكودالمصرى قال ان لو الارتفاع من منسوب التاسيس لايزيد عن 8 متر انا ممكن اتجاهل الزلازل ان كنت فى المنطقة 2 طب لو انا لم اتجاهلها علشان اشيك على الاساسات من حيث العزوم الناتجة عن القوى الافقية (فى ناس بتقول طنش الزلازل )انا دورت فى ubcلم اجد ارتباط بطول المبنى مع المنطقة الزلازلية.
> فهل ممكن انى اتجاهل الزلازل فى المبنى ماعدا الاساسات؟؟؟؟؟



كما ذكرت لن تجد كود عالمى يهمل الزلازل تحت إرتفاع معين ﻷن هذا كلام خطير 
لكن لو كان المنشئ مطمئن أنا أتجاهل الزلازل لإرتفاع 6 طوابق


الحكم على مبنى يحتاج لرؤية المبنى و هذا ليس موضوعنا هنا


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 أبريل 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل،
> ما المقصود ب
> و لكن الحديد 1.25 fy
> و الخرسانة .85 fc
> ...



الحقيقة مش فاكر رقم ال clause فى ch 21 لكن عند تصميم القطاع نتعامل مع الخرسانة و الحديد بهذه القيم 1.25fy و كذلك الخرسانة 0.85fc'و هذه ليست نفس القيم فى حالة التصميم العادى


----------



## zoma82 (13 أبريل 2013)

انا كنت باسال هل انى اخد base shear واحطها على الدور ولا اطرح من الوزن المستخدم وزن الاعمدة والحوائط والسملات فتقل القوة الافقية قليلا لانها اسفل الدور ويقل ايضا drift وهل انا ممكن اتبع الكود المصرى بخصوص الارتفاع


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 أبريل 2013)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> السلام عليكم ..
> هل ترى من الأفضل عمل Release لنهايات الكمرات أم لا ..
> افهم أن هذه نقطة افتراضية و ترتبط باسلوب الانشاء و لكني اسأل اذا كان هناك تفضيل لأحد الافتراضين ..
> تحياتي



لازم تعرف أن المنشئ بيشتغل زى ما أنت عايزه 
يعنى لو عملت release ده معناه لازم يشرخ فوق 
و لو تركته كما هو و هذا هو الواقع سيقل العزم تحت و لكن يتولد عزم عند الأطراف يتطلب حديد 

الأمر إليك 
بعض الناس بتعمل release و عند التصميم تأخذ عزم صغير سالب عند الأطراف هذا أيضا حل كويس و لكن خد بالك حاول توفر طول كافى للحديد developement length


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> اخى الكريم سيف الدين..... الافضل عمل release لنهايات الكمر...علشان الpossitive moment فى المنتصف يزيد والnegative يقل



لا أفهم ما وجهة نظرك أن يزيد عزم و يقل عزم أخر ؟
هل العزم الموجب أفضل من السالب 

دا الموضوع لو بإيدى أقولك أنى already حطيت سخين فوق كده كده. هحطهم فممكن أستخدمهم 

وضح ما تقصد؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> في حالة تصميم الخزانات او liquid structure عموما كيف يتم اخذ تأثير المياه؟



لو تتكلم إستاتيكيا فالموضوع سهل كل ما عليك تطبيق مثلث حمل الماء على frame element أو shell element 
و فى ال sap تكون عن طريق joint pattern و الload pressure 
أنصحك بمراجعة محاضرة الدكتور عاطف العراقى فى هذه الجزئية

أما بالنسبة للضغط ديناميكيا ﻻفالموضوع كبير عندى هنا المهندس حازم بيعمل master فى الموضوع ده و بالتحديد slushing massdamper 
و الموضوع كبير


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> اخى الحبيب م_ محمود::ومعاش اتقل به واسئل 3 اسئلة توضحية فى الكلام اللى حضرتك قلته....
> 
> 
> الاول:::ايه اللى يحصل لو Lump Lateral Mass at Story Levels خليتها unchecked ؟؟؟
> ...



وقت الحل هيزيد جدا و النتائج أدق



لم أذكر ذلك و لم أتكلم على علاقة ال ultimate limit بال stabilty limit
فكليهما مختلفان تماما أرفق مشاركتى


لو المنشئ هيحدث له تلدن الفروض الكمرات تتلدن الأول حتى لا ينهارالمنشئ مباشرة


----------



## deadheart333 (13 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لا أفهم ما وجهة نظرك أن يزيد عزم و يقل عزم أخر ؟
> هل العزم الموجب أفضل من السالب
> 
> دا الموضوع لو بإيدى أقولك أنى already حطيت سخين فوق كده كده. هحطهم فممكن أستخدمهم
> ...



انا اقصد يا استاذى ان ال possitive moment يزيد فى المنتصف وبالتالى التسليح يزيد فى المنتصف ويقل عند الاطراف انا بتكلم لو كمرة simple مثلا فانا عايز الغى الnegative moment عند الاطراف لانه حتى برنامج الساب او الايتابس بيطلع negative moment على اطراف الكمرة حتى لو simple نتيجة اتصالها مثلا مع بلاطة سقف


----------



## deadheart333 (13 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> من المعروف ان زيادة كتلة المنشأ يؤدى لحدوث ظاهرة الرنين ولكنه ايضا مفيد لتقليل الoverturining ...هو اصلا مش انهيار المبنى تحت تاثير الزلازل مش بيكون نتيجة ان المنشأ هايتقلب overturning او بمعنى اخر يتقطم نتيجة الزلزال يبقى كدة لازم ازود الكتلة....راى حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟



عايز اقول حضرتك انه مش من الافضل انى ازود كتلة المنشأ علشان يقاوم الoverturning الناتجة من الزلازل لضمان الstability بتاعت المنشأ؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (13 أبريل 2013)

لما احب حضرتك احسب الdisplacement للمنشأ نتييجة الزلزال ...علشان اقارنها مثلا بالقيمة H/450 حيث H هى اريفاع المنشأ...مش المفروض احسب الdisplacement نتيجة الworking lateral load؟؟؟ علشان بعتبر المبنى زى الcantilever فبطبق حالة الservicability state ??......ولو انا بحل الزلازل ديناميكيا من المعروف ان الresponse spectrum انها حالة ultimate....طيب اعمل ايه علشان اخليها حالة working واحسب منها الازاحات؟؟؟؟

ملحوظة::::حضرتك ذكرت سابقا لاخوة من اخواتنا ان الdrift وال displacement بنجيبهم من الحالة الultimate ليه؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 أبريل 2013)

sherifsalim97 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بشمهندس محمود
> جزاك الله خيرا
> بخصوص lump lateral mass at story level
> قلت انه لا اختارها لو عندى حوائط ضخمه//ياريت لو ممكن توضيح لانى عاوز اعرف هل يوجد نسبه معينة لضخامه الحوائط لو تعديتها يبقى لا اختار lump lateral force لانى ممكن يكون عندى برج 100 دور مثلا وبالتالى الحوائط تكون كبيرة تحت وتقل كلما صعدنا لاعلى //طيب فى الحالة دى ايه الافضل وياريت لو حضرتك توضح لنا لو فى اى مرجع للموضوع ده ام انه من الخبره



كما ذكرت لو عندك جهاز يستطيع عمل هذا ال run فهذا محبذ أما فى ظل الأجهزة الحالية نركزها
إلا إذا كان ذلك يؤثر على دقة الحل بصورة كبيرة كحالة أن يكون مركز كتلة الدور يبعد عن منسوب السقف فيصبح التقريب به خلل هنا

مهندس شريف للأسف فى مثل هذه المواضيع لن تجد مرجع ﻷن المراجع الموجودة إما تشرح العلوم النظرية المطلوبة كا لديناميك و خلافه أو تشرح ال software كا ل etabs مثلا 

و تكون الوصلة بين الأثنين من خلال فهم المهندس لكليهما بالإضافة لتبادل الأفكار بين المهتمين بنفس النقطة


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل محمود الصقار
> 
> يقوم غالبيه المهندسين عند تصميم برج تحت تأثير الزلازل (بأستخدام الكود الامريكي asce-7 مثلا) بأدخال قيمه المعامل r مباشره من الجداول حسب نوع النظام الانشائي الذي سيقومون بأستخدامه و ليكن building frame system or dual frame system متجاهلين شروط الكود الامريكي بضروره تحمل حوائط القص كل الأحمال الافقيه للزلازل في حاله building frame system و تحمل الاعمده 25% من قيمه الاحمال الافقيه من الزلازل علي الاقل في حاله dual frame system ثم يتجهون للتحليل الديناميكي بعد ذلك (مع العلم أن توصيف الحمل الاستاتيكي خطأ في هذه الحاله) و يقوم البعض الأخر بأستخدام الكود السوري لوضع قيمه متوسطه للمعامل R حسب تحمل الاعمده و جدران القص في حاله الdual frame system و هذا قد يرفضه بعض مكاتب التصميم التي تقوم بالمراجعه حسب الكود الامريكي حيث أنه لا يوجد شرط بالكود الامريكي بوضع قيمه متوسطه للمعاملR
> فأرجو بما لديك من باع كبير في تصميم الابراج ان توضح لنا الطريقه المثلي لتوصيف الاحمال الافقيه علي المنشأ اذا كان building frame system أو dual frame system علي برنامج الايتابس بأستخدام الكود الامريكي لبرج يشترط أجراء التحليل الديناميكي له
> و جزاك الله خيرا



و الله يا أخى لقد لمست الجرح 

عايز أقولك بحكم عملى كمهندس بلدية يوميا أصطدم بمثل هذا و المشكلة أن كلا يظن أنه على حق 
و للأسف الجامعات لا تدرس إلى الأن ductilty 
و تدرس منهج dynamics بعض ممن يدرسه لا يعرف هو بيعمل إيه 
و كذلك باقى العلوم 
والمشكلة التى أمر بها كثيرا قد يأتينى برج به تعديل بسيط جدا فأضطر لتوقيف البرج فى الموفع 
و عمل repair بملايين من أجل ذلك 
و للأسف يدافع المهندس الذى لا يعرف عن نفسه بأن المهندس محمود بيعقد الأمور أو ......
لكن دون جدوى معنا 
لو سكت من لا يعرف لما قيل غير الحق

على أى حال 
الحوائط بصفة عامة تملك من ال ductilty بدون أى شئ إضافى ما يؤهلها لتصمد لزلال المنطفة المتوسطة فقط
و هذا مالا يتوفر فى الأعمدة و التى لا تملك هذه ال ductilty إلا إذا تم عمل أشياء معينة بها تسمى ال imrf ductilty details


و فى المناطق العالية درجة الزلزال كليهما يفشل و هنا لابد من تصبح الحائط ssw و العمود smrf و هذه تفاصيل أكثر 

و على هذا لو وضعت حوائط مع أعمدة كون واثق أن الحوائط ستصمد حتى 5،5 قيمة تحملها فى الوقت التى ينهار العمود بعد مرتين تقريبا 
لذلك لابد من إهمال العمود فى مقاومة القوى الجانبية و هذا يتم بسهولة بتحرير عزوم الأعمدة فى أطرافه
لأن ستصمم المنشئ على r=5.5




و كذلك بالنسبة لل dual system و هو نفس النظام السابق غير أن الأعمدة مؤهلة لتتحمل 5.5 أو أكثر القوى المطبقة عليها دون إنهيار و ذلك بكونها imrf

و بطبيعة الحال إذا كان المنشء كله حوائط و لا يوجد سوى عمود واحد هل أستطيع أن أقول أن هذا dual ؟!
لا طبعا لابد أن أضمن وجود أعمدة قوية قادرة على تحمل ربع فيمة الbase shear و إن لم يتواجد أكبر الأعمدة الموجودة حاليا حتى تتحمل هذه القوى 
إذن أزود عددهم أو أكبر قطاعتهم حتى يتحملوا ربع الأحمال 
إزاى ؟ أعمل scale للقوى اللى جاية على المنشئ بحيث تكون القوى اللى جاية على الاعمدة ربع القيمة الإبتدائية 
مثال لو ال base shear =100 
And for columns 10 tonnes

أضرب ال 100 ton فى 2.5 حتى تتحول ال 10 إلى 25 و هو ربع ال 100 الأولى

و كما ذكرت فى مشاركات سابقة أن الحمل الإستاتيكى ما هو إلا حمل ديناميكى بإعتبارين 
1 أن المود اﻷول خط مستقيم 
2 أن المود اﻷول له نسبة مساهمة فى الكتلة أكتر من 90% 

و هذا لا يكون إلا بشروط وضعها الكود أن يكون المنشئ منظم معماريا و إنشائيا و ألا يزيد إرتفاعه عن قيمة معينه على ما أذكر 73 متر 
و كلها شروط صعب تحقيقها

أما موضوغ أخذ ال r نسبة متوسطة بين قمتين بناءا على مساهمة كلا منهما فأنا لا أرتاح إلى ذلك 
و هذا يخالف قناعاتى فى ال ductilty demand


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا علام تقدمه من مواضيع .
> لدي سؤال بخصوص حالة بناء برجي تم تأسيسة على لبشة مستندة على بايلات.
> في التحليل انشائي لهذا البرج على احمال الزلازل هل الافضل
> ...



و جزاك الله كل الخير مهندس رزق أتابع كثير مما تكتب و أسعد به و أفخر بك 


الأفضل تمثيل الأساسات فى ال etabs 
لسبب بسيط 
أنك تعلم أن الأحمال التى تضعها فى برج بدون أساسات تأتى من فوق اتحت 

أما إذا وضعت الأساسات فيأتى الحمل نعم من فوق لتحت 
و لكن يؤدى هذا إلى هبوط غير متكافئ فى ال springs تحت هذا الهبوط يؤدى إلى عزوم إضافية كبيرة لا بمكن إهمالها فى بعض الأحيان و كلنا يعرف تأثير هبوط سم فى برج ماذا يفعل؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> :::معذرة حضرتك...فى الoption اللى هو lump mass at story level ...ايه اللى هاستفيده لما المتلة تبقى موزعة على ارتفاع الدور؟؟؟ منا اخليها احسن عند منسوب الدور
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم مهندس أحمد

رديت على السؤال ده فى مشاركة سابقة

دور معى شوية


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 أبريل 2013)

sherifsalim97 قال:


> انا اقصد نفس كلامك يابشمهندس وهو انه لابد من تمثيل كل جزء فى المنشأ فى الموديل وهدا مايفعله المصمم الانشائى فى حالة الابراج الكبيرة حيث يتم تمثيل القواعد وكل جزء فى المنشأ فى الموديل ولكن فى بعض الحالات للمنشات الصغيرة يتم استثناء بعض الامور ودلك بالرجوع الى الخبرة والاكواد ولكن انا كنت أرد على مشاركة لبعض الاخوة انهم لايمثلون retaining walls فى الموديل



جزاك الله خيرا حبيبى المهندس شريف


----------



## deadheart333 (14 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> و الله يا أخى لقد لمست الجرح
> 
> على أى حال
> الحوائط بصفة عامة تملك من ال ductilty بدون أى شئ إضافى ما يؤهلها لتصمد لزلال المنطفة المتوسطة فقط
> ...



استاذنا العزيز م_ محمود .....ما معنى imrf و smrf؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وما معنى تصبح الحائط ssw و العمود smrf؟؟؟؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> و الله يا أخى لقد لمست الجرح
> 
> عايز أقولك بحكم عملى كمهندس بلدية يوميا أصطدم بمثل هذا و المشكلة أن كلا يظن أنه على حق
> و للأسف الجامعات لا تدرس إلى الأن ductilty
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أشكرك مهندس محمود علي الشرح الرائع

لي بعض الأستفسارات

1-في النظام الهيكلي ذكرت حضرتك بضروره تحرير العزوم عند أطراف الاعمده (عند كل دور) لجعل الحوائط تحمل كل القوي الافقيه ألا يؤثر ذلك علي صحه التحليل الديناميكي للمنشأ( للأسف أنا لا أعلم شئ عن التحليل الديناميكي و سأدرسه قريبا بأذن الله و لكن بعض المهندسين الافاضل ذكر أن هذه الطريقه تؤثر علي التحليل الديناميكي و ذلك بأستخدام الطريقه الدقيقه eigen vector ما رأي حضرتك في ذلك؟؟ 

2-في نظام dual frame لتحميل الاعمده 25% من الbase shear ماذا نفعل في حوائط المنشأ لعدم تحملها أي قيمه من ال25% السابقه و ذلك في الموديل علي الايتابس؟؟

و في النهايه أتمنا أن تقوم بالسلامه و أشكرك علي ما تقدمه من معلومات قيمه حول هذا الموضوع.


----------



## haf_hamza (14 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 

لدي عمود مائل في الطابق الأخير، والمنطقة الزلزالية هي الرابعة، فهل برنامج إيتابس يستطيع تصمصم هذا العمود خاصة ان المشكلة التي تضهر دائما هي في Drift ؟ فما الحل استاذنا اسامة ؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 أبريل 2013)

المهندس الفاضل / محمود الصقار

لو عندي مبني يتكون من عدد كبير من الاعمده الخراسانيه + حوائط قص (نسبه مشاركه الاعمده في الحمل الرأسي أكبر من مشاركه حوائط القص) و يتكون السقف من بلاطات غير كمريه و يوجد في المنطقه الزلازاليه المتوسطه و نريد أخراج البلاطات من مقاومه الزلازل لتجنب شروط الكود الامريكي في البلاطات اللاكمريه الخاصه بتفاصيل الحديد الموجوده تحت البند التالي Aci318-08-21.3.6

هل يمكن أعتباره نظام ثنائي بالاكتفاء بشرط التصميم (25% من قوي القص القاعدي الناشئ من الزلازل تتحمله الاعمده منفرده + تفاصيل الحديد للأعمده الخاصه IMRF.)

أم لعدم وجود الفريم كامل (أعمده+كمرات أو أعمده + بلاطات بشروط التي سبق ذكرها بالكود ) لابد من تصميمه كنظام هيكلي نأخد R=5.5


----------



## deadheart333 (14 أبريل 2013)

هل الافضل استخدام rigid diaphram ولا semi rigid؟....ولماذا؟؟؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هل الافضل استخدام rigid diaphram ولا semi rigid؟....ولماذا؟؟؟



المرجع التالي(IBC2009 HAND BOOK) يوضح الفرق بين ASCE-7-05 & UBC-2009 في تعريف RIGID AND FLEXIABLE DIAPHRAGM

و يوضح ضروره الألتزام بالكود العالمي IBC2009 في حاله وجود أختلاف راجع التالي :
It may be of interest to note here that 2009 IBC Section 1602 defines a rigid diaphragm as
follows: “A diaphragm is rigid for the purpose of distribution of story shear and torsional
moment when the lateral deformation of the diaphragm is less than or equal to two times the
average story drift.” In other words, a diaphragm that is not flexible is rigid. ASCE 7-05
Section 12.3.1 requires that unless a diaphragm can be idealized as either flexible or rigid in
accordance with Sections 12.3.1.1 (“prescriptively flexible”), 12.3.1.2 (“prescriptively
rigid”), or 12.3.1.3 (“flexible by calculation”), the structural analysis must explicitly
include consideration of the stiffness of the diaphragm (i.e., semirigid modeling
assumption). However, 2009 IBC Section 1602 definitely implies that unless a diaphragm is
flexible by calculation, lateral load distribution can be on the basis of analysis that assumes
rigid diaphragm behavior. This is a clear case where the 2009 IBC and ASCE 7-05 are in
conflict. 2009 IBC Section 102.4 unequivocally states: “Where differences occur between
provisions of this code and referenced codes and standards, the provisions of this code shall
apply.” 2009 IBC Section 102.4 can definitely be invoked in this particular case.
​

ارجع للرابط التالي و هو شرح للمهندس الفاضل حسين رضا (بارك الله في علمه الغزير حول هذه المسأله) في أحد المواقع:

http://www.mediafire.com/?9y8j7bhv4tdc72w


----------



## haf_hamza (14 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 

لدي عمود مائل في الطابق الأخير، والمنطقة الزلزالية هي الرابعة، فهل برنامج إيتابس يستطيع تصميم هذا العمود خاصة ان المشكلة التي تضهر دائما هي في Drift ؟ فما الحل استاذنا محمود ؟


----------



## deadheart333 (14 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر لحضرتك نشمهندسنا الغالى م_ayelam 77


----------



## deadheart333 (14 أبريل 2013)

من اجمل واروع مناقشات المهندس المهندس العزيز على قلوبنا...م _محمود الصقار.....يا ه على دى ايام جميلة ايام ماكان المهندس محمود عنده نفس طويــــــــــــــل وبيشرح كتيـــــــر...قبل ما 
المنتدى يخلص على شوية الصحة اللى فاضيلين عند استاذنا.....ربنا يجعلك فى اتم صحة واحسن احال يا استاذنا العزيز على قلوبنا م_محمود الصقار

هذة هى المشاركة الجميلة:::http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t214373.html


----------



## حمزة القبلان (14 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لو تتكلم إستاتيكيا فالموضوع سهل كل ما عليك تطبيق مثلث حمل الماء على frame element أو shell element
> و فى ال sap تكون عن طريق joint pattern و الload pressure
> أنصحك بمراجعة محاضرة الدكتور عاطف العراقى فى هذه الجزئية
> 
> ...



هل المقصود هو المهندس حازم مسطو......


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> أشكرك مهندس محمود علي الشرح الرائع
> 
> ...



عذرا الطريقه الدقيقه في التحليل الديناميكي التي قصدتها هي ritz vectors


----------



## nawalid6 (14 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم م محمود ونتمني لك الشفاء العاجل
ارجو بعض المعلوملت عن 
column shortening
وطريقة حسابها حيث وجه لي هذا السؤال في احد المقابلات


----------



## deadheart333 (14 أبريل 2013)

حضرتك ذكرت يا استاذنا م_محمود ::: على هذا لو وضعت حوائط مع أعمدة كون واثق أن الحوائط ستصمد حتى 5،5 قيمة تحملها فى الوقت التى ينهار العمود بعد مرتين تقريبا 
لذلك لابد من إهمال العمود فى مقاومة القوى الجانبية و هذا يتم بسهولة بتحرير عزوم الأعمدة فى أطرافه...

السؤال هنا...هل يتم تحرير العزوم عند اطرافه من فوق وتحت ولا من ناحية واحدة فقط؟؟؟ انا بقول كدة ليه لانى شايف انى لو عملت تحرير للعزوم عند طرفى العمود اصبح link member 
طيب هو دة طبيعى ان العمود يصبح link member ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## silo (14 أبريل 2013)

يا جماعة ... قيم ال modifiers اللى بندخلها فالايتابس المفروض نحسب بيها ايه بالظبط عشان فيه ناس لخبطتنى


----------



## silo (14 أبريل 2013)

نحسب بيها الdeflection ولا ال lateral loads ولا ايه


----------



## deadheart333 (15 أبريل 2013)

بص يا بشمهندس silo ....قيم الmodifier دى لان احنا بنعتبر ان العناصر الخرسانية حصل فيها شروخ ولذلك لازم اقلل جساءتها لان الكود بيقول كدة


----------



## silo (15 أبريل 2013)

تمام ... باستخدمها لحساب ال deflection بس ولا لل drift كمان


----------



## silo (15 أبريل 2013)

و سؤال تانى .. ما هى القيم المسموح بها لل drift في الرياح و الزلازل طبقا لل ubc


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (15 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على الجهد الكبير ..
لي سؤال حول فواصل التمدد في المباني ..
اذا كان هناك مثلا مبنى بارتفاع 13 دورا حوالي 42.00 مترا ..
و بمساحة 35.00 × 72.00 مترا ..
هل يمكن الاستغناء عن فواصل التمدد مع ادخال أحمال فروق درجات الحرارة ؟
و في حالة ضرورة انشاء فاصل تمدد ..
هل يلزم توزيع حوائط القص على شطري المبنى لمقاومة الأحمال الأفقية ؟
خالص تحياتي


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ما هو special seismic load ؟؟؟؟؟ الذى يوجد فى الEtabs



هو option لإدخال ال special seismic combination فى ال defualt load combination 
و أما فلسفتها فقد تكلمنا عنها فى مشاركة سابقة


----------



## deadheart333 (15 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> هو option لإدخال ال special seismic combination فى ال defualt load combination
> و أما فلسفتها فقد تكلمنا عنها فى مشاركة سابقة



هل حضرتك اتكلمت عليها فى مشاركة فى هذا الموضوع؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> انا كنت باسال هل انى اخد base shear واحطها على الدور ولا اطرح من الوزن المستخدم وزن الاعمدة والحوائط والسملات فتقل القوة الافقية قليلا لانها اسفل الدور ويقل ايضا drift وهل انا ممكن اتبع الكود المصرى بخصوص الارتفاع



عند حساب قوة الزلازل لا يصح إزالة وزن الأعمدة ، بل أن وزن الدور هو السقف بالإضافة للأعمدة من منتصف الدور تحت و فوق


الكود المصرى حجة عليك داخل مصر لا يجوز إهماله

لابد من الإلتزام بكود البلد التى تعمل بها

هنا فى الشارقة نحن نقبل فقط الكود الأمريكى فى الأبراج و نسمح بالكود البريطانى فى الفيلل


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هل حضرتك اتكلمت عليها فى مشاركة فى هذا الموضوع؟؟؟



نعم


----------



## deadheart333 (15 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك استاذى الحبيب ....


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> انا اقصد يا استاذى ان ال possitive moment يزيد فى المنتصف وبالتالى التسليح يزيد فى المنتصف ويقل عند الاطراف انا بتكلم لو كمرة simple مثلا فانا عايز الغى الnegative moment عند الاطراف لانه حتى برنامج الساب او الايتابس بيطلع negative moment على اطراف الكمرة حتى لو simple نتيجة اتصالها مثلا مع بلاطة سقف



طيب و العزم السالب الموجود بالفعل اللى هيكسر الكمرة اللى أنت أهملته؟؟!!!


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> عايز اقول حضرتك انه مش من الافضل انى ازود كتلة المنشأ علشان يقاوم الoverturning الناتجة من الزلازل لضمان الstability بتاعت المنشأ؟؟؟



ومين قال أن الكتلة الموجودة مش كفاية و زيادة كتير 

لن تجد نفسك غالبا فى حاجة لزيادة الكتلة لتحقيق ذلك


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> لما احب حضرتك احسب الdisplacement للمنشأ نتييجة الزلزال ...علشان اقارنها مثلا بالقيمة H/450 حيث H هى اريفاع المنشأ...مش المفروض احسب الdisplacement نتيجة الworking lateral load؟؟؟ علشان بعتبر المبنى زى الcantilever فبطبق حالة الservicability state ??......ولو انا بحل الزلازل ديناميكيا من المعروف ان الresponse spectrum انها حالة ultimate....طيب اعمل ايه علشان اخليها حالة working واحسب منها الازاحات؟؟؟؟
> 
> ملحوظة::::حضرتك ذكرت سابقا لاخوة من اخواتنا ان الdrift وال displacement بنجيبهم من الحالة الultimate ليه؟؟؟



تحتاج مزيد من المراجعة 

H/450 ده رقم صغير جدا و غير حقيقى 

كونا بنعمل check على ال ultimate فهو إلتزام بالكود كما أوضحت ذلك فى مشاركة سابقة

و إذا أردت أن تتعامل مع الزلزال ultimate or working عليك الإلتزام بال load combinations الموجودة داخل الكود فهى تقوم بضلك


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> استاذنا العزيز م_ محمود .....ما معنى imrf و smrf؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وما معنى تصبح الحائط ssw و العمود smrf؟؟؟؟



Imrf intermediate moment resisting frame
Smrf special ,, ,, ,,
Ssw special shear wall

المصطلحات دى لازم تكون حافظها 

و أنصحك بقراءة ch 21 فى ال aci318 
حتى تفرق بينهم 


و وحود كل نوع مرتبط بشئ إسمه المنطقة الزلزالية فى ال ubc
و حاجة إسمها sdc فى ال ibc


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> أشكرك مهندس محمود علي الشرح الرائع
> 
> ...



نعم ، لا يؤثر إطلاقا عليه 
لا يوجد طريقة دقيقة و طريقة أقل دقة فى إيجاد المودات بال mode generation

Eign and ritz 
كليهما دقيق 
و لكن هناك طريقة سريعة و طريقة بطيئة نظرا لفلسفة البدء فى كل طريقة 

و كما ذكرت لاحقا ال ritz أسرع لذلك ننصح بها


يكفيك أن تصمم الأعمدة أنها تشيل ربع القيمة و هى هتشيل الموديل بيشتغل زى ما أحنا عايزين يا هندسة


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لدي عمود مائل في الطابق الأخير، والمنطقة الزلزالية هي الرابعة، فهل برنامج إيتابس يستطيع تصمصم هذا العمود خاصة ان المشكلة التي تضهر دائما هي في Drift ؟ فما الحل استاذنا اسامة ؟



ما علاقة التصميم بال drift ؟ ،


----------



## deadheart333 (15 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> طيب و العزم السالب الموجود بالفعل اللى هيكسر الكمرة اللى أنت أهملته؟؟!!!



انا قصدى حضرتك realese من اخر الكمرة بحيث ان العزم السالب اللى هايفضل اللى هو wl^2/24


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل / محمود الصقار
> 
> لو عندي مبني يتكون من عدد كبير من الاعمده الخراسانيه + حوائط قص (نسبه مشاركه الاعمده في الحمل الرأسي أكبر من مشاركه حوائط القص) و يتكون السقف من بلاطات غير كمريه و يوجد في المنطقه الزلازاليه المتوسطه و نريد أخراج البلاطات من مقاومه الزلازل لتجنب شروط الكود الامريكي في البلاطات اللاكمريه الخاصه بتفاصيل الحديد الموجوده تحت البند التالي Aci318-08-21.3.6
> 
> ...



لا يجوز لابد من إخراج العمود من اللعبة و إعتباره building frame system و ال R =5.5


----------



## deadheart333 (15 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> تحتاج مزيد من المراجعة
> 
> h/450 ده رقم صغير جدا و غير حقيقى
> 
> ...



الرقم h/450 انا هنا بعتبر ان المبنى عبارة عن cantiliver وبتعامل معاه كcantliver fixed free فانا بعمل check زى ما بعمله على الكمرة والبلاطة الcantilever


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هل الافضل استخدام rigid diaphram ولا semi rigid؟....ولماذا؟؟؟



الإجابة موجودة فى مشاركات سابقة فى نفس الموضوع


----------



## deadheart333 (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> من المعروف ان زيادة كتلة المنشأ يؤدى لحدوث ظاهرة الرنين ولكنه ايضا مفيد لتقليل الoverturining ...هو اصلا مش انهيار المبنى تحت تاثير الزلازل مش بيكون نتيجة ان المنشأ هايتقلب overturning او بمعنى اخر يتقطم نتيجة الزلزال يبقى كدة لما ازود الكتلة دى حاجة كويسة ...دة حضرتك استنتاج شخصى ....راى حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟



احب اعرف راى حضرتك...دة استنتاج شخصى ...


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

حمزة القبلان قال:


> هل المقصود هو المهندس حازم مسطو......



نعم هو حازم مسطو مكتب عدنان سفارينى الشارقة


----------



## deadheart333 (15 أبريل 2013)

يا ريت يا جماعة ننفذ المقولة دى... دى مقوله لاحد الاساتذة العظماء فى مجال الهندسة المدنية:::::

To Engineers rather than blindly following the Engineering codes ,,,,seek to apply the laws of nature


----------



## ayelamayem77 (15 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> يكفيك أن تصمم الأعمدة أنها تشيل ربع القيمة و هى هتشيل الموديل بيشتغل زى ما أحنا عايزين يا هندسة



أستاذ/محمود:

هل معني ذلك أني أصمم الاعمده أنها تحمل ربع القيمه الكليه للزلازل و بالتساوي (لو عندي n عمود في الموديل و قوي القص = Q يصمم العمود الواحد بالاضافه للقوي الرأسيه التي يحملها علي قوي أفقيه تساوي 
0.25Qx/n

بدون الالتفات لجساءه القطاعات المختلفه و في هذه الحال نستخدم الcsi column لتصميم الاعمده (قطاع M&N ) و نصمم العمود للشير مانيول.


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 أبريل 2013)

سؤالي في حسابات الرياح Wind Load
في تعريف المبنى المنتظم الشكل ذكر الكود ASCE7 التالي


> BUILDING OR OTHER STRUCTURE,
> REGULAR-SHAPED: A building or other structure
> having no unusual geometrical irregularity in spatial
> form.


والكمنتري لم يضف كثير على هذا التعريف ...سؤالي هل هناك تعريف اكثر دقة او طريقة دقيقة لحكم على المبنى بالانتظام او غيره لان المذكور اعلاه فضفاض بحيث يمكن ان ادخل فيه اي مبنى او اخرجه اللهم الا ان يكون من نوع المباني التي نشاهدها في national geographic 
اهمية السؤال ان شرط عدم استخدام طريقة الwind tunnel ان يكون المبنى منتظم الشكل


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

nawalid6 قال:


> السلام عليكم م محمود ونتمني لك الشفاء العاجل
> ارجو بعض المعلوملت عن
> column shortening
> وطريقة حسابها حيث وجه لي هذا السؤال في احد المقابلات



ال column shortening هى ظاهرة مهمة جدا عند تصميم الأبراج و بدونها هناك خلل كبير 
و الموضوع ببساطة أن الأعمدة نتيحة الأحمال اللى عليها و مع الزمن و وجود ال creep and shrinkage 
تقصر فى الطول أكثر من ال cores
و تسمى هذا ال umberlla effect 
و لابد من معالحة ذلك بتعويض فرق الطول الذى سيقصر

و يكفيك أن تعرف أن فى برج خليفة كان هذا الفرق على ما أذكر 67 سم 

و قد قمت بعمله قبل تقريبا خمس سنوات فى برج شهير هنا فى دبى يسمى ال u bora و وقتها قمت بعمله بال sap 
أما الأن فأنصحك بدراسته من خلال ال midas

و أتمنى من إخوانا أن يقوم إحدهم بإعادة رفعه


و قد قام أخى المهندس حسين رضا برفعه قبل ذلك 

و رفع أيضا كتاب mark fintel and s k gosh


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك ذكرت يا استاذنا م_محمود ::: على هذا لو وضعت حوائط مع أعمدة كون واثق أن الحوائط ستصمد حتى 5،5 قيمة تحملها فى الوقت التى ينهار العمود بعد مرتين تقريبا
> لذلك لابد من إهمال العمود فى مقاومة القوى الجانبية و هذا يتم بسهولة بتحرير عزوم الأعمدة فى أطرافه...
> 
> السؤال هنا...هل يتم تحرير العزوم عند اطرافه من فوق وتحت ولا من ناحية واحدة فقط؟؟؟ انا بقول كدة ليه لانى شايف انى لو عملت تحرير للعزوم عند طرفى العمود اصبح link member
> طيب هو دة طبيعى ان العمود يصبح link member ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أيوا من الناحيتين link member


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعة ننفذ المقولة دى... دى مقوله لاحد الاساتذة العظماء فى مجال الهندسة المدنية:::::
> 
> To Engineers rather than blindly following the Engineering codes ,,,,seek to apply the laws of nature



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي deadheart 
ارى انك اكثر شخص استفاد من الموضوع ....اقترح ان تبدا في جمع الاسئلة واجوبة المهندس الصقار عليها وتصنيفها بحسب الموضوع يعني مثلا فصل للرياح وفصل للزلازل تحته فصول في التحليل الستاتيكي والديناميكي وما يتعلق بهما وهكذا او باي طريقة ترى انها افضل في نظرك ...
وانت اكثر شخص يستطيع فعل ذلك لان لديك خلفية ممتازة في الموضوع ...ستفيدنا نحن طبعا وستفيدك انت من حيث ترتيب المعلومة لديك ومراجعتها ...
بالتوفيق


----------



## deadheart333 (15 أبريل 2013)

تامرنى م_خالد الازهرى ...هاحاول بقدر المستطاع لان موضوع التنظيم والادارة بالنسبة لى ممكن اجد صعوبة وانا بعمله لكن والله الذى لا اله الا هو هاحاول بكل ما اوتيت من قوة ان افعلة لكن تنظيم الزلازل والرياح وهكذا ممكن اقدر وممكن يعنى لكن انا هاعيد ترتيب جميع الاسئلة للمهندس الحبيب م_محمود


----------



## وسيمبوست (15 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لا يجوز لابد من إخراج العمود من اللعبة و إعتباره building frame system و ال R =5.5



*الف سلامة عليك يابشمهندس وعودة حميدة ان شاء الله

سؤالي يتعلق بجزئية تحميل العمود فقط 25 %
لماذا لانقوم بتعديل stiffness modifiers لجعل العمود يتحمل shear بقيمة مناسبة 
أعتقد أنه حل مناسب دون اللجوء لعمل release*


----------



## deadheart333 (15 أبريل 2013)

وسيمبوست قال:


> *الف سلامة عليك يابشمهندس وعودة حميدة ان شاء الله
> 
> سؤالي يتعلق بجزئية تحميل العمود فقط 25 %
> لماذا لانقوم بتعديل stiffness modifiers لجعل العمود يتحمل shear بقيمة مناسبة
> أعتقد أنه حل مناسب دون اللجوء لعمل release*



انا اتفق معك اخى الحبيب م_وسيمبوست ....فعلا هل يمكننا زيادة ال stiffness modifier لتحميل الاعمدة 25% ؟؟؟ يعنى مثلا لو 
الbase shear = 100 t والاعمدة شايلة t 12.5 بدل ماحضرتك زى ما قولت اخلى الbase shear = 200 علشان اخلى الاعمدة تشيل 25t وبكدة تبقى تحملت ربع قوى القص القاعدية ...نزود جساءة الاعمدة علشان تسحب حمل اكبر يصل الى 25% من قوى القص القاعدية بدلا من ضرب قوى القص القاعدية *2 ...راى حضرتك يا استاذنا الحبيب


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أبريل 2013)

كيف يتم حساب stability coff داخل الايتابس


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أبريل 2013)

في حالة building frame system
وعمل release للأعمدة
ارجو من حضرتك النظر في المودات قبل وبعد عمل release في حالة مبني regular


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أبريل 2013)

في حالة dual system هل يمكن عمل OMRF مع SHW وكم ستكون R حينها؟
وماذا اذا كان SMRF مع SHW ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أبريل 2013)

ما الفرق بين story drift و inter story drift و story drift ratio ؟


----------



## وسيمبوست (15 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> انا اتفق معك اخى الحبيب م_وسيمبوست ....فعلا هل يمكننا زيادة ال stiffness modifier لتحميل الاعمدة 25% ؟؟؟ يعنى مثلا لو
> الbase shear = 100 t والاعمدة شايلة t 12.5 بدل ماحضرتك زى ما قولت اخلى الbase shear = 200 علشان اخلى الاعمدة تشيل 25t وبكدة تبقى تحملت ربع قوى القص القاعدية ...نزود جساءة الاعمدة علشان تسحب حمل اكبر يصل الى 25% من قوى القص القاعدية بدلا من ضرب قوى القص القاعدية *2 ...راى حضرتك يا استاذنا الحبيب



على ماأعتقد هناك لبس في الفهم - الغرض تقليل نسبة 25 % وليس تزويدها بمعنى أصح الوصول تقريبا لوضع release للعمود وهذا يأتي بتقليل stiffness 
والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## zeeko (15 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أولا جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل.
لدي سؤال و هو كالتالي:
عند استخدام خرسانة ذات جهد عالي في الأبراج
high performance concrete compressive strength
هل يتم استخدام كود ال ACI318 ؟ بشكل مباشر أم ان هناك بعض التعديلات على المعادلات ؟ و ان كان هناك تعديلات فما هو المرجع الذي الذي يتسحضرك الان لتنصح به للاستزاده في هذا الموضوع ؟
تقبل خالص تقديري.


----------



## usama_usama2003 (15 أبريل 2013)

متي يجب وصل تسليح الاعمدة في المنتصف؟؟
هل دائما ام في حالة IMRF &SMRF فقط؟
وماذا عن حالة Building frame system


----------



## haf_hamza (16 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لا يجوز لابد من إخراج العمود من اللعبة و إعتباره building frame system و ال R =5.5



بارك الله فيك استاذ محمود على هذه الإجابة الشافية، 

أنا لدي بناية في منطقة زلزالية عالية (4)، من تحت الجدارن تتحمل أغلب القوى الزلزالية ومن فوق الأعمدة والكمرات تتحمل الجزء الأكبر رغم وجود الحوائط وهذا طبيعي. 

بالنسبة لR، الكود الأمريكي UBC97 حددها 5.5 ولكن لم يحدد استعمال special shear walls في حين أن الكودات الجديدة (ASCE7-10) تمنع استعمال building frame دون special shear walls كما انها حددت R=6 ، 

فهل يمكن تعريف القوة الزلزلية حسب UBC97 وأخذ R=6 عوضا عن R=5.5 مع ضرورة اتباع تفاصيل special structural walls ؟


----------



## محمد مورو (16 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا م/ محمود الصقار على المجهود الرائع بس كان ليا طلب نرجو من حضرتك اكمال دورة (في الاسقف لاحقة الشد Post-Tensioned Slabs)


----------



## Eng.ASHII (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Eng.ASHII (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير يااارب


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
تسجيل متابعة 
احببت التنبيه الى هذه الطبعة الجديدة 4th Edition من كتاب Chopra .....اضافة استاذنا الكبير رزق حجاوي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t365126.html


----------



## محمود الصقار (16 أبريل 2013)

silo قال:


> يا جماعة ... قيم ال modifiers اللى بندخلها فالايتابس المفروض نحسب بيها ايه بالظبط عشان فيه ناس لخبطتنى



أولا أتمنى السلامة لكل المسلمين من الزلازل 
و أقول أن زلزال النهارده اللى معظمنا خاف على نفسه و أهله يجعلنى أقول أى منشئ هينهار نتيجة أن بعض المهندسين بيصمم غلط و مش عايز يتعلم هيكون دم الناس فى رقبته 


دعنى أذكر أخوانا أن فائدة ال modifiers فهى مع ال R factor تجعل حللك للمنشئ ال linear elastic كأنه nonlinear inelastic 
لذلك لو شغال ببرنامج زى ال perform 3d و اللى موجود أحد المحاضرات لى فى هذا الموضوع على المنتدى و على اليوتيوب رفعها أخوانا المهندس خالد البنا مش محتاج لا R و لا modifiers

طيب ماهى أسباب ال nonlinearty و بالتالى هى أسباب ال inelasticity فى الخرسانة المسلحة 
ما أعلمه أنا 3 أسباب لا رابع لهم 
1-الزلزال لكونه 5 أضعاف ما نصمم عليه ممكن أكثر أو أقل كما تعرفون
2-حدوث cracking نتيجة حدوث شد فى بعض العناصر الرأسية
3-حدوث creep and shrinkage 

و بالتالى تجد أن ال modifiers تتغير من زلزال لرياح ﻷن قوى الرياح حقيقية غير مخفضة
و تجد أن العناصر المعرضة لشد غير المعرضة لضغط


و كونك طبقت هذه ال modifiers فأنت تقترب من الحل الحقيقى 

و بما أنه هو الحل الحقيقى فهو صالح لكل ال limit states سواء ultimate or serviceabilty or stabilty


----------



## deadheart333 (16 أبريل 2013)

ما هى المفاصل اللدنة التى تتكون فى المنشأ اثناء حدوث الزلزال....وما فائدتها؟؟؟ وهل يجب علينا نحن المهندسين ان نعرف متى ستحدث فى المنشأ؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (16 أبريل 2013)

silo قال:


> و سؤال تانى .. ما هى القيم المسموح بها لل drift في الرياح و الزلازل طبقا لل ubc



حقيقة أنا أزعل عندما أرى مثل هذه الأسئلة لأن هذه من أبسط المعلومات التى يمكن أن تجدها بمجرد فتح الكود و أتمنى أن يكون هذا الموضوع للسؤال عن أشياء غير مفهومة كمبدأ أو معلومة غير مفهومة فى الكود 
أو شئ خلافى 

أشعر أننا لا نريد أن نتعب لنتعلم 
و أتمنى أخى silo ألا تزعل منى لكنى وجدتها فرصة لذكر ذلك 

على أى حال الزلازال 0.02 أو 0.025 على حسب النظام الإنشائى
الرياح H/400 -H/600 
هنا فى المواصفات الخاصة بالشارقة H/500


----------



## محمود الصقار (16 أبريل 2013)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا على الجهد الكبير ..
> لي سؤال حول فواصل التمدد في المباني ..
> اذا كان هناك مثلا مبنى بارتفاع 13 دورا حوالي 42.00 مترا ..
> ...



نعم يمكن

نعم سواء مبنى واحد أو مبنيان


----------



## محمود الصقار (16 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> الرقم h/450 انا هنا بعتبر ان المبنى عبارة عن cantiliver وبتعامل معاه كcantliver fixed free فانا بعمل check زى ما بعمله على الكمرة والبلاطة الcantilever



الكلام ده لو المنشئ linear elastic


----------



## محمود الصقار (16 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يا ريت يا جماعة ننفذ المقولة دى... دى مقوله لاحد الاساتذة العظماء فى مجال الهندسة المدنية:::::
> 
> To Engineers rather than blindly following the Engineering codes ,,,,seek to apply the laws of nature



الكود هو أسهل شئ و هو لا يحتاج لمهندس غير عادى كل الناس تستطيع تطبيق الكود 
و قد قابلت مهندسين هنا فى دبي يحفظون الكود فقرة فقرة و أشك فى حفظه للقراءن 
و أنا حقيقة لا أنبهر بأى شخص يحفظ الكود بل أعتبره أنه بيدارى عدم فهمه لما وراء الكود 

الكود هو أدنى درجات معرفتك بأى موضوع 

و لكننا لا نحقر منه فكل كلمة تحتاج لدراسة ما وراءها


----------



## محمود الصقار (16 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أستاذ/محمود:
> 
> هل معني ذلك أني أصمم الاعمده أنها تحمل ربع القيمه الكليه للزلازل و بالتساوي (لو عندي n عمود في الموديل و قوي القص = Q يصمم العمود الواحد بالاضافه للقوي الرأسيه التي يحملها علي قوي أفقيه تساوي
> 0.25Qx/n
> ...



تصمم الحوائط على القوى الموجودة 
ثم تذهب لل load combination و تضرب أى حالة بها زلزال فى factor الذى تكلمنا عنه فى مشاركة سابقة 
أو تفك ال model و تغير ال scale للزلزال 
ثم نصمم الأعمدة على القوى الجديدة 

ماتقوله صح لو ال frames لها نفس ال stifness
ثم مع وجود ال etabs نستغنى عن برنامج ال sap و برنامج csi column


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 أبريل 2013)

المهندس /محمود
بالنسبه لل building frame system لقد عملت تحرير للعزوم من طرفي الاعمده و فعلن حصلت علي نتائج ممتازه (حيث لم تؤثر هذه الطريقه علي قيم ألاحمال الرأسيه الفعليه علي الاعمده أو الحوائط بشكل كبير كما كانت تفعله طريقه وضع shear modifier بقيم صغيره جدا للأعمده و لكن تبقي مشكله و هي كما تعلم لاخراج البلاطات من حمل أي جزء من الزلازل في هذا النظام الانشائي لابد من تحويلها من shell to plate و وضع قيمه صغيره لل m11&m22&m12 (تكمن المشكله هنا و هو عند تفعيل خيار p-delta يقول البرنامج أن المنشأ غير متزن ) فما الحل هنا و ما هي الطريقه لجعل الكمرات لا تحمل أي شئ من الزلازل في هذا النظام أيضا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 أبريل 2013)

ذكرت حضرتك أن معاملات التخفيض تتغير من زلازل الي رياح و ذكرت قبل ذلك أن للحصول علي معاملات التخفيض للرياح نضرب معاملات الزلازل * 1.43 
علي حد علمي و ارجو ان تصحح لي أن الكود الامريكي تكلم علي المعملات السابقه في حاله أستخدام ultimate limit state (بلاطات 0.25 كمرات 0.35) ثم ذكر أنه عند أستخدام الاحمال التشغيليه نقوم بضرب المعاملات حاله أستخدام الاحمال المصعده *1.43 هذا الكلام مذكور علي ما أذكر في aci318-05 .

عند حساب الdrift من الرياح نستخدم الاحمال التشغيليه فنضرب المعاملات المصعده الموجوده في الكود (بلاطات 0.25 * 1.43 و كمرات 0.35*1.43 و هكذا) 

لكن عند أجراء عمليه التصميم للرياح يكود تحت الاحمال المصعده فكيف نستخدم المعاملات التشغيليه كمرات مثلا تصبح 0.5 و بلاطات 0.3575 أرجو التوضيح
البند حسب الكود الامريكي 

Sections 10.11 through 10.13 provide requirements for
strength and assume frame analyses will be carried out
using factored loads. Analyses of deflections, vibrations,
and building periods are needed at various service (unfactored)
load levels10.34,10.35 to determine the serviceability of
the structure and to estimate the wind forces in wind tunnel
laboratories. The seismic base shear is also based on the service
load periods of vibration. The magnified service loads
and deflections by a second-order analysis should also be
computed using service loads. The moments of inertia of the
structural members in the service load analyses should,
therefore, be representative of the degree of cracking at the
various service load levels investigated. Unless a more accurate
estimate of the degree of cracking at design service load
level is available, it is satisfactory to use 1/0.70 = 1.43 times
the moments of inertia given in 10.11.1 for service load
analyses.​


----------



## deadheart333 (16 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أولا أتمنى السلامة لكل المسلمين من الزلازل
> و أقول أن زلزال النهارده اللى معظمنا خاف على نفسه و أهله يجعلنى أقول أى منشئ هينهار نتيجة أن بعض المهندسين بيصمم غلط و مش عايز يتعلم هيكون دم الناس فى رقبته
> 
> 
> ...



استاذنا الحبيب ...هل يوجد modifiers لجساءة العناصر الخرسانية لو بطبق احمال الرياح؟؟؟؟؟...لانى سالت المهندس العظيم م_اسامة نوارة وقالى بنعمل القطاعات uncracked 

ثانيا:::فى الكود مافيش modifiers خاصة للعناصر الخرسانية لو طبقت احمال الرياح ..ايه راى حضرتك؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (16 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الكلام ده لو المنشئ linear elastic



حضرتك ذكرت المعلومة دى لما قولت لحضرتك انى بعتبر المبنى cantilver وعايز اجيب اقصى ازاحة ليه اللى هيا ازاحة اخر دور واقارنها ب H/450 فحضرتك قولتلى كدة ....

طيب لو المنشأ nonlinear inelastic ايه القيمة اللى اقارن بيها اقصى ازاحة للمبنى اللى هيا ازاحة الدور الاخير؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (16 أبريل 2013)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا على الجهد الكبير ..
> لي سؤال حول فواصل التمدد في المباني ..
> اذا كان هناك مثلا مبنى بارتفاع 13 دورا حوالي 42.00 مترا ..
> ...



ليه يا استاذنا الحبيب لازم حوائط القص تبقى موزعة على شطرى المبنى ...انا اعرف انه يحبذ توزيع الحوائط على حدودا المبنى وليس شرطا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (16 أبريل 2013)

من المعروف ان زيادة كتلة المنشأ يؤدى لحدوث ظاهرة الرنين ولكنه ايضا مفيد لتقليل الoverturining ...هو اصلا مش انهيار المبنى تحت تاثير الزلازل مش بيكون نتيجة ان المنشأ هايتقلب overturning او بمعنى اخر يتقطم نتيجة الزلزال يبقى كدة لما ازود الكتلة دى حاجة كويسة ...دة حضرتك استنتاج شخصى ....راى حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (16 أبريل 2013)

تحية كبيرة لك يا استاذنا الغالى الرائع م_محمود الصقار...انا بقيت اقعد هنا اكتر ما بقعد على الفيس بوك


----------



## haf_hamza (17 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

استاذ محمود، الshear في الcores مرتفع جدا، فهل يمكن تخفيضه إلى 0.05 (f12) خاصة أن المنطقة الزلزالية الرابعة والبناية not symmetric ؟


----------



## drkorsy (17 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم مهتدس محمودهل ينفع في مبنى عالي عملالبدروم وآخر دور بلاطه وكمره وباقي الادوار فلات سلاب لتقليل ال Drift و لا حيكون هناك مشكلة weak story لان بعض الاستشاريين يفضل بلاطه وكمره في الدورالبدروم و الدور الاخير و بعض يفول مش لازمشكرا لك​


----------



## deadheart333 (17 أبريل 2013)

استاذنا الحبيب ماهو الweak story والsoft story؟؟؟؟؟ وايه فائدة دراستهم؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 أبريل 2013)

يا اخوان نرجوا الا يكون طرح الاسئلة هنا بديلا عن المراجعة والاطلاع ...بعض الاسئلة هنا جوابها بالرجوع الى الكتب المبسطة في علم الزلازل والديناميك وطرحها محبط صراحة لانها تعكس عدم اهتمامنا بالموضوع بالقدر المطلوب ...
هي فرصة للتعلم على يد خبير مثل المهندس محمود الصقار حفظه الله.. لكن عدم رجوعنا للكتب والمراجع قبل طرح الاسئلة سيؤدي الى فقدان الموضوع لقيمته

بالتوفيق


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 أبريل 2013)

اضم صوتي لأخي المهندس/خالد الازهري

فهذا هو بيت القصد


----------



## أحبك في الله (17 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> يا اخوان نرجوا الا يكون طرح الاسئلة هنا بديلا عن المراجعة والاطلاع ...بعض الاسئلة هنا جوابها بالرجوع الى الكتب المبسطة في علم الزلازل والديناميك وطرحها محبط صراحة لانها تعكس عدم اهتمامنا بالموضوع بالقدر المطلوب ...
> هي فرصة للتعلم على يد خبير مثل المهندس محمود الصقار حفظه الله.. لكن عدم رجوعنا للكتب والمراجع قبل طرح الاسئلة سيؤدي الى فقدان الموضوع لقيمته
> 
> بالتوفيق





ayelamayem77 قال:


> اضم صوتي لأخي المهندس/خالد الازهري
> 
> فهذا هو بيت القصد



والله كنت عايز أقول الكلام ده من زمان بس خفت حد يزعل وكويس إنها جت من عند أستاذ محمود نفسه


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
السؤال بخصوص Long Term Deflection باستخدام برنامج السيف
توجد كثير من الاختلافات في فهم البرنامج وطرق الحساب فية
نود من حضرتك توضيح الطريقة الافضل والاقرب للواقع؟
حيث ان استاذنا م حسين رضا اوضح ان الطريقة التي يتم فيها عمل حالة مع اخذ تأثير السابق لها غير دقيقة -علي حسب ما فهمت- لان طريقة عمل برنامج SAFE اصلا تختلف عما هو متوقع

*It seems that SAFE 12 doesn't store the tangent stifness/deformation at the end of nonlinear cracked analysis [Typy-1], while SFAE 12 stores the tangent stiffness/deformation at the end of tension/compression release nonlinear analysis [Type-2]. This idea should be clear and understood for all SAFE 12 users, otherwise user will get unreasonable/illogical results.*

*To determine the deflection due to live load on the cracked section we could not apply the Dead load first and then the live load as an increment. We had to apply the dead load with live load in a nonlinear analysis (1), starting from unstressed state, and do another nonlinear analysis (2) with dead load only, starting also from unstressed state. Then to obtain the live load deflection, we had to subtract from the deflection of analysis (1) the deflection obtained from analysis (2**).*


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (18 أبريل 2013)

اذا في امكانية ملف لكيفية عمل retrofitting مثلا بدي اعمل column jacketing


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (18 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السؤال بخصوص Long Term Deflection باستخدام برنامج السيف
> توجد كثير من الاختلافات في فهم البرنامج وطرق الحساب فية
> نود من حضرتك توضيح الطريقة الافضل والاقرب للواقع؟
> ...



SAFE12 - Nonlinear Static Analysis - Allow Uplift - Tension/Compression only


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (18 أبريل 2013)

هل من احد يملك هذا الكتاب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t365238.html#post2942882


----------



## beshoy111 (18 أبريل 2013)

بشمهندس سوالى بقى سهل خالص اوزين نكون زيك ونصل للعلم اللى راسك وخصوصا لو حديث التخرج ابدا منين واية الكتب اللى دايما اللى حضرتك بتقتنيها عشان نقراها وبعدين احنا هنا فى مصر كل حد بيتخرج جديد بيمزل مع مقاول او بيشتغل فى مكتب تصميم ومبيكنش حد مراقب علية غير نفسة ولا حتى كمان يوجد معلومة يعنى راميين نفسنا البحر وبنتعلم العوم واحدة واحدة وياترى فى بداية حياتك اشتغت فى مكتب كبير ووصلك على مانت فية ام اجتهادك هو من اوصلك الى المكتب اللى حضرتك فية 
لو كان كلامى تقيل اعتبر حضرتك مسمعتش حاجة


----------



## محمود الصقار (18 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السؤال بخصوص Long Term Deflection باستخدام برنامج السيف
> توجد كثير من الاختلافات في فهم البرنامج وطرق الحساب فية
> نود من حضرتك توضيح الطريقة الافضل والاقرب للواقع؟
> ...



أخى أسامة كما وعدتك على ال facebook أن أبدأ بالرد على سؤالك و أرجو ألا يزعل منا أحد

حقيقة لو تكلمنا عن ال deflection العادي ل simple beam =5/384 wL4/EI 
ال w هو الحمل 
الL هو ال span
ال E هو ال modulus of elasticity 
المشكلة هى ال I بعض إخوانا فاكر أن ال I هى bh3/12 و هذا صحيح فى حالة لو قطاع مادة واحدة و كمان مش مشرخ و لذلك نحن نرفض ال deflection اللى جاى من الsap أو ال staad لعدم أخذ الإعتبارين السابقين 


أما كونه مادتين فهذا يمكن التغلب عليه بعمل virtual section

و أما كون القطاع مشرخ فهنا لا يصح أن أتعامل مع ال I gross كاملة و كذلك لا يصح أن أتعامل معه ك I cracked بمعنى أن القطاع ال section به ناحية comp و ناحية tension ثم أقول أن كل ال tension مشرخ 
لأن مش معنى أن الخرسانة معرصة لشد أذن هى مشرخة فالخرسانة تستطيع تحمل بعض الشد و بناءا على درجة تحملها للشد يزيد ال I التى نستعملها و نسميها I effective و بالتالى يقل ال deflection

و قد وضع الكود الأمريكى معادلة لحساب ال I eff كا قيمة متوسطة بين ال I gross و ال I cracked تعتمد على الactual moment على القطاع الناتج من الأحمال و العزم الذى يتحمله القطاع قبل أن يحدث شروخ 
و قد تبنى الكود المصرى نفس المعادلة 
Ieff= factor I gross + (1-factor) I cracked
هذا ال factor =(M cracking/M actual (3 

و عندما نسأل عن ال M cracking العزم الذى تتحمله الخرسانة قبل أن تشرخ فهو من ال frist principles 
Sigma=MY/I
Fr=M cracking * Y/ I cracking
و بالتالى 
M cracking= Fr* I cracking /Y

موضوع الخلاف هنا ما هو قيمة ال Fr 
و هنا أود أن أقول أن الكود الأمريكى ذكرها لل one way slab 
بوحدات ال n/mm2 = 0.62 sqrt fc'
و بوحدات ال Ib/In2=7.5 sqrt fc'

و لكن من المفهوم أن البلاطة ال 2ways إذا حدث ***** فى ناخية يضعف الناخية الأخرى لذلك وجدنا الكود الأمريكى يعطيها قيمة 
بوحدات n/mm2 = 0.5 sqrt fc'
و بوحدات ال Ib/In2= 6 sqrt fc'


لكننا فوجئنا من كام version أن ال safe يأخذ قيمة أفتراضية بوحدات ال Ib/In2 = 4 sqrt fc' 

و هذه قيمة أصغر مما ذكره الكود الأمريكى ACI 318 مما يؤدى إلى deflection أكبر 
راسلنا ال CSI بذلك فلم يعترضوا على ذلك و قالوا أنهم أخذوها من كود أمريكى أخر أكثر تحفظا و قالوا لهذا السبب تركنا الحرية للمستخدم ليدخل ما يقتنع به و لذلك وجب علينا تغيير هذه القيمة 
Run ---cracking analysis option ----modulus of rupture -----

و هنا ستجد أن ال deflection قل بقيمة كبيرة و هو أقرب للواقع 
أنا هنا فى بلدية الشارقة أقبلها كقيمة 2.3 n/mm2

يستكمل الموضوع لطوله فى مشاركة لاحقة


----------



## zoma82 (18 أبريل 2013)

هو انا اتحكم ازاى انى احمل الحوائط الخرسانية جزء معين من الزلازل والباقى احمله للاعمدة ازاى اعمل كدا فى الساب او الايتابس ؟
ازاى ادخل معايا ان الاعمدة long وعليها buckling علشان اخلى الايتابس يصمم عليها


----------



## deadheart333 (18 أبريل 2013)

كل مرة حضرتك بتبهرنى وتخلينى اعجب بحضرتك اكتر يا استاذنا الحبيب م_محمود .....حضرتك اخدت الدكتوراه ولا لسه....يعنى نعمل ايه علشان نبقى زى حضرتك...كل واحد فينا جواه م_محمود الصقار وعايز يطلعه من جواه علشان يبقى علامة زى حضرتك


----------



## محمود الصقار (18 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أخى أسامة كما وعدتك على ال facebook أن أبدأ بالرد على سؤالك و أرجو ألا يزعل منا أحد
> 
> حقيقة لو تكلمنا عن ال deflection العادي ل simple beam =5/384 wL4/EI
> ال w هو الحمل
> ...



إستكمالا لهذه المشاركة 

كل ما حسبناه يسمى ال short term deflection 
أى ال deflection اللى هيحصل مباشرة بعد تطبيق الحمل 
و لكن هل ال 2سم اللى حصلوا دلوقت هيفضلوا كما هم حتى بعد 30 سنة؟ الإجابة لا ، هيزيدوا ليه؟

علشان حاجتين مهمين جدا ال creep &shrinkage يعنى إيه؟

ال creep 
لو حملت طفلك الصغير خمس دقائق و مشيت به ستكون أسعد الناس و لكن لو حملته ساعتين ستسارع لتعطيه لأمه ، عارف لو شيلته خمس سنين متواصلة أعتقد أنك هتكره لماذا؟ ﻷن إيدك عضلاتها هتطول و هذا هو ال creep الزحف نتيجة حمل دائم sustain load 
و بناءا عليه أى عنصر معرض لشد أو ضغط سيتمدد أو بنكمش على الترتيب إذا ظل الحمل عليه بصورة دائمة دون زيادة سيتمدد ئأكثر و أكثر أو ينكمش أكثر ﻷن جزيئات المادة بتزحف و تعيد تشكيل نفسها فتطول أكثر أو تقصر أكثر
على أى حال كلما كان الحمل كبير سيكون التمدد كبير و أيضا الزحف كبير new strain=strain due to sustain load(1+creep coeff( لاحظ أن كل شغلى مع ال strain الإنفعال 
و بالمثل لو عندك كمرة حدث بها deflection هذا ال deflection يؤدى إلى تمدد فى الكمرة يعنى strain . طب إزاى أجيب ال elongation strain اللى هو موازى للكمرة من ال deflection اللى هو عمودى على إتجاه الكمرة beam ؟ من ال curvature equation
طيب ماهى قيمة ال sustain load ؟
طبعا ال dead load كاملا و أكيد جزء من ال live load سيبقى مثلا أثاث البيت و تم الإتفاق على أنه 0.25 ربع ال live load 
لذلك ال sustain load هو 
Dead+0.25 live

نكمل فى مشاركة أخرى


----------



## محمود الصقار (18 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> إستكمالا لهذه المشاركة
> 
> كل ما حسبناه يسمى ال short term deflection
> أى ال deflection اللى هيحصل مباشرة بعد تطبيق الحمل
> ...



ال shrinkage 
بعد ما تصب سقف تجد شروخ مائلة أفقية عند ال supports و كأن فى حاجة بتشد ال support لمركز الباكية span هذا هو الإنكماش shrinkage و بما أن هذا الشد يؤدى إلى تمدد لو لم تتحمله الخرسانة تحدث الشروخ على أى حال هناك تمدد هذا التمدد ثابت للخرسانة على حسب البيئة الموجود فيها العنصر هل تسمح بخروج الماء أو لا -الرطوبة النسبية-و طبعا لو مساحة العنصر السطحية مقارنة بحجمه كبيرة سيتبخر ماء أكثر 
هذه القيمة فى حدود 0.5 مللى لكل متر 
Shrinkage strain=0.0005 m/m


:. Total strain = immidiate strain due to sustain load(1+creep coef)+shrinkage strain + immidiate strain due to non sustain loads

يستكمل


----------



## محمود الصقار (18 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ال shrinkage
> بعد ما تصب سقف تجد شروخ مائلة أفقية عند ال supports و كأن فى حاجة بتشد ال support لمركز الباكية span هذا هو الإنكماش shrinkage و بما أن هذا الشد يؤدى إلى تمدد لو لم تتحمله الخرسانة تحدث الشروخ على أى حال هناك تمدد هذا التمدد ثابت للخرسانة على حسب البيئة الموجود فيها العنصر هل تسمح بخروج الماء أو لا -الرطوبة النسبية-و طبعا لو مساحة العنصر السطحية مقارنة بحجمه كبيرة سيتبخر ماء أكثر
> هذه القيمة فى حدود 0.5 مللى لكل متر
> Shrinkage strain=0.0005 m/m
> ...



إذن حتى أستنتج ال long term deflection محتاج ال short term deflection نتيجة كل الأحمال 2 سم مثلا 
Dead+live short term cracked (1.5+0.5=2cm)


ثم يأتى دور ال sustsain load علشان يعمل deflection يتم جمعه على ماسبق 
Dead+0.25 live long term cracked
و لكن لا تنسى أن هذه الحالة محسوب ضمنيا داخلها ال
Dead+0.25live short term cracked

ﻷننا كما أوضحنا فى المشاركات السابقة long=short(1+c)+sh strain إذن ال long داخله ال short لذلك وجب طرح ال short 

لذلك حرصت على كتابة ال 2سم ك 1.5 للحمل الدائم +0.5 لغير الدائم
لذلك ال long term deflection = 
Dead+live short nonlinear cracked
+
Dead+0.25 live nonlinear cracked long term
-
Dead+0.25 live nonlinear cracked

يستكمل


----------



## محمود الصقار (18 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> إذن حتى أستنتج ال long term deflection محتاج ال short term deflection نتيجة كل الأحمال 2 سم مثلا
> Dead+live short term cracked (1.5+0.5=2cm)
> 
> 
> ...



و هذه هى الطريقة المثلى و التالى ينصح بها ال CSI
أما طريقة شئ بعد شئ فهى تجمد الحالة الأولى عند البدء فى الحالة اللاحقة و بالتالى لو الحالة اللاحقة زودت ال cracks كان من الواجب أننا نعيد الحساب السابق مرة أخرى على أساس الشرخ الجديد

فمثلا لو عملت dead+0.25live سيحسب ال deflection بناءا على *****=0.1mm 
ثم لو بدأ بعد منه ال 0.75live سيكون ااشرخ 0.15mm 
و سيحسب نتيجة 0.75live على أساس 0.15mm 
و لكن الخطأ يكمن فى أن ال dead+0.25live كان يجب حسابها على أساس 0.15 mm و ليس 0.1mm التى تم الحساب على اساسها


----------



## سارية عثمان (18 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الكريم، والبسك ثوب العافية .


----------



## zoma82 (18 أبريل 2013)

كنت باسال سؤال خارج عن الموضوع (عذرا) فى التثميل الانشائى هل لازم ادخل معايا السملات فى المودل لانى باخد الاعمدة كانها (hinges) فلو انى دخلت السملات دة بيجيب ليا عزوم على الاعمدة وانا عايز اقلل العزوم علشان كدة اخدتها كانها (hinges) فهل هذا صحيح لانى باشوف الناس كلها تاخد الاعمدة دايما (FIXED) ولا تمثل السملات معاها


----------



## tarek elattar (18 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ما الفارق بين
* design such element under the lateral load displacement*
وبين
* design the member under the lateral load force* 
فى السؤال الذى سأله sea


----------



## deadheart333 (19 أبريل 2013)

حضرتك فين يا استاذنا العزيز؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا استاذنا الكبير
-----------------------
اذا كان لدينا مبني به حوائط قص طولها كبير جدا .. اذن سيكون المسيطر هنا الشير .. ماذا عن قيمة r في هذه الحاله؟ هل ستكون 5 ام ستقل


----------



## bob_smma (19 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
عندي سؤال وارجو ان اجد له رد
ما الفرق بين طيف التجاوب الافقي المرن وطيف التجاوب التصميمي الافقي


----------



## محمود الصقار (19 أبريل 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> سؤالي في حسابات الرياح Wind Load
> في تعريف المبنى المنتظم الشكل ذكر الكود ASCE7 التالي
> 
> والكمنتري لم يضف كثير على هذا التعريف ...سؤالي هل هناك تعريف اكثر دقة او طريقة دقيقة لحكم على المبنى بالانتظام او غيره لان المذكور اعلاه فضفاض بحيث يمكن ان ادخل فيه اي مبنى او اخرجه اللهم الا ان يكون من نوع المباني التي نشاهدها في national geographic
> اهمية السؤال ان شرط عدم استخدام طريقة الwind tunnel ان يكون المبنى منتظم الشكل



و الله يا بشمهندس خالد أنا باخدها بالنظر يعنى لو المنشء شكله مستطيل تماما أو يشذ قليلا باعتبره منتظم


----------



## محمود الصقار (19 أبريل 2013)

وسيمبوست قال:


> *الف سلامة عليك يابشمهندس وعودة حميدة ان شاء الله
> 
> سؤالي يتعلق بجزئية تحميل العمود فقط 25 %
> لماذا لانقوم بتعديل stiffness modifiers لجعل العمود يتحمل shear بقيمة مناسبة
> أعتقد أنه حل مناسب دون اللجوء لعمل release*



لئأ ما ينفعش ما تنساش أننا هنصمم ال walls على أساس ال model اﻷول

و موضوع التحكم عن طريق ال modifiers أنا كلمت ال CSI فيه و موفقوش عليه كمبدأ


----------



## محمود الصقار (19 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> كيف يتم حساب stability coff داخل الايتابس



لو تقصد overturning f o s فقد ذكرناه فى مشاركات سابقة 
لو تقصد شئ أخر وضحه لى


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (19 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم م محمود عندي سؤال بخصوص مركز الكتلة للمبني cm اليس هو مركز الوزن وبالتالي باعتبار البلاطة متجانسة المادة وكذلك ثابتة الشكل الهندسي لجميع الادوار يكون مركز الكتلة هو مركز المسقط الافقي للدور فكيف نعتبره هو مركز تاثير الزلازل مع ان حمل الزلزال يؤثر علي واجهة المبني كحمل مثلثي قاعدته اعلي المبني وبالتالي مركز الحمل علي بعد الثلث من اعلي مع ان الواجهة قد تكون مستطيلة مركزها في المنتصف ارجو الافادة لاني حاسس ان عندي لبس كبير في الموضوع ,,,,


----------



## usama_usama2003 (19 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لو تقصد overturning f o s فقد ذكرناه فى مشاركات سابقة
> لو تقصد شئ أخر وضحه لى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (19 أبريل 2013)

بالنسبة للتأكد من soft story
ما رايك بالطريقة الي بالصورة دون حساب stiffness


----------



## محمود الصقار (19 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> في حالة building frame system
> وعمل release للأعمدة
> ارجو من حضرتك النظر في المودات قبل وبعد عمل release في حالة مبني regular



عايز تقول إيه يا هندسة؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (19 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> في حالة dual system هل يمكن عمل OMRF مع SHW وكم ستكون R حينها؟
> وماذا اذا كان SMRF مع SHW ؟



لو المنطقة الزلزالية عالية لا يجوز 
لو متوسطة لا يجوز
لو منخفضة مكروه ليه ﻷنك إستخدمت SHW و هو غير مطلوب 

من الأخر فى المناطق العالية زلزاليا لا بجوز غير ال special
فى المناطق المتوسطة يكون ال special تكلفة زيادة جدا بدون أدنى أهمية 
و هكذا


----------



## محمود الصقار (19 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما الفرق بين story drift و inter story drift و story drift ratio ؟




ال story drift and inter story drift نفس المعنى و هو الفرق بين ال displacements بين دورين

أما ال story drift ratio فهو ما سبق مقسوم على إرتغاع الدور 

فى ال ETABS ال STORY DRIFT المقصود به ال STORY DRIFT RATIO


----------



## وسيمبوست (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لئأ ما ينفعش ما تنساش أننا هنصمم ال walls على أساس ال model اﻷول
> 
> و موضوع التحكم عن طريق ال modifiers أنا كلمت ال CSI فيه و موفقوش عليه كمبدأ




عفوا.....
أليس هو نفس المبدأ أو الفكرة في حالة زياده قيم shear rft في shear walls أننا نقوم بتقليل قيمة modifier f12 
وبالتالي يتم التوزيع على الحوائط الأخرى ؟؟؟


----------



## nawalid6 (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ال column shortening هى ظاهرة مهمة جدا عند تصميم الأبراج و بدونها هناك خلل كبير
> و الموضوع ببساطة أن الأعمدة نتيحة الأحمال اللى عليها و مع الزمن و وجود ال creep and shrinkage
> تقصر فى الطول أكثر من ال cores
> و تسمى هذا ال umberlla effect
> ...


لك جزيل الشكر م محمود


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم:::هل يمكننا زيادة ال stiffness modifier لتحميل الاعمدة 25% ؟؟؟ يعنى مثلا لو 
الbase shear = 100 t والاعمدة شايلة t 12.5 بدل ماحضرتك زى ما قولت اخلى الbase shear = 200 علشان اخلى الاعمدة تشيل 25t وبكدة تبقى تحملت ربع قوى القص القاعدية ...نزود جساءة الاعمدة علشان تسحب حمل اكبر يصل الى 25% من قوى القص القاعدية بدلا من ضرب قوى القص القاعدية *2 ...راى حضرتك يا استاذنا الحبيب


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

سؤال ذكره اكثر من اخ فى المنتدى ...
السؤال كالاتى:::: بعد ما احل موديل الETABS ذكر اكثر من اخ الكلام الاتى ::: ثم التأكد منglobal force balance error بحيث تكون قيمة fz اقل من رقم *6-^10

والسؤال هنا ::::لماذا بالاخص fz ...ليه مش fx و fy و Mx و My و Mz ؟؟؟؟

هو انا بعمل الcheck دة لما الاقى اخطاء اثناء حل الموديل فاعرف اذا كان ينفع اكمل واخد النتائج على كدة ولا اوقف الحل واشوف الاخطاء اللى فى الموديل ايه اللى عملتلى الخطأ عكس المذكور اعلاه ان( fz بقت اكبر من رقم * -6^10


شكرا جزيلا جدا


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

وسيمبوست قال:


> على ماأعتقد هناك لبس في الفهم - الغرض تقليل نسبة 25 % وليس تزويدها بمعنى أصح الوصول تقريبا لوضع release للعمود وهذا يأتي بتقليل stiffness
> والله أعلى وأعلم



كما أوضحت أننى راسلت ال CSI و لم يروا تغيير ال modifiers هو الطريق الأفضل 

عليك أخى الحبيب أن تختار بين ال building frame system ده لازم تحرر الأعمدة 
و نظام ال dual system وده لازم ما تحررش الأعمدة


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أولا جزاك الله كل خير على هذا العمل.
> لدي سؤال و هو كالتالي:
> عند استخدام خرسانة ذات جهد عالي في الأبراج
> ...



ال aci318 صالح لكل الخرسانات


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> متي يجب وصل تسليح الاعمدة في المنتصف؟؟
> هل دائما ام في حالة imrf &smrf فقط؟
> وماذا عن حالة building frame system



ال smrf فقط على سبيل الوجوب


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذ محمود على هذه الإجابة الشافية،
> 
> أنا لدي بناية في منطقة زلزالية عالية (4)، من تحت الجدارن تتحمل أغلب القوى الزلزالية ومن فوق الأعمدة والكمرات تتحمل الجزء الأكبر رغم وجود الحوائط وهذا طبيعي.
> 
> ...



هذا النظام الذى تتحمل فيه الأعمدة و الكمرات سواء فوق أو تحت الزلازل ليس building frame system 
المنطقة الرابعة فى ال ubc و ال aci من زمان إجبارى special shear wall


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

محمد مورو قال:


> شكرا جزيلا م/ محمود الصقار على المجهود الرائع بس كان ليا طلب نرجو من حضرتك اكمال دورة (في الاسقف لاحقة الشد Post-Tensioned Slabs)



إن شاء الله


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ما هى المفاصل اللدنة التى تتكون فى المنشأ اثناء حدوث الزلزال....وما فائدتها؟؟؟ وهل يجب علينا نحن المهندسين ان نعرف متى ستحدث فى المنشأ؟؟؟



أى نقطة تتحمل فوق مرحلة ال yield تتحول إلى plastic hinge مفصل لدن 
لولاها ما أستطعنا تخفيض قوة الزلازل لأن بمجرد تكوينها يحدث تبديد للطاقة 
و عند الحل ال nonlinear لازم تفهم هذا ال mechnism و قد و أنصحك بدراسة ال plastisty كمقدمة


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

هل حضرتك ال building frame system هو الاطارات الفراغية البسيطة اللى هيا النوع التانى فى الصورة؟؟وهل الdual system هو النظام المركب من الاطارات المقاومة للعزوم وحوائط القص اللى هيا النوع الرابع فى الصورة؟؟؟الصورة من الكود المصرى


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أى نقطة تتحمل فوق مرحلة ال yield تتحول إلى plastic hinge مفصل لدن
> لولاها ما أستطعنا تخفيض قوة الزلازل لأن بمجرد تكوينها يحدث تبديد للطاقة
> و عند الحل ال nonlinear لازم تفهم هذا ال mechnism و قد و أنصحك بدراسة ال plastisty كمقدمة



يعنى حضرتك الductility بتاعت المبنى بتزيد مع تكوين المفصلات اللدنة؟؟؟؟؟

:::::وهل حضرتك يمكن الغاء حوائط القص فى الادوار العليا واستبدالها بأعمدة او moment resisting frames؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس /محمود
> بالنسبه لل building frame system لقد عملت تحرير للعزوم من طرفي الاعمده و فعلن حصلت علي نتائج ممتازه (حيث لم تؤثر هذه الطريقه علي قيم ألاحمال الرأسيه الفعليه علي الاعمده أو الحوائط بشكل كبير كما كانت تفعله طريقه وضع shear modifier بقيم صغيره جدا للأعمده و لكن تبقي مشكله و هي كما تعلم لاخراج البلاطات من حمل أي جزء من الزلازل في هذا النظام الانشائي لابد من تحويلها من shell to plate و وضع قيمه صغيره لل m11&m22&m12 (تكمن المشكله هنا و هو عند تفعيل خيار p-delta يقول البرنامج أن المنشأ غير متزن ) فما الحل هنا و ما هي الطريقه لجعل الكمرات لا تحمل أي شئ من الزلازل في هذا النظام أيضا


حقيقة كلنا نترك البلاطات ك shell لم أسمع أحد ممن أعرف بيعملها plate و لا أجد مبرر لذلك لعلك تقصد membrane فال slab تساهم فى مقاومة الزلازل بال bending stiffness و ليس ال axial stiffness

ال axial stiffness لمجرد نقل قوة الزلازل و هى فى كل اﻷحوال قيمة كبيرة و هذا ما دعى بعض الناس لتعريفها ك rigid diaphragm
و كلنا نستخدم كما أوصت ال CSI تقليل كل ال MODIFIERS لل SLAB إلى 0.25 

لكن ما ذكرته يستحق التفكير و هو رأى محترم بالنسبة لى 
أوعدك أن أفكر فيه بشكل جدى


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ذكرت حضرتك أن معاملات التخفيض تتغير من زلازل الي رياح و ذكرت قبل ذلك أن للحصول علي معاملات التخفيض للرياح نضرب معاملات الزلازل * 1.43
> علي حد علمي و ارجو ان تصحح لي أن الكود الامريكي تكلم علي المعملات السابقه في حاله أستخدام ultimate limit state (بلاطات 0.25 كمرات 0.35) ثم ذكر أنه عند أستخدام الاحمال التشغيليه نقوم بضرب المعاملات حاله أستخدام الاحمال المصعده *1.43 هذا الكلام مذكور علي ما أذكر في aci318-05 .
> 
> عند حساب الdrift من الرياح نستخدم الاحمال التشغيليه فنضرب المعاملات المصعده الموجوده في الكود (بلاطات 0.25 * 1.43 و كمرات 0.35*1.43 و هكذا)
> ...



أنا أحترم ما تقوله و خصوصا أن هذه ظلت وجهة نظرى لفترة كبيرة بناءا على هذه الفقرة 

لكن ناقشتها كثيرا مع كل من أثق به و لكن كانت المشكلة 
1 - أن كل المراجع الأمريكية التى تتبنى مشاركتى السابقة 
2 - أن الفقرة التى ذكرتها ما جلست مع أحد إلا فهمها بشكل مختلف لاحظ أن الفقرة أيضا به ال period للمنشئ أيضا service و هذا ما جعل معظم من أعلمهم يتشتتوا بسب هذه الفقرة 

لكن مرة أخرى إذا أختلفنا فى الكود دعنا نعور لفلسفة الكود 
هل تجد لذلك فلسفة عندك؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> استاذنا الحبيب ...هل يوجد modifiers لجساءة العناصر الخرسانية لو بطبق احمال الرياح؟؟؟؟؟...لانى سالت المهندس العظيم م_اسامة نوارة وقالى بنعمل القطاعات uncracked
> 
> ثانيا:::فى الكود مافيش modifiers خاصة للعناصر الخرسانية لو طبقت احمال الرياح ..ايه راى حضرتك؟؟؟



هذا كان موضوع المشاركة السابقة


----------



## usama_usama2003 (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ال story drift and inter story drift نفس المعنى و هو الفرق بين ال displacements بين دورين
> 
> أما ال story drift ratio فهو ما سبق مقسوم على إرتغاع الدور
> 
> فى ال ETABS ال STORY DRIFT المقصود به ال STORY DRIFT RATIO



معني ذلك اذا اريد ان احسب stiffness للأدوار
K=Q/(story drift from ETABS*story hight)


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك ذكرت المعلومة دى لما قولت لحضرتك انى بعتبر المبنى cantilver وعايز اجيب اقصى ازاحة ليه اللى هيا ازاحة اخر دور واقارنها ب H/450 فحضرتك قولتلى كدة ....
> 
> طيب لو المنشأ nonlinear inelastic ايه القيمة اللى اقارن بيها اقصى ازاحة للمبنى اللى هيا ازاحة الدور الاخير؟؟؟؟؟



ذكرناها فى مشاركة سابقة و هى سهل الوصول لها بالكود 
0.02 أو 0.025 على حسب النظام


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ليه يا استاذنا الحبيب لازم حوائط القص تبقى موزعة على شطرى المبنى ...انا اعرف انه يحبذ توزيع الحوائط على حدودا المبنى وليس شرطا ؟؟؟؟



لو معملتش كده هيتولد torsion كبير جدا يؤدى إلى زيادة تكلفة البرج بشكل مهول


----------



## usama_usama2003 (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لو المنطقة الزلزالية عالية لا يجوز
> لو متوسطة لا يجوز
> لو منخفضة مكروه ليه ﻷنك إستخدمت SHW و هو غير مطلوب
> 
> ...



جميل ما قلت استاذنا
ارجو وضع قيم R
حيث ان
OSHW =5.5
OMRF=3.5
Dual system(SHW+OMRF)=4.2
مش المفروض انه كان يبقا 3.5 ؟
حضرتك قولت في مشاركه سابقة للمهندس السائل عن بلاطة فلات سلاب محملة علي اعمده وحوائط قص
استفدنا من حضرتك انه في الحالة دي لازم يتم اهمال الاعمده تماما (لانها في الحالة دي cantliver columns) وبالتالي هتكسر علي 2 مرة الزلزال فقط ولا يمكن باي حال من الاحوال اخذ قيمه متوسطه للمعامل R
ارجو التوضيح؟؟؟
------------------
كذلك في حالة OSHW مع SMRF كانت قيمة R = 8.5


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> من المعروف ان زيادة كتلة المنشأ يؤدى لحدوث ظاهرة الرنين ولكنه ايضا مفيد لتقليل الoverturining ...هو اصلا مش انهيار المبنى تحت تاثير الزلازل مش بيكون نتيجة ان المنشأ هايتقلب overturning او بمعنى اخر يتقطم نتيجة الزلزال يبقى كدة لما ازود الكتلة دى حاجة كويسة ...دة حضرتك استنتاج شخصى ....راى حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟



قد تكون نقص الكتلة هى ما تؤدى إلى الرنين نتيجة القوى المطبقة 
لعلك تقصد نتيجة الزلازل حتى هذه ذكرت أننا نصمم على ال R S و هو ما يعالج القرب من الرنين 


أخى الحبيب اﻷبراج منشاءات بطبيعتها لها mass كبيرة جدا لا تحتاج لزيادة


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> استاذ محمود، الshear في الcores مرتفع جدا، فهل يمكن تخفيضه إلى 0.05 (f12) خاصة أن المنطقة الزلزالية الرابعة والبناية not symmetric ؟



هذه مدرسة موجودة فى مكاتب إستشارية كبيرة


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

drkorsy قال:


> السلام عليكم مهتدس محمودهل ينفع في مبنى عالي عملالبدروم وآخر دور بلاطه وكمره وباقي الادوار فلات سلاب لتقليل ال Drift و لا حيكون هناك مشكلة weak story لان بعض الاستشاريين يفضل بلاطه وكمره في الدورالبدروم و الدور الاخير و بعض يفول مش لازمشكرا لك​


كل حاجة تنفع بس بشرط تتأكد أنه لا يوجد soft story or weak story


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> استاذنا الحبيب ماهو الweak story والsoft story؟؟؟؟؟ وايه فائدة دراستهم؟؟؟؟



ده موضوع من أهم المواضيع 
لازم المنشئ بتاعك ميكونش فيه weak story or soft story 
لو حصل كده فأن ال Etabs لا يصلح لحله لازم يتحل nonlinear بطريقة حقيقية 

ما هو ال weak story ؟ ده لو دور ضعيف بين أدوار قوية ك stiffness
ال soft story لو دور خفيف بين دورين 

إيه المشكلة؟
لو حصل كده هتكون ductility demand عند هذا الدور كبيرة جدا لا تتحملها الأنظمة العادية مما يؤدى إلى حتمية إنهيار المنشئ عند هذا الدور


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> اذا في امكانية ملف لكيفية عمل retrofitting مثلا بدي اعمل column jacketing




سؤال خارج الموضوع يا هندسة أتمنى أن يطرح فى موضوع مستقل


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

beshoy111 قال:


> بشمهندس سوالى بقى سهل خالص اوزين نكون زيك ونصل للعلم اللى راسك وخصوصا لو حديث التخرج ابدا منين واية الكتب اللى دايما اللى حضرتك بتقتنيها عشان نقراها وبعدين احنا هنا فى مصر كل حد بيتخرج جديد بيمزل مع مقاول او بيشتغل فى مكتب تصميم ومبيكنش حد مراقب علية غير نفسة ولا حتى كمان يوجد معلومة يعنى راميين نفسنا البحر وبنتعلم العوم واحدة واحدة وياترى فى بداية حياتك اشتغت فى مكتب كبير ووصلك على مانت فية ام اجتهادك هو من اوصلك الى المكتب اللى حضرتك فية
> لو كان كلامى تقيل اعتبر حضرتك مسمعتش حاجة



أولا بشكرك جدا يا بشمهندس بشوى 
و ما أعلمه أقل بكثير مما لا أعلمه
و فى الأخر كله توفيق من عند ربنا 

كونك بدأت بالمقاولات فهذا هو عين الصواب 
أنا بدأت بشركة مقاولات صغيرة و قد عملت فى أماكن كثيرة كلها فى الإمارات معظمها فى دبى و الأن أنا أعمل فى بلدية الشارقة قسم التراخيص و هو القسم المنوط به إعتماد جميع مشاريع إمارة الشارقة فى الإمارات و أيضا منوط بقسمنا إمتحان كافة المهندسين الإنشائين فى المكاتب الإستشارية

و لكن أنصحك مراجعة محاضرة لى بعنوان مقدمة فى تصميم الأبراج ستجدها على اليوتيوب باللغتين رفعها أخوانا المهندس خالد البنا و هى فهرس فى العلوم المطلوبة 

تحت كل علم أبدأ أنت من حيث تراه سهل لو لم تفهم موضوع من أحد الكتب أقرأه فى أكثر من كتاب


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> هو انا اتحكم ازاى انى احمل الحوائط الخرسانية جزء معين من الزلازل والباقى احمله للاعمدة ازاى اعمل كدا فى الساب او الايتابس ؟
> ازاى ادخل معايا ان الاعمدة long وعليها buckling علشان اخلى الايتابس يصمم عليها



أما الجزئية الأولى فقد أجبنا عليه
و أما الجزئية الثانية فال etabs يحسبها لوحده


----------



## محمود الصقار (20 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> كل مرة حضرتك بتبهرنى وتخلينى اعجب بحضرتك اكتر يا استاذنا الحبيب م_محمود .....حضرتك اخدت الدكتوراه ولا لسه....يعنى نعمل ايه علشان نبقى زى حضرتك...كل واحد فينا جواه م_محمود الصقار وعايز يطلعه من جواه علشان يبقى علامة زى حضرتك



أنا أبحث عن جامعة مصرية لأبدأ تمهيدى ماجستير لا تشترط الحضور لوجودى فى الإمارات بشكل مستمر ماعدا الأجازات 
لو عندك جامعة مصرية تقبلنى فأخبرنى و أكون لك شاكر

أما أنا فأحمل فقط البكالوريوس هندسة الزقازيق 2002


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ذكرناها فى مشاركة سابقة و هى سهل الوصول لها بالكود
> 0.02 أو 0.025 على حسب النظام



انا لا اتكلم عن قيم الdrift ولكن اتكلم عن القيمة التى اقارن بها الdisplacement لاخر دور فى المنشأ فى حالة لو المنشأ تصرف طبقا للplasticity ...حضرتك قولتلى ماتنفعش 

H/450 لان المبنى مش ELASTIC ...طيب ممكن القيمة دى تكون اكبر شويه فى حالة الNONLINEAR؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> قد تكون نقص الكتلة هى ما تؤدى إلى الرنين نتيجة القوى المطبقة
> لعلك تقصد نتيجة الزلازل حتى هذه ذكرت أننا نصمم على ال R S و هو ما يعالج القرب من الرنين
> 
> 
> أخى الحبيب اﻷبراج منشاءات بطبيعتها لها mass كبيرة جدا لا تحتاج لزيادة



جزاك الله خيرا استاذى العزيز...هو اصلا مش انهيار المبنى تحت تاثير الزلازل مش بيكون نتيجة ان المنشأ هايتقلب overturning او بمعنى اخر يتقطم نتيجة الزلزال...ولا فيه انواع اخرى من الانهيارات نتيجة الزلزال؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ده موضوع من أهم المواضيع
> لازم المنشئ بتاعك ميكونش فيه weak story or soft story
> لو حصل كده فأن ال Etabs لا يصلح لحله لازم يتحل nonlinear بطريقة حقيقية
> 
> ...



تقصد حضرتك ان الWEAK STORY هو اللى ليه stiffness (خاص بالعناصر الراسية كالاعمدة وحوائط القص ) اقل بين الادوار ...اما الsoft story هو اللى ليه كتلة اقل بين الادوار اللى كتلتها كبيرة (خاص بكتلة السقف وكتلة حوائط الطوب الاحمر مثلا) ؟؟؟

::::طيب انا اعرف منين حضرتك ان الدور دة يبقى weak story او soft story ؟؟؟ ايه المعايير اللى تقوللى كدة ؟؟؟

:::بالنسبة حضرتك للمشكلة الاخيرة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها اللى هيا ductility demand دى بتحصل للweak story ولا الsoft story ؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أنا أبحث عن جامعة مصرية لأبدأ تمهيدى ماجستير لا تشترط الحضور لوجودى فى الإمارات بشكل مستمر ماعدا الأجازات
> لو عندك جامعة مصرية تقبلنى فأخبرنى و أكون لك شاكر
> 
> أما أنا فأحمل فقط البكالوريوس هندسة الزقازيق 2002



حضرتك هاتخلينى اعيط ....يعنى بسم الله ماشاء الله اللهم ما صلى على حضرة النبى حضرتك معاك بكالوريوس بس ويوجد هذا العلم الجميل؟؟؟ حضرتك لازم تخش موسوعة جينيس انا قلت حضرتك معاك 5 دكتوراه وبتحضر فى السادسة بس مش فاضى...يعنى كل دة حضرتك معلومات حضرتك اكتسبتها من الخبرة والقراءة وهكذا؟؟؟؟ اول ما حضرتك تنزل مصر لازم حضرتك تقوللى علشان اجى لحضرتك وارفع القبعة لحضرتك وانحنى تقديرا وتبجيلا لحضرتك ....لازم نعمل السيرة الذاتية بتاعت حضرتك علشان تكون امل مستمر لينا....حفظك الله يا جند من جنود الله

بس حضرتك لازم ترجع مصر ...مصر اولى بالناس اللى زى حضرتك حرام ناس تانية تاخد العلم دة


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

ما المقصود حضرتك بالاطارات ذات الممطولية المتوسطة...والاطارات ذات الممطولية الكبيرة ؟؟؟؟؟ دورت عليها فى الكود وانت عارف حضرتك الكود بتاعتنا عايز شمبليون علشان يفك الطلاسم بتاعته


----------



## tarek elattar (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اشكر جدا المهندس احمد طه على رده على سؤالى واعتذر اليه عن تاخير الشكر وهذا نص اجابته




المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tarek elattar 



السلام عليكم
اريد من حضرتك تفسير اكثر لهذه المعادلة لانى اتلخبط

بص يا هندسة
معادلة الزلزال فيها الكتلة فى الإتجاهين فى إتجاه القوة و فى إتجاه المقاومة
Mu''+cu'+ku=_mu"g

هذا ما ذكرته حضرتك وربنا يمن عليك بالشفاء العاجل




اذا بتسمحلي اجاوب على السؤال
اول تيرم يطلق عليها inertia force وهي القوة التي تبديها الاسقف للممانعة حركتها ضد الزلزال وبتكون M عبارة عن diagonal matrix تتضمن وزن كل دور مقسوم على الجاذبية يعني بوحدة kn.sec2/m مثلا
التيرم الثاني يطلق عليه damping force اي زلزال بضرب مبنى رح يصير في damage وبالتالي هو اخذ جزء من طاقة الزلزال فقال العلماء رح نعبر عن الdamping في المبنى بهاد التيرم , و C تسمى viscous dashpot constant وهي ايضا مصفوفة diagonal وهاذا يحسب experimental فقط
التيرم الثالث يسمى elastic force الي انتا اخذتها خلال دراستك الجامعية , k عبارة عن مصفوفة ال stiffness ومن هاد التيرم بتيجي nonlinearity في ال material

ارجوا ان اكون قد ساعدت قليلا
تقبل تحياتي 
ما معنى لهذه الجملة من هاد التيرم بتيجي nonlinearity في ال material


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (20 أبريل 2013)

مبني مكون من 12 دور 
مساحتة الاجمالية 20*30
نظام تحمل احمال الرياح والزلاززل عبارة عن كور واحد فقط ف منتصف البناية ابعاده 5.25 * 4.5
p=1000 ton
m22=5000 t.m
m33=2000 t.t
هل يمكن ان يتحمل الكور هذه القيم ام احاول تزويد عدد الشير وول في هذا المنشأ ؟


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر جدا المهندس احمد طه على رده على سؤالى واعتذر اليه عن تاخير الشكر وهذا نص اجابته
> 
> 
> ...



بص حضرتك يا بشمهندس طارق....احنا مش عندنا حاجة اسمها elasticity يعنى مثلا هات استك وشدة من الناحيتين مش الاستك دة هايرجع تانى زى ما كان ...لو شديته بقوة معينه ورجع تانى زى ما كان يبقى كدة فى مرحلة الelasticiyt ....اما لو زودت القوة شوية هاتلاقى الاستك مارجعش تانى زى ماكان وحصل فيه تشوه ...المرحلة دى اسمها الplasticity اما لو شديت الاستك بالجامد اوى هاتلاقيه اتقطع مش كده ..المرحلة اللى هاتقطع عنها الاستك اسمها الultimate ..بالظبط دة اللى بيحصل فى الخرسانة (material)...بيحصل فيها نفس اللى بيحصل فى الاستك بمر بالمراحل دى كلها ....ليه بقى الترم الاخير فى المعادلة هو السبب فى الموضوع دة ؟؟؟..لان الترم الاخير هو اللى فيه الstiffness ..طيب والstiffness دى عبارة عن ايه ... k=EI/L ..حيث ان الK هو الSTIFFNESS والE دة معامل المرونة اللى هو MODULUS OF Elasticity ..ومن هنا ممكن تتحول المرونة للدونة اللى هيا الplasticity ...اى حاجة تانية انا تحت الامر


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

Mohamed M El-Abd قال:


> مبني مكون من 12 دور
> مساحتة الاجمالية 20*30
> نظام تحمل احمال الرياح والزلاززل عبارة عن كور واحد فقط ف منتصف البناية ابعاده 5.25 * 4.5
> p=1000 ton
> ...



صممه حضرتك على الcsi column وشوف ...انت مثلا قرضت قاعة الساب او الايتابس ..فاهاتدخله زى ما هو على برنامج الcsi column وتشوف التسليح بتاعه ..هل نسبة الحديد هاتعدى نسبة الكود ولا لا...ورائى الشخصى انك تحط شير وول على الاطراف علشان تمنع الtorsion اللى هايحصل على المبنى ...بس احنا نمشى بالخطوات واحدة واحدة ونشوف اللى هايطلع ايه؟.


----------



## tarek elattar (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كما اشكر استاذى المحترم محمود الصقار على هذه المتابعة




المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المهندس احمد طه 


اذا بتسمحلي اجاوب على السؤال
اول تيرم يطلق عليها inertia force وهي القوة التي تبديها الاسقف للممانعة حركتها ضد الزلزال وبتكون M عبارة عن diagonal matrix تتضمن وزن كل دور مقسوم على الجاذبية يعني بوحدة kn.sec2/m مثلا
التيرم الثاني يطلق عليه damping force اي زلزال بضرب مبنى رح يصير في damage وبالتالي هو اخذ جزء من طاقة الزلزال فقال العلماء رح نعبر عن الdamping في المبنى بهاد التيرم , و C تسمى viscous dashpot constant وهي ايضا مصفوفة diagonal وهاذا يحسب experimental فقط
التيرم الثالث يسمى elastic force الي انتا اخذتها خلال دراستك الجامعية , k عبارة عن مصفوفة ال stiffness ومن هاد التيرم بتيجي nonlinearity في ال material

ارجوا ان اكون قد ساعدت قليلا
تقبل تحياتي نص متابعة الاستاذ الصقار




أختلف قليلا مع هذا
أولا كل التريمات هى مقاومة للزلزال
ثانيا الdampingمش بالضرورة تحدث مع الdamage،حتى لو مفيش damageفى damping
و هذه المصفوفة نوعين classical dampingكما ذكرنا فى المحاضرات و هناك ال religh damping لعلى نوهت إليه فى محاضرة ال perform 3d

أما الترم الثالث فهو يعبر عن strain energy
و كما ذكرت أنت قد تكون linear or nonlinear


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> حقيقة كلنا نترك البلاطات ك shell لم أسمع أحد ممن أعرف بيعملها plate و لا أجد مبرر لذلك لعلك تقصد membrane فال slab تساهم فى مقاومة الزلازل بال bending stiffness و ليس ال axial stiffness
> 
> ال axial stiffness لمجرد نقل قوة الزلازل و هى فى كل اﻷحوال قيمة كبيرة و هذا ما دعى بعض الناس لتعريفها ك rigid diaphragm
> و كلنا نستخدم كما أوصت ال CSI تقليل كل ال MODIFIERS لل SLAB إلى 0.25
> ...



أخي الكريم :
المشكله التي أحاول ان أجد لها حل منذ فتره كبيره و قد ناقشت أساتذه افاضل حولها علي هذا المنتدي التالي:

كما تعلم أن اانظام الbuilding frame system
لا بد من مقاومه القوي الافقيه بالحوائط فقط و هذا تم تحقيقه كما تفضلت بذكر ضروره تحرير العزوم و لكن الهام ايضا اخراج جميع العناصر الانشائيه (غير الحوائط) من حساب مركز الجساءه و هذه هي المشكله(ملاحظه تحويل البلاطات من shell الي plate مع جعل المعاملات m11=m22=m12=0.001 تعطي نفس نتائج تحويل البلاطه من shell to membrane حيث كما تعلم الplate يتحمل عزوم فقط و هي تمثل بالمعاملات m11&m22&m12 فأذا تم تصغير هذه المعاملات لن تتحمل plate أي عزوم و كذلك هي في الاهل لاتتحمل القوي المحوريه . هذ الطريقه أفضل حيث تجعل برنامج الايتابس يحل بشكل أسرع )
و لعلك اخي الكريم ناقشت الشركه المنتجه csi و أشارت بتحرير العزوم و لم تحبذ طريقه تصغير الshear modifiers للأعمده و لكن هذا حل نصف المشكله
و تكمن المشكله في أخراج مركز الجساءه من حسابات الزلازل و قد حاولت بالطرق السابق ذكرها و لم تفلح في حاله p-delta و قد حاولت الان بتحويل البلاطات من shell الي membrane و أستمرت المشكله في حاله تفعيل p-delta
و قد ذكرت قبل ذلك أن البرنامج الشهير etabs لا يستطيع حل منشأ building frame system بتمثيل نموزج واحد فقط بسبب موضوع center of rigidty 
فأرجو أخي الكريم أن تساعدني في حل هذه المشكله بمراسله الشركه لعل عندها حل لموضوع أخراج مركز الجساءه
ملاحظه ذكر بعض الاخوه أن يمكن اهمال  أخراج مركز الجساءه بالنسبه للبلاطات و الكمرات فما رأيك 
و جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم يا استاذنا ....ممكن حضرتك تقولى نبذة مختصرة عن الspecial sesmic load اللى فى الetabs؟؟؟؟؟ لانى دورت فى مشاركات الموضوع كله مالاقيتش خالص حاجة تشرحها كل اللى كان مكتوب عنها هو اخذها فى الاعتبار فى حالة الtransfer slab؟؟؟ معلش يعنى وانا متشكر اوى 

:::::ما هى الstrain energy اللى حضرتك قولت انها بتتمثل فى الترم التالت اللى هو الelastic force فى معادلة الحركة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (20 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أنا أحترم ما تقوله و خصوصا أن هذه ظلت وجهة نظرى لفترة كبيرة بناءا على هذه الفقرة
> 
> لكن ناقشتها كثيرا مع كل من أثق به و لكن كانت المشكلة
> 1 - أن كل المراجع الأمريكية التى تتبنى مشاركتى السابقة
> ...



اخي الكريم:
اكرر شكري لما تشاركه معنا من معلومات قيمه
ذكر الكود الامريكي aci318-08 لأخذ تأثير الانبعاج التالي: أحد الطرق التاليه
The Code recognizes the following to account for slenderness effects

Elastic second-order analysis (10.10.4). In this analysis, consideration must be made for the influence of axial loads, the presence of cracked regions along the length of the member, and the effects of load duration​و كما تعلم فأنها طريقه تقريبيه لمحاكاه الواقع (تغيير المعاملات الخاصه بالاعضاء الانشائيه ) و لم يذكر الكود أن هنالك معاملات للرياح و اخري للزلازل 
و بالرجوع للمرجع التالي pca-notes on aci318-05 ذكر بالنص التالي بصفحه 772 
It is important to note that for service
load analysis of the structure, it is satisfactory to multiply the moments of inertia given in Table 11-1 by 1/0.70=1.43
(R10.11.1).​اذا الموضوع خاص بطريقه حل المنشأ هل هي ultimate limit state أو service و ليس حسب نوع القوي الافقيه الموئره علي المنشأ
مثال البلاطات في حاله ultimate المعامل =0.25 و في حاله الworking = 0.25*1.43=0.3575
تصميم المنشأ للرياح في حاله المناطق الزلزاليه الضعيفه و تكون أحمال الرياح هي التي تحكم التصميم تكون ultimate فالمنطقي أن نستخدم المعاملات الultimate
هذه هي طريقه فهمي و لكن تبقي نقطه ما ذكرته انت بأن المراجع نضرب المعاملات 
ultimate * 1.43 (غي حاله حل الرياح )هو فعلا موجود في واحده من أشهر هذه رالمراجع التي تشرح الزلازل و الرياح و هي
 seismic and wind design of concrete buildings للدكتور s.k.ghosh
شئ محير فعلا 
فهل نعتمد علي المرجع و نهمل فهمنا للكود ما رأيك 
و شكرا للتوضيح السابق حول المراجع.


​


----------



## ابودال (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اساتذتنا الافاضل جزاكم الله خير .... لو سمحتم عندي سؤال لم اكو فرق بين الحل اليدوي و نتائج الساب وهل هونتيجة ان الحل يدوي تمثل النمذجة بعدين والبرامج ثلاثة ابعاد وماهي التمثيل المنطقي لتقريب النتائج وجزاكم الله خيرا لما تبذلونه من مجهود ومن الله التوفيق.


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (20 أبريل 2013)

اذا ممكن توضيح لمدخلات response spectrum 
في الصورة المرفقة 
شكرا


----------



## max moment (21 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك هاتخلينى اعيط ....يعنى بسم الله ماشاء الله اللهم ما صلى على حضرة النبى حضرتك معاك بكالوريوس بس ويوجد هذا العلم الجميل؟؟؟ حضرتك لازم تخش موسوعة جينيس انا قلت حضرتك معاك 5 دكتوراه وبتحضر فى السادسة بس مش فاضى...يعنى كل دة حضرتك معلومات حضرتك اكتسبتها من الخبرة والقراءة وهكذا؟؟؟؟ اول ما حضرتك تنزل مصر لازم حضرتك تقوللى علشان اجى لحضرتك وارفع القبعة لحضرتك وانحنى تقديرا وتبجيلا لحضرتك ....لازم نعمل السيرة الذاتية بتاعت حضرتك علشان تكون امل مستمر لينا....حفظك الله يا جند من جنود الله
> 
> بس حضرتك لازم ترجع مصر ...مصر اولى بالناس اللى زى حضرتك حرام ناس تانية تاخد العلم دة


هو اللى ناقص بس ان المهندس محمود يقولك انا طالع من رابعة بمادتين ...هههههههههههه... ربنا يزيدك يا بشمهندس 
وووآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف ان التعليق خارج موضوع الأسئلة​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (21 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> اخي الكريم:
> اكرر شكري لما تشاركه معنا من معلومات قيمه
> ذكر الكود الامريكي aci318-08 لأخذ تأثير الانبعاج التالي: أحد الطرق التاليه
> The Code recognizes the following to account for slenderness effects
> ...


أرجو مراجعه المثال التالي للدكتور جوش ( حيث أدخل معاملات الرياح = الزلازل ) و أدخل القيم الموجوده في الaci318-08 * 1.43 ماعدا الاعمده أدخلها 0.7 فما رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ Binder1 - Download - 4shared


----------



## tarek elattar (21 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم وعفا وعافا استاذ محمود الصقار
ما معنى deformation comptibility
وما معنى precompression


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (21 أبريل 2013)

مين افضل للزلازل ال normalweight concrete or lightweight concrete وليش ?????????


----------



## deadheart333 (21 أبريل 2013)

ذكرت حضرتك من 3 سنين فى مشاركة للاجابه على سؤال ...السؤال كان من المهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور وهو كالاتى (ما هو الover strenght factor) وحضرتك جاوبت ان هذا ال

factor هو المعامل R ....هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟؟ وذكر احد الاخوة انه يوجد علاقة بين ال special sesmic load فى الايتابس والover strength factor ...هل 

هذا الكلام مظبوط ؟؟؟؟ وهل ممكن نبذة مختصرة عن الover strength factor؟؟؟؟ لان حاضرت ناقشت فقط فى الموضوع متى يتم اخذة ...لكن اريد ان اعرف التعريف الفيزيائى 

والهندسى له؟؟؟؟ ومتشكر جدا


----------



## deadheart333 (21 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مهندسنا العظيم - تحية صادقة لقلمك المبدع - بارك الله فيك وفي قلمك وجعله الله مسلطا للحق وبالحق - كل احترامي وتقديري لقلمكِ المتألق دوماً - انا من اكتر الناس سعادة و فخر بالمهندس/ محمود الصقار و علمه و رغبته فى ان ينفع الناس - مشكور على الجهد و بوركت يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله الخير - واخيرا نرجو استكمال حلقات فيديو ديناميكا الابراج اللى كنت بدأتها منذ فترة . جعلك الله عونا و نصيرا للاسلام و المسلمين و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك - مهندس/ احمد ربيع


----------



## الطامع في رضا الله (21 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم يا استاذ محمودسؤال عن ال سباندريللية تسليحها بيكون علي شكل حرف اكسولو تتكرم حضرتك وتقولنا فكرة الكباري الواصلة بين الابراج كيف يتم تصميمها


----------



## bob_smma (21 أبريل 2013)

bob_smma قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال وارجو ان اجد له رد
> ما الفرق بين طيف التجاوب الافقي المرن وطيف التجاوب التصميمي الافقي


بقرر سؤالي مره اخري
لاني دخلت منحني طيف التجاوب المرن واداني 
bad function data
ومش عارف ايه المشكله


----------



## deadheart333 (21 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ال csi عامل فديو تفصيلى عن هذا و هو بإختصار يقوم بعمل fibers section يعنى يقسم القطاع لمجموعة أجزاء على حسب كل material محتواها داخل ال section
> خرسانة ال cover وهى unconfined conc
> الحديد
> الخرسانة الداخلية confined
> ...



ليه حضرتك يا استاذنا لما اعمل المنشأ DUCTILE Frames اعمل nonlinear higes ...انا اول مرة اسمع النظرية من حضرتك؟؟؟ يعنى ليه ما اتعاملش عادى مع هذة الفريمات ...وكيف اعمل الnonlinear hinges فى الetabs؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (22 أبريل 2013)

ما هو الmass damper ؟؟؟ وما هو الviscous damper ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> كنت باسال سؤال خارج عن الموضوع (عذرا) فى التثميل الانشائى هل لازم ادخل معايا السملات فى المودل لانى باخد الاعمدة كانها (hinges) فلو انى دخلت السملات دة بيجيب ليا عزوم على الاعمدة وانا عايز اقلل العزوم علشان كدة اخدتها كانها (hinges) فهل هذا صحيح لانى باشوف الناس كلها تاخد الاعمدة دايما (FIXED) ولا تمثل السملات معاها



كل ما توصل للحقيقة فهذا أفضل مثل السملات 
أما كونك تدخل العلاقة مع الأساسات ففى الأبراح لازم fixed 
لأن المنشئ لم ينتهى بعد و كأن ال pile cap جزء من المنشئ و ليست من الأساسات

بالنسبة للمنشاءات الصغيرة على حسب نوع التربة يكون الأساس لو صخرية يجوز أنك تعمل fixed


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما الفارق بين
> * design such element under the lateral load displacement*
> وبين
> ...



Design under lateral load عادى كما تعلمت فى الكلية
Design under lateral displacement بعض العناصر الرأسىة الشاقولية نضعها لتتحمل حمل رأسى و لكن لا تتحمل حمل أفقى و لكن لا ننسى أن المنشئ حين يتعرض لقوى جانبية صحيح اللى هيشل القوى هى العناصر المخصصة لذلك و لكن العناصر غير المخصصةستتحرك مع المنشئ لو تحولت الjoint إلى hinge نتيجة أن هذه العناصر غير مصممة لتتحمل العزوم و لكن نصممها لتتحمل ال shear


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيرا استاذنا الكبير
> -----------------------
> اذا كان لدينا مبني به حوائط قص طولها كبير جدا .. اذن سيكون المسيطر هنا الشير .. ماذا عن قيمة r في هذه الحاله؟ هل ستكون 5 ام ستقل



لا أفهم السؤال لكن
لو المنشئ به حوائط فقط هذا يسمى wall bearing system و ال R له =4.5 بالنسبة لل shear عندما أصمم أى برج قبل أن أحله على ال ETABS بأعمل check على ال shear


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 أبريل 2013)

bob_smma قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال وارجو ان اجد له رد
> ما الفرق بين طيف التجاوب الافقي المرن وطيف التجاوب التصميمي الافقي



المرن قبل قسمته على ال r

و أيضا يطلق على طيف التجاوب الخام قبل تعديله ليوضع فى الكود


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 أبريل 2013)

المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم م محمود عندي سؤال بخصوص مركز الكتلة للمبني cm اليس هو مركز الوزن وبالتالي باعتبار البلاطة متجانسة المادة وكذلك ثابتة الشكل الهندسي لجميع الادوار يكون مركز الكتلة هو مركز المسقط الافقي للدور فكيف نعتبره هو مركز تاثير الزلازل مع ان حمل الزلزال يؤثر علي واجهة المبني كحمل مثلثي قاعدته اعلي المبني وبالتالي مركز الحمل علي بعد الثلث من اعلي مع ان الواجهة قد تكون مستطيلة مركزها في المنتصف ارجو الافادة لاني حاسس ان عندي لبس كبير في الموضوع ,,,,



أخى الحبيب مركز الكتلة نعم هو مركز الوزن 
كتلة الدور ليست بالضرورة مركز السقف فكتلة الدور تشمل السقف و الحوائط الخرسانية و هى ثقيلة لو مش متوزعة بإنتظام ستحرك المركز بل و حتى الحوائط العادية و لكن الكود عالج هذه النقطة 

حمل الزلزال فى الطريقة الإستاتيكية نعم مثلث و لكن مش على واجهة المنشئ هو مثلث موجود عند مركز الكتلة فى كل دور 


كونك تحول حمل المثلث إلى حمل وحيد مركز فى الثلث الأخير من فوق فهذا تقريب منك 

و هو ليس له علاقة بالواجهة 
و فى حالة إختلاف الكتل من دور لدور لن يصبح مثلث


----------



## deadheart333 (22 أبريل 2013)

يوجد حضرتك سؤال مستعجل ومحتاج اجابته ضرورى اوى لنى كنت بتناقش مع مهندس فيه..... منم المعرووف ان معاملات التشريخ اثناء الزلازل 
الاعمدة =0.7 والشيروول= 0.35 والبلاطة الاكمرية=0.25 ......طيب بالنسبة للبلاطة المصمتة solid slab معاملها ايه؟؟؟؟ والhollow 
block slab المعامل بتاعها ايه؟؟؟؟ واعتقد ان تشرخ الفلات سلاب اعلى من تشرخ باقى البلاطات ...ولذلك اعتقد ان المعامل للsolid slab 
لايكون ابدا = 0.25 ...هذا الرقم اعتقد انه للفلات سلاب فقط لان الفلات سلاب اضعف من باقى البلاطات لعدم وجود الكمر......تعليق حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟؟

والكود حضرتك قال::::: الكمرات مع اخذ مشاركة البلاطات = 0.35 ما معنى هذة العبارة؟؟؟؟؟؟

وليه بأخد حضرتك حوائط القص غير متشرخة لما بعمل الموديل؟؟؟ ....مش المفروض اخدها متشرخة زى الكود ما قال يعنى اضربها * 0.35؟؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (22 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لا أفهم السؤال لكن
> لو المنشئ به حوائط فقط هذا يسمى wall bearing system و ال R له =4.5 بالنسبة لل shear عندما أصمم أى برج قبل أن أحله على ال ETABS بأعمل check على ال shear


 
مبني به حوائط قص squat wall طويلة (ولست اقصد الارتفاع) ... ماذا عن قيمة R هل هي 5.5 ام ستكون اقل
انا اتكلم عن عدم تكون plastic hing لان الحوائط كبيرة جدا وبالتالي يجب عدم اخذ قيمة R في الاعتبار لان المسيطر هنا الشير


----------



## ayelamayem77 (22 أبريل 2013)

لكل المهتمين بتصميم الابراج أخر أصدارات شركه csi
الرابط:
ETABS 2013 Overview | Computers and Structures, Inc.


----------



## tarek elattar (22 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
هذه مشاركة لاخى واستاذى خالد الازهرى
يا اخوان نرجوا الا يكون طرح الاسئلة هنا بديلا عن المراجعة والاطلاع ...بعض الاسئلة هنا جوابها بالرجوع الى الكتب المبسطة في علم الزلازل والديناميك وطرحها محبط صراحة لانها تعكس عدم اهتمامنا بالموضوع بالقدر المطلوب ...
هي فرصة للتعلم على يد خبير مثل المهندس محمود الصقار حفظه الله.. لكن عدم رجوعنا للكتب والمراجع قبل طرح الاسئلة سيؤدي الى فقدان الموضوع لقيمته

بالتوفيق ولكنى اقول له اقتدوا باضعفكم


----------



## tarek elattar (22 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اعرف من حضرتك عند تصميم لبشة على الخوازيق ما قيمة k عند مكان الخازوق اريد المعادلة 
حضرتك اجبت قبل ذلك ولكنى لم افهم مع شديد الاعتذار على الاثقال ولكن زكاة العلم بذله للجاهل به


----------



## bob_smma (22 أبريل 2013)

هل بعد ادخال response spectrum الخاص الكود المصري الي برنامج الايتابس و بعد اكتمال الحل يعطي البرنامج قيم 
eighn value &periodic timt مع اجراء second order analyses
هذه القيم هل هي القيم الفعليه
وتكون مرحله التحليل الديناميكي انتهت؟ ونبدا بالتصميم 
ارجو التوضيح
وشكرا


----------



## haf_hamza (23 أبريل 2013)

أستاذ محمود بارك الله فيك، 

لدي water tank في Basement داخل البناية، فهل يجب ادخال حوائط الخزان في الموديل Etabs ؟


----------



## haf_hamza (23 أبريل 2013)

أستاذ محمود بارك الله فيك، 

1. لدي water tank في Basement داخل البناية، فهل يجب ادخال حوائط الخزان في الموديل Etabs ؟ 

2. لماذا لا يتم تمثيل كل البناية في برنامج إيتابس، كإظافة الRaft أو piles و tie beams، أليس هذا هو الأقرب للواقع فعلا ؟ لإني لا حضت ان الأغلب لا يفعل ذلك ؟ فما رأيك أستاذ محمود ؟


----------



## haf_hamza (23 أبريل 2013)

أستاذ محمود بارك الله فيك، 

1. لدي water tank في Basement داخل البناية، فهل يجب ادخال حوائط الخزان في الموديل Etabs ؟ 

2. لماذا لا يتم تمثيل كل البناية في برنامج إيتابس، كإظافة الRaft أو piles و tie beams، أليس هذا هو الأقرب للواقع فعلا ؟ لإني لا حضت ان الأغلب لا يفعل ذلك ؟ فما رأيك أستاذ محمود ؟


----------



## deadheart333 (23 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اعرف من حضرتك عند تصميم لبشة على الخوازيق ما قيمة k عند مكان الخازوق اريد المعادلة
> حضرتك اجبت قبل ذلك ولكنى لم افهم مع شديد الاعتذار على الاثقال ولكن زكاة العلم بذله للجاهل به



بص حضرتك الK بتاعت الخازوق طبقا لكتاب الدكتور العظيم مشهور غنيم = P/DELTA حيث ان الP هى working pile capacity والDelta هى allowable 

settlement ونقدر نقول بتساوى 1 مم لكل متر طولى من الخازوق يعنى لو الخازوق طوله 10 م يبقى الdelta = 10*1 mm يعنى تساوى 1سم .


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


>



و الله لقد شرحت هذا الموضوع مرات و أول مرة أعرف إسمه فشكرا لك

Stabilty coefficient 
لكن ما فائدته له فائدة على الأعمدة تنتقل للأساسات 
فائدته على الأعمدة أنه هو سبب العزم الذى يأتى على ال sway column و يؤدى إلى إضافة هذا العزم على العزم الموجود بالفعل 

و هذا العزم كنا نهمله و نعتبر العمود nonsway braced إذا قل هذا ال factor عن 5فى المئة حتى نسهل حساباتنا و لكن ماذا لو لم نهمله هذا أفضل و خصوصا مع البرامج الحديثة 
حتى إنى عندما أرسلت لل CSI قالوا لى لابد من إعتبار العمود SWAY ORDINARY حتى و إن لم يشارك فى الزلازل من أجل ذلك

الفائدة الأخرى هذا العزم ينتقل للأساسات فيجب أخذه فى الإعتبار 

المشكلة الأكواد مازالت تتعمل مع المهندسين كما لو كانت الأبراج مازال حلها يدويا


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بالنسبة للتأكد من soft story
> ما رايك بالطريقة الي بالصورة دون حساب stiffness



الصورة غير واضحة و لو صح ما أراه فهى خاطئة 
لأن ال delta مقلوب ال stiffness بشرط غير متحقق هنا و هى أن تكون القوة الوحدة فى كل دور منفصلا

من فضلك أرفق هذه ال presentation لأرى من كتبها


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

وسيمبوست قال:


> عفوا.....
> أليس هو نفس المبدأ أو الفكرة في حالة زياده قيم shear rft في shear walls أننا نقوم بتقليل قيمة modifier f12
> وبالتالي يتم التوزيع على الحوائط الأخرى ؟؟؟



الموضوع مختلف تماما فعندما تغير modifier لل wall و ليس ال shear فقط لنفس الحائط فأنت تقر أنها هتنكسر أثناء الزلازال و ترضى بذلك المنشئ يتصرف كما نريد لكونها وصلت لأخرها يعنى هى أصلا هتنهار حتى و إن لم تطبق ال modifier 
و بما أنها أنهارت أنا أحاكى إنهيار سيحدث 
و بالتالى عليك أن تصغر كل ال modifiers ليس ال shear فقط 

و مع ذلك أنا أقبل هذه الطريقة مع كثير من التجغظات و ليس فى كل الأماكن فلا أقبلها فى transfer spanderal
بل و أحيانا لاأقبلها بالكلية 


أما فى حالتك فأنت تضعف حوائط لن تنهار بأى حال قبل الأعمدة 

أخوانا لا تتجرؤوا على ال modifiers


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> السلام عليكم:::هل يمكننا زيادة ال stiffness modifier لتحميل الاعمدة 25% ؟؟؟ يعنى مثلا لو
> الbase shear = 100 t والاعمدة شايلة t 12.5 بدل ماحضرتك زى ما قولت اخلى الbase shear = 200 علشان اخلى الاعمدة تشيل 25t وبكدة تبقى تحملت ربع قوى القص القاعدية ...نزود جساءة الاعمدة علشان تسحب حمل اكبر يصل الى 25% من قوى القص القاعدية بدلا من ضرب قوى القص القاعدية *2 ...راى حضرتك يا استاذنا الحبيب



المشاركة السابقة 

و عذرا إذا لم أجيب أمس حيث أننى لم أستطع الدخول على الموقع هنا فى الإمارات و ليست هذه هى المرة الأولى


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> سؤال ذكره اكثر من اخ فى المنتدى ...
> السؤال كالاتى:::: بعد ما احل موديل الETABS ذكر اكثر من اخ الكلام الاتى ::: ثم التأكد منglobal force balance error بحيث تكون قيمة fz اقل من رقم *6-^10
> 
> والسؤال هنا ::::لماذا بالاخص fz ...ليه مش fx و fy و Mx و My و Mz ؟؟؟؟
> ...



و الله حقيقة أنا راسلت ال CSI فى الموضوع ده لأن كل واحد بيقول كلام غير التانى و منهم من تكلم إلى 10^-1
و ردوا على قاللوى لاداعى للمراجعة هذه القيمة أصلا فقط تأكد أنه لا يوجد warning


----------



## deadheart333 (24 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الموضوع مختلف تماما فعندما تغير modifier لل wall و ليس ال shear فقط لنفس الحائط فأنت تقر أنها هتنكسر أثناء الزلازال و ترضى بذلك المنشئ يتصرف كما نريد لكونها وصلت لأخرها يعنى هى أصلا هتنهار حتى و إن لم تطبق ال modifier
> و بما أنها أنهارت أنا أحاكى إنهيار سيحدث
> و بالتالى عليك أن تصغر كل ال modifiers ليس ال shear فقط
> 
> ...



بالنسبة حضرتك للشير وول ...انا بغير ال modifier فقط للbending ولا اقوم بتغييرها للshear ...لانى عارف ان الshear هو تفاضل المومونت هو الشير...ولذلك لو غيرت 

للbending فقط كدة كدة الshear هايتغير....راى حضرتك ايه؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (24 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> المشاركة السابقة
> 
> و عذرا إذا لم أجيب أمس حيث أننى لم أستطع الدخول على الموقع هنا فى الإمارات و ليست هذه هى المرة الأولى



لا دى حضرتك غير المشاركة السابقة...انا بتكلم لو اشتغلت dual system ...هل يجوز تكبير الinertia للاعمدة علشان تسحب اكتر من 25% من الshear force؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (24 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> و الله حقيقة أنا راسلت ال CSI فى الموضوع ده لأن كل واحد بيقول كلام غير التانى و منهم من تكلم إلى 10^-1
> و ردوا على قاللوى لاداعى للمراجعة هذه القيمة أصلا فقط تأكد أنه لا يوجد warning




لماذا بالاخص fz ...ليه مش fx و fy و Mx و My و Mz ؟؟؟؟ بغض النظر عن القيمة ..هو انا بتكلم كفكرة ليه fz فقط؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هل حضرتك ال building frame system هو الاطارات الفراغية البسيطة اللى هيا النوع التانى فى الصورة؟؟وهل الdual system هو النظام المركب من الاطارات المقاومة للعزوم وحوائط القص اللى هيا النوع الرابع فى الصورة؟؟؟الصورة من الكود المصرى



أنا كل كلامى ينصب على الأكواد الأمريكية 
لأن لازم عندما تطبق كود لابد أن تطبقه من الجلدة للجلدة

أما ماأراه فى هذا الجدول يتفق مع جزء من جدول ال ubc 
و ما تقوله من مسميات يتفق مع الجدول 
فعلا من التعريفات يتضح صحة ذلك


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يعنى حضرتك الductility بتاعت المبنى بتزيد مع تكوين المفصلات اللدنة؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> :::::وهل حضرتك يمكن الغاء حوائط القص فى الادوار العليا واستبدالها بأعمدة او moment resisting frames؟؟؟؟؟



أولا من قال أن ال walls ليس بها ductilty 
بل أنها بدون تفاصيل زيادة بها ductilty أكثر من ال frames 

ما قصدك فى الأدوار العلوية لماذا الأدوار العليا


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

أفكر فى عمل كتاب عن تصميم الأبراج و سأستعين بمجموعة مهندسين معى هنا للإعداد فما رأيكم 
اللغة عربية مختلطة بالمصطلحات الإنجليزية
فما رأيكم؟


----------



## ayelamayem77 (24 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أفكر فى عمل كتاب عن تصميم الأبراج و سأستعين بمجموعة مهندسين معى هنا للإعداد فما رأيكم
> اللغة عربية مختلطة بالمصطلحات الإنجليزية
> فما رأيكم؟


فكره أكثر من رائعة يا هندسه و يفضل بعد الانتهاء من هذا الموضوع حتي تعلم ما يدور في عقول كثير من المهندسين


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> معني ذلك اذا اريد ان احسب stiffness للأدوار
> k=q/(story drift from etabs*story hight)



هذا رأى كمخرج من نقصه فى البرنامج و هذا ليس دقيق مئة بالمئة و أتمنى أن يكونوا عالجوا ذلك فى etabs 2013


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> جميل ما قلت استاذنا
> ارجو وضع قيم R
> حيث ان
> OSHW =5.5
> ...



لا أفهم السؤال


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> انا لا اتكلم عن قيم الdrift ولكن اتكلم عن القيمة التى اقارن بها الdisplacement لاخر دور فى المنشأ فى حالة لو المنشأ تصرف طبقا للplasticity ...حضرتك قولتلى ماتنفعش
> 
> H/450 لان المبنى مش ELASTIC ...طيب ممكن القيمة دى تكون اكبر شويه فى حالة الNONLINEAR؟؟؟؟



كليهما نفس القيمة 

المنشاءات الخرسانية عندما تكون nonlinear تكون inelastic


----------



## deadheart333 (24 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أفكر فى عمل كتاب عن تصميم الأبراج و سأستعين بمجموعة مهندسين معى هنا للإعداد فما رأيكم
> اللغة عربية مختلطة بالمصطلحات الإنجليزية
> فما رأيكم؟


مذهلة يا استاذنا


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا استاذى العزيز...هو اصلا مش انهيار المبنى تحت تاثير الزلازل مش بيكون نتيجة ان المنشأ هايتقلب overturning او بمعنى اخر يتقطم نتيجة الزلزال...ولا فيه انواع اخرى من الانهيارات نتيجة الزلزال؟؟؟؟



إنهيار النشئ بال overturning ده أقل الإنهيارات إحتمالا من وجهة نظرى 

يتقطم غير يدور

هو ممكن تنكسر العناصر المقاومة للزلازل تنهار و لو جزئيا 

يعنى مثلا إنهيار ال shear wall فى الدور العشرين يمكن أن يسبب إنهيار المنشئ


----------



## deadheart333 (24 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أولا من قال أن ال walls ليس بها ductilty
> بل أنها بدون تفاصيل زيادة بها ductilty أكثر من ال frames
> 
> ما قصدك فى الأدوار العلوية لماذا الأدوار العليا



انا قلت الادوار العليا...من اجل التوفير...وتقليل كتلة المنشأ

ثانيا::::هل حضرتك ductility للمنشأ تزيد مع تكوين المفصلات اللدنة؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> تقصد حضرتك ان الWEAK STORY هو اللى ليه stiffness (خاص بالعناصر الراسية كالاعمدة وحوائط القص ) اقل بين الادوار ...اما الsoft story هو اللى ليه كتلة اقل بين الادوار اللى كتلتها كبيرة (خاص بكتلة السقف وكتلة حوائط الطوب الاحمر مثلا) ؟؟؟
> 
> ::::طيب انا اعرف منين حضرتك ان الدور دة يبقى weak story او soft story ؟؟؟ ايه المعايير اللى تقوللى كدة ؟؟؟
> 
> :::بالنسبة حضرتك للمشكلة الاخيرة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها اللى هيا ductility demand دى بتحصل للweak story ولا الsoft story ؟؟؟



نعم 
يحددها الكود

لكليهما


----------



## محمود الصقار (24 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك هاتخلينى اعيط ....يعنى بسم الله ماشاء الله اللهم ما صلى على حضرة النبى حضرتك معاك بكالوريوس بس ويوجد هذا العلم الجميل؟؟؟ حضرتك لازم تخش موسوعة جينيس انا قلت حضرتك معاك 5 دكتوراه وبتحضر فى السادسة بس مش فاضى...يعنى كل دة حضرتك معلومات حضرتك اكتسبتها من الخبرة والقراءة وهكذا؟؟؟؟ اول ما حضرتك تنزل مصر لازم حضرتك تقوللى علشان اجى لحضرتك وارفع القبعة لحضرتك وانحنى تقديرا وتبجيلا لحضرتك ....لازم نعمل السيرة الذاتية بتاعت حضرتك علشان تكون امل مستمر لينا....حفظك الله يا جند من جنود الله
> 
> بس حضرتك لازم ترجع مصر ...مصر اولى بالناس اللى زى حضرتك حرام ناس تانية تاخد العلم دة



ربنا يخليك أنا بس أحصل على ماجستير واحد كما أوضحت مع أحدث وسائل الإتصال مازلت فى حاجة لنسبة حضور و قد سألت أحد الأساتذهو سأل لى فى أكثر من جامعة 

و للأسف هنا الماجستير غالى جدا أخر رقم جالى ما يعدل 250 ألف جنيه مصرى من الجامعة الأمريكية فى الشارقة 

150 ألف درهم تقريبا 
و أنا و الله ما أردت الماجستير إلا من أجل أن أفيد المهندسين بشكل أفضل


----------



## deadheart333 (24 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ربنا يخليك أنا بس أحصل على ماجستير واحد كما أوضحت مع أحدث وسائل الإتصال مازلت فى حاجة لنسبة حضور و قد سألت أحد الأساتذهو سأل لى فى أكثر من جامعة
> 
> و للأسف هنا الماجستير غالى جدا أخر رقم جالى ما يعدل 250 ألف جنيه مصرى من الجامعة الأمريكية فى الشارقة
> 
> ...


طيب يعنى حضرتك مش ممكن تخش الامتحانات على طول وكدة بالظبط انا لو هاخد كورس انجليزى بمتحن الاول علشان اعرف انا level كام واكمل منه ...وانا واثق ان حضرتك هاتخد ماجيستير مع مرتبة الشرف


----------



## tarek elattar (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم وعفا وعافا استاذ محمود الصقار
ما معنى deformation comptibility
وما معنى precompression 
وما معنى stability coficient
وما معنى sway column 
وما معنى nonsway braced 
وما معنى SWAY ORDINARY 
هذا ما ذكرته حضرتك فى المداخلات السابقة
واريد معادلة k التى اضعها فى الساب بدلا من الخوازيق مع خالص تحياتى وشكرى لحضرتك وللاخ dead hart وكل المشاركين


----------



## deadheart333 (24 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم وعفا وعافا استاذ محمود الصقار
> ما معنى deformation comptibility
> وما معنى precompression
> ...



بالنسبة للk ...هانقول ان الخازوق يقدر يشيل 60 طن ..وطوله مثلا 10 م .... واحنا قولنا الdelta هاتبفى 1مم لكل 1م ...يعنى ال10م يدونى 1سم ....

يبقى الk=60/.01=6000 هو دة الstiffness بتاع الخازوق


----------



## وسيمبوست (24 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الموضوع مختلف تماما فعندما تغير modifier لل wall و ليس ال shear فقط لنفس الحائط فأنت تقر أنها هتنكسر أثناء الزلازال و ترضى بذلك المنشئ يتصرف كما نريد لكونها وصلت لأخرها يعنى هى أصلا هتنهار حتى و إن لم تطبق ال modifier
> و بما أنها أنهارت أنا أحاكى إنهيار سيحدث
> و بالتالى عليك أن تصغر كل ال modifiers ليس ال shear فقط
> 
> ...



اذا لم نتجرأ على modifiers - ما الحل في حالة ما اذا كان لدي مبنى به حوائط قص فقط وليس به أعمده وظهرت لي قيمة تسليح للقص عالية جدا ببعض الحوائط - هل احاكي الانهيار وأقلل modifier shear لها وبالتالي سيتم التوزيع على الحوائط الأخرى أم ماالحل من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟


----------



## zoma82 (24 أبريل 2013)

كنت باسال فى كود الاحمال المصرى 2012 ص153-154 بيتكلم عن حدود الازاحة النسبية للدور فى حالة الزلازل وكان عامل تصنيف ولكن مش عارف اية معنى المصطلحات دى زى (المنشات التى بها عناصر غير انشائية ذات ممطولية -المنشاات التى بها عناصر غير انشائية مثبتةبطريقة تمنع التداخل مع الحركة الانشائية للمبنى )مهم جدا معرفة المصطلحات دى لانها بتفرق فى الحدودالمسموح بها للازاحة برجاء الاجابة وشكرا مقدما .


----------



## plz.help (25 أبريل 2013)

ما الفرق بين
displacement‐based and performance‐based seismic design philosophies.


----------



## محمود الصقار (26 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> تقصد حضرتك ان الWEAK STORY هو اللى ليه stiffness (خاص بالعناصر الراسية كالاعمدة وحوائط القص ) اقل بين الادوار ...اما الsoft story هو اللى ليه كتلة اقل بين الادوار اللى كتلتها كبيرة (خاص بكتلة السقف وكتلة حوائط الطوب الاحمر مثلا) ؟؟؟
> 
> ::::طيب انا اعرف منين حضرتك ان الدور دة يبقى weak story او soft story ؟؟؟ ايه المعايير اللى تقوللى كدة ؟؟؟
> 
> :::بالنسبة حضرتك للمشكلة الاخيرة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها اللى هيا ductility demand دى بتحصل للweak story ولا الsoft story ؟؟؟



من الصواب أن أصحح خطئى 

ال soft story هو ال story الذى له stiffness أقل مما فوقه أقل من 70% أو أقل من 80%متوسط ثلاثة أدوار 

و موضوع ال mass و إختلافها فهو من نفس درجة الخطورة يفهم كلامى من درس nonlinear inelastic MDOF وو جودهم كارثة 


أما ال weak story فهو يرتبط بال strength الجانبية للدور مرة أخرى لا تقل عن 80% مما بعدها


----------



## محمود الصقار (26 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ما المقصود حضرتك بالاطارات ذات الممطولية المتوسطة...والاطارات ذات الممطولية الكبيرة ؟؟؟؟؟ دورت عليها فى الكود وانت عارف حضرتك الكود بتاعتنا عايز شمبليون علشان يفك الطلاسم بتاعته



الإطاران ذات الممطولية المتوسطة هى ال imrf
و الإطارات ذات الممطولية الكبيرة هو ال smrf 
لو عايز التفصيل فى الكود الأمريكى ch 21 aci318


----------



## محمود الصقار (26 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر جدا المهندس احمد طه على رده على سؤالى واعتذر اليه عن تاخير الشكر وهذا نص اجابته
> 
> 
> ...



أنصحك بسماع محاضرة لى بعنوان 
مقدمة فى تصميم الأبراج


----------



## محمود الصقار (26 أبريل 2013)

Mohamed M El-Abd قال:


> مبني مكون من 12 دور
> مساحتة الاجمالية 20*30
> نظام تحمل احمال الرياح والزلاززل عبارة عن كور واحد فقط ف منتصف البناية ابعاده 5.25 * 4.5
> p=1000 ton
> ...



أخى الحبيب 
صمم الكور على هذه الفوى شوفه هينفع أم لا 
و أعمل check على البرج ككل كسلوك أثناءالزلازل و الرياح


----------



## محمود الصقار (26 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> بص حضرتك يا بشمهندس طارق....احنا مش عندنا حاجة اسمها elasticity يعنى مثلا هات استك وشدة من الناحيتين مش الاستك دة هايرجع تانى زى ما كان ...لو شديته بقوة معينه ورجع تانى زى ما كان يبقى كدة فى مرحلة الelasticiyt ....اما لو زودت القوة شوية هاتلاقى الاستك مارجعش تانى زى ماكان وحصل فيه تشوه ...المرحلة دى اسمها الplasticity اما لو شديت الاستك بالجامد اوى هاتلاقيه اتقطع مش كده ..المرحلة اللى هاتقطع عنها الاستك اسمها الultimate ..بالظبط دة اللى بيحصل فى الخرسانة (material)...بيحصل فيها نفس اللى بيحصل فى الاستك بمر بالمراحل دى كلها ....ليه بقى الترم الاخير فى المعادلة هو السبب فى الموضوع دة ؟؟؟..لان الترم الاخير هو اللى فيه الstiffness ..طيب والstiffness دى عبارة عن ايه ... k=EI/L ..حيث ان الK هو الSTIFFNESS والE دة معامل المرونة اللى هو MODULUS OF Elasticity ..ومن هنا ممكن تتحول المرونة للدونة اللى هيا الplasticity ...اى حاجة تانية انا تحت الامر



فى المجمل الإجابة جيدة
مع بعض الملاحظات 
1 إحنا مش عندنا حاجة إسمها elasticity لأ عندنا
2 مرحلة ال ultimate ليست هى مرحلة القطع ال rupture 
3 ال stiffness ليست بالضرورة EI/L 
أحيانا EA/L , 12EI/L3. 3EI/L3, 4EI/L
كل هذا فى مرحلة ال ELSTICITY كل هذه القوانين تختفى فى مرحلة ال PLASTICTY بل أننا فى حالة E P P نعتبر ال STIFFNESS بصفر صراحة


----------



## محمود الصقار (26 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي الكريم :
> المشكله التي أحاول ان أجد لها حل منذ فتره كبيره و قد ناقشت أساتذه افاضل حولها علي هذا المنتدي التالي:
> 
> كما تعلم أن اانظام الbuilding frame system
> ...



مرة أخى أقدر مشاركاتك و هى تعبر عن شخص مطلع 

عندى بعض الملاحظات البسيطة 
لعلك تريد أن تلغى ال slab لأنها تؤثر على C O R و هذا صحيح و الأهم من ذلك ألا تقاوم زلازل أصلا 


أما مازلت أرى أن تحويل ال SLAB إلى MEMBRANE هو الأدق للوصول لما نرغب لأن الMEMBRANE لا يتحمل MOMENT من الأصل و هذا ما يهمنا 
لا أعرف لماذا ال PLATE الذى صغرت ال MODIFIER يأخذ وقت أقل فى الحل فال MEMBRANE عند كل NODE يوجد 3DOF كلهم TRANSILATION 
أما ال PLATE فالثلاثة MOMENT بالأضافة إلى ال REACTION الأفقى الذى ينقل به القوى من C O M لباقى الحوائط

أيضا لا أفهم كيف يكون المنشئ STABLE الحوائط FIXEDتحت ثم يكون UNSTABLE فى ال P DELTA فلن تكون بها مشكلة فى ال P DELTA إلا إذا كان المنشئ UNSTABLE أو ضعيف جدا لدرجة أنه مع أول DISPLACEMENT ناتجة من P DELTA تنعدم مصفوفة ال STIFFNESS بل و تصبح سالبة 

لابد أن مشكلتك فى الحوائط أو ال SLAB كونت أكثر من HINGE على إستقامة واحدة 

أنا أناقش هذا الموضوع مع بعض من أثق بهم الأن 
وإن شاء الله عندما أعود للبلدية سأراسل ال CSI و إن كنت أتوقع أن تقول لى حولها ل MEMBRANE 

لولا أننى من الصعب أن أراجع MODEL الأن لقلت لك أرسل لى ملف البرج 
على أى حال ارسله و لكن سأراه إن شاء الله بعد شفائى


----------



## محمود الصقار (26 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا استاذنا ....ممكن حضرتك تقولى نبذة مختصرة عن الspecial sesmic load اللى فى الetabs؟؟؟؟؟ لانى دورت فى مشاركات الموضوع كله مالاقيتش خالص حاجة تشرحها كل اللى كان مكتوب عنها هو اخذها فى الاعتبار فى حالة الtransfer slab؟؟؟ معلش يعنى وانا متشكر اوى
> 
> :::::ما هى الstrain energy اللى حضرتك قولت انها بتتمثل فى الترم التالت اللى هو الelastic force فى معادلة الحركة؟؟؟؟؟؟



أنصحك بمراجعتها فى ال ubc و هى بسيطة جدا 

الترم الثالث هو ال elastic force كما ذكرت و كما تسميها الكتب و لكنى لا أحب هذه التسمية لأنها تصبح تسمية فى غير محلها إذا كان المنشئ inelastic

لعلى ذكرت فى أحد المشاركات أن كل تيرم يعبر عن قوى معينة و لأن كل قوة مادامت تؤدى إلى حركة أذن فهى طاقة 

فقوة ال inertia تتحول إلى طاقة حركة 
و قوة ال damping تتحول إلى طاقة damping 
و قوة ال elastic تتحول إلى strain energy 1/2Kd2

و هناك طاقة متبددة تأتى من Hystresis loops


----------



## محمود الصقار (26 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> اخي الكريم:
> اكرر شكري لما تشاركه معنا من معلومات قيمه
> ذكر الكود الامريكي aci318-08 لأخذ تأثير الانبعاج التالي: أحد الطرق التاليه
> The Code recognizes the following to account for slenderness effects
> ...



مرة أخرى دعنى أكرر إعجابى بمشاركاتك

و ما تقوله أنت صحيح و دعنى أوضح أشياء 
1 أن طريقة حساب ال selenderness فى الكود يعطيك 4 طرق فى حالة عدم إهمالها
الأولى عمل nonlinear inelastic with 2nd order analysis
الثانية عمل linear elastic +p delta مع cracked regions 
الثالثة عمل linear elastic +p delta مع modifiers
الرابعة عمل linear elstic ثم إستعمال ال maginfiers 


و لعل يقنى أن حمل الرياح يتعامل مع منشئ linear elastic بعكس الزلازل حتى فى حالة ال تصميمك على ال ultimate فأنت تعرف أن كليهما ultimate و لكن لا تنسى أن الزلازل نتعامل معه بفلسفة ليست فقط ال ultimate و لكن ال hystresis أيضا لطبيعته الديناميكة ذات ال amplitude الكبير الذى يبدد الطاقة عكس الرياح الذى و إن كام به ال hystresis فهى غالبا لا تبدأ مع ال ultimate و إن بدأت معه فهى hystersis فى الربع الأول فقط بمعنى أن البرج سيترنح و لكن ليس حول وضعه الأصلى 



الشئ الأخر أن sk goshممن يضع الكود و قد حضرت له محاضرات و شرح ما ذكرته أنت 


و أنا أيضا أناقش الأمر مع من أثق به الأن 
و إلى ذلك الوقت أقترح عمل 3 models 
واحد للزلازل 
مع تحرير الأعمدة و عمل membrane 
الثانى لتصميم الأعمدة و هذا بدون تحرير ومع shell و ب ultimate modifiers للتصميم 
و أخر نفس ما سبق و لكن ب servicemodifiers للdisplacement 

و أيضا إن شاء الله سأراسل ال CSI بعد شفائى


----------



## beshoy111 (26 أبريل 2013)

سوال عند بداية الدخول فى التصميم 
1-يتم فرض ابعاد الاعمدة باى بعد على موديل السيف ام يتم التصميم الاعمدة اولا بطرقة ال area method ثم يتم ادخال الاعمدة بقطاعتها على السيف ؟ وكذلك النظام المقاوم للزلازل هل يتم ادخالة فى بداية التصميم فى موديل السيف ام نضع الاعمدة فقط ويتم عمل النظام المقاوم للزلازل عند الدخول على الايتابس واذا تم فرض النظام اولا كيف يمكن حساب ال cm بطريقة تقريبية لكى اضمن تطابق ال c.r للحوائط والكور وال c.m ملحوظة فى دكتور فى الكلية قالى فى البداية شيل الفراغات من الدور اللى هتصممة وهات السنتر للمساحة بتاعة الدور وكدة يبقى انت جبت ال cm بطريقة تقريبية هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ واذا كان غير صحيح مالمفروض عملة ؟
2- عند عمل check punch على الاعمدة فى بعض الاعمدة اذا تم عمل لها release اى انة لايتم نقل عزوم من البلاطة على الاعمدة فانة بعض الاعمدة يقل عليها قيمة ال punch ratio من البرنامج وبعض الاعمدة يزيد عليها قيمة ال punch ratio ? 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## deadheart333 (26 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> من الصواب أن أصحح خطئى
> 
> ال soft story هو ال story الذى له stiffness أقل مما فوقه أقل من 70% أو أقل من 80%متوسط ثلاثة أدوار
> 
> ...



لم افهم أقل مما فوقه أقل من 70% أو أقل من 80%متوسط ثلاثة أدوار؟؟؟

وما هى الstrenght الجانبية؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (26 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> فى المجمل الإجابة جيدة
> مع بعض الملاحظات
> 1 إحنا مش عندنا حاجة إسمها elasticity لأ عندنا
> 2 مرحلة ال ultimate ليست هى مرحلة القطع ال rupture
> ...



ليه حضرتك مرحلة ال ultimate ليست هى مرحلة القطع ال rupture???? بالظبط زى ما اقل ان fu للحديد = 5200 kg/cm2 ودى اللى هايتقطع عندها الحديد؟؟؟

وما هى حالة E P P التى عندها الstiffness =0؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (26 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> و الله لقد شرحت هذا الموضوع مرات و أول مرة أعرف إسمه فشكرا لك
> 
> Stabilty coefficient
> لكن ما فائدته له فائدة على الأعمدة تنتقل للأساسات
> ...



المطلوب طريقة حسابة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## usama_usama2003 (26 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الصورة غير واضحة و لو صح ما أراه فهى خاطئة
> لأن ال delta مقلوب ال stiffness بشرط غير متحقق هنا و هى أن تكون القوة الوحدة فى كل دور منفصلا
> 
> من فضلك أرفق هذه ال presentation لأرى من كتبها



عذرا بعد المشكلة التي حدثت في المنتدي وبالاخص في حسابي
فلن استطيع ارفاق روابط الا بعد 15 مشاركة
الله المستعان


----------



## deadheart333 (26 أبريل 2013)

اثناء عمل ال3d model علشان احمال الزلازل......ليه اعتبر اصلا ان قطاعات العناصر الخرسانية بها شروخ لماذا لا اخذ كامل القطاع ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا حوائط القص عندما ناخذها وهى غير 

مشرخة ناخذها Ie=0.7Ig ...... طالما هى مش مشرخة مش المفروض ناخدها كامله uncracked يعنى المفروض Ie=Ig


----------



## ayelamayem77 (27 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> مرة أخى أقدر مشاركاتك و هى تعبر عن شخص مطلع
> 
> عندى بعض الملاحظات البسيطة
> لعلك تريد أن تلغى ال slab لأنها تؤثر على C O R و هذا صحيح و الأهم من ذلك ألا تقاوم زلازل أصلا
> ...


  أشكرك مهندس/محمود و اليك رابط البرج BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM - Download - 4shared أرجو و أتمني لك الشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله ملاحظه حول الmembrane (في حاله تحويل البلاطه من shell الي membrane عندما تكون البلاطه flat slab ماذا عند أنتقال العزوم من البلاطه الي الاعمده في هذه الحاله حيث أن الmembrane لا تتحمل عزوم كما تعلم فهل ستنقل العزوم بشكل صحيح (distribution of unbalanced moment in ACI-318-08-11.11.7.1 , ACI-13.5.3.2)


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 أبريل 2013)

ابودال قال:


> السلام عليكم اساتذتنا الافاضل جزاكم الله خير .... لو سمحتم عندي سؤال لم اكو فرق بين الحل اليدوي و نتائج الساب وهل هونتيجة ان الحل يدوي تمثل النمذجة بعدين والبرامج ثلاثة ابعاد وماهي التمثيل المنطقي لتقريب النتائج وجزاكم الله خيرا لما تبذلونه من مجهود ومن الله التوفيق.



الحل اليدوى تقريبى إلى حد كبير لم يعد صالحا اليوم 
لكونه
1-- ثنائى الأبعاد
2--توزيع القوى الجانبية غير دقيق
3--هو حل تقريبى يفترض hinge فى منتصف كل عنصر
و غيره الكثير 

لايوجد أحد الأن يستخدم الحل اليدوى


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 أبريل 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> اذا ممكن توضيح لمدخلات response spectrum
> في الصورة المرفقة
> شكرا



Modal combination
هى طريقة دمج المودات و جمعهم للحصول على ال response النهائى

Direction combination
عندما يكون هناك response spectrum فى إتجاه x و أخر فى إتجاه y و أخر فى إتجاه z نسميه u1,u2,u3 
طريقة جمعهم هو ده ال dir comb

Scale factor 
لأن قوة الزلزال فى الكود مقسومة على g لازم عند إستخدامها تضرب فى g
و ﻷن قوة الزلازل فى الكود غير مضروبة فى I لازم نضرب فى I
و لأن قوة الزلازل بنقسمها على R لازم نقسمها على R 
أذن نضرب فى Ig/R

Eccentricty
نضع قوة الزلزال بعد مسافة من مركز الكتلة تدخل بها قيمة ثابتة للبرج كله

Override

لو عايز تدخل ال ecc دور دور و لكن تدخل قيم ال eccكقيمة مطلقة مش نسبية


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 أبريل 2013)

max moment قال:


> هو اللى ناقص بس ان المهندس محمود يقولك انا طالع من رابعة بمادتين ...هههههههههههه... ربنا يزيدك يا بشمهندس
> وووآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف ان التعليق خارج موضوع الأسئلة​



لأ طالع من رابعة ب 83.6 % و مشروع التخرج advanced structure with computer إمتياز فوق ال 190 من 200 
برج فوق 20 دور الدور الأول صالة أفراح بدون أعمدة 
+مسرح 40×40 متر بدون أعمدة
+ برنامج بالفيجوال بيسك لتصميم كافة القطاعات تحت كل الظروف
ناقشه معى الدكتور عادل يحى عقل -من جامعة القاهرة-
جامعة الزقازيق 
بس مش ده التقدير العام


جامعة الزقازيق 2002


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أرجو مراجعه المثال التالي للدكتور جوش ( حيث أدخل معاملات الرياح = الزلازل ) و أدخل القيم الموجوده في الaci318-08 * 1.43 ماعدا الاعمده أدخلها 0.7 فما رأيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ Binder1 - Download - 4shared



للأسف لم أستطيع الوصول للمرفق 
لكن أنا حضرت المحاضرة دى 
و قراءت كتبه 
و لكن كما ذكرت فى مشاركة سابقة حيثيات ما أذهب إليه 
و تكلمت عن عمل 3models


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم وعفا وعافا استاذ محمود الصقار
> ما معنى deformation comptibility
> وما معنى precompression



Deformation compitabilty 
تكلمت عنها فى مشاركات سابقة بشئ من التفصيل

Precompression
كما نعلم أن ال tendon يؤثر على الخرسانة بقوة eccentric هذه القوى يمكن تحويلها إلى قوة ضغط و عزم 
قوة الضغط دى بتعمل compression stress
هى دى ال P/A أو ال Precompression


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 أبريل 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> مين افضل للزلازل ال normalweight concrete or lightweight concrete وليش ?????????



من ناحية إيه؟
تقصد إيه؟


----------



## deadheart333 (27 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لأ طالع من رابعة ب 83.6 % و مشروع التخرج advanced structure with computer إمتياز فوق ال 190 من 200
> برج فوق 20 دور الدور الأول صالة أفراح بدون أعمدة
> +مسرح 40×40 متر بدون أعمدة
> + برنامج بالفيجوال بيسك لتصميم كافة القطاعات تحت كل الظروف
> ...



احنا رفعنا لحضرتك القبعة....احنا نروح احسن


----------



## deadheart333 (27 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الحل اليدوى تقريبى إلى حد كبير لم يعد صالحا اليوم
> لكونه
> 1-- ثنائى الأبعاد
> 2--توزيع القوى الجانبية غير دقيق
> ...



يعنى ايه حضرتك يفترض hinge فى منتصف كل عنصر


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ذكرت حضرتك من 3 سنين فى مشاركة للاجابه على سؤال ...السؤال كان من المهندس ايهاب سعيد سرور وهو كالاتى (ما هو الover strenght factor) وحضرتك جاوبت ان هذا ال
> 
> factor هو المعامل R ....هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟؟ وذكر احد الاخوة انه يوجد علاقة بين ال special sesmic load فى الايتابس والover strength factor ...هل
> 
> ...



R هو ال response modifiction factor
Omega هو ال overstrength factor

ال omega لها علاقة بالspecial


----------



## deadheart333 (27 أبريل 2013)

حدثنى احد الاصدقاء يعمل فى المكتب مع المهندس حسين رضا حفظه الله.....وقال لى انه يوجد حاجة اسمها ال Special load combination ؟؟؟؟؟ اريد ان اعرف ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟

سؤال اخر....استاذنا الحبيب ...عند حساب الstraining action على كمرة علشان نصممها....مش المفروض انه انا اشوف الكمرة دة هاتشرخ ولا لا؟؟؟بمعنى انى اشوف 

Mapp<Mcr او العكس؟؟؟؟؟ و Mapp المومنت المتولد على قطاع غير مشرخ..... ولو طلع ان القطاع هايشرخ مش المفروض انى اعمل اعادة حسابات باستخدام ال Ie بدلا من 
Ig ...وتبقى مصفوفة المومنت تبقى دالة فى E Ie/L بدلا من E Ig/L

واحسب مومنت جديد بناءا على بناءا على القطاع المشرخ وهو دة اللى اصمم عليه زى ما بعمل فى العناصر الخرسانية فى موديل الزلازل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته مهندسنا العظيم - تحية صادقة لقلمك المبدع - بارك الله فيك وفي قلمك وجعله الله مسلطا للحق وبالحق - كل احترامي وتقديري لقلمكِ المتألق دوماً - انا من اكتر الناس سعادة و فخر بالمهندس/ محمود الصقار و علمه و رغبته فى ان ينفع الناس - مشكور على الجهد و بوركت يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله الخير - واخيرا نرجو استكمال حلقات فيديو ديناميكا الابراج اللى كنت بدأتها منذ فترة . جعلك الله عونا و نصيرا للاسلام و المسلمين و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك - مهندس/ احمد ربيع



ربنا يفرحك 
إن شاء الله


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 أبريل 2013)

الطامع في رضا الله قال:


> السلام عليكم يا استاذ محمودسؤال عن ال سباندريللية تسليحها بيكون علي شكل حرف اكسولو تتكرم حضرتك وتقولنا فكرة الكباري الواصلة بين الابراج كيف يتم تصميمها



ال spanderal beam الأصل فيها لا يوجد تسليح على شكل حرف x و هذا غير مطلوب غير فى ال special shear wall فى المناطق الزلزالية العالية 

و يكون الغرض منها زيادة ال ductilty 
و كما تعلم أن ال shear يحتاج تسليح diagonal 
و لأن الزلزال بيجى من الناحيتن الموجب و السالب كان لازم diagonal من الناحيتين 


الكوبرى الواصل بين منشائين يتم تصميمه على أنه determinate و بالتالى هو منشئ بيتصمم عادى جدا كما تصمم فى حياتك العادية إلى حد كبير 
مشكلتنا تكون فى ال supports من الناحيتين و بالتحديد ال roller لأن إن لم تؤمن الطول اللازم قد يقع الكوبرى 
و يتذكر أخونا المتميز دائما حسين رضا أننا أعتمدنا له برج بهذا الشكل بعد طول مناقشة 


طبعا لا داعى أن أذكر أنه أحيانا نلجىء لربط 2 cores ببعضهما حتى لو كان كل core فى برج و يسمى هذا ال exo-frame system

لاحظ نشأة هذه الكبارى جاءت كمخرج من برج لبرج أثناء الحريق


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 أبريل 2013)

bob_smma قال:


> بقرر سؤالي مره اخري
> لاني دخلت منحني طيف التجاوب المرن واداني
> bad function data
> ومش عارف ايه المشكله



ارفق الرسالة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (27 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> للأسف لم أستطيع الوصول للمرفق
> لكن أنا حضرت المحاضرة دى
> و قراءت كتبه
> و لكن كما ذكرت فى مشاركة سابقة حيثيات ما أذهب إليه
> و تكلمت عن عمل 3models


المرفق علي رابط أخر
http://www.mediafire.com/?vmok24msb4djdgp


----------



## bob_smma (27 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ارفق الرسالة



رجعت و دخلت المنحني التصميمي واداني نفي الرساله 
ولو وقت حضرتك يسمح ممكن ارفع المودل علشات تشوف المشكله فين
وشكرا


----------



## max moment (28 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لأ طالع من رابعة ب 83.6 % و مشروع التخرج advanced structure with computer إمتياز فوق ال 190 من 200
> برج فوق 20 دور الدور الأول صالة أفراح بدون أعمدة
> +مسرح 40×40 متر بدون أعمدة
> + برنامج بالفيجوال بيسك لتصميم كافة القطاعات تحت كل الظروف
> ...


ربنا يزيدك علما على ما تقدمه لنا
سؤال حضرتك لما بتيجى تصمم برج بتصممه على إنه forced vibration system ولا free vibration system ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## beshoy111 (28 أبريل 2013)

سوال عند بداية الدخول فى التصميم 
1-يتم فرض ابعاد الاعمدة باى بعد على موديل السيف ام يتم التصميم الاعمدة اولا بطرقة ال area method ثم يتم ادخال الاعمدة بقطاعتها على السيف ؟ وكذلك النظام المقاوم للزلازل هل يتم ادخالة فى بداية التصميم فى موديل السيف ام نضع الاعمدة فقط ويتم عمل النظام المقاوم للزلازل عند الدخول على الايتابس واذا تم فرض النظام اولا كيف يمكن حساب ال cm بطريقة تقريبية لكى اضمن تطابق ال c.r للحوائط والكور وال c.m ملحوظة فى دكتور فى الكلية قالى فى البداية شيل الفراغات من الدور اللى هتصممة وهات السنتر للمساحة بتاعة الدور وكدة يبقى انت جبت ال cm بطريقة تقريبية هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ واذا كان غير صحيح مالمفروض عملة ؟
2- عند عمل check punch على الاعمدة فى بعض الاعمدة اذا تم عمل لها release اى انة لايتم نقل عزوم من البلاطة على الاعمدة فانة بعض الاعمدة يقل عليها قيمة ال punch ratio من البرنامج وبعض الاعمدة يزيد عليها قيمة ال punch ratio ? 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (28 أبريل 2013)

beshoy111 قال:


> سوال عند بداية الدخول فى التصميم
> 1-يتم فرض ابعاد الاعمدة باى بعد على موديل السيف ام يتم التصميم الاعمدة اولا بطرقة ال area method ثم يتم ادخال الاعمدة بقطاعتها على السيف ؟ وكذلك النظام المقاوم للزلازل هل يتم ادخالة فى بداية التصميم فى موديل السيف ام نضع الاعمدة فقط ويتم عمل النظام المقاوم للزلازل عند الدخول على الايتابس واذا تم فرض النظام اولا كيف يمكن حساب ال cm بطريقة تقريبية لكى اضمن تطابق ال c.r للحوائط والكور وال c.m ملحوظة فى دكتور فى الكلية قالى فى البداية شيل الفراغات من الدور اللى هتصممة وهات السنتر للمساحة بتاعة الدور وكدة يبقى انت جبت ال cm بطريقة تقريبية هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ واذا كان غير صحيح مالمفروض عملة ؟
> 2- عند عمل check punch على الاعمدة فى بعض الاعمدة اذا تم عمل لها release اى انة لايتم نقل عزوم من البلاطة على الاعمدة فانة بعض الاعمدة يقل عليها قيمة ال punch ratio من البرنامج وبعض الاعمدة يزيد عليها قيمة ال punch ratio ?
> وشكرا جزيلا



الاخت الكريمة ....الاسئلة تتم اجابتها بالترتيب ويظهر ان الدور لم يصل الى سؤالك بعد او ربما لم ينتبه له المهندس محمود...


----------



## محمود الصقار (28 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ليه حضرتك يا استاذنا لما اعمل المنشأ DUCTILE Frames اعمل nonlinear higes ...انا اول مرة اسمع النظرية من حضرتك؟؟؟ يعنى ليه ما اتعاملش عادى مع هذة الفريمات ...وكيف اعمل الnonlinear hinges فى الetabs؟؟؟؟؟؟



بص يا بشمهندس أحمد 
المنشاءات فى الطبيعة بتتعرض للأحمال و بتولد نتيجة كده internal forces 
القوى دى بتأثر عند كل نقطة من المنشئ 
كل نقطة بتأثر عليها القوى هى قطاع له مقاومة معينة و تظل elastic و يكون حل النقطة دى F=K×D
و تكون ال K قيمة ثابتة

لو تعدت القوى هذه المرحلة 
ستتغير ال K كل شوية مما يجعلك أثناء الحل تغير ال K كل خطوة مما يعقد الحل 

و لو أردت رؤية ذلك عليك رؤية الTOTURIAL الخاص بال SAP بل أن مما أسعدنى فى ETABS 2013 أنه أصبح يقوم بنفس العمل

و نعلم أننا للتسهيل نمثل ال FRAMES كخطوط و بالتالى أيضا من باب التسهيل أننا بدلا من إفتراض أن كل النقاط معرضة لل NONLINEARTY و بالتالى وضع CURVE المادة لكل نقطة و طلب البرنامج ليحل بشكل دقيق ثم يبدأ البرنامج يكتشف أماكن النقاط اللى عدت ال ELASTIC و يتعامل معها بشكل مختلف 

رأينا أن البرنامج لو وصل إلى نقاط معينة و عدى مرحلة ال ELASTIC سيتمركز عندها و لن ينتقل إلى النقاط المجاورة 
و هذه النقاط هى أماكن أعلى MOMENT و كما تعلم فى حالة الزلازل هى عند أطراف الكمرات و الأعمدة و فى حالة ال VRRTICAL LOAD فى أطراف الكمرات و الأعمدة أيضا بالإضافة إلى منتصف الكمرات 

و هذه الأماكن هى التى تخطى العزم حد المرونة و بالتالى دخل حد اللدونة 
و نسميها NONLINEAR HINGES OR PLASTIC HINGES


و ماعليك فى البرامج إلا أن تتوقع هذه الأماكن 
ثم DEFINE --- NONLINEAR HINGE 
ثم تدخل ال curve الخاص بالنقطة و هذا ال curve له علاقة بال material و أبعاد القطاع و نسبة التسليح و علاقة القطاع بال balance section
و لو steel 
هل القطاع compact , semi.,selender
و لو خشب أو ألومنيوم هتجيب ده كله من FEMA 273 
و نفس الكلام لو عايز للخرسانة-البيتون-فقط هتجيبه من ATC40 

ثم تختارها 
ثم ASSIGN NONLINEAR HINGE

و لكن ال SAP و ال ETABS لن يخدمك فى موضوع ال HYSERSIS LOOP , STRENGTH DGREDATION , ......


----------



## محمود الصقار (28 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ما هو الmass damper ؟؟؟ وما هو الviscous damper ؟؟؟؟؟



مهندس أحمد أرفقت صورة معبرة من أحد الكتب الهندية المبسطة جدا فى الزلازل و ستسهل شرحى 

أما dampers فهى أحد 3 وسائل تسمى passive system لمقاومة الزلازل و هى
1--dampers
2--mass dampers
3--base isolation

أما ال dampers فهى أجزاء تلحق ال bracing فى ال lateral force resisting system 
و هى تستخدم لتزويد ال damping موضعيا فى المنشئ و يسميه chopra بال coulomb damping 
و لعلك تعلم أن زيادة ال damping له فائدتين عظمتين 
الأولى تقليل قوة الزلازل كقيمة 
الثانية تسريع تلاشى الزلازل 
مما جعل برج ال torri mayor فى المكسيك لا يتأثر بالزلازل تأثير كبير بل و يخمد الزلزال فى بضع ثوانى فى الوقت الذى تشعر به المكسيك أكثر من دقيقة مما كان له مفعول السحر ألا تشعر الناس بالزلازل أصلا

ال dampers ثلاثة أنواع 
Viscous damper و هو يعتمد على وضع سائل شديد اللزوجة داخل إسطوانة بداخلها مكبس 
Friction damping 
و هو يبدد الطاقة بإحداث إحتكاك بين مكوناتهو عندىشده فى إتجاه ينكمش فى الإتجاه العمودى 
Yielding damper
و هو يبدد الطاقة عن طريق تلدن مادة من أجزاء ال damper 

Mass damper and slushing dampers 
و دى كتلة بتتحرك عكس إتجاه كتلة المنشئ 
ففى نفس الوقت اللى بيعمل الزلازل قوى ناحية اليمين بيعمل قوة على هذه الكتلة ناحية الشمال و العكس بالعكس 
و تعلم أن بسبب ال mass damper فى برج taibia 101 فى تايوان بعدما حدث الزلزال فى تايبيه لم يتأثر البرج سوى بعض الأجزاء العليا أثناء التنفيذ مما دعاهم لقول أأمن مكان فى العالم أثناء الزلزال هو قمة برج -بس يكون متصمم صح طبعا-

Base isolation 
و هى قائمة على إحداث isolation بين الجزء المراد وقايته و ما أدناه بإحداث نقطة لها period أقصى ما يكون لأن ال stiffness بتاعها صغير جدا


----------



## محمود الصقار (28 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يوجد حضرتك سؤال مستعجل ومحتاج اجابته ضرورى اوى لنى كنت بتناقش مع مهندس فيه..... منم المعرووف ان معاملات التشريخ اثناء الزلازل
> الاعمدة =0.7 والشيروول= 0.35 والبلاطة الاكمرية=0.25 ......طيب بالنسبة للبلاطة المصمتة solid slab معاملها ايه؟؟؟؟ والhollow
> block slab المعامل بتاعها ايه؟؟؟؟ واعتقد ان تشرخ الفلات سلاب اعلى من تشرخ باقى البلاطات ...ولذلك اعتقد ان المعامل للsolid slab
> لايكون ابدا = 0.25 ...هذا الرقم اعتقد انه للفلات سلاب فقط لان الفلات سلاب اضعف من باقى البلاطات لعدم وجود الكمر......تعليق حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...




الحوائط الأصل فيها أتها غير مشرخة لكبر الحمل الرأسى -الشاقولى-طبعا فى الأدوار العليا قد يكون الحمل الرأسى مازال تجميعه صغير مما يجعل العزم يتغلب أو يكون البرج مائل أو خلافه 
و لذلك ال modifier 0.7 نتركه كما هو و نحل لو وجدنا أن جزء من الحائط به شد نغير ال modifier لهذا الجزء ل 0.35
لذلك نفضل وضع ال modifiers من assign مش define

أما ال slabs التى ذكرتها كلها فلم يفرق بينها الكود الأمريكى 
و لا أعرف لماذا ذكر الكود المصرى خلاف ذلك


----------



## محمود الصقار (28 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> مبني به حوائط قص squat wall طويلة (ولست اقصد الارتفاع) ... ماذا عن قيمة R هل هي 5.5 ام ستكون اقل
> انا اتكلم عن عدم تكون plastic hing لان الحوائط كبيرة جدا وبالتالي يجب عدم اخذ قيمة R في الاعتبار لان المسيطر هنا الشير



ال squat هى حوائط قليلة الأرتفاع مقارنة بطولها 
و هذا ليس حال كل أبراجنا 

أنا أرى كون ال shear هو المسيطر فهذا يتم تأمينه بحديد للقص و لكن مرة أخرى العزم موجود شئنا ذلك أو أبينا 
و العزم كده كده هيعمل plastic hinge فى الحائط 

ال R كما أعلم 4.5 و ليست 5.5


----------



## محمود الصقار (28 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> لكل المهتمين بتصميم الابراج أخر أصدارات شركه csi
> الرابط:
> ETABS 2013 Overview | Computers and Structures, Inc.



أشكرك على تنبيهنا 
و قد إطلعت على الموقع و قد سررت بما تم تطويره فى البرنامج و منه
1-إدخال ال time dependent فى ال sequential construction
2- إدخال ال time dependent فى الخرسانة مما يتيح لنا عمل column shortening
3-داخل التصميم لم أعد فى حاجة لرؤية هل كل العناصر safe أم لا و قد يخدعنى البحث ظ أضافوا check all members passed
3-أصبحنا من الممكن تصميم المنشئ ال composite كاملا بال ETABS و منها COMPOSITE COLUMN
5-أصبحنا بإمكاننا عمل ال LAYERED SECTION و بالتالى NONLINEAR INELASTIC ANALYSIS لل SHELL ELEMENTS
6-إدراج أحدث الأكواد العالمية و أهمها ASCE 2010
7-إمكانية دمج أكتر من برج منفصليين من ملفين ETABS فى ملف واحد
8-إمكانية التعامل مع AUTOCAD DRAWING مش بس DXF OR GRIDS
9-PENDILUM FRICTION BASE ISOLATION 
10-multi linear plastic base isolation
11-لم تعد ال hinge مجرد nonlinear بل fiberhinge
12-يمكننا عمل ال buckling analysis كما كنا نعمله فى الsap
13-تصميم ال connections فى ال steel و كذلك ال base plate
14-بيحل ال EBS و ده معناه أنه بيحسب ال e و يصممها على ال shear 
15-بيحل BRBF و ده ممتاز جدا لأن الموضوع ده موضوع رسالات ماجستير دلوقت و ال hystersis loop له ممتاز
16-الdrift optimizatiom للمنشاءات الخرسانية و دى أنا سألت أشرف حبيب الله عنها من مدة لما جه بلدية دبى و كان سعيد أنه بدأها فى الsteel
17-بقى بيظهر القوى الأفقية فى ال diaphragm و ده ممتاز لأنه هيخلينا نحس بالقوى
18-ممكن تظهر القوى على كل دور فى صورة مرسومة و أتمنى أن يكونوا أظهروا ال stiffness لكل دور
19-دخلوا ال detailing فى البرنامج زى ال SAFE
20-شوفت فيه run perform غالبا لل performance based analysis
21-عدلوا ال section cut 
هذا أهم ما رأيته فى الموقع و فى الشرح


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 أبريل 2013)

استاذنا الكبير م محمود
السلام عليكم
حضرتك ذكرت ان story shear في الاتابس ليس كما نظن؟ ارجو التوضيح


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> مهندس أحمد أرفقت صورة معبرة من أحد الكتب الهندية المبسطة جدا فى الزلازل و ستسهل شرحى
> 
> أما dampers فهى أحد 3 وسائل تسمى passive system لمقاومة الزلازل و هى
> 1--dampers
> ...




حضرتك ذكرت ان damping بيقلل قوة الزلزال؟
ارجو التوضيح
حيث ان فهمي كان damping هو فقط تشتيت الطاقة الداخلة وليس له علاقة بمقدار الطاقة ! ارجو التصحيح


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أشكرك على تنبيهنا
> و قد إطلعت على الموقع و قد سررت بما تم تطويره فى البرنامج و منه
> 1-إدخال ال time dependent فى ال sequential construction
> 2- إدخال ال time dependent فى الخرسانة مما يتيح لنا عمل column shortening
> ...



ارجو توضيح تلك النقاط
بارك الله فيك


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 أبريل 2013)

هل يوجد اماكن مفضلة لوضح dampers


----------



## deadheart333 (28 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الحوائط الأصل فيها أتها غير مشرخة لكبر الحمل الرأسى -الشاقولى-طبعا فى الأدوار العليا قد يكون الحمل الرأسى مازال تجميعه صغير مما يجعل العزم يتغلب أو يكون البرج مائل أو خلافه
> و لذلك ال modifier 0.7 نتركه كما هو و نحل لو وجدنا أن جزء من الحائط به شد نغير ال modifier لهذا الجزء ل 0.35
> لذلك نفضل وضع ال modifiers من assign مش define
> 
> ...



انا سعيد جدا جدا باجابات حضرتك....والله لاشهد امام الله يوم القيامة انك ما قصرت وساقل لربى عز وجل ان هذا عبدك لم يتاخر ولم يخفى عنا علمه وانه اغرقنا بعلمه اسال الله لك يا استاذى العزيز ان يرفعك بكل حرف تكتبه درجة فى الجنة

::::ولى تعليق على اجابة حضرتك::::::هل حضرتك تقصد ان الshear wall تكون غير مشرخه فى الادوار السفليه والادوار العلويه تكون مشرحة؟؟؟؟؟

وكيف اعرف انها هاتشرخ ام لا؟؟؟
والكود حضرتك قال::::: الكمرات مع اخذ مشاركة البلاطات = 0.35 ما معنى هذة العبارة؟؟؟؟؟؟
:::::::


----------



## deadheart333 (28 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> مهندس أحمد أرفقت صورة معبرة من أحد الكتب الهندية المبسطة جدا فى الزلازل و ستسهل شرحى
> 
> أما dampers فهى أحد 3 وسائل تسمى passive system لمقاومة الزلازل و هى
> 1--dampers
> ...



هل حضرتك هذة الdampers متعلقة بالمنشأت المعدنية فقط لان حضرتك ذكرت بانها اجزاء تلحق ال bracing فى ال lateral force resisting system ...

ومن المعروف ان الbracing لايوجد الا فى المنشأت المعدنية؟؟؟؟ .....وهل توجد ايضا فى المنشأت الخرسانية؟؟؟؟

:::وهل يمكن استاذنا مزيد من التوضيح للbase isolation لانى تعثرت فى فهمها؟؟؟؟ شكرا لحضرتك جزيل الشكر؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (28 أبريل 2013)

نعلم حضرتك تماما ان المنشأ يتصرف ضمن مرحلة الplasticity والتى هى (in elastic) ....وهنا ياتى السؤال ....

1- لماذا نقوم بادخال modulus of Elasticity مع اننا نعرف ان تصرف النقاط فى المنشأ سيتعدى حدود المرونة؟؟؟؟ انا اقصد ان احنا مثلا ندخل modulus of plasticity؟؟

2- عند تعريف دالة الresponse spectrum ....نحن نستخدم ال Elastic response spectrum .....اليس من المفترض ان نستخدم nonlinear reponse
spectrum؟؟؟؟؟ ولكن لايوجد لها CURVE....فما راى حضرتك؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (28 أبريل 2013)

لدى سؤال حضرتك يتعلق بمعاملات التشريخ للعناصر الخرسانية اثناء الزلازل...... تكلمت مع المهندس الفاضل اسامة اسامة فيما يتعلق باننا نعتبر ان القطاعات مشرخة نتيجة احمال الزلازل 

وهنا ياتى السؤال.....هل حضرتك انا بفترض اصلا ان الزلزال حصل وعمل تشريخ فى القطاعات فكل اللى بعمله انى بعمل محاكاه للقطاع بعدما حدث له تشريخ من المومنت نتيجة الزلزال؟؟؟؟

:::وهل الاحمال الراسية تسهم فى تشريخ هذة القطاعات؟؟؟ ام ان الشروخ الناتجة نتيجة المومنت من الزلازل فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

والمشاركة التالية تكمله لهذا الموضوع من ناحية اخرى


----------



## deadheart333 (28 أبريل 2013)

عند عمل سقف 2d عادى جدا ....اليس من المفترض ان افرض قطاعات الكمرات والسقف uncracked واحسب المومنت اللى هايتولد فيها ....واقارن Mapp>Mcr 

او العكس ...حيث ان الMcr هو العزم اللى هايشرخ عنده القطاع وال Mapp هو عزم الانحناء المتولد فى القطاع ....واذا تحققت المعادلة السابقة يجب ان ندخل Ie للقطاع بدلا من 

Ig ...لأن مصفوفة الMOMENT وال Stiffness يعتبروا دالة فى E I/L ....وبدلا من استخدام E Ig/L البرنامج هايستخدم E Ie/L ....حيث ان Ie جساءة

القطاع بعد التشريخ ....والبرنامج يحسب المومنت للكمرات والبلاطات بناءا على قطاعات مشرخة وهى دى الحالة الcritical .....وبالتالى طالما القطاع هايشرخ يبقى المومنت اللى هايجى 

عليه هايقل وبالتالى يقل تسليحه؟؟؟؟ ايه راى حضرتك فى الوش الكتير اللى قلته دة ؟؟؟؟؟انا قلت الكلام دة لان بصراحة لا ناخذ فى الاعتبار ان القطاع هايشرخ الا فقط عند حساب 

الdeflection .....وانا ارى ان هذا خطأ ...انا ارى اننا يجب ان ناخذ فى الحسبان ان القطاع uncracked ونبتدى نعمل ANALYSIS و DESIGN بناءا على ذلك 

يعنى كانه شرخ وبعد كدة نعمل محاكاه لهذا التشريخ علشان ما اشيلوش حمل فوق طاقته؟؟؟

والراى الاول والاخير لحضرتك؟؟؟؟ واسف للاطالة


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 أبريل 2013)

استاذنا م محمود
بالنسبة للفاصل الزلزالي
هل يتم عملة في جميع المناطق ولا يمكن استثناؤه في المناطق الضعيفة


----------



## deadheart333 (29 أبريل 2013)

من المعروف ان القطاع لو معرض لمومنت فقط وعايز اشوف هايشرخ ولا لا....بحسب الMapp والMcr واقارنهم ببعض طيب حضرتك لوعندى قطاع معرض لmoment و normal زى الشير وول....انا عايز احسب اذا كان القطاع هايشرخ ولا لا؟؟؟ ما هى القوانين المستخدمة لمعرفة ذلك؟؟؟ طبعا انا عايز اعمل كدة علشان اعمل check على الشير وول اذا كانت هاتشرخ ولا لا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (29 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

لماذا لا بقوم برنامج السيف بحساب أجهاد القص لأعمده بجانبها فتحه في البلاطه الflat slab؟؟

أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي للأهميه 

2 - Download - 4shared
Desktop - Download - 4shared


----------



## deadheart333 (30 أبريل 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> رد م محمود الصقار علي سؤال مماثل
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> ...



1-دى مشاركة سابقة لحضرتك.....بالنسبة للشير وول ليه حضرتك نغير الm11,m22,m12 ؟؟؟ مش انا المهم عندى f11,f22,f12 علشان هى ال axial ؟؟؟ وما 

معنى فى حالة الcomp؟؟؟؟؟

2- وليه البلاطات اغيرلها ال f11,f22,f12 ??? مش المؤثر هو انى اغير فقط m11,m22,m12 ؟؟؟؟؟

3-......ليه لازم اغير ال torsinal stiffness للاعمدة والكمرات ؟؟؟؟ مش كفاية اغير moment of inertia about x,y؟؟؟؟؟


4-مش المفترض يا استاذنا بالنسبة للشير وول انى اغير f22 فقط لانها الaxial ....اما f11 فهى تعبر عن 

الشير...وانا اللى يهمنى الnormal stresses ؟؟؟؟ وكدة كدة الشير قيمته بتطلع صغيرة؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اعرف من حضرتك عند تصميم لبشة على الخوازيق ما قيمة k عند مكان الخازوق اريد المعادلة
> حضرتك اجبت قبل ذلك ولكنى لم افهم مع شديد الاعتذار على الاثقال ولكن زكاة العلم بذله للجاهل به



طب دى تستغلها فرصة للإلتزام بلفظ الأوتاد بدلا من اللفظ المستخدم فى
بعض المراجع العربية و لا أعرف لماذا الإصرار عليه مع أنه يحمل عند العوام معنى غير طيب

كل ما عليك هو أن ترى ماهو ال capacity لل pile و تقسمه على حاصل ضرب قطر ال pile ×0.01


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

bob_smma قال:


> هل بعد ادخال response spectrum الخاص الكود المصري الي برنامج الايتابس و بعد اكتمال الحل يعطي البرنامج قيم
> eighn value &periodic timt مع اجراء second order analyses
> هذه القيم هل هي القيم الفعليه
> وتكون مرحله التحليل الديناميكي انتهت؟ ونبدا بالتصميم
> ...



أخى الموضوع كبير 
تابعنا وطبق ما نقوله


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> أستاذ محمود بارك الله فيك،
> 
> 1. لدي water tank في Basement داخل البناية، فهل يجب ادخال حوائط الخزان في الموديل Etabs ؟
> 
> 2. لماذا لا يتم تمثيل كل البناية في برنامج إيتابس، كإظافة الRaft أو piles و tie beams، أليس هذا هو الأقرب للواقع فعلا ؟ لإني لا حضت ان الأغلب لا يفعل ذلك ؟ فما رأيك أستاذ محمود ؟



نعم تدخلها
نعم أيضا تدخلها و لعك لاحظت أحد المشاركات التى أوضحت فيها السبب 
و نحن دائما نحاول الإقتراب من الطبيعة إذا كان بإمكانا


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> بص حضرتك الK بتاعت الخازوق طبقا لكتاب الدكتور العظيم مشهور غنيم = P/DELTA حيث ان الP هى working pile capacity والDelta هى allowable
> 
> settlement ونقدر نقول بتساوى 1 مم لكل متر طولى من الخازوق يعنى لو الخازوق طوله 10 م يبقى الdelta = 10*1 mm يعنى تساوى 1سم .



الدكتور مشهور ذكر ذلك؟ أرجو إرفاق الصفحة


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> بالنسبة حضرتك للشير وول ...انا بغير ال modifier فقط للbending ولا اقوم بتغييرها للshear ...لانى عارف ان الshear هو تفاضل المومونت هو الشير...ولذلك لو غيرت
> 
> للbending فقط كدة كدة الshear هايتغير....راى حضرتك ايه؟؟



الكلام ده مش مظبوط الحائط هيفقد جزء من خواصه فى كل نوع من أنواع ال modifiers 
بالإضافة أن ال modifiers تغير فى ال stresses أيضا
لأنك بتغير فى ال section properties


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> لا دى حضرتك غير المشاركة السابقة...انا بتكلم لو اشتغلت dual system ...هل يجوز تكبير الinertia للاعمدة علشان تسحب اكتر من 25% من الshear force؟؟؟



أنا كنت أتكلم عن ال dual system


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> لماذا بالاخص fz ...ليه مش fx و fy و Mx و My و Mz ؟؟؟؟ بغض النظر عن القيمة ..هو انا بتكلم كفكرة ليه fz فقط؟؟؟



كما ذكرت الموضوع كله ﻻ نهتم به فلماذ تسألنى عن جزئيات منه


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> فكره أكثر من رائعة يا هندسه و يفضل بعد الانتهاء من هذا الموضوع حتي تعلم ما يدور في عقول كثير من المهندسين



إن شاء الله


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> انا قلت الادوار العليا...من اجل التوفير...وتقليل كتلة المنشأ
> 
> ثانيا::::هل حضرتك ductility للمنشأ تزيد مع تكوين المفصلات اللدنة؟؟؟؟



لا أفهم مرة أخرى فى الأدوار العليا هى الأدوار السفلية اللى هى شايلة تجميعة الأحمال مش مهمة


ال plastic hinge هى أجد أليات ال ductility


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> طيب يعنى حضرتك مش ممكن تخش الامتحانات على طول وكدة بالظبط انا لو هاخد كورس انجليزى بمتحن الاول علشان اعرف انا level كام واكمل منه ...وانا واثق ان حضرتك هاتخد ماجيستير مع مرتبة الشرف



أعتقد أن الموضوع مختلف


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم وعفا وعافا استاذ محمود الصقار
> ما معنى deformation comptibility
> وما معنى precompression
> ...



معظم المصطلحان أجبنا عليها

فى الكلية درسنا unbraced column نسميه أيضا هنا sway
و أيضا الbraced يسمى nonsway

Ordinary 
أحد التصنيفات الثلاثة 
ORDINARY INTERMIDIATE SPECIAL


----------



## deadheart333 (30 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لا أفهم مرة أخرى فى الأدوار العليا هى الأدوار السفلية اللى هى شايلة تجميعة الأحمال مش مهمة
> 
> 
> ال plastic hinge هى أجد أليات ال ductility



انا قصدت حضرتك ان احنا نلغى الشيروول فى الادوار العليا ونعوض عنها ب frames ...لانى افترضت مثلا مثلا ان الادوار العليا هاتبقى قاعات اجتماعات فطبعا ماينفعش اعمل 

shear wall فى قاعة الاجتماعات فهل ينفع انى استبدل الشيروول بframes ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (30 أبريل 2013)

متى نأخذ التاثير الرأسى لقوى الزلازل (Uz) فى الحسابات؟؟؟؟؟؟لانى دائما اخذ التاثير الافقى فقط؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

وسيمبوست قال:


> اذا لم نتجرأ على modifiers - ما الحل في حالة ما اذا كان لدي مبنى به حوائط قص فقط وليس به أعمده وظهرت لي قيمة تسليح للقص عالية جدا ببعض الحوائط - هل احاكي الانهيار وأقلل modifier shear لها وبالتالي سيتم التوزيع على الحوائط الأخرى أم ماالحل من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟



كما قلت فى هذه الحالة لابد من تقليل كافة ال modifiers فى نفس الوقت 
أو بعيد عن موضوع ال modifiers صغر الحائط الدروس كأبعاد


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

zoma82 قال:


> كنت باسال فى كود الاحمال المصرى 2012 ص153-154 بيتكلم عن حدود الازاحة النسبية للدور فى حالة الزلازل وكان عامل تصنيف ولكن مش عارف اية معنى المصطلحات دى زى (المنشات التى بها عناصر غير انشائية ذات ممطولية -المنشاات التى بها عناصر غير انشائية مثبتةبطريقة تمنع التداخل مع الحركة الانشائية للمبنى )مهم جدا معرفة المصطلحات دى لانها بتفرق فى الحدودالمسموح بها للازاحة برجاء الاجابة وشكرا مقدما .



حقيقة لم أقرأ الكود المصرى الجديد كاملا 
و لا أعرف لماذا ذكر ذلك 
و لا أعرف ماذا يقصد و كيف يصل لما يقصد


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 أبريل 2013)

plz.help قال:


> ما الفرق بين
> displacement‐based and performance‐based seismic design philosophies.



بعض المنشاءان تحتاج وقت لتصميمه على ال forces ثم نعمل check على باقى الأشياء هذا يسمى ال force based design or load based design 
بعضها يهمنا ال displacement تبقى safe ثم نعمل checkعى الباقى تسمى displacement based design

و بعضها يهمنا أدائها مع كل مستوى من مستويات الزلازل ثم نعمل check على الباقى و هذا يسمى الperformance based design


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 أبريل 2013)

استاذنا م محمود
جزاك الله خيرا
بالنسبة العلاقة بين energy dissipation and ductility
هل صحيح كلما تزيد ductility تزيد energy dissipation
لاني قرأت جملة بتقول عكس كده !
ارجو التوضيح .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 أبريل 2013)

في حالة حدوث long period earthquake
كيف نتعامل مع منشأ يمكن تعرضه لهذا النوع من الزلازل؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 أبريل 2013)

ما معني earthquake intensity


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 أبريل 2013)

ما هو modal damping
وهل دائما نتركها 5% في الاتابس في حالة الخرسانه ولا علي حسب المنشأ استيل او خرسانه
وماذا اذا كان لدينا منشأ مكون جزء منه من steel والخرسانه ايضا هنا هيكون 5% ولا 2%


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 أبريل 2013)

ماذا عن استخدام flat slab في المناطق العاليه زلزاليا..فهل يوجد شروط في الاكواد بمنع ذلك
تكلمت مع احد المهندسين وقال انه يمكن استخدام flat slab ولكن يجب استخراجها من الموديل بمعني انك تستخدم building frame system
فما رأي حضرتك ؟


----------



## حمزة القبلان (30 أبريل 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> عند التصميم للرياح خد الموديل و أعمل save as
> و أضرب كل ال modifiers الموجودة للزلزال فى 1.43
> 
> إيه مرجعك أن البوسان صفر، أول مرة أسمعها
> ...







السلام عليكم , مهندس محمود ,
المكتب الاستشاري الذي كنت اعمل به كان يستخدم ال modifiers للزلازل والرياح بنفس القيمة , وعند عمل check لل drift كان يعمل حفظ للملف ويضرب هذه القيمة ب 1.43 ويقوم بتحقيق ال drift للزلازل والرياح بناء على هذه الطريقة اي ان ال modifiers للزلازل والرياح هي نفسها والامر فقط يختلف عند تحقيق الdrift .
فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟ ( رئيس القسم في هذا المكتب كان المهندس ماجد هاشمي اعتقد انك تعرفه مهندسنا )


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 أبريل 2013)

قيل لي : انه من الخطأ عمل جميع الاسقف flat slab في جميع الادوار وان الافضل البدء بسقف كمرات ثم يمكن عمل الفلات بعد ذلك
فما رأي حضرتك ؟
وماذا اذا كان الفلات مطلب معماري في جميع الادوار...فهل من احتياطات ما اثناء التصميم ؟


----------



## أحبك في الله (1 مايو 2013)

تحياتي لأستاذنا المهندس محمود الصقار علي المجهود المبذول وحرصه علي زكاة العلم و أهديه نسخة ال ETABS 2013


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 مايو 2013)

المهندس/ محمود 
بالرجوع للكود الامريكي جدول Table 9.5(b) الخاص بالقيم المسموح بها في حساب الdeflection أرجو توضيح القيم الصحيحه span length و ذلك لما يلي Limits in ACI318 CODE- Table 9.5-b 
Based on a span “ ℓ” divided by a
numerical coefficient ℓ/360, ℓ/240 etc

Definition of ℓ

– “span length of beam or one one-way slab slab, clear
projection of cantilever cantilever​مما سبق الكود الامريكي لكل أصداراته ذكر المقدار ℓ و هذا التعريف  خاص بالبلاطات ذات الاتجاه الواحد أو الكمرات فقط و لا يشير من قريب أو بعيد لحاله البلاطات ذات الاتجاهين و بناء علي ما سبق و هذا للأسف شئ مخجل بأن يهمل الكود هذه المعلومه الهامه

أرجو توضيح الspan length لكل ما يلي بعد أذنك

1-الكمرات cast in place هل هو البعد من مركز الركائز أو البعد الصافي
2- البلاطات الone way هل هو البعد من مركز الركائز(الصغير) أو البعد الصافي (الصغير)
3-البلاطات اللاكمريه هل البعد الكبير أو الصغير بين الركائز(أقصد المسافه من c.l to c.l) أو البعد الكبير أو الصغير الصافي
4-نفس السؤال للبلاطات ال2 way slabs 


و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## haf_hamza (2 مايو 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس/ محمود
> بالرجوع للكود الامريكي جدول Table 9.5(b) الخاص بالقيم المسموح بها في حساب الdeflection أرجو توضيح القيم الصحيحه span length و ذلك لما يلي Limits in ACI318 CODE- Table 9.5-b
> Based on a span “ ℓ” divided by a
> numerical coefficient ℓ/360, ℓ/240 etc
> ...




أخ أيمن، في أنتظار إجابة أستاذنا محمود الصقار، لدي هذا الملف أرجو الإطلاع عليه


----------



## ayelamayem77 (2 مايو 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> أخ أيمن، في أنتظار إجابة أستاذنا محمود الصقار، لدي هذا الملف أرجو الإطلاع عليه



شكرا اخي الكريم هذا الملف هو الذي بنيت عليه سؤالي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasser_goldstone (2 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اسأل سؤال عن ال response spectrum analysis على الساب 
فى تعريف ال load case الخاصة بال response spectrum 
تحت خانة loads applied كيف يتم حساب ال scale factor 
لانى كنت اضع قيمتها ب 9.81 اللى هى قيمة عجلة الجاذبية وهذه الطريقة بتطلع النتايج صحيحة بالمقارنة بالحسابات اليدوية 
ولكنى شاهدت فى بعض الفيديوهات من يضع قيمة هذا ال scale factor بقيمة مشاركة الحالة فى ال load combination الخاصة بالتصميم تبعا للكود ( 1, و 0.33 و 1.25 ) مثلا 
فارجو اذا عندك معلومات عن هذا الموضوع بعد اذنك


----------



## tarek elattar (2 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ما قول استاذنا الصقار فى هذه المشاركة من احد المهندسين الفاضل
[h=2]




كيفيه تمثيل ال pile في ال models[/h] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لتعريف ال SPRING للPILE

يتم الاتي

P = K * Δ 

Δ عباره عن هبوط في التربه و انضغاط في الخرسانه الخازوق

هناك مدرسه تعتبر هبوط التربه اسفل الPILE = 1سم
ولكن القيمه اصحيحه هي 1 % من قطر ال PILE
اما بالنسبه لانضغاط الخرسانه فهو PL/EA
وعليه

Δ = (Φ/100) + (PL/EA) 

P = K * Δ 

K = P/ Δ 

That mean for pile 90 cm with length 21.50 m with Fcu=300 E=14000 √fcu=24000000 kn 
And pile Capacity = 7500 kn 

Δ= 0.9/100 + (7500 x 21.5) / ( 24000000 * 0.636 ) 
= 0.02 m 

K = 7500 / 0.019 = 383355 


هذه المعادله موجوده في الكود الكندي

وعليه نعمل ASSIGN
POIT
SPRING

و نضع قيمه ال K في TRANSLATION Z

وفي TRANSLATION X , Y نضع 10 % من قيمه ال K لكي يكون المنشا STABLE

ارجو ان اكون قد اضفت


ومنتظر الردود و التعقيب
​ 






[h=4]من مواضيع nobel40 :[/h]


----------



## tarek elattar (2 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
طااااااااال غيااااااااااااااااب حضضضضضضضضضضضضرتك
عسى ان تكون بعافية
الملتقى نام ومحتاجين نصحصح على حسك


----------



## deadheart333 (3 مايو 2013)

{بنا يكرمك اخونا الكبير المهندس طارق العطار


----------



## Eng.Ahmed-Nabil (3 مايو 2013)

yasser_goldstone قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اسأل سؤال عن ال response spectrum analysis على الساب
> فى تعريف ال load case الخاصة بال response spectrum
> تحت خانة loads applied كيف يتم حساب ال scale factor
> ...



سبحان الله كنت هسأل نفس السؤال...ياريت الاجابة من احد الاخوة الافاضل ......


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
بالنسبة لتحليل p-delta يوجد منها نوعان local and global
الايتابس تستيطع حساب النوعين بشرط تقسيم العناصر لقطع صغيره...لكن يمكن حساب global فقط دون عمل تقسيم للعناصر
ويشترط ايضا عند اجراء اي تصميم علي البرنامج يجب ان يتم عمل ذلك التحليل
-------
فارجو من حضرتك توضيح ما يتم عمله
فهل يتم ترك الاعمده غير مقسمة ثم يتم عمل تحليل P-delta ..اذن كيف يتم اخذ تأثير local -p-delta ؟
وهل عند عمل تحليل p - delta يتم تصميم الاعمده علي انها brace -no sway لاننا اخذنا التأثير اصلا بواسطه البرنامج (تحليل p-delta)
وماذا عن Euler force حينئذ
ارجو التوضيح بالتفصيل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (3 مايو 2013)

عايز اسال حضرتك عن ال modal analysis 
بالنسبة لل Eigen Vector ايش يعني frequency shift , cutoff frequency وليش بحتاجهم 

وبالنسبة لل ritz vector كيف بحدد ال target dynamic participating ratio 

طبعا الطريقة الثانية ادق سؤالي ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟

ارجو الاجابة للضرورة القصوى

شكرا


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

beshoy111 قال:


> سوال عند بداية الدخول فى التصميم
> 1-يتم فرض ابعاد الاعمدة باى بعد على موديل السيف ام يتم التصميم الاعمدة اولا بطرقة ال area method ثم يتم ادخال الاعمدة بقطاعتها على السيف ؟ وكذلك النظام المقاوم للزلازل هل يتم ادخالة فى بداية التصميم فى موديل السيف ام نضع الاعمدة فقط ويتم عمل النظام المقاوم للزلازل عند الدخول على الايتابس واذا تم فرض النظام اولا كيف يمكن حساب ال cm بطريقة تقريبية لكى اضمن تطابق ال c.r للحوائط والكور وال c.m ملحوظة فى دكتور فى الكلية قالى فى البداية شيل الفراغات من الدور اللى هتصممة وهات السنتر للمساحة بتاعة الدور وكدة يبقى انت جبت ال cm بطريقة تقريبية هل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ واذا كان غير صحيح مالمفروض عملة ؟
> 2- عند عمل check punch على الاعمدة فى بعض الاعمدة اذا تم عمل لها release اى انة لايتم نقل عزوم من البلاطة على الاعمدة فانة بعض الاعمدة يقل عليها قيمة ال punch ratio من البرنامج وبعض الاعمدة يزيد عليها قيمة ال punch ratio ?
> وشكرا جزيلا



التصميم أخى الحبيب يتم إن لم تمتلك خبرة عالية فى نوع المشاريع التى تدرسها فهو يتم بال try and error 
نبدأ بال safe أفرض أى أعمدة ثم هات ال reaction و منه توقع إجمالى ال reaction عند كل عمود ثم ضع عمود مناسب كبره شوية هذا بالنسبة للأعمدة
و تبدأ تحدد سمك السقف 
من البداية أيضا و بناءا على أرتفاع المنشئ يختلف lateral force resisting system 
ثم تضع ال system المناسب 
لو برج لا يتعدى 40 دور كل ما عليك أن تحاول إيجاد مجموعة cores داخلية متماسكة فى حدود المتاح معماريا و تحسب قوة ال shear اللى جاية من الزلازل و تقارنها بالمسموح و كفاية قوى فى البداية تعتبر مقاومة الخرسانة 0.3- 0.5 sqrtfc' 
لو محتاج حوائط لازم تضع 
لو وجدت فى شبهة torsion قلل قيمة ال shear للخرسانة 
و مرة أخرى بتعمل try فى ال etabs 

و هكذا أكثر من try إلا أن تستقر
موضوع ال cm , cg 
هو موضوع نحاول توحيدهم و هذا يتم بالنظر فى حدود تقييد المعمارى و يكون فقط فى حدود المتاح و تغير السمك قد يكون حل لمعايرة ذلك 

الأبراج الأعلى من 40 طابق يتم الإتفاق مع المعمارى على ال system بمجرد ال arch concept design و أيضا يدخل ال etabs بال try and error مع مراعاة ال sense الهندسى 


بالنسبة للسؤال الأخر 
فأنت تعلم أن أقصى shear stress ناتج من ال punch هو عبارة عن 
حمل العمود /المساحة التىيحدث بها ثقب بالإضافة إلى MJ/r 
و M هنا هو العزم النتقل من البلاطة للعمود و الطبيعى مع تحرير العزم لن ينتقل هذا الجزء و بالتالى يقل ال total shear stress و هذا ليس أفضل الحلول و لهذا حساب ال punsh على خلاف العزم العادى للتصميم العادى الأكثر أمانا عدم التحرير 

لا أعرف لماذا حصلت فى بعض الأوقات على خلاف ذلك لكن قد يكون عيب برنامج كأن دخل العزم بإشارة مغيرة فقلل الstress محتاج أراجع ال two models 
لكن للأسف أنا كل مشاركاتى من على الموبيل لظروفى الحالية فلا أستطيع ذلك قد يكون ذلك بعدما أستطيع


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> لم افهم أقل مما فوقه أقل من 70% أو أقل من 80%متوسط ثلاثة أدوار؟؟؟
> 
> وما هى الstrenght الجانبية؟؟؟؟؟؟



يعنى الstiffness للدور الخامس مثلا 100 بينما الدور الرابع 69 أقل من 70

أو تحسب متوسط ال stiffnessللدور الخامس و السادس و السابع طلع 125 

لكن الدور الرابع 99 أقل من 100 ﻷن 100هى 0.8 ×125



لو تخيلت منحنى يجمع القوى مع الإزاحة الجانبية للدور إلى حد معين تخيل أن العلاقة لاتزال linear 
أعلى نقطة فى المنحنى كقوة تسمى ال STRENGTH بينما ميل الخط يسمى STIFFNESS 

ال STRENGTH هى محصلة قوى تحمل العناصر الخاصة بالدور 

بينما ال STIFFNESS ليست قوى تحمل العناصر بصفة عامة و لكن قوة تحمل العناصر ل UNIT DISPLACEMENT 

ال STRENGTH مش UNIT و لكن أكثر


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ليه حضرتك مرحلة ال ultimate ليست هى مرحلة القطع ال rupture???? بالظبط زى ما اقل ان fu للحديد = 5200 kg/cm2 ودى اللى هايتقطع عندها الحديد؟؟؟
> 
> وما هى حالة E P P التى عندها الstiffness =0؟؟؟؟؟؟



ال ultimate هى قمة المنحنى 
أما ال rupture هى النقطة أقصى اليمين
راجع منحنى ال stress strain

حالة إفتراضية لتسهيل الحل تقترب من الحقيقة و هى أن نفرض أن post yield stiffness تساوى صفر 
و هى إختصار elastic perfectly plastic


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> المطلوب طريقة حسابة
> بارك الله فيك



لا أعرف لماذا الإصرار على حسابه مع أنه لا أهمية له 
لا داعى لتطبيق الكود بالحرف مادام هناك حل أفضل يا بشمهندس أسامة فانت قد تستغرق زمنا لحسابه ثم تفاجىء أنه تعدى ال 0.05 و لو أخذت ال pdelta فى الإعتبار فئهذا أدق 
على أى حال كل ماعليك هو أن تكرر العملية على كل دور
البسط قوة الزلازل المؤثرة على هذا الدور ×إرتفاع الدور
المقام الأحمال الرأسية على الدور ×ال drift للدور ×cd من الكود على حسب النظام
كل المعطيات سهل إخراجها من ال etabs


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> اثناء عمل ال3d model علشان احمال الزلازل......ليه اعتبر اصلا ان قطاعات العناصر الخرسانية بها شروخ لماذا لا اخذ كامل القطاع ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا حوائط القص عندما ناخذها وهى غير
> 
> مشرخة ناخذها Ie=0.7Ig ...... طالما هى مش مشرخة مش المفروض ناخدها كامله uncracked يعنى المفروض Ie=Ig



أوضحت ذلك بالتفصيل فى مشاركة سابقة يا بشمهندس أحمد


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أشكرك مهندس/محمود و اليك رابط البرج BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM - Download - 4shared أرجو و أتمني لك الشفاء العاجل إن شاء الله ملاحظه حول الmembrane (في حاله تحويل البلاطه من shell الي membrane عندما تكون البلاطه flat slab ماذا عند أنتقال العزوم من البلاطه الي الاعمده في هذه الحاله حيث أن الmembrane لا تتحمل عزوم كما تعلم فهل ستنقل العزوم بشكل صحيح (distribution of unbalanced moment in ACI-318-08-11.11.7.1 , ACI-13.5.3.2)



كما تكلمنا يا هندسة أن ذلك خاص ب model الزلازل و عند حدوث الزلازل كده كده العمود هيبقى link ما يفرقش معاه membrane أو غيره
أما عن تصميم العمود بدون release مع وجود ال shell فهذا يكون فى model الرياح

البرح كما وعدتك سابقا بعد الشفاء بإذن الله


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يعنى ايه حضرتك يفترض hinge فى منتصف كل عنصر



راجع محاضرة الدكتور عاطف العراقى ال approximate method of analysis of tall building منهج ثالثة مدنى


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حدثنى احد الاصدقاء يعمل فى المكتب مع المهندس حسين رضا حفظه الله.....وقال لى انه يوجد حاجة اسمها ال Special load combination ؟؟؟؟؟ اريد ان اعرف ما هى ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سؤال اخر....استاذنا الحبيب ...عند حساب الstraining action على كمرة علشان نصممها....مش المفروض انه انا اشوف الكمرة دة هاتشرخ ولا لا؟؟؟بمعنى انى اشوف
> 
> ...








راجع ال ubc chapter 16 ستجد 2 load combination خاصة بال special load combinations


الموضوع اللى أنت بتطرحه ده كبير جدا بمعنى أن المفروض أخد تأثير الشروخ و أعيد الحل أكثر من مرة لأن مع كل شرخ يعاد توزيع العزم و بالتالى توزيع الشروخ 
المفروض برده أحط الحديد فى القطاع و أحل و أشوف كفاية أو لا لو مش كفاية أرجع أغير الحديد و أحل هذه كلها حلول nonlinear لو عملناها فى كل كمرة يبقى مش هنحل كمرة خالص 

لذلك يأتى فرض فى التصميم ليجعلنا فى ال safe side أننا نعتبر الخرسانة كلها مشرخة +مجموعة f o s مستهلكة هنا


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المرفق علي رابط أخر
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vmok24msb4djdgp



نعم نفس ما قراءته له 
و هو ممن يساهموا فى الكود الأمريكى 
إن شاء الله أبحث الموضوع


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

bob_smma قال:


> رجعت و دخلت المنحني التصميمي واداني نفي الرساله
> ولو وقت حضرتك يسمح ممكن ارفع المودل علشات تشوف المشكله فين
> وشكرامشاهدة المرفق 89940



لابد من مراجعة ال model و قد تكون بالخطأ مسحت دوال البرنامج من مكان ال setup 
أنصحك مبدئيا بإعادة setup للبرنامج 
و لو أستمرت المشكلة 
عليك إما أن تنتظر شفائى أو يقوم أحد أخوانا بمراجعة ذلك 
و أنا أميل إلى إعادة ال setup


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

max moment قال:


> ربنا يزيدك علما على ما تقدمه لنا
> سؤال حضرتك لما بتيجى تصمم برج بتصممه على إنه forced vibration system ولا free vibration system ؟؟؟؟؟​



الزلازل هو قوى و لذلك التصميم على forced vibration طبعا 

و لكن يجوز التشييك على free vibration كأن تختبر قوة تحمل البرج لصاروخ يطير بسرعة و ليس بعجلة 

كما يمكنك تصميم المنشئ على كوكتيل منهم مثلا ليقاوم المتفجرات فالمتفجرات بالأساس impulsive pulse load ينتهى فورا لتبدأ free vibration بأخر سرعة


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> استاذنا الكبير م محمود
> السلام عليكم
> حضرتك ذكرت ان story shear في الاتابس ليس كما نظن؟ ارجو التوضيح



عندما تطلب من ال etabs أن يظهر لك ال story shear سيظهر معه أشياء خاصة بكل دور مثل وزن الدور و خلافه

أى أن الموضوع فى ال etabs غير مقتصر على ال shear كما يظهر من الوهلة الأولى


----------



## محمود الصقار (4 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> حضرتك ذكرت ان damping بيقلل قوة الزلزال؟
> ارجو التوضيح
> حيث ان فهمي كان damping هو فقط تشتيت الطاقة الداخلة وليس له علاقة بمقدار الطاقة ! ارجو التصحيح



أشعر بالفرحة أن أرى الإهتمام بكل كلمة وفقك الله

نعم يقلل قوة الزلازال و لعلك تذكر أن ال response spectrum هو ل 5%damping ratio و كلما زادت هذه النسبة بينزل المنحنى لتحت و بالتالى تقل قوة الزلزال لنفس المنشئ


----------



## deadheart333 (4 مايو 2013)

حضرتك ذكرت:::حالة إفتراضية لتسهيل الحل تقترب من الحقيقة و هى أن نفرض أن post yield stiffness تساوى صفر 
و هى إختصار elastic perfectly plastic 

والسؤال....ما معنى post yield stiffness؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وهل ممكن شرح اكثر لهذة الحالة لانى لم افهما جيدا ؟؟؟؟ ومتى تستخدم هذة الحالة؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (4 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أوضحت ذلك بالتفصيل فى مشاركة سابقة يا بشمهندس أحمد



تختلف عن مشاركة سابقة...لانى حضرتك هنا اسال سؤال مختلف ......لماذا من الاصل اعتبر اصلا ان قطاعات العناصر الخرسانية بها شروخ لماذا لا اخذ كامل القطاع بمعنى انه عند عمل الموديل ليه ما اخدش كامل القطاع طالما الزلزال لسة ما حصلش؟؟؟؟ ولماذا حوائط القص عندما ناخذها وهى غير 

مشرخة ناخذها Ie=0.7Ig ...... طالما هى مش مشرخة مش المفروض ناخدها كامله uncracked يعنى المفروض Ie=Ig


----------



## drkorsy (4 مايو 2013)

السلامعليكم مهندس محمود​كيف أحسبال الstifness  للدور وهل ​الstifness  للدور عباره عن ال INERTIA  للاعمده وحوائط القص و هل آخر دور ال stiffness نصف الدور اللي قبله لذلكلازم أزود كمرات في الدور الاخير لازود ال stifness وشكرا لك​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ال ultimate هى قمة المنحنى
> أما ال rupture هى النقطة أقصى اليمين
> راجع منحنى ال stress strain
> 
> ...



ما المقصود بـ post yield stiffness


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 مايو 2013)

ما المقصود بذلك
موجود في etabs summery report


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 مايو 2013)

ما المقصود بذلك
موجود ايضا في summery report


----------



## tarek elattar (4 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ محمود الصقار 
غير اجابات حضرتك على الاسئلة يليت حضرتك تطرح علينا اى مشاكل تطبيقية من خلال خبرة حضرتك وتناقشها معنا حتى لا يكون الموضوع فقط محصور باجابات الاسئلة 
واسأل الله ان يشفيك


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لا أعرف لماذا الإصرار على حسابه مع أنه لا أهمية له
> لا داعى لتطبيق الكود بالحرف مادام هناك حل أفضل يا بشمهندس أسامة فانت قد تستغرق زمنا لحسابه ثم تفاجىء أنه تعدى ال 0.05 و لو أخذت ال pdelta فى الإعتبار فئهذا أدق
> على أى حال كل ماعليك هو أن تكرر العملية على كل دور
> البسط (المقام ) قوة الزلازل المؤثرة على هذا الدور ×إرتفاع الدور ×cd من الكود على حسب النظام
> ...



بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل .. وزادك الله علما وايمانا وعملا
بالنسبة لطريقة حساب Ptot الحمل الرأسي عند كل دور شامل الادوار العليا كلها .. هل توجد طريقة في الايتابس لاستخراجه مباشرة؟
بالنسبة للمقصود ب قوة القص عند الدور .. هل اخرج قوة القص من الايتابس (علما بانها تراكميه) ثم اطرح كل دور من الدور الذي قبله ؟
ولقد جربت حساب ذلك المعامل علي موديل بسيط دون تصميم وكانت النتائج غريبة جدا 10و6..كلها اكبر من 0.3
-----------------------------------
هل معني كلام حضترك اني استغني عن حساب هذا المعامل stability coff من الاساس واخذ في الاعتبار P-Delta ؟
ام حضرتك تقصد اني اخذها في الاعتبار ثم احسب هذا المعامل
بالنسبة لشرط هذا المعامل اذا زاد عن قيمه معينه هي في الكود المصري 0.3 وفي الASCE - قيمة theta max
فأشترط الكود حسابة


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 مايو 2013)

في حالة اختيار نظام system building system
هل يتم عمل موديفاير للأعمده 0.7 بالرغم من انها لا تشارك في احمال الزلازل ؟


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (4 مايو 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> عايز اسال حضرتك عن ال modal analysis
> بالنسبة لل Eigen Vector ايش يعني frequency shift , cutoff frequency وليش بحتاجهم
> 
> وبالنسبة لل ritz vector كيف بحدد ال target dynamic participating ratio
> ...



مهندس محمود انا اكثر من مرة بسال ومبتردش عليا لي 
تقبل احتراماتي


----------



## zeeko (5 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لدي سؤال لو تفضلت م. محمود
هل واجهتم حسب خبرتكم مشاكل في (نتائج) البرامج المكركه ؟
شاكر جدا مجهودك


----------



## tarek elattar (5 مايو 2013)

المهندس/ محمود
بالرجوع للكود الامريكي جدول Table 9.5(b) الخاص بالقيم المسموح بها في حساب الdeflection أرجو توضيح القيم الصحيحه span length و ذلك لما يليLimits in ACI318 CODE- Table 9.5-b
Based on a span “ ℓ” divided by a
numerical coefficient ℓ/360, ℓ/240 etc

Definition of ℓ

– “span length of beam or one one-way slab slab, clear
projection of cantilever cantilever​مما سبق الكود الامريكي لكل أصداراته ذكر المقدار ℓ و هذا التعريف خاص بالبلاطات ذات الاتجاه الواحد أو الكمرات فقط و لا يشير من قريب أو بعيد لحاله البلاطات ذات الاتجاهين و بناء علي ما سبق و هذا للأسف شئ مخجل بأن يهمل الكود هذه المعلومه الهامه

أرجو توضيح الspan length لكل ما يلي بعد أذنك

1-الكمرات cast in place هل هو البعد من مركز الركائز أو البعد الصافي
2- البلاطات الone way هل هو البعد من مركز الركائز(الصغير) أو البعد الصافي (الصغير)
3-البلاطات اللاكمريه هل البعد الكبير أو الصغير بين الركائز(أقصد المسافه من c.l to c.l) أو البعد الكبير أو الصغير الصافي
4-نفس السؤال للبلاطات ال2 way slabs


و جزاك الله خيرا 
السلام عليكم
حاولت ان افهم هذه المذكرة التى ارفقها الاخ 

*ayelamayem77*

وفهمت منها انه 1- لابد من الاعتماد على الحسابات للترخيم فى كل الاحوال وعدم اعتبار الحد الادنى
2 - لم افهم ماذكرته الملزمة من اعتبار او عدم اعتبار حسابات الترخيم الناتجة من computer


----------



## deadheart333 (5 مايو 2013)

ماهو power specrtal desnsity؟؟؟؟؟

وما هو الacceleration Response spectrum


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ارجو توضيح تلك النقاط
> بارك الله فيك




أولا كنت سعبد أمس بزيارة أخى و حبيبى المهندس المتميز دائما حسين رصا 
و أخونا الحبيب أيضا المهندس حازم مسطو و قد قررت توريطهم فى أخذ الحسنات إن شاء الله 
و قد دعوت أخى حسين ليبدأ مشاركتى فى الردود بل و التعقيب على ردودى كى يزيد الموضوع ثراءا و أنا فى إنتظار ردوده


Fiber hinge 
نوع من أنواع ال nonlinear hinge تأخذ خواصها من خواص قطاع ال element الموجودة فيه و لها طول معين

EBF
eccentric braced frame
و هو نوع من أنواع ال frames يكون ال brace له eccentricity مقدارها e يتم تصميمها بطريقة ال capacity design 

BRBF
buckling restrained bracing frame 
ده frame ال bracing فيه إسمه BRF 
و هو bracing لا يحدث فيه buckling حين تعرصه ل comp لأنه محاط ب filled steel section

Drift optimization
عندما تحل منشئ و تصممه قم تعمل check على ال displacement فى نقطة معينة فى قمة البرج قد تجدها مثلا 40سم و ينص الكود على ألا تتجاوز 30 سم 
هذا الخيار يمكنك من أن تقول لل ETABS أنا عايزها بس 30 سم و صمم المنشئ من أول و جديد 
من بضعة سنين كان الدكتور أشرف حبيب الله مدير شركة ال CSI هنا فى بلدية دبى و كان يسوق فى الأساس لل ETABS و كان فخور بهذه الميزة حتى أنه ذكر أن أحد مصممى ال steel قال له أن هذا سحر ثم بدأ يشرح أن ذلك يعتمد على مبدأ ال virtual work 
سألته و ماذا عن الخرسانة 
الحمد لله أصبح هذا الخيار موجود


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> هل يوجد اماكن مفضلة لوضح dampers



حقيقة لم يذكر أحد مما قرأت لهم شئ فى ذلك 

الصورة الموجودة هى لل torrie mayor فى المكسيك تكلمنا عنه فبل ذلك 
تم نمذجته ب SAP 2000 و كما ترون تم وضع ال dampers فى ال bracing فى منطقة overlap للbracing 
إلى الأن لا أعلم لماذا تم عمل هذا ال overlap
و هذا عكس ما أتوقع


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> انا سعيد جدا جدا باجابات حضرتك....والله لاشهد امام الله يوم القيامة انك ما قصرت وساقل لربى عز وجل ان هذا عبدك لم يتاخر ولم يخفى عنا علمه وانه اغرقنا بعلمه اسال الله لك يا استاذى العزيز ان يرفعك بكل حرف تكتبه درجة فى الجنة
> 
> ::::ولى تعليق على اجابة حضرتك::::::هل حضرتك تقصد ان الshear wall تكون غير مشرخه فى الادوار السفليه والادوار العلويه تكون مشرحة؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



حل المنشئ كله على أنه غير مشرخ ثم شوف النتائج الجزء اللى تلاقيه عليه tension يؤدى إلى ***** غير ال modifier له
تعرف من إظهار ال stress على الحوائط 

لا أعرف ، يسأل من كتبه


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هل حضرتك هذة الdampers متعلقة بالمنشأت المعدنية فقط لان حضرتك ذكرت بانها اجزاء تلحق ال bracing فى ال lateral force resisting system ...
> 
> ومن المعروف ان الbracing لايوجد الا فى المنشأت المعدنية؟؟؟؟ .....وهل توجد ايضا فى المنشأت الخرسانية؟؟؟؟
> 
> :::وهل يمكن استاذنا مزيد من التوضيح للbase isolation لانى تعثرت فى فهمها؟؟؟؟ شكرا لحضرتك جزيل الشكر؟؟؟؟



المنشاءات التى أعلم أن بها dampers هى steel و لكن هذا لا يمنع إمكانية تركيبها فى منشئ خرسانى أو حتى precast 

ال bracing شائعة فى المنشاءات ال steel لكنها موجودة بالفعل فى منشاءات خرسانية 

ال base isolation 
هى طريقة لمحاولة عزل المنشئ جزئيا من الزلزال و إن كانت قوة الزلزال تصل للمنشئ ثم تترجم إلى ثلاثة أجزاء -المعادلة العامة للحركة-
أحد هذه الأجراء كما أوضحنا سابقا هى ال kd
و لو تخيلت منشئ مثلا 3 طوابق على isolation هذا يكافئ عندى منشئ 4 طوابق الطابق السفلى له stiffness صغيرة جدا 
و عند دراسة ductilty demand فى هذا المنشئ ذو ال 4 طوابق ستجد أنها تقترب من infinity عند ال الطابق السفلى فى الوفت الذى يتطلب قدر بسيط جدا جدا من ductilty demand فى باقى الأدوار


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> نعلم حضرتك تماما ان المنشأ يتصرف ضمن مرحلة الplasticity والتى هى (in elastic) ....وهنا ياتى السؤال ....
> 
> 1- لماذا نقوم بادخال modulus of Elasticity مع اننا نعرف ان تصرف النقاط فى المنشأ سيتعدى حدود المرونة؟؟؟؟ انا اقصد ان احنا مثلا ندخل modulus of plasticity؟؟
> 
> ...



أولا لا يوجد شئ أعرفه إسمه modulus of plasticity لأن فى مرحلة ال plasticity لايوجد معامل واحد بل معاملات كثيرا لذلك عندما تريد أن تدخل ذلك للبرنامج ، تدخل له كامل ال curve 
و هذا متاح ال ETABS الجديد

ثانيا كما أخبرت قبل ذلك أننا نجل المنشئ فى ال ETABS -Linear Elastic و بالتالى نحتاج الk للعناصر و بالتالى ال E للعناصر 
و أيضا نستعمل ال elastic RS 
و لكن نعالج ذلك بالنسبة للمنشء بال R و ال modifiers 
و نعالج ذلك بالنسبة لل RS بال scale factor لوجود ال R داخله


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> لدى سؤال حضرتك يتعلق بمعاملات التشريخ للعناصر الخرسانية اثناء الزلازل...... تكلمت مع المهندس الفاضل اسامة اسامة فيما يتعلق باننا نعتبر ان القطاعات مشرخة نتيجة احمال الزلازل
> 
> وهنا ياتى السؤال.....هل حضرتك انا بفترض اصلا ان الزلزال حصل وعمل تشريخ فى القطاعات فكل اللى بعمله انى بعمل محاكاه للقطاع بعدما حدث له تشريخ من المومنت نتيجة الزلزال؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



تكلمت أن ال modifiers لها ثلاثة أسباب و عندما تكلمت عن الزلزال كان فى سبب غير ال cracking الزلزال عندى كونه nonlinear inelastic فهو يحتاج ل modifier حتى إن لم يحدث cracking

راجع مشاركتى


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> عند عمل سقف 2d عادى جدا ....اليس من المفترض ان افرض قطاعات الكمرات والسقف uncracked واحسب المومنت اللى هايتولد فيها ....واقارن Mapp>Mcr
> 
> او العكس ...حيث ان الMcr هو العزم اللى هايشرخ عنده القطاع وال Mapp هو عزم الانحناء المتولد فى القطاع ....واذا تحققت المعادلة السابقة يجب ان ندخل Ie للقطاع بدلا من
> 
> ...



أحسنت
معاك حق فيما ذهبت إليه 
و لكن 
العزم لا يفنى و لا يستحدث من عدم 
العزم لن يقل قد يقل فى مكان و يزيد فى أخر ، العزم سيعيد توزيع نفسه بناءا على ال I الجديدة و بعد عمل trails للوصول إلى ال I النهائية


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> استاذنا م محمود
> بالنسبة للفاصل الزلزالي
> هل يتم عملة في جميع المناطق ولا يمكن استثناؤه في المناطق الضعيفة



لو تقصد الفواصل التى ينصح بها الكود فى حالة وجود Re-Entrant corners 
فقد وجدتها فى كتب كثيرة كنصائح و لم أجد أحد يأخذ بها و لا حتى فى المناطق المتوسطة


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> من المعروف ان القطاع لو معرض لمومنت فقط وعايز اشوف هايشرخ ولا لا....بحسب الMapp والMcr واقارنهم ببعض طيب حضرتك لوعندى قطاع معرض لmoment و normal زى الشير وول....انا عايز احسب اذا كان القطاع هايشرخ ولا لا؟؟؟ ما هى القوانين المستخدمة لمعرفة ذلك؟؟؟ طبعا انا عايز اعمل كدة علشان اعمل check على الشير وول اذا كانت هاتشرخ ولا لا



ليس ما ذكرته من المعروف هو الأصل 
الأصل فى الموضوع أننا نحضر ال stress على القطاع و نقارنه بال cracking stress مثلا 0.62sqrtfc' 

أما ماذكرته أنت فقد تم تحويل هذا ال stress إلى moment فى الكمرات لطبيعة الكمرات التى تتعرض فى الأغلب إلى moment


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> لماذا لا بقوم برنامج السيف بحساب أجهاد القص لأعمده بجانبها فتحه في البلاطه الflat slab؟؟
> 
> ...



لم أتمكن من رؤية الرابط يبدو أن ال 4shared لا يعمل على الموبيل أعتقد أن ال mediafire شغال على الموبيل 

لكن أنا إلى الأن لا أستخدم ال SAFE لإختبار ال punch و أسترشد به فقط 
و قد يرجع ذلك إلى إختلاف طريقة وضع ال shear studs فى الكود الأمريكى عن ال shear links فى الكود البريطانى 
و الذى يصر البرنامج بحكم أنه أمريكى أن يضع ال shear links بطريقة الكود الأمريكى حتى لو أختارت الكود البريطانى 

المشكلة عندنا هنا فى الإمارات أن الشائع هو طريقة ال primeters و التى لا يتبناها ال SAFE


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> حقيقة لم يذكر أحد مما قرأت لهم شئ فى ذلك
> 
> الصورة الموجودة هى لل torrie mayor فى المكسيك تكلمنا عنه فبل ذلك
> تم نمذجته ب SAP 2000 و كما ترون تم وضع ال dampers فى ال bracing فى منطقة overlap للbracing
> ...



في تصميم هذا البرج بالsap2000 تم عمل dampers .. تظهر هنا مشكله كبيرة هي ان برنامج الساب لا يستطيع حل nonlinear material للعناصر الخطيه frame element ولكن فقط nonlinear links عن طريق direct integration ولكن كم تتوقع اخذ وقت لحل هذا البرج ؟

وكيف تم استيفاء شروط Response spectrum هناك .. اقصد ان الحل هنا يجب ان يكون nonlinear لكن كما نعرف ان RS لا يمكن حلة Nonlinear بسبب عدم وجود nonlinear modal وهو موضوع جديد في طور البحث الآن
اذن كيف تم التصميم .. اكيد Time History
في حالة التصميم TH هل يتم قسمتة علي R ام لا ؟
وهل يتم ايضا قسم قيمة damper علي R ام لا ؟
ماذا اذا كان earthquake records غير متاحه ؟

ارجو التفصيل في تلك المسألة وتوضيح انواع dampers وكيفية نمذجه البرج linear elastic في وجود nonlinear damper


----------



## deadheart333 (6 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> حل المنشئ كله على أنه غير مشرخ ثم شوف النتائج الجزء اللى تلاقيه عليه tension يؤدى إلى ***** غير ال modifier له
> تعرف من إظهار ال stress على الحوائط
> 
> لا أعرف ، يسأل من كتبه


حضرتك ذكرت انه.....حل المنشئ كله على أنه غير مشرخ ثم شوف النتائج الجزء اللى تلاقيه عليه tension يؤدى إلى ***** ....ما هى هذة الكلمة المحذوفة****؟؟؟؟

ولما اظهر الstress على الحوائط....اشوف S11 ولا S22ولاS12ولاSmax؟؟؟؟...وما هى القيم التى اقارن بها نتائج هذة الاجهادات 

حتى اقول ان الحائط شرخ؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (6 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> المنشاءات التى أعلم أن بها dampers هى steel و لكن هذا لا يمنع إمكانية تركيبها فى منشئ خرسانى أو حتى precast
> 
> ال bracing شائعة فى المنشاءات ال steel لكنها موجودة بالفعل فى منشاءات خرسانية
> 
> ...



ما المقصود بالductility demand ؟؟؟؟تعريفها الفيزيائى

وما معنى انه عند دراسة ductilty demand فى هذا المنشئ ذو ال 4 طوابق ستجد أنها تقترب من infinity عند ال الطابق السفلى فى الوفت الذى يتطلب قدر بسيط جدا جدا من ductilty demand فى باقى الأدوار؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (6 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> تكلمت أن ال modifiers لها ثلاثة أسباب و عندما تكلمت عن الزلزال كان فى سبب غير ال cracking الزلزال عندى كونه nonlinear inelastic فهو يحتاج ل modifier حتى إن لم يحدث cracking
> 
> راجع مشاركتى



معلش يا استاذنا انا دورت ولاقيت المشاركة بس انا عايز اعرف معلومات اكتر......لماذا الmodifiers حتى وان لم يحدث cracking ؟؟؟؟انا 

شايف ان الزلزال لما حصل عمل تشريخ فى القطاعات فانا بعمل محاكاه لهذا التشريخ نتيجة المومنت الذى نتج من الزلزال.

::::معلش حضرتك انا تهت شوية.....اجابة اخيرة من حضرتك...انا ليه بعمل الmodifiers ؟؟؟ مش علشان فى cracks حصلت؟؟؟وممكن

توضيح موضوع ارتباط الmodifiers بان الزلزال nonlinear inelastic؟؟؟؟؟ انا اسف جدا على الاطالة بس فى الحقيقى انا دماغى 

ضربت شوية من الموضوع دة فمحتاج توضيح...



محمود الصقار قال:


> ليس ما ذكرته من المعروف هو الأصل
> الأصل فى الموضوع أننا نحضر ال stress على القطاع و نقارنه بال cracking stress مثلا 0.62sqrtfc'
> 
> أما ماذكرته أنت فقد تم تحويل هذا ال stress إلى moment فى الكمرات لطبيعة الكمرات التى تتعرض فى الأغلب إلى moment



الكلام دة حضرتك معناه انى مابعملش modifiers للقطاعات الخرسانية الا لما يحصلها cracking ....وحضرتك ذكرت فى مشاركة سابقة انى 

فى حالة الزلازل بعمل بردة modifiers وحتى وان لم يحدث cracks .... يعنى كدة كدة لو حصل زلزال بعمل modifiers سواء القطاع

شرخ او لم يشرخ ...ولذلك ما الفائدة اصلا انى اشوف القطاع شرخ ولا لا...ما هو كدة كدة الزلزال لو حصل هاعمل modifiers للقطاعات 

الخرسانية....بمعنى اننى لست مخير بل اننى مسير فى حالة حدوث الزلزال...وبناءاعليه...الشير وول كدة كدة لازم اعتبر انها مشرخة علشان الزلزال 

nonlinearinelastic يعنى اضرب الجساءة * 0.35 ... منتظر تعليق حضرتك اللى هايريح قلبى


----------



## deadheart333 (6 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ليس ما ذكرته من المعروف هو الأصل
> الأصل فى الموضوع أننا نحضر ال stress على القطاع و نقارنه بال cracking stress مثلا 0.62sqrtfc'
> 
> أما ماذكرته أنت فقد تم تحويل هذا ال stress إلى moment فى الكمرات لطبيعة الكمرات التى تتعرض فى الأغلب إلى moment


يعنى حضرتك مافيش قوانين تجمع الmoment والnormal ونقارن الاثنين بعزم التشريخ Mcr؟؟؟ انا عايز اعمل كدة فى حالة انى مش عايز احسي مانويال ومش عايز الجأ لطريقة 

اظهار الstresses ....لا اريد ان اتقيد بطريقة معينة


----------



## محمود الصقار (6 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخونا المشرفين أرجو عدم حذف كلمة c-r-a-k -e-d كراكد من كل المشاركات
لأنها تحذف تلقائيا و تظهر كنجوم ******
محمود الصقار


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخونا المشرفين أرجو عدم حذف كلمة c-r-a-k -e-d كراكد من كل المشاركات
> لأنها تحذف تلقائيا و تظهر كنجوم ******
> محمود الصقار



معذرة استاذنا الصقار المشكلة ليست من المشرفين وانما في برمجة الملتقى حيث يقوم ابدال الكلمة بالنجوم ...القارئ للموضوع ان شاء الله سيكون المعنى واضح بالنسبة له ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخونا المشرفين أرجو عدم حذف كلمة c-r-a-k -e-d كراكد من كل المشاركات
> لأنها تحذف تلقائيا و تظهر كنجوم ******
> محمود الصقار



معذرة استاذنا الصقار المشكلة ليست من المشرفين وانما في برمجة الملتقى حيث يقوم ابدال الكلمة بالنجوم ...القارئ للموضوع ان شاء الله سيكون المعنى واضح بالنسبة له ...


----------



## deadheart333 (7 مايو 2013)

لدى سؤال حضرتك ...لا اتذكر ان كنت سألته قبل ذلك ام لا....

هل يجوز فى الادوار العليا استبدال الشيروول بـــــFrames ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> طب دى تستغلها فرصة للإلتزام بلفظ الأوتاد بدلا من اللفظ المستخدم فى
> بعض المراجع العربية و لا أعرف لماذا الإصرار عليه مع أنه يحمل عند العوام معنى غير طيب
> 
> كل ما عليك هو أن ترى ماهو ال capacity لل pile و تقسمه على حاصل ضرب قطر ال pile ×0.01



أولا جزاك الله خيرا

ثانيا : ما هي وحدات ال pile capacity وايضا pile diameter اللي في المقام لان قيمة K ستختلف حسب الوحدات

ثالثا: في Atkins manual for analysis & design , ذكروا طريقة حساب spring stiffness كما في الصورة , فما رايك بها


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 مايو 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما قول استاذنا الصقار فى هذه المشاركة من احد المهندسين الفاضل
> [h=2]
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا

في اي كود كندي تلك المعادلة حيث اني لم أجدها في A23.3-04 Design of concrete structures


----------



## كسار (7 مايو 2013)

مهندس محمود ..عندي سؤال بخصوص الفقرة ibc2009 16-44 التي تشرح عن مسافة الفصل بين المباني.
ما هي طريقة الحصول على delta (max) من موديل الإيتابس؟
و هل هناك قيم تقريبية متناسبة مع الإرتفاع بحسب الجملة المستخدمة؟


----------



## haf_hamza (7 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، 
أستاذنا محمود بارك الله فيك وأحسن الله إليك 

1. في المنطقة الزلزالية الرابعة وباعتماد نضام SMRF هل بالإمكان اعتماد اعمدة أقل من 300 مم و لا تستجيب لشرط a/b >0.4 خاصة أن الكود الأمريكي في الفقرة 21.6.1 ينص أن هذا الخيار يجب تطبيقه عندما تكون Pu>Agf'c/10 . 







مشاهدة المرفق untitled.bmp


أنتظر رأيك أستاذ محمود في هذه القراءة للكود ؟


2. في برنامج إيتابس، وعند بداية التصميم، احيانا يحتار المهندس هل يقوم بإدخال العمود كحائط (shear wall) أو كعمود (column) في البرنامج، فبماذا تنصحنا استاذ محمود ؟ وهل يمكننا الإعتماد على الجدول R21.9.1 الموجود الكود الأمريكي ؟ 


مشاهدة المرفق untitled2.bmp 







3. لماذا عند رفع جهد الخرسانة، shear forces of walls ترتفع ؟


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> كما تكلمنا يا هندسة أن ذلك خاص ب model الزلازل و عند حدوث الزلازل كده كده العمود هيبقى link ما يفرقش معاه membrane أو غيره
> أما عن تصميم العمود بدون release مع وجود ال shell فهذا يكون فى model الرياح
> 
> البرح كما وعدتك سابقا بعد الشفاء بإذن الله



ملاحظات علي الموديل

1- حمل الحوائط 0.7ton.m  , دة حمل كبير اه نوع الحوائط دة
2- لماذا تم وضع ال time period كا قيمة ولم تترك البرنامج يحسبها 
فأنت وضعتها 
Period Calculation: User Defined
 User T = 1.6024
فكانت المعادلة V = (Cv I W) / (R T) (Eqn. 1) هي الحاكمة والزمن في المقام يعني لما يقل القوي تزيد فكانت قيمة V
V Used = 0.0363W = 470.21
Ft Used = 52.74

في حالة حسابها عن طريق البرنامج فستكون 
Ta = 1.6742 sec
 T Used = 1.0000 sec
W Used = 12950.09

V (Eqn 1) = 0.0582W
V (Eqn 2) = 0.1000W
V (Eqn 3) = 0.0242W
V (Eqn 4) = 0.0349W

V Used = 0.0582W = 753.46 قوي اكبر من القوي مع زمن 1.6024

Ft Used = 52.74


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 مايو 2013)

جميع أجوبة م. محمود الصقار مع الاسئلة حتي تاريخة من هذا الموضوع



> Mahmoud AlSakkar Q&A.rar
> 
> 
> useful excel sheets
> ...


----------



## ayelamayem77 (7 مايو 2013)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> ملاحظات علي الموديل
> 
> 1- حمل الحوائط 0.7ton.m  , دة حمل كبير اه نوع الحوائط دة
> 2- لماذا تم وضع ال time period كا قيمة ولم تترك البرنامج يحسبها
> ...



السلام عليكم و رحمه الله

أخي الحبيب محمد أبو مريم

أولا أريد ان أنتهز هذه الفرصه لأشكرك علي كل ما تبذله من مجهود طيب في نشر العلم يلمسه أي مهندس يدخل علي منتدي المهندسين العرب

أما ما ذكرته حضرتك حول تطبيق الكود فانا أعلمه جيدا

أما حول الموديل فقد اخذته من رابط أقتراح مشروع كامل لأستاذنا الفاضل/ أسامه نواره و هو جزاه الله خيرا كان يقوم بتطبيق الكود المصري و كما تعلم حضرتك لا يوجد في الايتابس الكود المصري و الغرض من أدراجي للموديل في هذا الرابط كان من أجل تطبيق طريقه الbuilding frame system و ذلك ليقيني حتي الان بأن الetabs لا يستطيع حل الbuilding frame system بتمثيل نموزج واحد فقط للزلازل للأسباب التي ذكرتها و منتظرين المهندس محمود بأن يراسل شركه csi بعد أن يشفيه الله تعالي.
فلم أعدل أي شئ في الموديل غير تحويل الاعمده الي link و جعل البلاطات membrane لتوضيح وجه نظري بعدم أستطاعه برنامج الايتابس بحل link في حاله تفعيل p-delta
أرجو أن تكون الصوره وضحت


----------



## محمود الصقار (7 مايو 2013)

bob_smma قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عندي سؤال وارجو ان اجد له رد
> ما الفرق بين طيف التجاوب الافقي المرن وطيف التجاوب التصميمي الافقي



تصحيح الإجابة السابقة 
طيف التجاوب المرن هو طيف التجاوب الخام الناتج من حل المنشاءات 
طيف التجاوب التصميمى هو تقريب للشكل السابق بصورة منتظمة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (7 مايو 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> أخي الحبيب محمد أبو مريم
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا علي التوضيح


----------



## bob_smma (7 مايو 2013)

شكرا م\محمود


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 مايو 2013)

عند حساب الpunching shear علي البلاطات يشترط الكود الامريكي أخذ تأثير العزوم ACI318-08-11.11.7 
(Where gravity load, wind, earthquake,
or other lateral forces cause transfer of unbalanced
moment Mu between a slab and column
السؤال:
ذكر أحد المواقع بضروره أخد تأثير العزوم كذلك عند تصميم الRAFT FOUNDATION أي (لا تصمم للPUNCHING SHEAR) علي الحمل الرأسي فقط هل هذا صحيح؟؟
لأنه من الطبيعي أن تنتقل نسبه من العزوم علي الاعمده حسب وضعها (طرفي أو وسطي أو جانبي) الي البلاطه فلذلك يؤخد تأثيرها علي البلاطات في حساب الPUNCHING و لكن ماذا عن الRAFT أو ISOLATED FOOTING معرضه لعزوم من الرياح أو الزلازل.؟؟؟


----------



## soklana (8 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> 1-دى مشاركة سابقة لحضرتك.....بالنسبة للشير وول ليه حضرتك نغير الm11,m22,m12 ؟؟؟ مش انا المهم عندى f11,f22,f12 علشان هى ال axial ؟؟؟ وما
> 
> معنى فى حالة الcomp؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



1- لو عندك core ستجد ال f22 تنتقل تلقائيا على الحائط ك m22 على الحائط الثانى 
و لو عندك torsion على الحائط ستنقل على ال core ك m12 
وجود ال f11 و ال m11 مرتبط بوجود support أفقى مباشر أو قريب من ال shell

أى حائط يمكنك إظهار ال stress عليها و خصوصا s22 لو لقيت أى stress موجب يعنى tension و كمان هذا الشد أكبر من قيمة 0.62sqrtfc'
هنا الحائط سيحدث به ***** و بالتالى يتغير ال modifier

يستكمل


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

2-
البلاطات أهم عمل لها هو نقل قوة الزلازل أفقيا للحوائط و بالتالى فالبلاطة ك diaphragm هى أساسا f11 f22 f12


3- الكمرات تتحمل torsion 

4-راجع النقطة الأولى لكن f11 ليست shear


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> انا قصدت حضرتك ان احنا نلغى الشيروول فى الادوار العليا ونعوض عنها ب frames ...لانى افترضت مثلا مثلا ان الادوار العليا هاتبقى قاعات اجتماعات فطبعا ماينفعش اعمل
> 
> shear wall فى قاعة الاجتماعات فهل ينفع انى استبدل الشيروول بframes ؟؟؟؟؟؟



ليه تحاولها ل frames ما تلغى بعض ال walls و تستبقى ما تريد


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> متى نأخذ التاثير الرأسى لقوى الزلازل (Uz) فى الحسابات؟؟؟؟؟؟لانى دائما اخذ التاثير الافقى فقط؟؟؟؟



دائما 

و يصبح أكثر تأثيرا فى حالة الcantilevers الكبيرة و كذلك ال transfer structures


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> استاذنا م محمود
> جزاك الله خيرا
> بالنسبة العلاقة بين energy dissipation and ductility
> هل صحيح كلما تزيد ductility تزيد energy dissipation
> ...



ليس بالضرورة زيادة ال ductilty تعنى زيادة ال energy dissiption 

ال ductility لها علاقة بأكبر إزاحة ممكنة مقارنة بالإزاحة التى تحدث عند ال yield 

أما ال energy dissiption فهى عبارة عن مساحة الحلقة ال hyseresis loop و هذا تنتج من ذهاب العنصر يمين و شمال 

بعض الأحيان يحدث فى ال loop ما يسمى pinching و تجد الحلقة تنضم لبعضها عند نقطة الصفر و بالتالى تقل المساحة فتقل الطاقة المتبددة 

لو ال loop منتظمة و ليس بها مشاكل تستطيع القول أنه مع زيادة الductiliy تزيد ال energy dissiption


----------



## deadheart333 (9 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ليه تحاولها ل frames ما تلغى بعض ال walls و تستبقى ما تريد



يعنى حضرتك مبدأ تحويل الشير وول لــــframes يجوز ولا مرفوض؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> في حالة حدوث long period earthquake
> كيف نتعامل مع منشأ يمكن تعرضه لهذا النوع من الزلازل؟


كلمة long period earthquake لها كثر من معنى عندى
ماذا تقصد أنت؟


----------



## deadheart333 (9 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> دائما
> 
> و يصبح أكثر تأثيرا فى حالة الcantilevers الكبيرة و كذلك ال transfer structures



حضرتك فى حالة اخذ المركبة الراسية للزلازل ....فى جدول Modal mass participating ratio ...هل يجب التأكد من ان Sum UZ تتعدى ال 90% من كتلة المنشأ ؟

لانه بهذا الشكل اصبح عندى ازاحة رأسية اللى هيا Uz ....ما راى حضرتك؟؟؟؟ لك جزيل الشكر يا استاذنا العزيز


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما معني earthquake intensity



شدة الزلزال تعبر عن ال strength للزلزال قوته هل قوى أم ضعيف لعلك تعلم أن ميراكللى عمل تصنيف ثم عدله و كل تأثير يعبر عن قوة معينة 
مثلا لو تحرك ورق الشجر غير الغصون غير جذع الشجرة و هكذا دوليك و هو مقياس يخص كل منطقة أثناء حدوث نفس الزلزال بعكس ال magnitude الذى يرتبط بالزلزال نفسه على بعد معين ثابت من مركز الزلزال 

و لو جاز لى أن أقول أن ال PGA بدأ بنفس الطريقة و لكن بطريقة عديدة يمكن تقيمها


----------



## deadheart333 (9 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> 1- لو عندك core ستجد ال f22 تنتقل تلقائيا على الحائط ك m22 على الحائط الثانى
> و لو عندك torsion على الحائط ستنقل على ال core ك m12
> وجود ال f11 و ال m11 مرتبط بوجود support أفقى مباشر أو قريب من ال shell
> 
> ...



1-ممكن حضرتك توضيح اكثر للنقطة الاولى؟؟؟؟ لانى لم افهمها جيدا

2-وما معنى لو عندك torsion على الحائط ستنقل على ال core ك m12؟؟؟؟ هل حضرتك قصدت وجود شيروول مع الكور؟؟؟؟ ارجو توضيح حضرتك


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما هو modal damping
> وهل دائما نتركها 5% في الاتابس في حالة الخرسانه ولا علي حسب المنشأ استيل او خرسانه
> وماذا اذا كان لدينا منشأ مكون جزء منه من steel والخرسانه ايضا هنا هيكون 5% ولا 2%



Modal damping 
هو ال damping الذي نستعمله فى ال modal analysis
ال modal analysis يستعمل لل Response Spectrum و ال Modal Time Hisrory 

فى الخرسانة 5% فى الحديد 2-3%

لو منشئ مختلط أنت محظوظ لأنى كنت سأجيبك كيف نتحايل لنصل لما نريد قبل الأن أما مع ETABS 2013 فأنت محظوظ لوجود Material damping properties عند تعريف كل material


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ماذا عن استخدام flat slab في المناطق العاليه زلزاليا..فهل يوجد شروط في الاكواد بمنع ذلك
> تكلمت مع احد المهندسين وقال انه يمكن استخدام flat slab ولكن يجب استخراجها من الموديل بمعني انك تستخدم building frame system
> فما رأي حضرتك ؟



لعلنا تكلمنا عن ذلك فى مداخلة سابقة 
لايوجد أى عنصر محذور فى منطقة 
لكن العناصر قد تمنع من المشاركة فى مقاومة الزلازل 
و منها ال flat slab فى المناطق الزلزالية العالية 
أستخدم أى نظام و لا تجعل ال flat slab تتحمل سوى ال vertical loading


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

حمزة القبلان قال:


> السلام عليكم , مهندس محمود ,
> المكتب الاستشاري الذي كنت اعمل به كان يستخدم ال modifiers للزلازل والرياح بنفس القيمة , وعند عمل check لل drift كان يعمل حفظ للملف ويضرب هذه القيمة ب 1.43 ويقوم بتحقيق ال drift للزلازل والرياح بناء على هذه الطريقة اي ان ال modifiers للزلازل والرياح هي نفسها والامر فقط يختلف عند تحقيق الdrift .
> فهل هذا صحيح ؟؟؟؟ ( رئيس القسم في هذا المكتب كان المهندس ماجد هاشمي اعتقد انك تعرفه مهندسنا )



الموضوع كما ذكرت يا هندسة محل دراستى عندما أصل إلى قناعة سأتكلم عنه بشكل تفصيلى 

المهندس ماجد الهاشمى يشرفنى أن أعرفه بس للأسف لم ألتقى به و لكن المهندس حازم مسطو أخبرنى أنه كان يعمل هنا فى عدنان سفارينى 
ممكن أكون قابلته و لكن ذاكرتى لا تسعفنى


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> قيل لي : انه من الخطأ عمل جميع الاسقف flat slab في جميع الادوار وان الافضل البدء بسقف كمرات ثم يمكن عمل الفلات بعد ذلك
> فما رأي حضرتك ؟
> وماذا اذا كان الفلات مطلب معماري في جميع الادوار...فهل من احتياطات ما اثناء التصميم ؟



ما قيل لك غير صحيح 
أعلى برج فى العالم الأن برج خليفة فى دبى كذلك 
و هو بالمناسبة wall bearing system 
بالإضافة إلى مجموعة outriggers
كل ال slabs هى flat slab تم حلها بال ABQUS


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 مايو 2013)

أحبك في الله قال:


> تحياتي لأستاذنا المهندس محمود الصقار علي المجهود المبذول وحرصه علي زكاة العلم و أهديه نسخة ال etabs 2013



ربنا يفرحك و يعزك 
سعيد جدا بهذه المشاركة 
ساعدتنى أن أتعرف على etabs 2013


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ليس بالضرورة زيادة ال ductilty تعنى زيادة ال energy dissiption
> 
> ال ductility لها علاقة بأكبر إزاحة ممكنة مقارنة بالإزاحة التى تحدث عند ال yield
> 
> ...



فعلا يا استاذنا اانا قرأت موضوع pinching behavior لكن معرفش سببة ايه
ارجو التوضيح ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> كلمة long period earthquake لها كثر من معنى عندى
> ماذا تقصد أنت؟



وضح حضرتك المعاني لكي استفيد.....لكني اقصد مدة الزلزال ك السنترو 30 ثانية مثلا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> Modal damping
> هو ال damping الذي نستعمله فى ال modal analysis
> ال modal analysis يستعمل لل Response Spectrum و ال Modal Time Hisrory
> 
> ...



ارجو التوضيح لكي نستفيد منها
وفي حالة وضع RS في الايتابس يطلب function damping
ثم عند الدخول علي مربع حالات التحميل specx specx+ وهكذا توجد خانه لوضع structural and functional damping
فما الفرق بينهما ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ما قيل لك غير صحيح
> أعلى برج فى العالم الأن برج خليفة فى دبى كذلك
> و هو بالمناسبة wall bearing system
> بالإضافة إلى مجموعة outriggers
> كل ال slabs هى flat slab تم حلها بال ABQUS



ما الفرق بين box structure and wall bearing system ؟
shear wall التي نستخدمها في building frame system تحمل احمال رأسية .. اذن ستعتبر wall bearing system ؟
هل يوجد سبب لحل البلاطه علي برنامج ABAQUS ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> لعلنا تكلمنا عن ذلك فى مداخلة سابقة
> لايوجد أى عنصر محذور فى منطقة
> لكن العناصر قد تمنع من المشاركة فى مقاومة الزلازل
> و منها ال flat slab فى المناطق الزلزالية العالية
> أستخدم أى نظام و لا تجعل ال flat slab تتحمل سوى ال vertical loading



هل يوجد شرط في البلاطات مثل الاعمده في bulding frame system يجب عمل لها deformation combitaility check
فهل يوجد للبلاطات مماثل ؟
وماذا عن punch نتيجه تحركها مع المبني اثناء الزلزال ( في حالة استخراجها من مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه )؟


----------



## deadheart333 (9 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> 2-
> البلاطات أهم عمل لها هو نقل قوة الزلازل أفقيا للحوائط و بالتالى فالبلاطة ك diaphragm هى أساسا f11 f22 f12
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم أستاذنا العظيم.....فى الصور الأتية ...فى الshear wall ...مش اتجاه f11 كما فى الصورة والبتالى المفروض نعتبره shear ؟؟؟؟فلماذا نقوم بتغيير الmodifier 

لـــf11 ...مش المفروض نسيبه زى ماهو؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (9 مايو 2013)

سؤال اخر حضرتك......

1-بالنسبة للshell element سواء كانت شيروول او بلاطات ...لماذا نقوم فقط بتغيير f11 , f22 , f12 و m11 ,m22 ,m12 ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا لانقوم بتغيير ال Shear modifier اللى هو V13 , V23 .....اليست من خصائص الStiffness للقطاع ؟؟؟؟؟ 

2-حضرتك ذكرت قبل ذلك ...يتم تخفيض الstiffness لحائط القص f11=f22=f12=m11=m22=m12=0.7 . فى حالة الcompressio.....هل المقصود هنا بحالة الcompression ان القطاع uncracked لانه لم يتعرض لمومنت نتج عنه شد قام بعمل تشريخ لقطاع الحائط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولماذا طالما الحائط لم يشرخ نأخذ الmodifier تساوى 1 بدلا من 0.7 ؟؟؟؟

معذرة على اسألتى الكثيرة ولكن ها لفهم مجريات الامور 

لكى نفهم بالتفصيل ما نفعله فى البرامج وليس مجردعمل هذة الاختيارات دون فهمها....شكرا لك استاذنا لانك اعطيتنا هذة الروح الجميلة


----------



## parasismic (11 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم

كما أرشدنا أساتذتنا الأفاضل أنه ينبغي عند نمذجة الجدران القضية لا خطيا استعمال طريقة Distributed plasticity عن طريق خاصية Fiber section

فما هو الحل الأنسب للجدران ذات السمك المتغير بدلالة الارتفاع كما هو مبين في الصورة



RDC.jpg 




الصور المرفقة 





3d rdc ssol.jpg‏ (22.6 كيلوبايت, 6 مشاهدات)


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 مايو 2013)

هل هناك تعريفان لكلمة overstrength فهي مذكورة في حساب R وايضا في ك special seismic load combination


----------



## parasismic (12 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم

عملية تصدير العناصر الانشائية من ال etabs الى ال perform 3d تمت بنجاح الا أن الأحمال وللأسف لم تظهر لا في برنامج perform 3d ولا في ملف التصدير الناتج من file-export-perform 3d text file

علما أني تقيدت بتعليمات الدليل الخاص ببرنامج ال perform 3d 

فما الحل يا ترى؟


فيما يلي ملف التصدير لمبنى بسيط من طابقين مكون من أعمدة- روافد و بلاطات تحت تأثير حمولة موزعة بانتظام و حمولة مركزة شاقولية في أحد الأعمدة




; File E:\ETABS R+10\OUTPUT BUILDING\SAMPLE5.TPE saved 5/11/13 18:38:28 in KN-m
; File contains element connectivity for import into Perform3D

0, 0, 3, 0, 0, 6
0, 6, 3, 0, 6, 6
0, 12, 3, 0, 12, 6
0, 18, 3, 0, 18, 6
6, 0, 3, 6, 0, 6
6, 6, 3, 6, 6, 6
6, 12, 3, 6, 12, 6
6, 18, 3, 6, 18, 6
12, 0, 3, 12, 0, 6
12, 6, 3, 12, 6, 6
12, 12, 3, 12, 12, 6
12, 18, 3, 12, 18, 6
18, 0, 3, 18, 0, 6
18, 6, 3, 18, 6, 6
18, 12, 3, 18, 12, 6
18, 18, 3, 18, 18, 6
0, 0, 6, 0, 6, 6
0, 6, 6, 0, 12, 6
0, 12, 6, 0, 18, 6
6, 0, 6, 6, 6, 6
6, 6, 6, 6, 12, 6
6, 12, 6, 6, 18, 6
12, 0, 6, 12, 6, 6
12, 6, 6, 12, 12, 6
12, 12, 6, 12, 18, 6
18, 0, 6, 18, 6, 6
18, 6, 6, 18, 12, 6
18, 12, 6, 18, 18, 6
0, 18, 6, 6, 18, 6
6, 18, 6, 12, 18, 6
12, 18, 6, 18, 18, 6
0, 12, 6, 6, 12, 6
6, 12, 6, 12, 12, 6
12, 12, 6, 18, 12, 6
0, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6
6, 6, 6, 12, 6, 6
12, 6, 6, 18, 6, 6
0, 0, 6, 6, 0, 6
6, 0, 6, 12, 0, 6
12, 0, 6, 18, 0, 6
0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 3
0, 6, 0, 0, 6, 3
0, 12, 0, 0, 12, 3
0, 18, 0, 0, 18, 3
6, 0, 0, 6, 0, 3
6, 6, 0, 6, 6, 3
6, 12, 0, 6, 12, 3
6, 18, 0, 6, 18, 3
12, 0, 0, 12, 0, 3
12, 6, 0, 12, 6, 3
12, 12, 0, 12, 12, 3
12, 18, 0, 12, 18, 3
18, 0, 0, 18, 0, 3
18, 6, 0, 18, 6, 3
18, 12, 0, 18, 12, 3
18, 18, 0, 18, 18, 3
0, 0, 3, 0, 6, 3
0, 6, 3, 0, 12, 3
0, 12, 3, 0, 18, 3
6, 0, 3, 6, 6, 3
6, 6, 3, 6, 12, 3
6, 12, 3, 6, 18, 3
12, 0, 3, 12, 6, 3
12, 6, 3, 12, 12, 3
12, 12, 3, 12, 18, 3
18, 0, 3, 18, 6, 3
18, 6, 3, 18, 12, 3
18, 12, 3, 18, 18, 3
0, 18, 3, 6, 18, 3
6, 18, 3, 12, 18, 3
12, 18, 3, 18, 18, 3
0, 12, 3, 6, 12, 3
6, 12, 3, 12, 12, 3
12, 12, 3, 18, 12, 3
0, 6, 3, 6, 6, 3
6, 6, 3, 12, 6, 3
12, 6, 3, 18, 6, 3
0, 0, 3, 6, 0, 3
6, 0, 3, 12, 0, 3
12, 0, 3, 18, 0, 3

0, 18, 6, 6, 18, 6, 6, 12, 6, 0, 12, 6
0, 12, 6, 6, 12, 6, 6, 6, 6, 0, 6, 6
0, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 0, 6, 0, 0, 6
6, 18, 6, 12, 18, 6, 12, 12, 6, 6, 12, 6
6, 12, 6, 12, 12, 6, 12, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6
6, 6, 6, 12, 6, 6, 12, 0, 6, 6, 0, 6
12, 18, 6, 18, 18, 6, 18, 12, 6, 12, 12, 6
12, 12, 6, 18, 12, 6, 18, 6, 6, 12, 6, 6
12, 6, 6, 18, 6, 6, 18, 0, 6, 12, 0, 6
0, 12, 3, 6, 12, 3, 6, 18, 3, 0, 18, 3
6, 12, 3, 12, 12, 3, 12, 18, 3, 6, 18, 3
12, 12, 3, 18, 12, 3, 18, 18, 3, 12, 18, 3
0, 6, 3, 6, 6, 3, 6, 12, 3, 0, 12, 3
6, 6, 3, 12, 6, 3, 12, 12, 3, 6, 12, 3
12, 6, 3, 18, 6, 3, 18, 12, 3, 12, 12, 3
0, 0, 3, 6, 0, 3, 6, 6, 3, 0, 6, 3
6, 0, 3, 12, 0, 3, 12, 6, 3, 6, 6, 3
12, 0, 3, 18, 0, 3, 18, 6, 3, 12, 6, 3

​


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 مايو 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس/ محمود
> بالرجوع للكود الامريكي جدول table 9.5(b) الخاص بالقيم المسموح بها في حساب الdeflection أرجو توضيح القيم الصحيحه span length و ذلك لما يلي limits in aci318 code- table 9.5-b
> based on a span “ ℓ” divided by a
> numerical coefficient ℓ/360, ℓ/240 etc
> ...





haf_hamza قال:


> أخ أيمن، في أنتظار إجابة أستاذنا محمود الصقار، لدي هذا الملف أرجو الإطلاع عليه





ayelamayem77 قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم هذا الملف هو الذي بنيت عليه سؤالي جزاك الله خيرا





السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

حقيقة الكود غير محدد فى هذه الجزئية كما تفضلتم بالتوضيح




فالكود كان حاسما فى ال precast أنه ال clear span + ال depth على ألا يتجاوز المسافة من cl to cl

أما فى المنشاءات المصبوبة مليثيا فقد ذكر الكود الأصل عنده cl to cl فى كل المنشاءات و أباح أن تأخذها face to face عند تحليل الكمرات 

أما ما يطمئن إليه قلبى أنه عندما تكون ال support صغيرة كالأعمدة تكون عندى المسافة cl to cl 
و عندما تكون ال support كبيرة ك shear wall فى إتجاه طولها الكبير فيكون ال clear depth بالإضافة إلى depth ال slab 

و يناءا عليه

1- و 2- و 3- المسافة من cl to cl إذا كانت ال support عمود أو shear wall فى إتجاه بعدها الصغير و تكون ال clear span بالإضافة إلى depth العنصر إذا كان الإتجاه نفس بعد الحائط الكبير 

4- أما بالنسبة لل 2way slab فما أفعله أنا هو إظهار ال deflection و بناءا عليه أطمئن إلى إتجاه هو الأقرب لسيطرة ال deflection أتعامل معه ك one way slab


الملف المرفق مفيد و بسيط


----------



## sea2007 (13 مايو 2013)

اخى الكريم المهندس محمود

ارجو منك مراجعه هذة الفقره من 12.2.3.2 ASCE7-05 ITEM 
والتى تسمح بدمج اكثر من نظام انشائى بشرط ان تقوم باستخدام القيمه الاقل FOR R IN DESIGN 
بمعنى اخر انه اذا كان لديك نظام مقاوم للزلازل مكون من حوائط خرسانه واعمدة خرسانيه والاعمدة الخرسانيه لا تصل قوة تحملها للزلزال الى 25% 
ففى هذة الحاله ليس واجب عليك ان تهمل الاعمدة تماما اوتعتمد على الحوائط فقط او تزيد من حجم الاعمدة لتصل الى DUAL SYSTEM
KEEP R EQUAL 4 FOR EXAMPLE AND LET THE COLUMNS CARRY WHATEVER APPLIED FROM LATERAL LOAD


اخى الكريم لقد ذكرت سابقا ان

*و لكن من المفهوم أن البلاطة ال
2**ways **إذا حدث ***** فى ناخية يضعف الناخية الأخرى لذلك وجدنا الكود الأمريكى يعطيها قيمة*
*بوحدات **n/mm2 = 0.5 sqrt fc'*
*و بوحدات ال **Ib/In2= 6 sqrt fc'*

What is your reference to use Fr =6 sqrt Fc for two way slab
?
it is not mentioned in ACI


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 مايو 2013)

yasser_goldstone قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد ان اسأل سؤال عن ال response spectrum analysis على الساب
> فى تعريف ال load case الخاصة بال response spectrum
> تحت خانة loads applied كيف يتم حساب ال scale factor
> ...



أخى الحبيب لقد أجبت عن هذا السؤال بالتفصيل قبل ذلك
و هى Ig/R
لو I=1و R =5.5 
يكون ال scale factor 1.78
و بعد الحل بنرجع نغيره


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 مايو 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما قول استاذنا الصقار فى هذه المشاركة من احد المهندسين الفاضل
> [h=2]
> 
> ...



مبدئيا أشك أن هذه المعادلة موجودة فى الكود الكندى 
و حتى لو موجودة أعتقد أنك تتكلم عن ال bearing pile 
لأن لو كان ال pile friction لكانت 
Delta total =delta pile material=delta soil 
لطبيعة توصيل ال pile و ال soil على التوازى 

ما أعلمه أنا أنا ال 0.01 d هو ال total allowable settlement فى جميع أنواع ال piles 
لو عندك مرجع من فضلك أرفقه


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 مايو 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طااااااااال غيااااااااااااااااب حضضضضضضضضضضضضرتك
> عسى ان تكون بعافية
> الملتقى نام ومحتاجين نصحصح على حسك



إن شاء الله لا أتأخر
غير أننى أحاول عدم ترك سؤال و بالترتيب 
و أحاول إجابة مجموعة من الأسئلة دفعة واحدة طالما كان متاحا


----------



## kiloNewton (13 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
> بالنسبة لتحليل p-delta يوجد منها نوعان local and global
> الايتابس تستيطع حساب النوعين بشرط تقسيم العناصر لقطع صغيره...لكن يمكن حساب global فقط دون عمل تقسيم للعناصر
> ويشترط ايضا عند اجراء اي تصميم علي البرنامج يجب ان يتم عمل ذلك التحليل
> ...



كنت أنا و أخى المهندس حسين رضا و أخونا المهندس حازم مسطو نناقش هذه النقطة منذ بضعة أيام 
على أى حال دعنا نوضح الموضوع 

Global P Delta
المنشئ ككل يحدث به p delta لأن المنشئ المعرض لحمل رأسى
تحرك نتيجة الحمل الأفقى أو حتى الحمل الرأسى نفسه أفقيا لو البرج مايل و هذ الحمل الرأسى مع المسافة الأفقية يولد عزوم إضافية هذه العزوم يجب إضافتها و ذلك بإحدى طريقتين إما أن نجرى p delta analysis فى ال ETABS و ده المفروض أنك تعمله لأن الETABS مستنى منك كده أو تزود العزم عند تصميم العمود و فى الكود الأمريكى يسمى ذلك ال Delta sway 
و ده بيحصل لما يكون الدور unbraced


Local P Delta 
و ده بيحصل لكل عمود طويل 
ينبعج من منتصفه فيتحرك مسافة تولد عزم إضافى بسب وجود حمل رأسى 
و هذه لو لم تقسم العمود بين الأدوار سيقوم ال ETABS بحسابها عند تصميم العمود و تسمى Delta nonsway 
أما إذا أردت ال ETABS يحسبها لوحده عليك تقسيم العمود بين الأدوارثم إختيار هذه الأعمدة ثم 
Design frame overwrite delta ns =1


أما ماذا أفعل أنا ؟
فأنا أتعامل مع ال global ب p delta analysis 
ومع ال local أترك البرنامج يحسب ال delta nonsway 

المهندس حسين كان يميل أكثر لتقسيم العمود حتى يقوم ال ETABS بحساب ال P Delta فى العمود بنفسه لأنه معادلة حساب ال delta nonsway =cm/1-Pu/aPcr
Pcr=pi2EI/KL2 
و المهندس حسين لا يعجبه طريقة حساب ال E كأنه Composite Section 
ﻷن ال ETABS يتعامل مع ال Section ب E قليلة جدا فى حالة ال Composite فيزود العزوم بشكل كبير على الأعمدة البعض يقلل من اهمية ذلك و لكن هذا قد يفيد جدا فى حالة عمود طويل جدا


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 مايو 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> عايز اسال حضرتك عن ال modal analysis
> بالنسبة لل Eigen Vector ايش يعني frequency shift , cutoff frequency وليش بحتاجهم
> 
> وبالنسبة لل ritz vector كيف بحدد ال target dynamic participating ratio
> ...




بالنسبة للرياح و الزلازل لا تهتم بهذه الأشياء 
و لكن لو مثلا عندك Harmonic Excitation لها أوميجا معينة تؤثر على المنشئ قد يكون من المناسب عند حساب ال mode shapes ألا يبدأ من المود الأول فالثانى و هكذا قد يكون من الأفضل أن تحوم حول مود له تردد معين و مجموعة مودات حوله 
هذا التردد الذى ستحوم حوله يسمى frequency shift 
و نصف قطر الدائرة التى تببحث فيها تسمى 
Cutoff frequency radius 


بالنسبة للجزئية الأخرى من السؤال سيأتى جوابها مع سؤال قادم 

لماذا الRitz أفضل من ال Eign لأنه يبدأ عمل generation للمودات بناءا على شكل الحمل 
و هذا يوصلنا بسرعة للحل


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك ذكرت:::حالة إفتراضية لتسهيل الحل تقترب من الحقيقة و هى أن نفرض أن post yield stiffness تساوى صفر
> و هى إختصار elastic perfectly plastic
> 
> والسؤال....ما معنى post yield stiffness؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وهل ممكن شرح اكثر لهذة الحالة لانى لم افهما جيدا ؟؟؟؟ ومتى تستخدم هذة الحالة؟؟؟



م أحمد عندما تريد أن تحصل على حل منشئ بطريفة nonlinear لازم تدخل كل عنصر فى المنشئ بطريقة nonlinear 
و أحيانا نضطر لتقسيم العنصر إلى أجزاء كل جزء ندخل السلوك المتوقع له 
Compound to compent segments 
بل ستجد نفس النقطة تتوقع أن تصل لمرحلة ال nonlinear ك moment و shear فى نفس الوقت و أنت تعلم أن منحنى ال flexural nonlinearty للعنصر يختلف عن منحنى ال shear nonlinearty لذلك تضطر لإدخال 2 components متجاورين 

بل و لو كان العنصر مكون من أكثر من مادة يعنى مش steel بس و ليكن خرسانة مسلحة به حديد مؤثر كالحوائط لازم تدخل مكونان الفطاع ك fibers و كما أوضحت أنا سابقا من مزايا ETABS 2013 أننا نستطيع تعريف هذه الحوائط بل و تعريف ال Fiber hinge بناءا على خواص ال layered shell 

بناءا على كل ماسبق انت مضطر تدخل لكل حاجة منحنى ال stress strain له 
هذا المنحنى كأى منحنى يمر بمرحلة ال elastic يكون لها ميل ثابت هو ال effective stiffness 
عندما يعبر هذه المرحلة يكون فى مرحلة ال post yield هذه المرحلة يتغير ال stiffness كل شوية بعض العناصر تجد أن المنحنى يميل إلى الثبات نسبيا بعض ال yield للتقريب نعتبرها stiffness ثانية ثابتة و لا يوجد stiffness ثالثة خالص و تسمى post yield stiffness

ملحوظة لو عملت layered shell هتدخل منحنى كل المواد بصورة منفصلة 
و لكن لو دخلت قطاع حديد مش كفاية المادة لدواعى ال axial buckling و ال lateral torsionsl buckling و ال shear buckling و ال local buckling 
علشان كده لازم تحضر الخواص من ال FEMA 273 OR FEMA 356 على ما أذكر 
و كذلك قطاع الخرسانة بما فيه من نسبة حديد و هل مازال under or over renforced or balance 
و خصوصا لو تعدى الحل من 
Displacement based design 
إلى 
Performance based design


----------



## sea2007 (14 مايو 2013)

اخى الكريم 

احاول ان استفيد قدر الامكان من وقت فراغك قدر الامكان لاطرح عليك كل اسئلتى ولكن فى نفس الوقت اتمنى لك الشفاء فى اسرع وقت 

وسوالى 

اذا كان تقرير التربه يرجح استخدام قيمه معينه لل
k spring for raft let us assume it to be 10000kn/m3

هل ستستخدم هذة القيمه كقيمه ثابته على كامل اللبشه ام سوف تعيد توزعها بناءا على الاجهادات تحت اللبشه؟

السوال الثانى

اذا كان تقرير التربه قد ذكر ال
net allowable bearing capacity 
فهل ستاخد وزن اللبشه فى الحساب ؟
انا عادة اقلل جاما المستخدمه فى حساب وزن اللبشه بمقدار قيمه جاما للتربه 
meaning if gama concrete 2.5 and gama soil is 1.6 
(so i use (2.5-1.6
as new gama for calculate the weight of 
raft 

فهل توافق على ذلك؟


----------



## sea2007 (14 مايو 2013)

​For differential settlement

As you know the settlement is function of size of raft and methodology of construction and this point is not easy to know during design stage. as you know our calculate was based on the total settlement assuming that all loads are applied to the building in the same time.

My question is
When do you say you have a problem with differential settlement and you have to provide your building by settlement joint?

Q2
If the stress of the soil under core area only is exceed the allowable bearing capacity by 4% 
do you accept it 
?
Or you have to use pile foundation even that area is locally only (under core)

thanks


----------



## ayelamayem77 (14 مايو 2013)

أرجو أبداء الرأي في تعريف طول الكابولي عند أجراء التحقق من سهم الهبوط حيث أنه في الكود الامريكي aci318 هو طول الكابولي الصافي clear projection of cantilever
أما في ibc2006 and later versions هو ضعف طول الكابولي
راجع الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?zcbt7atq0eq5bqv


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (14 مايو 2013)

اعملت تحليل modal analysis وطلع عندي المود رقم 3 هو fundamental mode اما المود 1 فكانت البناية تلف عند عمل animation طب شو تفسير ذلك هل يعني ذلك وجود eccentricity في المبنى على الرغم اني اعملت check وما في eccentricity 
ارجو من حضرتكم الاجابة عنالسؤال


----------



## sea2007 (14 مايو 2013)

اخى الكريم
سوال اخر فى التربه والاساسات

اذا منسوب قاعة المبنى تحت منسوب المياة الجوفيه ففى هذة الحاله يجب دراسه اللبشه غلى انها 
water section

اما نكتفى بالعزل الجيد للبشه

علما بان الاجهادلت عليه جدا وتم استخدام قطر 32 بمعنى اخر لا يوجد اى مكان لوضع حديد اضافى


----------



## reem220 (15 مايو 2013)

بشمهندسنا الجبار محمود أيها أفضل تمثيل الديافرامات كديافرام واحد لكل المناسيب؟ أم عمل ديافرام مستقل لكل منسوب؟ النتيجة تفرق وما أعرف أيها أصح؟


----------



## deadheart333 (15 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> م أحمد عندما تريد أن تحصل على حل منشئ بطريفة nonlinear لازم تدخل كل عنصر فى المنشئ بطريقة nonlinear
> و أحيانا نضطر لتقسيم العنصر إلى أجزاء كل جزء ندخل السلوك المتوقع له
> Compound to compent segments
> بل ستجد نفس النقطة تتوقع أن تصل لمرحلة ال nonlinear ك moment و shear فى نفس الوقت و أنت تعلم أن منحنى ال flexural nonlinearty للعنصر يختلف عن منحنى ال shear nonlinearty لذلك تضطر لإدخال 2 components متجاورين
> ...



كلام رائع جدا يا استاذنا الحبيب ولكن لماذا افرض ان post yield stiffness تساوى صفر...كما ذكرت سابقا ؟؟؟؟ اليست المادة لها stiffness وهى فى مرحلة الpost yield ....لماذا افرضه يساوى صفر؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (15 مايو 2013)

انا حضرتك عملت حضرت 3d modeling لتطبيق احمال الزلازل عليه.......وبعد كدة عملت check على الاجهادات على التربة (spring forcr) اسفل اللبشة المسلحة ....

ووجدت ان الstresses يكون unsafe عند بعض النقط اى انه يتعدى الbearing capacity للتربة...ماذا افعل فى هذة الحالة مع انه للعلم اننى لا استطيع زيادة مساحة 

اللبشة اكثر من ذلك.....هل الجأ مثلا لوضع خوازيق اسفل اللبشة عند هذة النقط؟؟؟ ام ان الموضوع مايفرقش معايا اصلا لأن اللبشة شغالة rigid شغالة حتة واحدة مع بعض؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (15 مايو 2013)

سؤال اخر:::: عند عمل 3d modeling على الايتابس ورسم اللبشة المسلحة ....اليس من المفترض ان يتم ايضا رسم اللبشة العادية ؟؟؟؟ ...لانه من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة انا ارى

انه يجب مقارنة الاجهادات اسفل اللبشة المسلحة باجهادات تحمل الخرسانة العادية (F.bearing) ...ومن الخطا مقارنة الاجهادات اسفل اللبشة المسلحة مباشرة بال bearing capacity للتربة ....تعليق حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Hussein.Rida (15 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> كنت أنا و أخى المهندس حسين رضا و أخونا المهندس حازم مسطو نناقش هذه النقطة منذ بضعة أيام
> على أى حال دعنا نوضح الموضوع
> 
> Global P Delta
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
*
في البداية أخي وحبيبيالمهندس محمود أدعو الله لك بالشفاء العاجل وأن يبارك لك في علمك وينفع بك ويجعلهصدقة جارية لك تفتح لك مزيداً من أبواب علمه

**فقطلتوضيح بعض اللبس, لقد تحدثت بشئ من التفصيل عن التحليل* *P Delta* *في أحد المنتديات**

وللأمانة العلمية فقط وحتىيشار إلى شرحي للمسألة بشكل كامل أرجو مراجعة الرابط التالي: (calculate local p-delta effect by ETABS)

**
**على كل أنا لست مع تقسيم العمود من وجهة النظر التصميمية إذا استخدمت خوارزمية تصميم الإيتابس وخاصة في التصميم ضد قوى الزلازل حيث يهمنا هنا كما هو معلوم العزوم الاسمية على طرفي العمود لحالة الـ* *Intermediate and Special Columns*
*أيضاً أنا مع تخفيض عامل المرونة عندما نستخدم خوارزمية تصميم الإيتابس, لكنني لا أفهمها على أنه تخفيض مرافق للـ* *composite section* *أو بشكل أدق* *Transformed section*

*وأنا مع تقسيم العمود في حالة واحدة فقط : إذا كنت أريد أن أعمل تشك سريع وآخذ فكرة بسيطة عن الـ* *Buckling* *بواسطة الإيتابس قبل أن أنقل الموديل لبرنامج الـ* *SAP* *وأعمل تحليل* *Buckling Analysis* *لأتعرف وبشكل تفصيلي على أنماط التحنيب والقوى المرافقة لها التي تسبب إثارة كل نمط من هذه الأنماط* *(Buckling Mode Shapes and Exciting Euler Forces).* *وحتى لا أثير اللبس هنا: الإيتابس لايعمل* *Buckling analysis* *لكنني أتلاعب عليه بطريقة معينة بأن أخفض معامل مرونة الخرسانة بشكل تقديري* *(Rule of thumb)* *لآخذ تأثير كل عوامل الـ* *Time Dependent Factors* *للأعمدة ومن ثم أحل الموديل وأتأكد من عدم حصولي على* *Negative Global Stiffness Matrix* *والتي تشير إلى حصول محتم للإنهيار تحت تأثير التحنيب والإنتقالات الجانبية من الدرجة الثانية, أكرر قولي هذه طريقة تقديرية وبسيطة جداً وتعطي فكرة عامة باستخدام برنامج الإيتابس وتحتاج لتقدير موفق للـ* *Time Dependent Factors*


*مرة أخرى أرجو من الأخوة المهتمين بهذا الموضوع الرجوع إلى الرابط المشار إليه أعلاه* * لأنه يحتوي على شرح مفصل حتى عن كيفية تشكيل مصفوفة القساوة للمنشأ مع وبدون تأثير الـ* *P Delta* 

*أخوكم حسين رضا*
*[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (15 مايو 2013)

تمت اضافة الرابط ..ارجو ان يكون هو الموضوع المقصود ...
بعيدا عن قوانين الملتقى..منتدى Structural Experts Forum كنز يستحق المتابعة والتسجيل ..
نشكر استاذنا حسين رضا واخوانه الافاضل على مجهوداتهم القيمة

وسعدنا بمشاركتكم استاذنا حسين رضا ونطمع في المزيد


----------



## sea2007 (16 مايو 2013)

اخى الكريم

نتيجه استخدام semi rigid diaghram 
تتولد قوة محوريه على قطاع الكمرة axial load وهى فى بعض الاحيان تتعدى قيمه 
المنصوص بها فى الكود ACI 10.3.5 
فهل فى هذة الحاله هنعمل ASSIGN للكمره على انها عمود 
اى سوف نقوم بتعريف قطاع عمود بنفس ابعاد الكمرة واعمل له ASSIGN مكان الكمره لكى ناخذ تاثير THE AXIAL LOAD IN DESIGN 


السوال الثانى 

الايتاب بيحسب الSHEAR FORCE على وش العمود 
فما الطريقه التى تقوم انت بستخدمها حتى تجعل الايتاب يحسب قوى الشير المستخدمه فى التصميم على مسافه d 
من وش العمود
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sea2007 (16 مايو 2013)

هناك سوال اخر

لو افترضنا ان الكور الخرسانى سيتحمل كل الاحمال الجانيبيه 

فهل ستجعل البلاطه التى حول الكور فقط تنقل كل الاحمال الى الكور

بمعنى لو هناك قوى زلازليه عند احد الادوار تساوى مثلا 100 طن فهل ستزيد تخانه البلاطه حول الكور والتسليح لتتاكد من ان 100 طن يمكن ان ينتقلوا الى الكور

ليكون الفرض الذى تم فرضه سليم



وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله في كل استذتنا ومعلمينا
هل المقصود post yield stiffness هو K2 كما بالصورة


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 مايو 2013)

في حالة وجود basement او اكثر
السؤال : هل يتم عمل spring افقي في الحائط نظرا لممانعته حركة المبني اثناء الزلزال؟
ام ان التربة والمبني يتحركان معا فالتأثير هنا بصفر؟
ارجو التوضيح بارك الله فيكم


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 مايو 2013)

ما الفرق بين K static & K dynamic الخاصين بالتربة حيث K هو stiffness
ومتي نستخدم K dynamic


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 مايو 2013)

تكلمت مع احد المهندسين عن تصميم RAFT footing وقال لي شيئا غريبا
انه يتم تصدير احمال المبني من الايتابس الي السيف مع تقليل E (modulus of Elasticity ) الخاص بالخرسانه للـ RAFT footing الي الربع
فسألته لماذا فقال لي الجميع يفعلونها هكذا؟
ارجو التفسير ؟؟؟؟؟
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## parasismic (16 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 


-هل فعلا نمذجة البلاطة و لتكن بلاطة من نوع shell و تمثيلها في مبنى ما قصد دراسته قد يقود الى نتائج خاطئة خاصة عند تصميم العناصر كالكمرات مثلا؟

-هل توزيع الأحمال أتوماتيكيا باستعمال البرامج من البلاطة الى العناصر الأخرى... صحيح مثلما هو الحال في الحل اليدوى؟ هل جربتم ذلك؟ 


أترككم تطالعون ما قاله أحد أخصائيي الهندسة المدنية يدعى Graham powell في كتابه DETAILED EXAMPLE OF A TALL SHEAR WALL BUILDING في الصفحة 2-22​
​
​*Floor Loads on Wall
*​
Methods for Applying Gravity Load to Wal​
​_Gravity loads on the walls put them in compression. Vertical
compression forces in a wall can have significant effects on the wall
behavior, because they delay cracking of the concrete fibers. Hence, it
is important to apply reasonably accurate gravity loads directly to the
walls. In the actual structure, gravity loads on the wall consist of the
following.
(1) The wall self weight. This is well defined and easy to model.
(2) Dead and live loads from the floor slabs. These depend on
complex interactions between the walls and the slabs, and are of
uncertain magnitude and distribution. They may also change
significantly when the structure is loaded laterally and the slab
bends.
It is possible to model the floor slab explicitly (and also the gravity
columns), and to get the gravity loads on the wall by analysis. One way
is to use slab finite elements, but this has the major disadvantage that it
adds greatly to the complexity of the model and the computer time required to run nonlinear analyses. It is also not necessarily accurate. (It may appear to be accurate, but this is probably an illusion. Even an elaborate finite element mesh fails to capture many important aspects
of behavior, such as cracking of the slab, long term creep, construction
sequence effects, and complex interactions between the slab and the
walls.)
For the example structure the floor slab is not modeled. Instead, an
estimate is made of the gravity loads that the floor exerts on the walls,
using tributary areas, and these loads are applied directly to the walls.
_​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 مايو 2013)

في حالة وجود واجهات مائلة كالبرج الذي قمتم بتصميمه Ubora
نتيجه وجود الاعمده مائلة الاحمال رأسية والنظام الخاص بالسقف هو flat slab ستنتج قوة افقية ربما تكون شد او ضغط هل ستتحملها البلاطه ويتم التصميم علي ذلك؟
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## deadheart333 (16 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> دائما
> 
> و يصبح أكثر تأثيرا فى حالة الcantilevers الكبيرة و كذلك ال transfer structures



هل حضرتك توجد حالات يمكن اهمال المركبة الراسية للزلزال؟؟؟؟ يعنى لو مافيش transfer structure او cantilevers كبيرة .....ممكن اهمل المركبة الرأسية؟؟؟ ولا لازم 

بردة؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (16 مايو 2013)

هل الspecial load cases بنطبقها فقط فى حالة الزلازل ....ولا بنطبقها فى حالة الزلازل والرياح معا؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> تختلف عن مشاركة سابقة...لانى حضرتك هنا اسال سؤال مختلف ......لماذا من الاصل اعتبر اصلا ان قطاعات العناصر الخرسانية بها شروخ لماذا لا اخذ كامل القطاع بمعنى انه عند عمل الموديل ليه ما اخدش كامل القطاع طالما الزلزال لسة ما حصلش؟؟؟؟ ولماذا حوائط القص عندما ناخذها وهى غير
> 
> مشرخة ناخذها Ie=0.7Ig ...... طالما هى مش مشرخة مش المفروض ناخدها كامله uncracked يعنى المفروض Ie=Ig



مهندس أحمد العناصر الرأسية بصفة عامة و بعد دراسة 20 ألف عمود من قبل العلماء فى الستينات وجدوا أن العمود تحت تأثير القوى الجانبية لا يتصرف بالشكل النظرىالبحت البسيط الذى تتوقعه و يكون سلوكه أسوأ من دراستنا جتى لو عليه comp و لم يشرخ من ضمن العوامل المعروفة بالنسبة لنا ال creep و ال shrinkage 
لذلك من الخطأ إستعمال العمود كما هو بل عند دراسة ال stabilty نقوم بتقليل ال modifiers


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

drkorsy قال:


> السلامعليكم مهندس محمود​كيف أحسبال الstifness  للدور وهل ​الstifness  للدور عباره عن ال INERTIA  للاعمده وحوائط القص و هل آخر دور ال stiffness نصف الدور اللي قبله لذلكلازم أزود كمرات في الدور الاخير لازود ال stifness وشكرا لك​



كما ذكرت فى مشاركة سابقة 
ال stiffness 
يساوى مجموع ال shear حتى منسوب الدور مقسوم على ال drift و ليس ال drift ratio 


الدور الأخير مستثنى من قوانين ال soft and extreme soft story بل و الدور فبل الأخير أحيانا


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما المقصود بـ post yield stiffness



تمت الإجابة عليها


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما المقصود بذلك
> موجود في etabs summery report



إذا كانت ال Response Spectrum له participting mass ratio لتعبر عن مدى كفاية المودات لتمثيله 
فأن أى حمل حتى و لو كان static يمكن تمثيله بال modes و ساعتها سنحتاج مؤشر لأعرف مدى كفاية المودات هذا يسمى static particiption factor
و كذلك لو عندى modal time history لغير الزلزال أحتاج مؤشر لأعرف مدى كفاية المودات و هذا يسمى dynamic particiption factor
و لو كان التحليل seismic time history وقتها سيكون ال participting mass ratio هو المناسب أكثر من غيره


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما المقصود بذلك
> موجود ايضا في summery report



لحساب ال torsional irregularty بعض المهندسين يستخدم هذه الحسابات و كنا نطبع ال summary report أحيانا لنراها 
الأن مع ETABS 2013 تستطيع إظهارها من Print tables


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> إذا كانت ال Response Spectrum له participting mass ratio لتعبر عن مدى كفاية المودات لتمثيله
> فأن أى حمل حتى و لو كان static يمكن تمثيله بال modes و ساعتها سنحتاج مؤشر لأعرف مدى كفاية المودات هذا يسمى static particiption factor
> و كذلك لو عندى modal time history لغير الزلزال أحتاج مؤشر لأعرف مدى كفاية المودات و هذا يسمى dynamic particiption factor
> و لو كان التحليل seismic time history وقتها سيكون ال participting mass ratio هو المناسب أكثر من غيره



و من هنا يفهم ال target dynamic participtin اللى فى ال RITZ 
لذلك أجلت هذه الجزئية لأذكرها هنا


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ محمود الصقار
> غير اجابات حضرتك على الاسئلة يليت حضرتك تطرح علينا اى مشاكل تطبيقية من خلال خبرة حضرتك وتناقشها معنا حتى لا يكون الموضوع فقط محصور باجابات الاسئلة
> واسأل الله ان يشفيك



لعل هذه يكون أحد المواضيع الأخرى الذى نفتحها فى المستقبل


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل .. وزادك الله علما وايمانا وعملا
> بالنسبة لطريقة حساب Ptot الحمل الرأسي عند كل دور شامل الادوار العليا كلها .. هل توجد طريقة في الايتابس لاستخراجه مباشرة؟
> بالنسبة للمقصود ب قوة القص عند الدور .. هل اخرج قوة القص من الايتابس (علما بانها تراكميه) ثم اطرح كل دور من الدور الذي قبله ؟
> ولقد جربت حساب ذلك المعامل علي موديل بسيط دون تصميم وكانت النتائج غريبة جدا 10و6..كلها اكبر من 0.3
> ...



معاك حق أننى سهوا قلبت البسط مكان المقام 
0.3 تعنى 30%ف 6 و 10 أقل من 30 
كود ال ASCE كما نرى يذكر أن المنشئ سيكون Unstable إذا زادات 
لا تنسى أنه إذا كانت ال theta أكبر من 30% هذا يعنى أن عدد ال iteration سيكون كبير 
أنا أعتقد أنه لو تم إختبار ال drift فى الحدود لا داعى لهذه الخطوة لكن إذا كان و لابد للبرج كله فيمكنك تطبيف القانون للبرج ككل 
Delta تظهر فى ال run log 
و ال p هو إجمالى الأحمال الرأسية نجمعها من ال reactions للبرج 
و VH هو عزم الزلزال التراكمى و هذا نحضره من ال Output tables
ملحوظة ETABS 2013 لم يعد يسميه Story shear بل صلح الإسم كما إستدراكنا سابقا


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> في حالة اختيار نظام system building system
> هل يتم عمل موديفاير للأعمده 0.7 بالرغم من انها لا تشارك في احمال الزلازل ؟



طبعا لأن ال creep and shrinkage و التأثيرات الأخرى الناتجة من الزلزال مازالت ألا تذكر ال comptibilty design الذى يقر أن العمود سيتدهور بشكل كبير


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> مهندس محمود انا اكثر من مرة بسال ومبتردش عليا لي
> تقبل احتراماتي



أخى المهندس أحمد 
كل الأسئلة بفضل الله أحاول إجابته لا أترك أيا منها و هذا يلزمنى ألا أجيب فى نفس الوقت لوجود كمية من أﻷسئلة لم أجب عليها حتى الأن 
أنا مازلت فى الصفحة 53 بينما الموضوع تعدى ال60 فاعذرنى حتى لا أترك سؤال إن شاء الله


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

zeeko قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لدي سؤال لو تفضلت م. محمود
> هل واجهتم حسب خبرتكم مشاكل في (نتائج) البرامج المكركه ؟
> شاكر جدا مجهودك



لا لم أجد
و لكن دعنى أقول أننى لا أثق فى نتائج برنامج ال PROKON عندما تختار التصميم بالكود الأمريكى سواء الأعمدة أو القواعد أو ...

فمثلا فى الأعمدة أحيانا يكون العمود عدى ال 100 و لا يظهر ذلك سوى فى ال Calculation sheets لا يظهره فى الشاشة نفسها كما يفعل دائما 
و عندما تزبد هذه القيمة حتى تحت ال 100 أحيانا يعوض بهذا الرقم بدلا عن ال delta nonsway or B1 و هذا يجعل النقطة تخرج من ال interaction diagram بصورة مبالغ فيها 
أيضا فى القواعد وعند إظهار التسليح يضع قيمة minimum تسمى ال nominal reinforcement هى قيمة مبالغ فيها مع العلم أن الكود فى هذه الحالة يذكر ألا يقل التسليح عن 0.18% 
و الكود البريطانى 0.13% تجده فى الكود الأمريكى القيم خاطئة 
و كذك فى ال punch 
و هكذا


----------



## deadheart333 (17 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هل الspecial load cases بنطبقها فقط فى حالة الزلازل ....ولا بنطبقها فى حالة الزلازل والرياح معا؟؟؟؟


وهل يجب تطبيقها فى حالة وجود lateral load ؟؟؟ ام يمكن تطبيقها فى حالة الاحمال الراسية فقط مع عدم وجود lateral load؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ماهو power specrtal desnsity؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وما هو الacceleration Response spectrum



إذا كنا ندخل الزلزال أو أى حركة dynamic للمنشئ ك time history لهذه الحركة 
فهذا يسمى time domain 
هناك طرق أخرى للإدخال و هى بدلا من أن أرسم مثلا sin curve ك time history 
أدخل قيمة وحيدة فى إحداثى كارتيزى x لها هى الfrequency لهذا ال sin curve و y لها هو ال amplitude 

طبعا لو كانت الحركة periodic مهما كان شكلها يمكن تحويلها إلى مجموعة منحنيات sin بتردادت مختلفة و ب amplitudes مختلفة كما نعلم من fourier 

وبالتالى لو جالى حمل periodic أحوله لمجموعة sins ثم أرسم curve يبين كيف حولت 
يبين كل curve من منحنيات ال sin اللى بدأت مع بداية الحركة و أنتهت معها كنقطة إحداثى x لها frequency التردد و إحداثى y السعة amplitude 

هذا يسمى ال frequncy domain 
و بالنسبة للزلزال هو صحيح منحنى عشوائى ليس periodic إلا ئأننانقوم بحيلة جميلة جدا و هى إعتبار كل الزلزال بعسوائيته كأنه سيتكرر بعد إنهائه و بالتالى أصبح كله كأنه خطوة من من خطوات التكراروأحاوله بنفس الطريقة إلى frequecy domain

أحد أشهر طرق ال frequency domain هى طريفة ال power spectral density 
و هى تستخدم نفس المفهوم و لكن الإحداثى y اا يكون هو ال amplitude بل له علاقة بال amplitude و كأنه يعبر عن ال power للهزة بدلا من السعة هذه الpower تتناسب مع مربع السعة طرديا و مع ال frequency عكسيا 

و من مزايا هذه الطريقة أنه لايحل المنشئ نقطة نقطة كال time history و يطلع عينه بل يحلها كل شوية frequencies يأخذ frequency يحسب عنده بصورة منتظمة و الأجمل أنه يحوم حول ال frequencies اللى بتعمل resonance يعنى جاب من الأخر بدل من حل كل النقاط 
و تكون النتائج هى نتائج سريعة جدا و قريبة من الحقيقة و نستخدم ال RMS لإستخلاص قوى الزلازال و الإزاحات المرافقة


للأسف المعظم لا يعرف هذه الطريقة لذلك قليلة الإستخدام 
بل و مع وجود ال Response Spectrum اللى هو أساسا نصف مطهى نستسهل -لا أحد يريد أن يطبخ الطعام من البداية-الكل يشتريه نصف مطهى ثم يكمل


Acceleration RS 
هضا إسم غير دقيق الأدق 
Pesudo acceleration RS 
و هو RS علاقة بين ال periods و ال pesudo acceleration


----------



## deadheart333 (17 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> مهندس أحمد العناصر الرأسية بصفة عامة و بعد دراسة 20 ألف عمود من قبل العلماء فى الستينات وجدوا أن العمود تحت تأثير القوى الجانبية لا يتصرف بالشكل النظرىالبحت البسيط الذى تتوقعه و يكون سلوكه أسوأ من دراستنا جتى لو عليه comp و لم يشرخ من ضمن العوامل المعروفة بالنسبة لنا ال creep و ال shrinkage
> لذلك من الخطأ إستعمال العمود كما هو بل عند دراسة ال stabilty نقوم بتقليل ال modifiers



استاذنا العظيم....ما المقصود هنا بدراسة الstability؟؟؟ هل المقصود بها الoverturning stability والsliding stability؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (17 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> و من هنا يفهم ال target dynamic participtin اللى فى ال RITZ
> لذلك أجلت هذه الجزئية لأذكرها هنا


ما هو الرقم الذى اكتبه فى هذة الخانة عند استخدام الRitz vector ....انا شايف الرقم المكتوب اصلا فى الساب هو %99 .....لو انا استخدمت حضرتك الساب فى تحليل المنشأ نتيجة الزلزال ....وانا استخدم دالة الresponse spectrum 

ما هو الرقم الذى اكتبه فى خانة target dynamic participtins ratio ؟؟؟ هل اتركه كما هو 99% ؟؟؟؟؟ راى حضرتك


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> في تصميم هذا البرج بالsap2000 تم عمل dampers .. تظهر هنا مشكله كبيرة هي ان برنامج الساب لا يستطيع حل nonlinear material للعناصر الخطيه frame element ولكن فقط nonlinear links عن طريق direct integration ولكن كم تتوقع اخذ وقت لحل هذا البرج ؟
> 
> وكيف تم استيفاء شروط Response spectrum هناك .. اقصد ان الحل هنا يجب ان يكون nonlinear لكن كما نعرف ان RS لا يمكن حلة Nonlinear بسبب عدم وجود nonlinear modal وهو موضوع جديد في طور البحث الآن
> اذن كيف تم التصميم .. اكيد Time History
> ...



أسئلتك حقيقة جميلة 
الوقت سيكون كبير جدا لذلك عند عمل nonlinear analysis غالبا بنحل المنشئ 2D و نوصف كل ال components ك nonlinear ليس فقط ال dampers 
و ال NL TH لا نقسمه على R

بالنسبة لموضوع ال nonlinearty لاحظ أنه حتى أثناء تأثير الزلزال يصبح المنشئ كله nonlinear و ليس ال damper فقط 
و إذا كنا إستخدمنا المنشئ كما هو بال stiffness الخاصة به فى مرحلة ال linear فقط مع تطبيق ال R فكذلك ال damper نطبق عليه ال R و لكن لا نتعامل مع ال stiffness البدائية له كما تعاملنا فى حالة الخرسانة و كن نتعامل مع شئ يسمى effective stiifness

و ال linear يكون إما RS أو Linear TH 
و ال RS لازم يتحل modal و ال linear TH ينفع modal or direct integration

طبعا كما تعلم أن ال modal analysis لا يستخدم فى ال nonlinear و لن يفكر أحد فى ذلك رغم إمكانية القيام به و تعلم لماذا 
كما أوضحت لا نقسم ال damper على R بل نستخدم effective stiffness


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أسئلتك حقيقة جميلة
> الوقت سيكون كبير جدا لذلك عند عمل nonlinear analysis غالبا بنحل المنشئ 2D و نوصف كل ال components ك nonlinear ليس فقط ال dampers
> و ال NL TH لا نقسمه على R
> 
> ...



لاحظ الفرق بين نطبق عليه ال R مثله مثل غيره لكن لا نقسم مثلا ال yield strength على R


----------



## deadheart333 (17 مايو 2013)

رائع ...رائع ..رائع استاذنا محمود الصقار....ربنا يكرم حضرتك اكثر واكتر...


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك ذكرت انه.....حل المنشئ كله على أنه غير مشرخ ثم شوف النتائج الجزء اللى تلاقيه عليه tension يؤدى إلى ***** ....ما هى هذة الكلمة المحذوفة****؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولما اظهر الstress على الحوائط....اشوف S11 ولا S22ولاS12ولاSmax؟؟؟؟...وما هى القيم التى اقارن بها نتائج هذة الاجهادات
> 
> حتى اقول ان الحائط شرخ؟؟؟



الكلمة المحذوفة هى c- r-a-c-k

الشد عموما له علاقة بال normal stress و ليس ال shear stress 
أذن أسبعدنا S12 
و لأن ال shear wall لا تتحمل بشكل رئيسى normal فى القطاع الرأسى 
أذن نستبعد S11
يبقى أمامنا S22
و Smax 
صحيح ال Smax =(S11+S22) /2 +sqrt((S22-S11)/2^2 +S12^2)
و لكنى سأغير ال I و ليس ال stress و لذلك أهتم ب S22

لو تعدت S22 0.62sqrtfc'


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ما المقصود بالductility demand ؟؟؟؟تعريفها الفيزيائى
> 
> وما معنى انه عند دراسة ductilty demand فى هذا المنشئ ذو ال 4 طوابق ستجد أنها تقترب من infinity عند ال الطابق السفلى فى الوفت الذى يتطلب قدر بسيط جدا جدا من ductilty demand فى باقى الأدوار؟؟؟؟؟



ال ductilty demand معناها مطلوب تجعل المنشئ قابل يتلدن بدون ما يتكسر 
الخرسانة بتتلدن لو شديتها بقوة كبيرة ثم بتتقطع 
إزاى أخليها عند شدها بقوة كبيرة تتلدن أكثر و أكثر 
يعنى نحول مسطرة زجاج لمسطرة بلاستيك عند ثنيها لا تنكسر 
الخرسانة كذلك لو زودت الكانات أكثر من الطلوب كأنك حولتها من زجاج لبلاستيك كتلدن 

كل مستوى تلدن مطلوب عملوا تجارب فى المعمل ووصلوا أن كمية الكانات دى و وضع حديد ضغط بكمية معينة و مد الحديد بشكل معين تعطى ductilty معينة 
لو غيرت فى ال prameters دى تتغير ال ductilty صعودا و نزولا 


بنعمل تحليل للعنصر مرتين مرة باعتباره l إلى مالانهاية linear و مرة باعتباره nonlinear بدرجة معينة

و نقارن أقصى إزاحة فى حالة nonlinear ب yield displacement 
فنحضر ال ductilty demand

يتبع


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ال ductilty demand معناها مطلوب تجعل المنشئ قابل يتلدن بدون ما يتكسر
> الخرسانة بتتلدن لو شديتها بقوة كبيرة ثم بتتقطع
> إزاى أخليها عند شدها بقوة كبيرة تتلدن أكثر و أكثر
> يعنى نحول مسطرة زجاج لمسطرة بلاستيك عند ثنيها لا تنكسر
> ...



وجدوا أنك لو أحضرت نفس المنشئ اللى هو safe و زودت ال stiffness أكثر من المطلوب بكتير فى بعض الأدوار و تركت دور مثلا ال stiffness له هى المطلوب ستجد أن ال ductilty demand عند هذا الدور تضاعفت لدرجة كبيرة
فى حالة ال base isolation ستجد ال base isolation نفسها لها أقل stiffness و بالتالى تركزت ال ductilty demand فيها فى الوقت الذى كان المنشئ كاملا فى حاجة لقليل القليل من ال ductilty demand هذه الفكرة تسمى ال capacity design مطبقة فى ال steel structure و بالتحديد فى ال EBF و بصفة عامة تطبق فى ال Base isolation


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> معلش يا استاذنا انا دورت ولاقيت المشاركة بس انا عايز اعرف معلومات اكتر......لماذا الmodifiers حتى وان لم يحدث cracking ؟؟؟؟انا
> 
> شايف ان الزلزال لما حصل عمل تشريخ فى القطاعات فانا بعمل محاكاه لهذا التشريخ نتيجة المومنت الذى نتج من الزلزال.
> 
> ...



أتمنى أن تكون وضحت من مشاركات سابقة 

لكن كما ذكرت هذه ال modifiers مطلوبة حتى و إن لم يحدث ***** من ال tension 
لأنى كما ذكرت أن الأعمدة و من خلال إستعراض ال 20000 عمود نتيجة ال stabilty design يحدث له تدهور بالإضافة لضعف الأعمدة نتيجة ال creep and shrinkage بالإضافة إلى أن الزلزال و من خلال طبيعته يضعف القطاعات


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يعنى حضرتك مافيش قوانين تجمع الmoment والnormal ونقارن الاثنين بعزم التشريخ Mcr؟؟؟ انا عايز اعمل كدة فى حالة انى مش عايز احسي مانويال ومش عايز الجأ لطريقة
> 
> اظهار الstresses ....لا اريد ان اتقيد بطريقة معينة



زعلتنى منك يا بشمهندس أحمد 
أولا جمع ال moment و ال axial force يتم من خلال ال normal stress 

ثانيا دائما نحكم على أى حاجة من خلال ال stress 
و كون القطاع مشرخ أو لا يعتمد على هل الstress الذى ينتج من كل القوى تجاوز المسموح أو لا 

حتى الكمرات الأصل أننا نقارن بال stress 
و هذا ما نفعله و كونا بنقارن ال moment فهذا بالأصل stress حولناه ل moment


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> معذرة استاذنا الصقار المشكلة ليست من المشرفين وانما في برمجة الملتقى حيث يقوم ابدال الكلمة بالنجوم ...القارئ للموضوع ان شاء الله سيكون المعنى واضح بالنسبة له ...



جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس خالد على مجهودك المتميز


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> لدى سؤال حضرتك ...لا اتذكر ان كنت سألته قبل ذلك ام لا....
> 
> هل يجوز فى الادوار العليا استبدال الشيروول بـــــFrames ؟؟؟؟؟؟



كل حاجة تنفع لكن هنقع فى مشكلة أن أصبح عندك 2 systems على التوالى و هنا سنحتار فى قيمة ال R و هنضطر نأخذ الأصغر 

بل و طريقة تحويل ال walls ل frames قد ينتج عنها vertical irregularty


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 مايو 2013)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> أولا جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> ثانيا : ما هي وحدات ال pile capacity وايضا pile diameter اللي في المقام لان قيمة K ستختلف حسب الوحدات
> 
> ثالثا: في Atkins manual for analysis & design , ذكروا طريقة حساب spring stiffness كما في الصورة , فما رايك بها



أولا أحب أشيد بمشاركاتك المتميزة 

Pile capacity وحدته وحدة قوة 
و ال pile diameter وحدته وحدة مسافة 
لا يفرق معى ماهى وحدة البسط و لا وحدة المقام 
أحسبها بأى وحدات و دخلها للبرنامج بنفس الوحدات

بالنسبة لل manual اللى عمله دكتور فرهاد و قد عملت معه فى برج 110 طابق 
المعادلة المذكورة تستخدم فى حالة ال concept design قبل عمل ال soil report


----------



## عبد الرحمن رزق (17 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ...
ارجو الافاده في كيفية حل الframes التي تقاوم احمال الزلازل عن طريق الساب ...
حيث انه تم تصميم برج من 9 طوابق + ارضي + بدروم 
باستخدام flat slab التي يوجد على محيطها كمرات محيطيه ( تقوم احمال الزلازل و الرياح ) مع ال shear walls
كيف يمكن استخراج النتائج من الساب و تحويلها الى ملف اكسل لحل الكمرات و الاعمده ...
مع ملاحظه ان الساب يعطي النتائج على الاكسل لكل نقطة elements !!!​


----------



## deadheart333 (17 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أتمنى أن تكون وضحت من مشاركات سابقة
> 
> لكن كما ذكرت هذه ال modifiers مطلوبة حتى و إن لم يحدث ***** من ال tension
> لأنى كما ذكرت أن الأعمدة و من خلال إستعراض ال 20000 عمود نتيجة ال stabilty design يحدث له تدهور بالإضافة لضعف الأعمدة نتيجة ال creep and shrinkage بالإضافة إلى أن الزلزال و من خلال طبيعته يضعف القطاعات



استاذى الحبيب والعزيز على قلبى......طالما انى كدة كدة لازم اعمل الmodifiers حتى لو محصلش ***** من الtension ...يبقى ايه لازمة انى اشوف الshear wall مشرخة ولا لا...يعنى ايه لازمة انى اشوف S22 ,S11,Smax ...

.....منا احطها على طول Ie=0.35Ig ...على اعتبار انها مشرخة ....وبذلك انا وضعت الموديفير فى الحسبان ولا داعى لعمل check شرخت ولا لا.....وانا حضرتك بتكلم عن الشيروول وليس العمود....لان كما حضرتك ذكرت ممكن الشير وول يشرخ وممكن مايشرخش...لان احتمالات تشريخ 
ليست كاحتمالات تشريخ العمود

2-ما هو المقصود بالstability design؟؟؟؟


----------



## kiloNewton (18 مايو 2013)

thanks


----------



## deadheart333 (18 مايو 2013)

حضرتك 1كرت قبل كدة ان فى حالة مثلا الtransfer beam بنستخدم الspecial load combination ...تمام ..وهنا السؤال..



هل انا بعمل كذا حالة تحميل بحيث...انى اصمم الtransfer beam على الspecial load combination ..واصمم باقى المبنى على حالات التحميل العادية؟؟؟ ولا اصمم المبنى كله بما فيه الtransfer beam على الspecial load cobination ؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (18 مايو 2013)

ما هو المعامل Rho؟؟؟؟ (reliability/redundancy) factor
وهذا المعامل موجود فى الspecial seismic load فى الetabs


----------



## sea2007 (18 مايو 2013)

اخى الكريم 

if we choose building frame system to resist the lateral load 

(as you know it is consist of shear wall capable to carry 100% of lateral load and 

columns and beams to carry the gravity load

my question is 

هل يجب الغاء تاثير الكمرات والاعمدة عند دراسه الbuilding drift والاعتماد على الحوائط الخرسانيه فقط؟


----------



## drkorsy (19 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمود​عايز أعرف من حضرتك خطوات تصميم البرج في نقطمن الأول إلى الآخر وأختار ال statical system  ازاى​شكرا لك​


----------



## deadheart333 (19 مايو 2013)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## deadheart333 (19 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> إذا كنا ندخل الزلزال أو أى حركة dynamic للمنشئ ك time history لهذه الحركة
> فهذا يسمى time domain
> هناك طرق أخرى للإدخال و هى بدلا من أن أرسم مثلا sin curve ك time history
> أدخل قيمة وحيدة فى إحداثى كارتيزى x لها هى الfrequency لهذا ال sin curve و y لها هو ال amplitude
> ...



هاهاهاهاهاه.....والله حضرتك حسستنى فعلا ان كل اللى اعرفه فى علم الهندسة كان كله بتنجان ....انا حاسس ان حضرتك بتقولنا هندسة تانية ....ربنا يتولانا برحمته والبركة فى ربنا ثم حضرتك
1-ماهى الRMS اللى حضرتك ذكرتها فوق؟؟

2-ما معنى كلمة PESUDO ؟؟؟ او بمعنى اخر ما الفرق بين الACCELERATION RS وال PESUDO acc RS؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (19 مايو 2013)

لو عندى coupled shear wall مربوطين بcoupling beam .....كيف احسب الEquivilent moment resisted by coupled shear wall from Csi Etabs؟؟؟؟؟ لنه من المعروف انه هايطلع لكل حائط المومنت والنورمال الخاص بيه..

وبعد الحصول على الEquevilent Moment resisted my coupled shear wall والEquilvilent Normal 
كيف اقوم بتصميم الcoupled shear wall؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (19 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الكلمة المحذوفة هى c- r-a-c-k
> 
> الشد عموما له علاقة بال normal stress و ليس ال shear stress
> أذن أسبعدنا S12
> ...



ماذا تقصد حضرتك ان الشيروول لاتتحمل بشكل رئيسى الnormal ؟؟؟ اليس الnormal stresses هو الاساس فى الشيروول


----------



## deadheart333 (19 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> زعلتنى منك يا بشمهندس أحمد
> أولا جمع ال moment و ال axial force يتم من خلال ال normal stress
> 
> ثانيا دائما نحكم على أى حاجة من خلال ال stress
> ...



معذرة حضرتك من كتر القوانين الواحد دماغة بقت تهيص....فعلا انا بعد ما حطيت السؤال عملت المعادلة وقدرت احسب الشير وول هايشرخ ولا لا من خلال معرفة الMcr وحبيت احذف السؤال بس ماعرفتش...اوعى تزعل منى يا استاذنا...الناس كلها تزعل حضرتك لا


----------



## deadheart333 (19 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> وجدوا أنك لو أحضرت نفس المنشئ اللى هو safe و زودت ال stiffness أكثر من المطلوب بكتير فى بعض الأدوار و تركت دور مثلا ال stiffness له هى المطلوب ستجد أن ال ductilty demand عند هذا الدور تضاعفت لدرجة كبيرة
> فى حالة ال base isolation ستجد ال base isolation نفسها لها أقل stiffness و بالتالى تركزت ال ductilty demand فيها فى الوقت الذى كان المنشئ كاملا فى حاجة لقليل القليل من ال ductilty demand هذه الفكرة تسمى ال capacity design مطبقة فى ال steel structure و بالتحديد فى ال EBF و بصفة عامة تطبق فى ال Base isolation



مش كدة حضرتك بالشكل اللى اخلى فيه عدد من الادوار لها stiffness عالية واخلى دور الstiffness له كما هى ....بهذا الشكل هذا الدور يتحول الى soft story ودة غلط؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (20 مايو 2013)

فى الصورة الاتية....ايهما اصح؟؟؟؟؟ 

2- هل ينفع اعمل الcoupling beam عبارة عن Frame element بدلا من spandrel؟؟؟؟

3-بفرض ان الصورة الاولى هى الاصح وانه تم نمذذجتها على الETABS ....مش كدة الETABS هايعتبر ان بحر الكمرة من وش الحائط لوش الحائط ودة غلط لان طول الكمرة الفعلى

المفروض انه يكون من منتصف الحائط لمنتصف الحائط الاخر ....وبالتالى النتائج اللى هاتطلع على الكمرة هاتكون غلط لو بحر الكمرة من وش الحائط لوش الحائط الاخر ...وايه راى حضرتك لو عرفنا الجزء المشترك بين الحائط والكمرة على انه PIER و Spandrel فى نفس الوقت؟؟

من الاخر يا استاذنا العزيز >>>>ما هى الطريقة المثلى لتمثيل الcoupling beam على الEtabs...ونطلع نتائج زى الفل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## حمزة القبلان (22 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> فى نظامين فى حالتك تشغل الأعمدة فقط تقاوم الزلازل و بالتالى لازم تعمل release لل moment فى الكمرات و لكن
> حديد الأعمدة يستمر و تكون ال overlap أحيانا lap لل tension
> و لكن ال r هنا صغيرة جدا و بالتالى تكون قوة الزلزال كبيرة جدا
> R= 2.2 to 2.5
> ...


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

كسار قال:


> مهندس محمود ..عندي سؤال بخصوص الفقرة ibc2009 16-44 التي تشرح عن مسافة الفصل بين المباني.
> ما هي طريقة الحصول على delta (max) من موديل الإيتابس؟
> و هل هناك قيم تقريبية متناسبة مع الإرتفاع بحسب الجملة المستخدمة؟



الموضوع بسيط هات أكبر displacement نتيجة كل حالات الزلزال عند نقاط الضلع المماس للمبنى الأخر 
أضربها فى 0.7R لو شغال UBC 
و فى Cd لو شغال IBC 

للمبنيين ثم هات ال SRSS للقمتين تكون هى الفاصل

لا أعلم طريقة تقريبية


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> أستاذنا محمود بارك الله فيك وأحسن الله إليك
> 
> 1. في المنطقة الزلزالية الرابعة وباعتماد نضام SMRF هل بالإمكان اعتماد اعمدة أقل من 300 مم و لا تستجيب لشرط a/b >0.4 خاصة أن الكود الأمريكي في الفقرة 21.6.1 ينص أن هذا الخيار يجب تطبيقه عندما تكون Pu>Agf'c/10 .
> ...



1 لاحظ الشرط التى ذكرته انت هو شرط متحقق دائما طالما كان العمود عمود و بالتالى لابد من الإلتزام بباقى شروط الكود
يتبع


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

2 هل هذا الجدول بالفعل موجود بالكود لم أقرأه من قبل
ما أعرفه إذا زاد الطول عن العرض عن 5 كقطاع لكن أحتاج لمراجعة المعلومة 
و لكنى متأكد بالنسبة للكود البريطانى إذا زاد الطول على العرض عن 4


3- لأن الحائط يصبح أقوى و بالتالى بيسحب shear أكتر


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> جميع أجوبة م. محمود الصقار مع الاسئلة حتي تاريخة من هذا الموضوع



جزاك الله خيرا مهندس محمد 
المحاضرة ملخص ممتاز 

و جزاك الله خيرا على تجميع الموضوع أتمنى أن يكون هذا بمثابة كتيب بعد الإنتهاء منه


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> عند حساب الpunching shear علي البلاطات يشترط الكود الامريكي أخذ تأثير العزوم ACI318-08-11.11.7
> (Where gravity load, wind, earthquake,
> or other lateral forces cause transfer of unbalanced
> moment Mu between a slab and column
> ...



طبعا لابد من أخذ تأثير عزوم الزلازل و الرياح و أى عزوم أخرى عن طريق
ال load combination


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يعنى حضرتك مبدأ تحويل الشير وول لــــframes يجوز ولا مرفوض؟؟؟



أجبنا عنها فى مشاركة سابقة


----------



## deadheart333 (22 مايو 2013)

حمزة القبلان قال:


> محمود الصقار قال:
> 
> 
> > فى نظامين فى حالتك تشغل الأعمدة فقط تقاوم الزلازل و بالتالى لازم تعمل release لل moment فى الكمرات و لكن
> ...


----------



## deadheart333 (22 مايو 2013)

هل يتم تصميم الاسقف والكمرات بناءا على الاحمال الراسية فقط ؟؟؟ ولا ندخل معانا الاحمال الافقية كمان وتاثيها على الاسقف والكمرات؟؟؟

انا حضرتك بصمم العناصر الراسية فقط كالاعمدة وحوائط القص والكور فقط ان هيا اللى تشيل الزلازل ...واقوم بتصميم البلاطات والكمرات على الاحمال الراسيى فقط...ايه راى حضرتك؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك فى حالة اخذ المركبة الراسية للزلازل ....فى جدول Modal mass participating ratio ...هل يجب التأكد من ان Sum UZ تتعدى ال 90% من كتلة المنشأ ؟
> 
> لانه بهذا الشكل اصبح عندى ازاحة رأسية اللى هيا Uz ....ما راى حضرتك؟؟؟؟ لك جزيل الشكر يا استاذنا العزيز



مهندس أحمد أقدر لك حبك لنشر العلم حيث أننى قد أجبتك منذ مدة على ال face book و لكننك أحببت أن تشارك المعلومة ليستفيد منهاالجميع 

أولا الأصل فى أى إتجاه أن تزيد ال particiption mass ratio عن 90% 
و لكن نعلم أن المودات الرأسية-الشاقولية- قوية تحتاج إلى أوميجا كبيرة لتظهر طبعا أكبر من كثير من المودات الأفقية 
لذلك سوف نحتاج عدد كبير جدا من المودات 
و هذا يحتاج إلى وقت كبير جدا 

و أنا أ رى لو لم يوجد عنصر يحتاج لتعامل خاص فلا بأس بالتغاضى عن ذلك الشرط 

و يجب أن نعلم أن التغاضى عن هذا الشرط يجعلنا كأننا نفرض أن المودات الرأسية الموجودة هى الكل و هذا تقربب 

لو عرفت توصل ل 90% بعدد معقول من المودات فلا بأس 

هذا رأيى قد أعدل عنه لو أقتنعت بعكسه


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> 1-ممكن حضرتك توضيح اكثر للنقطة الاولى؟؟؟؟ لانى لم افهمها جيدا
> 
> 2-وما معنى لو عندك torsion على الحائط ستنقل على ال core ك m12؟؟؟؟ هل حضرتك قصدت وجود شيروول مع الكور؟؟؟؟ ارجو توضيح حضرتك



مهندس أحمد أعتقد أن الموضوع يحتاج إلى الرسم للتوضيح لكن فى ظل ردى من على الموبيل دعنى أسهل الموضوع 
لو عند كمرة ثانوية مرتكزة على كمرة رئيسية ستجد أن العزم الطرفى فى الكمرة ينتقل على الكمرة الرئيسىة ك torsion فتل أو إلتواء 
كذلك ال inplane moment على الحائط يتحول إلى out of plane moment على الحائط العمودى عليه

نعم ال shear wall كجزء من ال core


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> فعلا يا استاذنا اانا قرأت موضوع pinching behavior لكن معرفش سببة ايه
> ارجو التوضيح ؟



ببساطة يا بشمهندس أسامة 
لو أثرت قوة على عنصر ناحية اليمين سيتحرك linear ثم nonlinear 
لو شلت القوى سيرجع العنصر للشمال قليلا لن يعود لنقطة الصفر 
بل قبلها بشوية 
أنت مطلوب منك تأثر بقوة لإرجاعها لنقطة الصفر -يعنى لو أعتبرنا القوة ناحية اليمين موجب هتكون القوة ناحية الشمال سالب- 
على أى حال لو أحتجت قوة صغيرة لإرجاعها لنقطة الصفر هذا يؤدى إلى ال loop pinching لأن ال k ستكون صغيرة جدا 
و كذلك فى مرحلة تحريكها للشمال قليلا هتبقى سهلة جدا ثم بعد ذلك تتطلب قوى كبيرة 
و هذا يعتمد على مادة العنصر 
فمثلا لو حديد steel ستجد أنه لا يحدث pinching 
لو خرسانة على حسب نسبة الحديد لكن ستجد حدوث شروخ يضعف العنصر و خصوصا مع الإنتقالات الصغيرة يمين و شمال و هذا ما نسميه ال loop pinching 
و يكون ال pinching أكثر لو المنشئ masonary


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> وضح حضرتك المعاني لكي استفيد.....لكني اقصد مدة الزلزال ك السنترو 30 ثانية مثلا



الزلزال كما ذكرت مدته كبيرة ده معنى 
و الزلزال عندما تكون ال period للفة الواحدة كبيرة


----------



## deadheart333 (22 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> مهندس أحمد أقدر لك حبك لنشر العلم حيث أننى قد أجبتك منذ مدة على ال face book و لكننك أحببت أن تشارك المعلومة ليستفيد منهاالجميع
> 
> أولا الأصل فى أى إتجاه أن تزيد ال particiption mass ratio عن 90%
> و لكن نعلم أن المودات الرأسية-الشاقولية- قوية تحتاج إلى أوميجا كبيرة لتظهر طبعا أكبر من كثير من المودات الأفقية
> ...



اشكرك استاذى على الثناء انا فعلا كنت قلقان لحضرتك تضايق منى انى كررت السؤال دة لان حضرتك دردشت فيه معايا على الفيس لكن احمد الله ان حضرتك ماتضايقتش 

ثانيا:::: ما معنى ما ذكرته حضرتك ...و يجب أن نعلم أن التغاضى عن هذا الشرط يجعلنا كأننا نفرض أن المودات الرأسية الموجودة هى الكل و هذا تقربب ؟؟؟

ثالثا.....الا يمكن ان استغنى اصلا عن أخذ المركبة الراسية للزلازل طالما ان المنشأ سكنى عادى ؟؟؟؟ يعنى مجرد أخذ فى الاعتبار فقط المركبات الافقية ...وطبعا راى حضرتك هو الاساس


----------



## deadheart333 (22 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> مهندس أحمد أعتقد أن الموضوع يحتاج إلى الرسم للتوضيح لكن فى ظل ردى من على الموبيل دعنى أسهل الموضوع
> لو عند كمرة ثانوية مرتكزة على كمرة رئيسية ستجد أن العزم الطرفى فى الكمرة ينتقل على الكمرة الرئيسىة ك torsion فتل أو إلتواء
> كذلك ال inplane moment على الحائط يتحول إلى out of plane moment على الحائط العمودى عليه
> 
> نعم ال shear wall كجزء من ال core



يا ريت باذن المولى تبارك وتعالى حضرتك توعدنى برسمة توضيحية للفهم اكثر من حضرتك؟؟؟؟ .....وبأذن الله ياريت حضرتك تبقى على تواصل معانا بعد اتمام الشفاء امين يا رب...

لان حضرتك دلعتنا كتير ومش معقول تحرمنا من الدلع الحلو دة


----------



## deadheart333 (22 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ببساطة يا بشمهندس أسامة
> لو أثرت قوة على عنصر ناحية اليمين سيتحرك linear ثم nonlinear
> لو شلت القوى سيرجع العنصر للشمال قليلا لن يعود لنقطة الصفر
> بل قبلها بشوية
> ...



يعنى حضرتك الpinching هو ارجاع العنصر لنقطة الصفر ...او بمعنى أخر ارجاع العنصر الى محوره الاصلى؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ارجو التوضيح لكي نستفيد منها
> وفي حالة وضع rs في الايتابس يطلب function damping
> ثم عند الدخول علي مربع حالات التحميل specx specx+ وهكذا توجد خانه لوضع structural and functional damping
> فما الفرق بينهما ؟



لم يعد هذا الخيار موجود فى etabs 2013 على ما أعتقد فلا تشغل بالك به


----------



## deadheart333 (22 مايو 2013)

بالنسبة للوصلات بين اعمدة الدور وأعمدة الدور الذى يليه ....عند حدوث القوى الافقية كالزلزال .....اليس من الخطأ ان نجعل هذة الوصلات عند اطراف الأعمدة لان هذة المناطق هى مناطق العزوم القصوى فى الدور الواحد؟؟؟

انا ارى اننا يجب ان نعمل خيارين ....

1- اما ان نقوم بلحام هذة الوصلات التى عند اطراف الاعمدة 

2- او نقوم بعمل هذة الوصلات فى منتصف الأعمدة ...بحيث نتلافى عمل وصلات عند اطراف الاعمدة وهى المناطق الخطرة

تعليق حضرتك..


----------



## محمود الصقار (22 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما الفرق بين box structure and wall bearing system ؟
> shear wall التي نستخدمها في building frame system تحمل احمال رأسية .. اذن ستعتبر wall bearing system ؟
> هل يوجد سبب لحل البلاطه علي برنامج ABAQUS ؟



حقيقة لا أعرف ما المقصود بال box structure و لم أقرأ عنه لعلك تقصد system مكون من cores متداخلة كما هو الحال فى برج خليفة -دبى سابفا- 

هذا ال system من الناحية الإنشائية هو shear walls and cores قد يسميه البعض بأسماء مختلفة ك buttersed wall system و لكن لا يختلف أحد أنه ككود wall bearing system

لعل ال safe فى هذا الوقت كان أقل فى الإمكانيات 
أنا لم أدرس ال ABAQUS إلى الأن لأحكم


----------



## usama_usama2003 (22 مايو 2013)

احد الاسئلة التي اجاب عليها استاذنا م محمود الصقار:

- هل يمكن ادخال RS وحلة بطريقة غير المودات ؟
ويكون الحل لا خطي​

يمكن الحل بال modal time history
طول ما أنت شغال مودات الحل linear
لأن المودان جاية من k-w2m فى الاخطى ال k بتتغير كل خطوة و بالتالى مودات جديدة كل خطوة و تجميعة مهنم كل خطوة تطلع العين 
الأفضل هنا عمل direct integration بدون إستعمال المودات ​

- هل معني كلام حضرتك انه هناك Direct integration RS​

لا direct integration time history
كلمة integration معناها أنى هاأكامل بجد
ال RS هو already نتيجة التكامل​


- للأسف الكودات لا تعطي سجلات زلزاليه .. اذن كتب علينا الحل linear لان الكود يعرف RS فقط​



فى الأبراج المهمة جدا تأخذ ال time history من المراصد أو تعمل synthetic earthquake​

نرجو من حضرتك اعطائنا فكرة عن الزلازل الصناعية؟


----------



## deadheart333 (22 مايو 2013)

احنا عارفين حضرتك ان نتيجة العجلة الارضية (الزلزال) يتحرك المبنى يمينا ويسارا نتيجة لهذة العجلة الارضية والتى تساوى رقم مضروبا فى عجلة الجاذنية الارضية ...ولكن ....

ماذا لو ان سرعة الزلزال ثابتة ولا يحدث اى تسارع اى ان قيمة العجلة الارضية = 0 م/ث2 ...وهنا لا اقصد السكون بل اقصد الحركة بسرعة منتظمة ثابتة ......هل فى هذة الحالة لن يتاثر المنشأ بالزلزال

مثال توضيحى::::::واحنا راكبين فى العربية لو نتخيل ان سرعتنا فى البداية =0 وبعد 5 ثوانى سرعتنا بقت تساوى مثلا 5 م/ث ....يبقى نتيجة هذا التسارع (العجلة) احنا هانتأثر 

بقوة القصور الذاتى علشان كدة هانروح ونيجى فى العربية ونخبط فى بعض......ولما سرعة العربية تصبح ثابته أى يصبح التسارع =0 م/ث2 تصبح القوى المؤثرة علينا = صفر .....طبقا لقانون الحاج نيوتن الاول ....ونيقى حلوين وثابتين فى مكاننا فى العربية

......هذا هو ما اقصده هل سيتأثر المبنى بأى قوى لو كانت سرعة الزلزال ثابتة ...يعنى مافيش عجلة ارضية ...يوجد فقط سرعة ارضية......ما راى حضرتك؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (22 مايو 2013)

من المعروف حضرتك ان قيمة الmodes اللى هيا الeign value اللى هيا w2 تعتمد قيمتها على كتلة المبنى (m) وجساءته (k) 

ولكن ....القوى المؤثرة مش المفروض حضرتك انها كمان تتحكم فى قيمة هذة المودات بمعنى أخر... المعادلة اللى حضرتك حسبت منها قيمة المودات

K- w2 M )*phi=0 ودة طبعا على اعتبار ان ان الحركة free vibration motion 

...طيب لو الحركة forced vibration motion المعادلة هاتكون ::: K-w2 M )*phi=F

وهنا فى هذة الحالة كما ارى ان الذى يؤثر فى قيمة المودات ليس فقط كتلة المنشأ (m) وجساءة المنشأ (k) بل ايضا القوى المؤثرة (F)

>>>>وبالفعل ان تشكل المودات سواء كان MODE 1 ,MODE2 ,........ لاياتى الا بتأثير قوى خارجية (F) 

النقطة دى حضرتك طوب الارض اتلخبط فيها .....حضرتك اللى هاتدينا المفيد كله


----------



## حمزة القبلان (23 مايو 2013)

مهندس محمود , لو فرضنا ان لدينا مبنى من خمسة طوابق بارتفاع اجمالي 21 م , والمنطقة الزلزالية هي المنطقة الثانية (2A) والنظام المستخدم هو اطارات خرسانية متوسطة مقاومة للعزوم السؤال :
تفصلية الحديد للاطارات المتوسطة المقاومة للعزوم عند التقاء الجسور مع الاعمدة الطرفية لا تحتوي تفاصيل خاصة بل يكفي ايصال حديد الجسر الى حديد العمود مع عقفة بسيطة فهل في هذه الحالة عند استخدام الاطارات الخرسانية المتوسطة يتم نمذجتها في الايتابس بتحرير العزوم عند التقاء الجسور بالاعمدة الطرفية ام لا , وما هي قيمة r المستخدمة في حالة تحرير العزوم؟؟؟


وتقبل احتراماتي


----------



## deadheart333 (23 مايو 2013)

لو عندى منشأ متعدد الادوار......والاعمدة هى التى تقاوم الزلازل ....هل ينفع انه أعمل العمود فى كل دور Fixed من فوق و Hinged من تحت ...فى كل دور...وهل يمكن ايضا ان يكون العمود Hinged فى اللبشة ؟؟؟ وبذلك المومنت هايبقى بزيرو اسفل العمود وبقيمة كبيرة جدا اعلى العمود واعمل حسابى فى التسليح على كدة ...والحديد فى عمود الدور الاول يتكسح علشان يدخل فى عمود الدور التانى .... راى حضرتك 

....ولو عندى Frames هى التى تقاوم الزلازل ....هل ايضا يجوز عمل الframes عبارة عن fixed hinged؟؟؟

ولا لازم الframes تبقى fixed fixed ؟؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل ونفع بك
استفسار بسيط ارجو الاجابة عليه
وبفرض اننا نستعمل Linear TH analysis
لدينا ذلك المنشأ ونريد حلة TH فهل سيتم قسمة ذلك seismograph علي R للنظام ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 مايو 2013)

اذا كان لدينا هذه الحالة عناصر خطية وعناصر غير خطية
الان اي البرامج تستخدم لحل هذا النظام ؟؟؟
هل ستم قسمة seismograph ايضا علي R ام لا ؟ ام هل توجد طريقة لنحصل علي R جديده لذلك النظام؟
ارجو التفصيل في تلك الجزئية وتوضيح ما تفعله حضرتك لحل ذلك النوع من المنشآت؟


----------



## engali0567645166 (24 مايو 2013)

الف سلامه يا هندسه وان شاء الله تكون بخير وسلامه ممكن توضحلي النقطه دي انا عندي ال nonlinearity اما ناتجه عن الماده نفسها وذلك لان مع زيادة الاحمال وطبقا stress strain curve يتغير ال stifness فيكون من الخطاء اعتبار ال stifness ثابت ويجب اعتبار انه يتغير طبقا للاحمال المؤثره علي العنصر او انها ناتجه عن ميل العمود فيتولد عزوم اضافيه تساوي حاصل ضرب الاحمال الرئسية في مقدار الازاحه (global buckling) او نتيجة حدوث انحناء من الوسط للعمود (lockal buckling) وتحسب قيمة هذا النوع من معادلات الكود عند التصميم والسؤال هل هذه المقدمه صحيحه ام لا وان كانت صحيحه فانا اري ان بال etabs يشير البرنامج انه etabs nonlinear اي ان البرنامج يقوم بعمل التحليل اللاخطي اذا فما هي فائدة تحليل p delta اذا وهل تؤثر علي النتائج ام لا علي اعتبار ان البرنامج يقوم بعمل التحليل اللاخطي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 مايو 2013)

ما المقصود بـ frequency dependent وما العناصر التي يجب ان توصف بها؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أسئلتك حقيقة جميلة
> الوقت سيكون كبير جدا لذلك عند عمل nonlinear analysis غالبا بنحل المنشئ 2D و نوصف كل ال components ك nonlinear ليس فقط ال dampers
> و ال NL TH لا نقسمه على R
> 
> ...



جزاك الله عنا خيرا

ما المقصود ب effective stiffness وكيف نحسبها ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أسئلتك حقيقة جميلة
> الوقت سيكون كبير جدا لذلك عند عمل nonlinear analysis غالبا بنحل المنشئ 2D و نوصف كل ال components ك nonlinear ليس فقط ال dampers
> و ال NL TH لا نقسمه على R
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا

كيف يتم تحول المنشأ ل2D ؟ وكيف نتعامل مع Drift بعد تحويلة 2D ؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 مايو 2013)

ما المقصود ب viscoelastic damping ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 مايو 2013)

ما المقصود بـ Modal coupling ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 مايو 2013)

لماذا يهتم كثيرا بـGust factor ؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> هل يوجد شرط في البلاطات مثل الاعمده في bulding frame system يجب عمل لها deformation combitaility check
> فهل يوجد للبلاطات مماثل ؟
> وماذا عن punch نتيجه تحركها مع المبني اثناء الزلزال ( في حالة استخراجها من مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه )؟



على حد علمى لا يوجد 
أما عن ال punch فلا تقلق منه لأن الكود يتعامل مع قيمة صغيرة من القيمة الحقيقية


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> السلام عليكم أستاذنا العظيم.....فى الصور الأتية ...فى الshear wall ...مش اتجاه f11 كما فى الصورة والبتالى المفروض نعتبره shear ؟؟؟؟فلماذا نقوم بتغيير الmodifier
> 
> لـــf11 ...مش المفروض نسيبه زى ماهو؟؟؟



مش أى قوى أفقية تكون shear 
تخيل يا بشمهندس أحمد أن هذا الحائط مش مرتكز على الأرض أعتبره مش رأسى 

لو أفقى مرتكز على حائط أخر رأسى 
ستجد أن هذه القوى الأفقية التى رسمتها هى normal 

و كما أخبرنا الدكتور عاطف العراقى فى أولى مدنى إضافة على قانون نيوتن الثالث 
لكل فعل رد فعل مساوى فى المقدار و مضاد فى الإتجاه -إذا وجد ما يقاومه- وو القوى الأفقية سيكون لها ردفعل لو وجد support يقاوم القوى الأفقية 
لذلك ستجد أن f11 قليلة جدا فوق إلى أن تصل تحت و كأن الحائط أصبح له support أفقية 

أما ال f12 ده shear حتى لو مفيش supports أفقية 
بالعكس وجود ال support يمتص القوى فيقلل ال shear 


أذن لو الحائط ممسوك من الجنب تماما لن يكون عليها f12 و لكن سيكون عليها f11 كبيرة جدا

لو الحائط ممسوك من تحت فقط سيكون عليه shear f12 بصورة أساسية بل و لو كانالحائط ده صغير زى عمود ستجد أنه ليس به normal f11


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> سؤال اخر حضرتك......
> 
> 1-بالنسبة للshell element سواء كانت شيروول او بلاطات ...لماذا نقوم فقط بتغيير f11 , f22 , f12 و m11 ,m22 ,m12 ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لماذا لانقوم بتغيير ال Shear modifier اللى هو V13 , V23 .....اليست من خصائص الStiffness للقطاع ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



ال shell element ليس لها out of plan shear deformation 
و ذلك ﻷنها تسهيل من ال solid element و خصوصا لأن القوى الأفقية لا تجد مقاومة من الحوائط فى ال out of plan direction و بالتالى تم إهمالها من البرنامج 

الجزئية الثانية أجابنا عليها فى مشاركة سابقة


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كما أرشدنا أساتذتنا الأفاضل أنه ينبغي عند نمذجة الجدران القضية لا خطيا استعمال طريقة Distributed plasticity عن طريق خاصية Fiber section
> 
> ...



لا أرى هناك مشكلة من تقسيم ال shells عند المناطق الفاصلة بين أكثر من سمك 
و تخصيص قطاع لكل جزء 

كل قطاع تعرف ال fibers الخاصة به


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> هل هناك تعريفان لكلمة overstrength فهي مذكورة في حساب R وايضا في ك special seismic load combination



مش مشكلة التسميات 
لكن أنا أوضحت التسميات التى أطمئن إليها


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> عملية تصدير العناصر الانشائية من ال etabs الى ال perform 3d تمت بنجاح الا أن الأحمال وللأسف لم تظهر لا في برنامج perform 3d ولا في ملف التصدير الناتج من file-export-perform 3d text file
> 
> ...



و أنا أواجه نفس المشكلة 
ال perform 3d إلى الأن 
حتى أنى أرسلت لهم رسائل لأنه بيتعبنى عندما أستورد shells من ال etabs أو ال sap 
لكن أعدك أننى سأراسلهم بعد رجوعى للعمل


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> اخى الكريم المهندس محمود
> 
> ارجو منك مراجعه هذة الفقره من 12.2.3.2 ASCE7-05 ITEM
> والتى تسمح بدمج اكثر من نظام انشائى بشرط ان تقوم باستخدام القيمه الاقل FOR R IN DESIGN
> ...



أختلف معاك يا هندسة فى الجزئية الأولى الكود لم يقصد ذلك الكود أجبرك على أن تأخذ القيمة الصغرى و ليس قيمة وسطية

الجزئية الثانية راجع 
18.3.3
و هى خاصة ب class U و هى قيمة ال stress الذى تشرخ عنده الخرسانة 
U =uncraked


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> اخى الكريم
> 
> احاول ان استفيد قدر الامكان من وقت فراغك قدر الامكان لاطرح عليك كل اسئلتى ولكن فى نفس الوقت اتمنى لك الشفاء فى اسرع وقت
> 
> ...



هذا ما نستخدمه 

إذا كانت net allowable لازم تضيف وزن ال raft كاملا 

لو allowable فقط اطرح وزن ال raft


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> ​For differential settlement
> 
> As you know the settlement is function of size of raft and methodology of construction and this point is not easy to know during design stage. as you know our calculate was based on the total settlement assuming that all loads are applied to the building in the same time.
> 
> ...



Dear engineer 
The subgrade modulus is a stiffness coeffecient of the soil , it might be nonlinear stiffness depending on thesettelement value 

Regarding the first question itis your choice I mean you are not in aneed to add a settlement joint if you design your raft to overcome the extra moment resulting from settlements
Specialy when we speak about a tower submerged inside the soil , having say 3 basement with a huge water pressure , at this time you are not allowed to include a joint cause the water will penetrate the basement


I accept, however we have a strong openion stating that we can decrease the soil subgrade modulus and resolving the raft for several itterations


----------



## sea2007 (25 مايو 2013)

سوالى عن الوصله بين الكمرة والعمود الطرفى & البلاطه الفلات سلاب والعمود الطرفى 

كما يعلم الجميع ان الكود قد سمح بان يكون عرض الكمرة اكبر من عرض العمود وعلى الرغم من ان الكود لم يذكر اى متطلبات فى المناطق الزلازليه الضعيفه الا اننا سوف نتبع متطلبات sfrm
للتوضيح

علاقه الكمرة مع العمود وليكن العمود الخارجى

21.5.1.4 
— Width of member, bw, shall not exceed
width of supporting member, c2, plus a distance on
each side of supporting member equal to the smaller
of (a) and (b):
(a) Width of supporting member, c2, and
(b) 0.75 times the overall dimension of supporting
member, c1.

لاحظ التفصيله فى شكل 1


اما بالنسبه للفلات سلاب فالمتطلبات كالتالى كما هو موضح شكل 2




وسوالى هو 
اذا كان عرض الكمره 90 سم وبها 18 اسياخ قطر 32 على صفين حديد علوى وعرض العمود الطرفى 30 سم فقط ولكن طوله 150 سم
وعدد الاسياخ التى سوف تدخل من الكمره الى داخل العمود هى فقط 6 اسياخ وباقى حديد الكمرة سيكون خارج كور العمود 
كما هو فى شكل 3



Q1
فهل سيتم فرض ان العزم الذى سوف ينتقل للعمود يساوى قيمه العزم المكافى لل6 اسياخ فقط ام طبقا للكود يمكن فرض ان قيمه العزم الناتج عن 18 سيخ كلهم يمكن نقلهم الى العمود؟
Q2
وماذا عن العلاقه بين العمود الطرفى والبلاطه الفلات لنفس الظروف السابقه؟


----------



## sea2007 (25 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> هذا ما نستخدمه
> 
> إذا كانت net allowable لازم تضيف وزن ال raft كاملا
> 
> لو allowable فقط اطرح وزن ال raft




اريد ان اوكد معاك على قيمه الجاما عن اضافه وزنها فى الحساب الاجهادات تحت القاعدة فاننا لا نستخدم جاما خرسانه فى حساب وزن القاعد


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أرجو أبداء الرأي في تعريف طول الكابولي عند أجراء التحقق من سهم الهبوط حيث أنه في الكود الامريكي aci318 هو طول الكابولي الصافي clear projection of cantilever
> أما في ibc2006 and later versions هو ضعف طول الكابولي
> راجع الرابط:
> MediaFire - Online Space for your documents, photos, videos, and music.



نعم معك حق 
حقيقة أنا أميل إلى رأى ال ibc لأنه منطقى فلو كان طول ال cantilever هو ال clear length لكان بالقياس الspan فى أى باكية نصف طولها 

و مع الأكواد الأخرى كنا نجد من الصعوبة جدا تحقيق هذا الشرط لذلك كنت أطلب من الإستشاريين اللى بيرجعوا معى عمل camber


----------



## deadheart333 (25 مايو 2013)

بالعربية: شكرا 
بالسريانية : تودي
بالآشورية : باسيما
بالارمني: ميرسي شات 
بالاسبانية: جراتسي
باليونانية : افخريستو بولي..
بالإيطالية: جراثياس
بالحبشية: اميسكانالو
بالانجليزية: ثانكس
بالفرنسية:مغسي
بالتركية : تشكر ادارم
بالهندية: شكر.. يا
شكراًبالبولندي: جن كويم يافيفاء
شكراً بالأندونيسي: ثري ماكاسي بافيفاء.. 
شكراً بالروسية: سباسيبا يافيفاء
شكراً بالتايلندي: كاب كون كاب يافيفاء
شكراً بالبلغاري: لاغودريا يافيفاء
شكراً بالصيني: شي شي.. 
شكراً بالياباني : أريغاتو
شكراً باليوغسلافي: إخفالا
شكراً بالبرتغالي: اوبريغادو
شكراً بالرومانية: مولتمس..
شكراًبالألمانية: دانكي..
شكراًبالهولندية: بيدانكت...
شكراًبالكلدانية والآشورية : باسيما أو كياناخ بسيمتا... 
وجوابها: لاكطويا.. أو لايدقرا
وفي اللغة الفصحى "تودي سكيأا 
شكراًباليونانية : افخريستوبولي 
شكراًبالعبرانية: تودا.. 
شكراًبالكردية السورانية: سوباس..

For you our beloved professor :::Eng Mahmoud


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

المهندس احمد طه قال:


> اعملت تحليل modal analysis وطلع عندي المود رقم 3 هو fundamental mode اما المود 1 فكانت البناية تلف عند عمل animation طب شو تفسير ذلك هل يعني ذلك وجود eccentricity في المبنى على الرغم اني اعملت check وما في eccentricity
> ارجو من حضرتكم الاجابة عنالسؤال



طبعا ال fundamental mode هو المود الأول 
مهما كان شكله
كون المود الأول torsion ده حاجة من اثنين
1-فيه eccentrcity
2-ال rotsional stiffness للبرج أقل من ال transilation stiffness للإتجاهين و دى الحالة العامة التى تحتوى الحالة الأولى و لكن هنا حتى و لو لم يكن هناك eccentrcity


----------



## deadheart333 (25 مايو 2013)

نعلم جميعا يا استاذنا ان الاوميجا w=(k/m)^.5 ....ولكنى ارى انا هذا القانون صالح فقك فى حالة لو المنشأ فى حالة المرونة......لكن لو تصرف المنشأ فى حالة اللدونة سوف تتغير خصائص المادة وبالتالى تصبح قيمة الاوميجا هنا غير ثابتة.....وعند حدوث الزلازل كدة كدة المنشأ بتصرف فى حدود الplasticity يبقى كدة قانون الاوميجا اصبح غير ثابت ...ما اريد ان اقوله ان الاوميجا لا نحسبها الا من ال free vibration فقط اى الاهتزاز الحر....ولكن لو اثر الزلزال على المنشأ سيغير من خصائصه وبالتالى لن يصبح قانون الاوميجا صالح

وايضا قانون الاوميجا w=(k/m)^.5 نحصل عليه فقط من من الparticular solution اى عندما تكون القوى المؤثرة=0 

هل هذا دقيق ؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> اخى الكريم
> سوال اخر فى التربه والاساسات
> 
> اذا منسوب قاعة المبنى تحت منسوب المياة الجوفيه ففى هذة الحاله يجب دراسه اللبشه غلى انها
> ...



أعتقد أن تصميم القطاع على أنه cracked section stage one ده مرتبط بطريقة ال working stresses
لعلك تقصد عمل check على ال ***** width فى ال ultimate 

حقيقة التجارب العلمية أثبتت أن المواد البلاستيكية مثل ال membrane هى من أطول المواد عمرا داخل ال soil 
و لكننا فى البلديات و لا أعرف مالسبب نهمل وجودها

أنا أرى إذا كانت اللبشة مغمورة تماما فى ااماء و ليس هناك تغير فى صعود الماء أو نزوله حول اللبشة فلاداعى للتعامل مع ال section بصورة مختلفة 
أما إذا كان الهواء يصل لل raft فلازم نحقق ال ***** width 

لأن صدأ الحديد يحتاج هواء


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

reem220 قال:


> بشمهندسنا الجبار محمود أيها أفضل تمثيل الديافرامات كديافرام واحد لكل المناسيب؟ أم عمل ديافرام مستقل لكل منسوب؟ النتيجة تفرق وما أعرف أيها أصح؟



ربنا يسعدك 

فى ال ETABSلا يفرق تعريف Diaphragm واحد لكل الأدوار أو diaphragm لكل دور 

لأن فى ال ETABS عندما تنتقل من دور إلى دور فأنت فى مكان أخر و ذلك فى ال Diaphragm و ال pier labels و خلافه


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> كلام رائع جدا يا استاذنا الحبيب ولكن لماذا افرض ان post yield stiffness تساوى صفر...كما ذكرت سابقا ؟؟؟؟ اليست المادة لها stiffness وهى فى مرحلة الpost yield ....لماذا افرضه يساوى صفر؟؟؟؟



للتسهيل


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> انا حضرتك عملت حضرت 3d modeling لتطبيق احمال الزلازل عليه.......وبعد كدة عملت check على الاجهادات على التربة (spring forcr) اسفل اللبشة المسلحة ....
> 
> ووجدت ان الstresses يكون unsafe عند بعض النقط اى انه يتعدى الbearing capacity للتربة...ماذا افعل فى هذة الحالة مع انه للعلم اننى لا استطيع زيادة مساحة
> 
> اللبشة اكثر من ذلك.....هل الجأ مثلا لوضع خوازيق اسفل اللبشة عند هذة النقط؟؟؟ ام ان الموضوع مايفرقش معايا اصلا لأن اللبشة شغالة rigid شغالة حتة واحدة مع بعض؟؟؟



الموضوع يفرق 
أولا لو الزيادة قليلة جدا فى أحد الأماكن نهمله لأن إنهيار التربة لا يحدث عند نقطة و كما أوضحت فى مشاركة سابقة قد تفكر فى إعادة تخصيص ثابت التربة عند هذه النقطة

إذا كان الموضوع أكبر لو كان المنشئ صغير الإرتفاع فكر فى أن تعمل أساسات منفصلة 

لو لم تستطيع تحول تزود ال stiffness لل raft و لكن بعمق كبير كأنه بلاطة على كمر 
و لو مقلوب لتنظيم ال pressure تحت ال raft 
و إلا أعمل piles


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> سؤال اخر:::: عند عمل 3d modeling على الايتابس ورسم اللبشة المسلحة ....اليس من المفترض ان يتم ايضا رسم اللبشة العادية ؟؟؟؟ ...لانه من وجهة نظرى المتواضعة انا ارى
> 
> انه يجب مقارنة الاجهادات اسفل اللبشة المسلحة باجهادات تحمل الخرسانة العادية (F.bearing) ...ومن الخطا مقارنة الاجهادات اسفل اللبشة المسلحة مباشرة بال bearing capacity للتربة ....تعليق حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟



معك حق فعلا فى مصر بنعمل pcc تكون أكبر من 30 سم تتحمل بعض الشئ 
لذلك أنا أقترح عمل model أخر بأبعاد العادية و تعمل check على ال soil لأنها هى الأهم


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

Hussein.Rida قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> *
> في البداية أخي وحبيبيالمهندس محمود أدعو الله لك بالشفاء العاجل وأن يبارك لك في علمك وينفع بك ويجعلهصدقة جارية لك تفتح لك مزيداً من أبواب علمه
> 
> ...



طبعا أشكر أخى و حبيبى المهندس حسين رضا الذى لا أمل من وصفه بالمتميز دائما و أشهدكم أنى أحبه فى الله 
و كلما جلسنا سويا تمنيت ألا ينتهى اللقاء 
و أعتبره أحد المدارس المهمة فى مجالنا 


أبشره أن ال ETABS الجديد أصبح يحل Buckling analysis

أنا أعرف أن ال modifiers تأخذ ضمنيا ال time dependent فأرجو منك التوضيح لماذا تقلل مرة أخرى معامل المرونة

و جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## محمود الصقار (25 مايو 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> تمت اضافة الرابط ..ارجو ان يكون هو الموضوع المقصود ...
> بعيدا عن قوانين الملتقى..منتدى Structural Experts Forum كنز يستحق المتابعة والتسجيل ..
> نشكر استاذنا حسين رضا واخوانه الافاضل على مجهوداتهم القيمة
> 
> وسعدنا بمشاركتكم استاذنا حسين رضا ونطمع في المزيد



شهادتى فى هذا المنتدى مجروحة غير أنى أدعو الكل لجعله فى قائمة ال favorites


----------



## usama_usama2003 (25 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الموضوع يفرق
> أولا لو الزيادة قليلة جدا فى أحد الأماكن نهمله لأن إنهيار التربة لا يحدث عند نقطة و كما أوضحت فى مشاركة سابقة قد تفكر فى إعادة تخصيص ثابت التربة عند هذه النقطة
> 
> إذا كان الموضوع أكبر لو كان المنشئ صغير الإرتفاع فكر فى أن تعمل أساسات منفصلة
> ...



ما المقصود بتلك العبارة..اليس k ثابت في تقرير التربة ام ماذا تقصد يا استاذنا ؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> اخى الكريم
> 
> نتيجه استخدام semi rigid diaghram
> تتولد قوة محوريه على قطاع الكمرة axial load وهى فى بعض الاحيان تتعدى قيمه
> ...



أنا معاك فيما تقول 
إن شاء الله سأراسل ال csi بعد الرجوع للعمل بخصوصهم


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> هناك سوال اخر
> 
> لو افترضنا ان الكور الخرسانى سيتحمل كل الاحمال الجانيبيه
> 
> ...



قوة الزلزال نحن نركزها فى مركز الكتلة و لكن حقيقة هى موجودة عند كل نقطة على ال slab لها كتلة 

الslab قادرة على نقل هذه القوى مادامت إستطاعت أن تعمل ك diaphragm 

أما أن تزود سماكة الجزء بين ال cores فهذه لنجعلها تشتغل مع ال cores ك frame action


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بارك الله في كل استذتنا ومعلمينا
> هل المقصود post yield stiffness هو K2 كما بالصورة



نعم


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> في حالة وجود basement او اكثر
> السؤال : هل يتم عمل spring افقي في الحائط نظرا لممانعته حركة المبني اثناء الزلزال؟
> ام ان التربة والمبني يتحركان معا فالتأثير هنا بصفر؟
> ارجو التوضيح بارك الله فيكم



عندما يأتى الزلزال يتحرك كل ماهو ملتصق بالأرض فى إتجاه و كل ما هو غير ملتصق بالأرض فى إتجاه أخر 


و بالتالى الأساسات مثلها مثل الجدران تستحق أن يتم تخصيص elastic support عندها 

و هذه القيم لها علاقة بال k dynamic لل soil 

و لكننا للتسهيل لا ندخل هذه ال springs


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما الفرق بين K static & K dynamic الخاصين بالتربة حيث K هو stiffness
> ومتي نستخدم K dynamic



ال k dynamic هى ال k لل soil أثناء الزلزال نتيجة عجلة الزلزال 

تستخدم ال k dynamic فى حالة تمثيل التربة أثناء الزلزال


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> تكلمت مع احد المهندسين عن تصميم RAFT footing وقال لي شيئا غريبا
> انه يتم تصدير احمال المبني من الايتابس الي السيف مع تقليل E (modulus of Elasticity ) الخاص بالخرسانه للـ RAFT footing الي الربع
> فسألته لماذا فقال لي الجميع يفعلونها هكذا؟
> ارجو التفسير ؟؟؟؟؟
> بارك الله فيكم



لم أسمع بذلك قبل ذلك


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> -هل فعلا نمذجة البلاطة و لتكن بلاطة من نوع shell و تمثيلها في مبنى ما قصد دراسته قد يقود الى نتائج خاطئة خاصة عند تصميم العناصر كالكمرات مثلا؟
> ...



هو الأقرب للصواب و ليس الصواب المطلق 
كل ما ذكره سليم غير أن البرامج الحديثة تتغلب على صعوبة صعوبة 
فكما تعلم ال cracking and creep and shrinkage and sequential construction 
و حتى طريقة وصل الحائط بالسقف لم يعد نقطة وحيدة كما كان سابقا 
كل هذه الخيارات أصبحت موجودة 

أما الحل اليدوى فيعتمد فى توزيع الأحمال على طريقة ال yield للبلاطات 
Yield line theory 
و حل البرامج توزيع الحمل على حسب ال Stiffness


----------



## usama_usama2003 (27 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> عندما يأتى الزلزال يتحرك كل ماهو ملتصق بالأرض فى إتجاه و كل ما هو غير ملتصق بالأرض فى إتجاه أخر
> 
> 
> و بالتالى الأساسات مثلها مثل الجدران تستحق أن يتم تخصيص elastic support عندها
> ...



لكن هل تعتقد ان response للمبني سيكون اكبر عندما نضع الركائز الافقية ؟
وكيف يتم توصيفة علي انه point spring لانه في هذه الحالة سيحمل شد وضغط فبالتالي حمل ضغط التراب سينتقل اتوماتيكا الي الركائز دون ان يؤثر علي الحائط؟
كيف احصل علي قيمة K dynamic ؟ هل هي نسبة من K static


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> في حالة وجود واجهات مائلة كالبرج الذي قمتم بتصميمه Ubora
> نتيجه وجود الاعمده مائلة الاحمال رأسية والنظام الخاص بالسقف هو flat slab ستنتج قوة افقية ربما تكون شد او ضغط هل ستتحملها البلاطه ويتم التصميم علي ذلك؟
> ارجو التوضيح



هذا البرج كنت أحد أفراد المجموعة التى قامت بتصميمه 
و كنت أقوم بال column shortening فيه مع mr, Abeejet

فى هذا البرج كانت هناك كمرات أفقية للتغلب على قوة الشد

فى أبراج أخرى وضعنا حديد داخل ال slab لهذا الغرض


----------



## usama_usama2003 (27 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ال k dynamic هى ال k لل soil أثناء الزلزال نتيجة عجلة الزلزال
> 
> تستخدم ال k dynamic فى حالة تمثيل التربة أثناء الزلزال



هل للاوتاد K dynamic ؟
حضرتك اوضحت انه في حالة الابراج يتم تمثيل القواعد
طبعا هنا الاساسات ستكون عميقة
اذن سأحتاج k للاوتاد
اين احصل عليها
وهل هي نسبة من K static


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هل حضرتك توجد حالات يمكن اهمال المركبة الراسية للزلزال؟؟؟؟ يعنى لو مافيش transfer structure او cantilevers كبيرة .....ممكن اهمل المركبة الرأسية؟؟؟ ولا لازم
> 
> بردة؟؟؟



لا تهمل أبدا
و لكن تصبح أكثر تأثيرا فى هذه المنشاءات


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هل الspecial load cases بنطبقها فقط فى حالة الزلازل ....ولا بنطبقها فى حالة الزلازل والرياح معا؟؟؟؟



هذه الحالات تطبق فى الزلازل فقط


----------



## usama_usama2003 (27 مايو 2013)

سؤال بخصوص modulus of elasticity

For structures subjected to high and constant stresses:
Modulus of Elasticity = Stress/Strain
Strain increased with time due to shrinkage and creep
Modulus of Elasticity *decreased *with time

كان هذا رد احد المهندسين .. فما رأي حضرتك؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> وهل يجب تطبيقها فى حالة وجود lateral load ؟؟؟ ام يمكن تطبيقها فى حالة الاحمال الراسية فقط مع عدم وجود lateral load؟؟؟؟



فى حالة الزلازل فقط


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> استاذنا العظيم....ما المقصود هنا بدراسة الstability؟؟؟ هل المقصود بها الoverturning stability والsliding stability؟؟؟



نقصد بال stabilty دراسة البرج نتيجة الأحمال الأفقية زلازل و رياح و خلافه


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ما هو الرقم الذى اكتبه فى هذة الخانة عند استخدام الRitz vector ....انا شايف الرقم المكتوب اصلا فى الساب هو %99 .....لو انا استخدمت حضرتك الساب فى تحليل المنشأ نتيجة الزلزال ....وانا استخدم دالة الresponse spectrum
> 
> ما هو الرقم الذى اكتبه فى خانة target dynamic participtins ratio ؟؟؟ هل اتركه كما هو 99% ؟؟؟؟؟ راى حضرتك



أتركه كما هو


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

عبد الرحمن رزق قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> ارجو الافاده في كيفية حل الframes التي تقاوم احمال الزلازل عن طريق الساب ...
> حيث انه تم تصميم برج من 9 طوابق + ارضي + بدروم
> باستخدام flat slab التي يوجد على محيطها كمرات محيطيه ( تقوم احمال الزلازل و الرياح ) مع ال shear walls
> ...



للأسف لازم تطبع دور دور كرسمة و تكتب بنفسك ما تريد على ال plan سواء internal forces أو reinforcement 
و لكن لا تنسى تفاصيل ال ductilty


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> استاذى الحبيب والعزيز على قلبى......طالما انى كدة كدة لازم اعمل الmodifiers حتى لو محصلش ***** من الtension ...يبقى ايه لازمة انى اشوف الshear wall مشرخة ولا لا...يعنى ايه لازمة انى اشوف S22 ,S11,Smax ...
> 
> .....منا احطها على طول Ie=0.35Ig ...على اعتبار انها مشرخة ....وبذلك انا وضعت الموديفير فى الحسبان ولا داعى لعمل check شرخت ولا لا.....وانا حضرتك بتكلم عن الشيروول وليس العمود....لان كما حضرتك ذكرت ممكن الشير وول يشرخ وممكن مايشرخش...لان احتمالات تشريخ
> ليست كاحتمالات تشريخ العمود
> ...



لو عملت كده هيكون المنشئ ضعيف و بالتالى هأضطر أضع عناصر جديدة أو أزود اللى موجود و بالتالى تكلفة عالية 

الجزئية التانية أجبنا عليها فى مشاركة سابقة


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك 1كرت قبل كدة ان فى حالة مثلا الtransfer beam بنستخدم الspecial load combination ...تمام ..وهنا السؤال..
> 
> 
> 
> هل انا بعمل كذا حالة تحميل بحيث...انى اصمم الtransfer beam على الspecial load combination ..واصمم باقى المبنى على حالات التحميل العادية؟؟؟ ولا اصمم المبنى كله بما فيه الtransfer beam على الspecial load cobination ؟؟؟؟



بصمم ال transfer اللى شايل نظام يقاوم الزلازل و ما تحته حتى الأساسات على ال special فقط


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ما هو المعامل Rho؟؟؟؟ (reliability/redundancy) factor
> وهذا المعامل موجود فى الspecial seismic load فى الetabs



المعامل rho معامل خاص بال redundancy قيمته بواحد أى ليس له تأثير فى المناطق الزلزالية الضعيفة 
فى المناطق العالية يتم حسابه بناءا على نوع النظام و مدى ثقتك فى فى تحمل النظام حتى بعد إنهيار بعض الأجزاء طبعا له حسابات


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> اخى الكريم
> 
> if we choose building frame system to resist the lateral load
> 
> ...



نعم يجب


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

drkorsy قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس محمود​عايز أعرف من حضرتك خطوات تصميم البرج في نقطمن الأول إلى الآخر وأختار ال statical system  ازاى​شكرا لك​



الموضوع ما ينفعش يترد عليه فى مشاركة 
دا عايز محاضرات 
لكن بصفة عامة يتم إختيار ال statical system على حسب شكل البرج و إرتفاعه 
ثم يتم تقرير سمك البلاطات 
ثم يتم عمل نموذج تجريبى للبرج نفرض به قطاعات العناصر المقاومة للقوى الجانبية 
ثم نختبر هذه القطاعات ك serviciblty للبرج ثم ultimate للعناصر 
ثم نصمم العناصر 
ثم الأساسات 
و نقوم لكل برج بعمل الدراسات اللازمة ك wind tunnel 
Column shortening 
و خلافه


----------



## محمود الصقار (27 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله



محمد رسول الله 
يعلم الله أننا ما فتحنا هذا الموضوع إلا إبتغاء مرضات الله الواحد الأحد


----------



## deadheart333 (27 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> محمد رسول الله
> يعلم الله أننا ما فتحنا هذا الموضوع إلا إبتغاء مرضات الله الواحد الأحد



ويعلم الله ايضا انى احبك يا استاذى الحبيب


----------



## deadheart333 (27 مايو 2013)

قال لى احد المهندسين المحترمين على المنتدى انه يمكن ادخال الspecial seismic combination مانويل او يمكن جعل الetabs يحسبها اوتوماتيك من خلال الspecial seismic load فهل هذا الكلام صحيح؟؟؟؟

2- وقال لى انه عند ادخال الspecial seismic combination مانويل يجب الغاء الspecial seismic load من الetabs من خلال don't include special seismic load ...فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟؟؟ ولا ممكن تركها عادى ؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (27 مايو 2013)

انا عملت المنشأ وحطيت احمال الزلازل وهكذا وبعد كدة هاعمل run analysis .....السؤال هنا ..

....لو انا مش عايز اعمل special seismic load ....هل لازم الغيها من الetabs من خلال don't include لانى خايف يكون الetabs بيدخل تأثيرها اوتوماتيكيا على المنشأ مما يؤدى الى حدوث خطأ فى النتائج؟؟؟؟ ولا اخليها زى ماهى ومش هايحصل حاجة والحياة زبادى فى الخلاط؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (27 مايو 2013)

حضرة المهندس محمود انا اشتغلت على frame 
response spectrum analysis and equivalent lateral forces 
طبعا تم عمل scaling for base shear بس شفت النتائج متقاربة جدا demand load 
طيب وين الدقة في الموضوع معناها باستخدام response spectrum analysis طالما بعطيني نفس نتائج equivalent lateral forces 

ولا ممكن يفرق معي اذا مثلت 3D

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## usama_usama2003 (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
في حالة ثابت K للأوتاد
لنفترض انه لدي قيمة الحمل التشغيلي وقيمة الهبوط المتوقع
اي الحالتين اصح ؟
ان يتم حساب K عن طريق الحمل التشغيلي/الهبوط فقط
ام يجب ادخال انضغاط خرسانه الوتد نفسة k=EA/L المستنتيجه من قانون delta = p*l/ea
وهل هذا صحيح لجميع انواع الاوتاد سواء end bearing or friction pile


----------



## deadheart333 (28 مايو 2013)

هل يتولد على الكمرات normal force نتيجة الزلازل ؟؟؟ وهل من الصحيح ان نصمم الكمرة على M ,N ؟؟؟؟ ام نقوم بتصميمها على الاحمال الراسية فقط؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (28 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> مش أى قوى أفقية تكون shear
> تخيل يا بشمهندس أحمد أن هذا الحائط مش مرتكز على الأرض أعتبره مش رأسى
> 
> لو أفقى مرتكز على حائط أخر رأسى
> ...



1-حضرتك ما معنى ان الحائط غير مرتكز على الارض أو انه مش رأسى و ما معنى حائط افقى مرتكز على رأسى؟؟؟؟ وكيف تكون القوى التى رسمتها NORMAL ؟؟؟ مع العلم ان هذة الرسمة هى مسقط افقى للحائط

2- f11 ماذا تمثل هل هى شير ولا نورمال؟؟ ام يمكن ان تكون اما نورمال فى حالات وشير فى حالات اخرى؟؟؟

3-وكيف يكون الحائط ممسوكا من الجنب؟؟؟ 

4- انا ارى حضرتك ان f 12 هى مزيج بين الnormal وال shear..وليست شير صافى ....وارى ان f11 هى شير ....و f22 هى نورمال ....ايه راى حضرتك فى الكلام دة ؟؟؟ مع ملاحظة انى اتكلم عن حائط خرسانى افقى


----------



## deadheart333 (28 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> هذا ما نستخدمه
> 
> إذا كانت net allowable لازم تضيف وزن ال raft كاملا
> 
> لو allowable فقط اطرح وزن ال raft



ليه حضرتك لو allowable نطرح وزن اللبشة؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (28 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> طبعا ال fundamental mode هو المود الأول
> مهما كان شكله
> كون المود الأول torsion ده حاجة من اثنين
> 1-فيه eccentrcity
> 2-ال rotsional stiffness للبرج أقل من ال transilation stiffness للإتجاهين و دى الحالة العامة التى تحتوى الحالة الأولى و لكن هنا حتى و لو لم يكن هناك eccentrcity



ما المقصود بـــ و دى الحالة العامة التى تحتوى الحالة الأولى و لكن هنا حتى و لو لم يكن هناك eccentrcity؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (28 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الموضوع يفرق
> أولا لو الزيادة قليلة جدا فى أحد الأماكن نهمله لأن إنهيار التربة لا يحدث عند نقطة و كما أوضحت فى مشاركة سابقة قد تفكر فى إعادة تخصيص ثابت التربة عند هذه النقطة
> 
> إذا كان الموضوع أكبر لو كان المنشئ صغير الإرتفاع فكر فى أن تعمل أساسات منفصلة
> ...



يعنى حضرتك ينفع اعمل خوازيق اسفل نقاط معينة اسفل اللبشة وليس خوازيق على كامل اللبشة؟؟؟ ولكن يوجد مشكلة حضرتك ...وجود خوازيق عند هذة النقط المعينة الا يشكل حدوث punching فى اللبشة ؟؟؟

بمعنى اخر لو جبنا ورقة وحطيناها على دبوسين هايخترقوا الورقة ...لكن لو جعلنا الورقة ترتكز على عدة دبابيس فرصة حدوث الpunching قليلة لزيادة عدد الدبابيس 

نفس الكلام على اللبشة ....لو حطيت خوازيق فى المناطق اللى الاجهاد فيها unsafe دة ممكن يشكل خطر الpunching؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (28 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> عندما يأتى الزلزال يتحرك كل ماهو ملتصق بالأرض فى إتجاه و كل ما هو غير ملتصق بالأرض فى إتجاه أخر
> 
> 
> و بالتالى الأساسات مثلها مثل الجدران تستحق أن يتم تخصيص elastic support عندها
> ...



يعنى افهم من كدة حضرتك انه المفروض ان احنا نحط spring للجدران الخرسانية الخاصة بالبدروم ..بس احنا مابنحطهاش ؟؟؟؟ طيب ليه حضرتك ما بنحطهاش دى هاتفرق معايا فى تقييد حركة المنشأ...

2-وكم تساوى الk dynamic للتربة؟؟؟ وكم تساوى k static ؟؟؟ والقيمة اللى احنا بندخلها اللى هيا = bearing capacity *1000 

دى k static ولا K dynamic؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (28 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> هو الأقرب للصواب و ليس الصواب المطلق
> كل ما ذكره سليم غير أن البرامج الحديثة تتغلب على صعوبة صعوبة
> فكما تعلم ال cracking and creep and shrinkage and sequential construction
> و حتى طريقة وصل الحائط بالسقف لم يعد نقطة وحيدة كما كان سابقا
> ...



ماهى طريقة الYield line theory؟؟ اللى حضرتك ذكرتها


----------



## deadheart333 (28 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الموضوع ما ينفعش يترد عليه فى مشاركة
> دا عايز محاضرات
> لكن بصفة عامة يتم إختيار ال statical system على حسب شكل البرج و إرتفاعه
> ثم يتم تقرير سمك البلاطات
> ...



ما المقصود بالwind tunnel ??


----------



## deadheart333 (28 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الموضوع ما ينفعش يترد عليه فى مشاركة
> دا عايز محاضرات
> لكن بصفة عامة يتم إختيار ال statical system على حسب شكل البرج و إرتفاعه
> ثم يتم تقرير سمك البلاطات
> ...



استاذنا العظيم....ما المقصود بــــثم نختبر هذه القطاعات ك serviciblty للبرج ثم ultimate للعناصر؟؟؟؟ هل المقصود الdisplacement والdrift؟؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 مايو 2013)

استاذنا الفاضل
ارجو الا تكون قد مللت اسئلتي
في مشاركة سابقة تكلمنا عن squat wall وكان رد حضترك ان نستخدم R كما هي في هذه الحالة لان العزم موجود شئنا ام ابينا
لكن ما رأي حضرتك فيما معني المذكور في الكود المصري ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 مايو 2013)

استاذنا الفاضل
بارك الله فيك
*الاستثناء هنا كيف تم عملة ؟
وما الفرق بين plastic mechanism analysis and nonlinear response analysis ؟ هما الاتنين مش واحد ؟
*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 مايو 2013)

هل المقصود بالبند التالي ما في الصورة ؟
وما المقصود من right angles to each other ؟
هل المقصود critical incident angle ؟ وكيف نحسبها ؟ وهل يتم التصميم عليها
ارجو التفصيل في تلك النقطه
وحضرتك ذكرت ان nonparallel system فقط هو من نستعمل له specx and specy في نفس الحالة؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 مايو 2013)

في حالة التحميل 
0.9DL+1.0E 
لماذا يتم طرح المركبة الرأسية ؟
وهل هي (حالة التحميل) خاصه ب overturning فقط؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 مايو 2013)

عند عمل deformation compatibility هل يتم تغير موديفاير الاعمده لـ 0.5 بدلا من 0.7 في العناصر الخرسانية فقط؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 مايو 2013)

في حالة story drift في برنامج الايتابس اي القيمتين يحسب delta A + delta D كما بالصورة وكيف احسب diaphragm deflection
وهل في حالة rigid diaphragm delta D =0


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 مايو 2013)

من اين احصل علي overstrength factor الخاص ب transfer slab or beam؟
ام فقط يتم اخذة نفس قيمة ما يحملة من نظام؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 مايو 2013)

اذا تكلمنا عن redundancy الخاصة بframes and shear walls
اعتقد انها ستكون اعلي للفريمات
اذن لماذا يكون overstrength factor للframes اكبر من shearwalls ؟


----------



## tarek elattar (30 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
هذه مداخلة سابقة من المهندس sea ورد استاذنا الصقار



المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sea2007 

 
هناك سوال اخر

لو افترضنا ان الكور الخرسانى سيتحمل كل الاحمال الجانيبيه 

فهل ستجعل البلاطه التى حول الكور فقط تنقل كل الاحمال الى الكور

بمعنى لو هناك قوى زلازليه عند احد الادوار تساوى مثلا 100 طن فهل ستزيد تخانه البلاطه حول الكور والتسليح لتتاكد من ان 100 طن يمكن ان ينتقلوا الى الكور

ليكون الفرض الذى تم فرضه سليم



وجزاك الله خيرا



قوة الزلزال نحن نركزها فى مركز الكتلة و لكن حقيقة هى موجودة عند كل نقطة على ال slab لها كتلة 

الslab قادرة على نقل هذه القوى مادامت إستطاعت أن تعمل ك diaphragm 

أما أن تزود سماكة الجزء بين ال cores فهذه لنجعلها تشتغل مع ال cores ك frame action 
 والاستفسار 
اليست مهمة الكور عدم نقل الاجهادات للمبنى ونقلها فقط للاساسات


----------



## deadheart333 (30 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الحبيب

هل يتم تصميم الMarginal beams حول الفلات سلاب على تأثير قوى الزلازل؟؟؟ ولا حضرتك بنصممها على الvertical load فقط ؟؟؟؟؟ 

....وفى حالة الزلازل هل يتم وضعها من باب الاحتياط والامان لا اكثر؟؟؟ ولا بناخد تاثير الزلازل عليها؟؟؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
حضرتك ذكرت من قبل ان برج دبي كان به shortening 76 cm هل هذه القيمة توزع علي جميع الادوار ام انها تحدث عند الدور الارضي فقط؟
وكيف تم معالجتها؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 مايو 2013)

في حالة تمثيل mass damper
ما الوسيلة التي نستطيع بها الوصول لنتائج دقيقة ؟
ام ان الموضوع تم حلة تقريبيا..


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 مايو 2013)

ما المقصود ب Shear Lag


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 مايو 2013)

ما المقصود بهؤلاء الثلاثة..وهل هم خاصين فقط pushover ام جميع التحليلات اللاخطية مثل staged construction


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
في حالة staged construction analysis
كما بالصورة عمود مكون من 4 طوابق بكل طابق حمل 10 طن
الحل الاستاتيكي لهذه المسألة كان اكبر من الحل staged const ؟ اليس المفترض ان يكون العكس ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 مايو 2013)

المفترض ان كود الاحمال صالح للخرسانه والاستيل معا
ونعلم ان damping ratio للستيل اقل من الخرسانه .. فأين مدلول ذلك في RS كما بالصورة ؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هاهاهاهاهاه.....والله حضرتك حسستنى فعلا ان كل اللى اعرفه فى علم الهندسة كان كله بتنجان ....انا حاسس ان حضرتك بتقولنا هندسة تانية ....ربنا يتولانا برحمته والبركة فى ربنا ثم حضرتك
> 1-ماهى الRMS اللى حضرتك ذكرتها فوق؟؟
> 
> 2-ما معنى كلمة PESUDO ؟؟؟ او بمعنى اخر ما الفرق بين الACCELERATION RS وال PESUDO acc RS؟؟؟



كما أوضحت موضوع ال power spectral density و هى أحد طرق إدخال الزلزال على المنشئ 
هذه الطريقة تعتمد بشكل كلى على علم الإحصاء لأن الزلزال هو random procces و بالتالى يمكن تمثيله ب normal distribution و يكون له mean و variance و standard deviation
و ﻷن الزلزال random يكون ال correlation curve ب shifts مختلفة عبارة عن curve حاد 
و يكون ال amplitudes لمفكوك ال correlation من الدوال الأسية هو ال spectral function 
و كما نعلم يمكن بالعكس من ال spectral function نحضر ال correlation للزلزال 
بل و لو تعاملت مع هذه الcorrletion فقط عند shift صفر ستحصل على أعلى قيمة لل correlation و هى الmean square للزلزال
طبعا ال power spectral function تأتى من frequncy analyzer 

على أى حال 
كلمة MS يعنى Mean square بمعنى متوسط المربعات
و كلمة RMS يعنى Root of mean squares 
يعنى جذر متوسط المربعات 

و للتسهيل لو عايز متوسط مجموعة قيم تجمعهم و تقسمهم على عددهم و لكن هذا لا يصلح فى حالة إذا كانت جزء من القيم موجب و الأخر سالب
لأن المجموع قد يؤول للصفر و يكون الأفضل أن أحصل على متوسط المربعات ثم نحضر الجذر التربيعى لها
هذا هو ال RMS


طبعا اللى ما بيعرفش PSD أى power spectral density ما بيعرفش synthetic earthquake

يتبع


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> كما أوضحت موضوع ال power spectral density و هى أحد طرق إدخال الزلزال على المنشئ
> هذه الطريقة تعتمد بشكل كلى على علم الإحصاء لأن الزلزال هو random procces و بالتالى يمكن تمثيله ب normal distribution و يكون له mean و variance و standard deviation
> و ﻷن الزلزال random يكون ال correlation curve ب shifts مختلفة عبارة عن curve حاد
> و يكون ال amplitudes لمفكوك ال correlation من الدوال الأسية هو ال spectral function
> ...




بعدما حصلنا على على حل دالة الزلزال و أحضرنا النتيجة كثلاث أشياء 
1-علاقة ال displacement للمنشئ مع الزمن
2-علاقة ال velocity للمنشئ مع الزمن
3-علاقة ال acceleration للمنشئ مع الزمن


و تكون القوى الواصلة للمنشئ عند أى زمن هى إحداثى الdisplacement فى ال k +إحداثى ال velocity فى ال c +ال acceleration فى ال m

و لأننا نتعامل مع أكبر قيم لنصمم عليها 
أكبر displacement فى k +ال velocity المقابلة فى c +ال acceleration المقابلة فى m 
طبعا هنا ستكون ال velocity=accelertion =صفر
و بالتالى القوة=max displacement ×k فقط 
و تكون هذه real displacement 



لو بدأنا بأكبر velocity ستكون ال acceleration =صفر و لكن ال displacement لا تساوى صفر 
و بالتالى القوة هنا مجموع ترمين 

و كذلك لو بدأنا بأكبر acceleration سيكون باقى القيم ليسوا صفر و بالتالى للحصول على القوة تكون ثلاثة ترمات 

و كل ماسبق real values 
و لأن معظمنا متعود فى حالة المنشئ الحر غير المربوط ب stiffness على أن f=ma 
فوجدوا من المناسب إيجاد القوة بنفس الطريقة 
القوة الحقيقية =k× max displacement

=m×???!!!

هنا المجهول هو عجلة كاذبة تخيلية تسمى pesudo acceleration و تنطق سودو


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> لو عندى coupled shear wall مربوطين بcoupling beam .....كيف احسب الEquivilent moment resisted by coupled shear wall from Csi Etabs؟؟؟؟؟ لنه من المعروف انه هايطلع لكل حائط المومنت والنورمال الخاص بيه..
> 
> وبعد الحصول على الEquevilent Moment resisted my coupled shear wall والEquilvilent Normal
> كيف اقوم بتصميم الcoupled shear wall؟؟؟؟



مهندس أحمد أنت لست فى حاجة لإحضار ال equivlant moment resisted by coupled shear wall 
لو كانت هذه ال coupled shear wall ليست كذلك و كانت frame هل كنت ستسأل نفس السؤال أما ما يهمك العزم و ال normal على كل عنصر لتصممه كذلك ال coupled shear wall فهى frame و لكن ب ductility مختلفة
و إذا أبيت إلا أن تحسب ذلك فعليك بإضافة عزم الكمرة بالإضافة لعزوم الأعمدة 

أما عن طريقة التصميم كال frame 
طبعى أتكلم بالكمبيوتر و ليس empirical 
أما empirical فهناك معادلات لحساب ال stiffness لها بناءا على أبعاد الحائط و الكمرة لنعرف نصيبها من القوى الجانبية ثم توزع القوى على الحائط جزء كأنها حائط واحد و جزء كأنها حائطين 
تجمعهما لتحصل على القوى على كل جزء


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ماذا تقصد حضرتك ان الشيروول لاتتحمل بشكل رئيسى الnormal ؟؟؟ اليس الnormal stresses هو الاساس فى الشيروول



أنا قلت لا تتحمل normal على القطاع الرأسى للحائط
أما القطاع الأفقى فطبعا يتحمل normal


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> معذرة حضرتك من كتر القوانين الواحد دماغة بقت تهيص....فعلا انا بعد ما حطيت السؤال عملت المعادلة وقدرت احسب الشير وول هايشرخ ولا لا من خلال معرفة الMcr وحبيت احذف السؤال بس ماعرفتش...اوعى تزعل منى يا استاذنا...الناس كلها تزعل حضرتك لا



برده مش من خلال ال moment أساسا


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> مش كدة حضرتك بالشكل اللى اخلى فيه عدد من الادوار لها stiffness عالية واخلى دور الstiffness له كما هى ....بهذا الشكل هذا الدور يتحول الى soft story ودة غلط؟؟؟



برافوا عليك ده فعلا soft story بس هنا مش غلط لأنى قاصد كده و عارف كده و ال base isolation بتاعى عنده ductilty كبيرة جدا جدا تغطى المطلوب مهما كان كبير بعكس الخرسانة


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> فى الصورة الاتية....ايهما اصح؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 2- هل ينفع اعمل الcoupling beam عبارة عن Frame element بدلا من spandrel؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...




الشكل الأول هو اﻷفضل 


قصدك frame element بدلا من shell 
نعم ينفع بشروط و يكون إسمها فى الحالتين spanderal beam or coupling beam

أخى المهندس أحمد مادام إشتغلت finite elements لا تفكر فى ال spans 


تعمل الشكل الأول ب shell أو بكمرة


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

حمزة القبلان قال:


> محمود الصقار قال:
> 
> 
> > فى نظامين فى حالتك تشغل الأعمدة فقط تقاوم الزلازل و بالتالى لازم تعمل release لل moment فى الكمرات و لكن
> ...


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حمزة القبلان قال:
> 
> 
> > ليه حضرتك لو خليت الاعمدة تشيل الزلازل ليه لازم اعمل release للمومنت فى الكمرات ؟؟؟ طيب ما هو فيه مومنت هايتنقل من الكمرة للعمود نتيجة الاحمال الرأسية...
> ...


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هل يتم تصميم الاسقف والكمرات بناءا على الاحمال الراسية فقط ؟؟؟ ولا ندخل معانا الاحمال الافقية كمان وتاثيها على الاسقف والكمرات؟؟؟
> 
> انا حضرتك بصمم العناصر الراسية فقط كالاعمدة وحوائط القص والكور فقط ان هيا اللى تشيل الزلازل ...واقوم بتصميم البلاطات والكمرات على الاحمال الراسيى فقط...ايه راى حضرتك؟؟؟



على حسب النظام المقاوم للزلازل


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> اشكرك استاذى على الثناء انا فعلا كنت قلقان لحضرتك تضايق منى انى كررت السؤال دة لان حضرتك دردشت فيه معايا على الفيس لكن احمد الله ان حضرتك ماتضايقتش
> 
> ثانيا:::: ما معنى ما ذكرته حضرتك ...و يجب أن نعلم أن التغاضى عن هذا الشرط يجعلنا كأننا نفرض أن المودات الرأسية الموجودة هى الكل و هذا تقربب ؟؟؟
> 
> ثالثا.....الا يمكن ان استغنى اصلا عن أخذ المركبة الراسية للزلازل طالما ان المنشأ سكنى عادى ؟؟؟؟ يعنى مجرد أخذ فى الاعتبار فقط المركبات الافقية ...وطبعا راى حضرتك هو الاساس



لو مثلا مطلوب عشر مودات رأسية يمكن أن نأخذ خمسة و كأننا وصلنا لما نريد

لايمكن الإستغناء عنها تماما
لأنها تزود وزن المنشئ


----------



## محمود الصقار (30 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يا ريت باذن المولى تبارك وتعالى حضرتك توعدنى برسمة توضيحية للفهم اكثر من حضرتك؟؟؟؟ .....وبأذن الله ياريت حضرتك تبقى على تواصل معانا بعد اتمام الشفاء امين يا رب...
> 
> لان حضرتك دلعتنا كتير ومش معقول تحرمنا من الدلع الحلو دة



إن شاء الله


----------



## sea2007 (31 مايو 2013)

فقد رايت ان يكون من الافضل ان نتشارك جميعا للوصل الى حلول صحيحه خلال تصممننا للمبانى الخرسانيه

لنتكلم اولا عن حساب الp-delta in sap
ويمكن تلخصها فى ال video الموضح الرابط له بالاسفل ليس اكثر من 10 دقائق فقط
وقد تحدث الفيديو عن طريقتين للحساب وتعطى نفس النتائج تقريبا

first way, create a static nonlinear analysis
second way,create an initial p-delta load case.
SAP2000 - 05 P-Delta Analysis: Watch & Learn - YouTube

وكذلك تم رفع مودل ساب لنتناقش عليه 
p-delta.rar

ولدى سوالين فى هذا الموضوع 
1- عند استخدام الطريقه الثانيه وهى المفضله فى الديناميك
what is the load factor shall i use with the dead load case?

المحاضر قال يتم استخدام الفاكتر 1 فهل هذا صحيح ام يجب ان نستخدم
)the ultimate factor (like 1.2 or 1.4)


السوال الثانى 
وجدت فى قائمه assign frame ........p-delta force 
متى يتم استخدام هذا الاختيار؟


الموضوع الثانى وهو الbuckling option

تم رفع مودل ساب استخدمت فيه الbuckling analysis for discussion
BUCKLING.rar

واسئلتى على المودل كالتالى
1 هل يتم استخدام ult load combination same as p-delta analysis


2-هل تتم دراسه الكمرات على العزوم الناتجه من كل buckling mode 
ففى المودل المرفق نجد ان قيمه العزم والشير وصلت الى 21 متر طن فى المود الخامس؟
3-متى يتم استخدام الbuckling anlysis اذا كان عندى الp-delta analysis?

اعلم ان الاسئله كثيرة ولكن اجابتها ستكون كافيه لفهم الموضوع جيدا

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الصقار (31 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يعنى حضرتك الpinching هو ارجاع العنصر لنقطة الصفر ...او بمعنى أخر ارجاع العنصر الى محوره الاصلى؟؟؟



ال pinching هو توصيف لظاهرة قلة ال stiffness فى مراحل معينة مما يؤدى إلى قلة الطاقة المبددة 
ليس لها علاقة بإرجاع العنصر


----------



## محمود الصقار (31 مايو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> بالنسبة للوصلات بين اعمدة الدور وأعمدة الدور الذى يليه ....عند حدوث القوى الافقية كالزلزال .....اليس من الخطأ ان نجعل هذة الوصلات عند اطراف الأعمدة لان هذة المناطق هى مناطق العزوم القصوى فى الدور الواحد؟؟؟
> 
> انا ارى اننا يجب ان نعمل خيارين ....
> 
> ...



فى ال smrf لابد من الوصل فى المنتصف و هذا صعب فى التنفيذ 
الوصل فى المنتصف جيد و لكن صعب فى التنفيذ


----------



## محمود الصقار (31 مايو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> احد الاسئلة التي اجاب عليها استاذنا م محمود الصقار:
> 
> - هل يمكن ادخال RS وحلة بطريقة غير المودات ؟
> ويكون الحل لا خطي​
> ...



لعلى فهمت السؤال هل يمكن إستخدام المودات فى شئ غير ال RS 
فكانت الإجابة نعم فى ال modal time history


جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أسامة على نشر هذه المحادثة ليستفيد منها الكل 
حتى لا يكون الإجابة خاصة له فقط


----------



## eng_m.magdi (31 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم م / محمودالصقار بطلب من حضرتك دورة برج ببرنامج الايتابس انا لقيت على المنتدى وعلى موقعك الخاص دورة قديمة لينكاتها ليست تعمل فياريت دورة تحليل عمل برج ببرنامج الايتابس وجزاك الله خيرا ولو فيه لينكات تعمل ليك ياريت ترفعها وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## usama_usama2003 (31 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا استاذنا الفاضل
- بالنسبة للcolumn shortening يتم حسابها بعد كام دور؟

- قال احد الاساتذة ان كل ماده يحدث لها creep .. فلماذا لم نجد ذلك في steel structure ؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (1 يونيو 2013)

ما علاقية overstrength للتخفيض هنا؟

v


----------



## usama_usama2003 (1 يونيو 2013)

ما المقصود ب story strength ؟
وكيف يتم حسابة


----------



## deadheart333 (1 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الشكل الأول هو اﻷفضل
> 
> 
> قصدك frame element بدلا من shell
> ...



ما كنت اقصدة يا استاذى الحبيب....انه فى الجزء المشترك بين الحائط الخرسانى والcoupling beam ...هل يمكن تعريف هذا الجزء 

المشترك على انه spandrel و pier فى نفسى الوقت كما بالصورة؟؟؟ لانى كاستنتاج شخصى ارى ان هذا الجزء يعمل كــ pier

و كـــspandrel ... لاننى غير مقتنع انى اقوم بتعرف الكمرة فقط بين الحائطين على انها الspandrell ...ولكن ارى اننى يجب ايضا تعريف 

الجزء المشترك ايضا بين الكمرة والحائط على انه spandrel وpier...راى حضرتك؟


----------



## deadheart333 (1 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> برافوا عليك ده فعلا soft story بس هنا مش غلط لأنى قاصد كده و عارف كده و ال base isolation بتاعى عنده ductilty كبيرة جدا جدا تغطى المطلوب مهما كان كبير بعكس الخرسانة




...وما معنى حضرتك....و ال base isolation بتاعى عنده ductilty كبيرة جدا جدا تغطى المطلوب مهما كان كبير بعكس الخرسانة؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (1 يونيو 2013)

سؤال اخير حضرتك فى هذة الجزئية..... ما هى اضرار وكوارث الsoft story؟؟؟ وما دخل الductility بالsoft story ؟؟؟ اقصد ما هى العلاقة بين الductility والsoft story؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم إزاى أظهر صورة فى مشاركاتى


----------



## sea2007 (2 يونيو 2013)

اخى الكريم

اذا كان لديك مبنى مكون من 15 دور يوجد به فرق فى منسوب التاسيس حوالى 8 متر (اى ان جزء من المنشا به دورين تحت الارض والاخر لا يوجد به)
فهل سوف تمثل فرق المنسوب فى الايتاب 
مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ان الجزء الذى لا يوجد به بدروم سوف يكون support for column is hinged support

ام سوف تمثل القواعد المنشا كامله على منسوب واحد 

ارجو الافادة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (2 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم إزاى أظهر صورة فى مشاركاتى



لا اعرف طريقة اضافة الصور عبر سيرفر الملتقى لذلك استخدم موقع العملاق لرفع الصور ..التعامل معه واضح اعتقد ولا يحتاج شرح ..
اذا اردت استاذي محمود فاستعمل ايقونة الصور الموجودة في خانة الردود وحمل الصور المطلوب رفعها وساقوم بتعديلها لاحقا متى ما عرفت الطريقة ....


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بفضل الله رجعت للعمل عندما سمح لى بفك نصف الجبس و العلاج الطبيعى , و قد راسلت ال csi بخصوص بعض الأسئلة التى طرحت هنا 

سأقوم بوضع ال 14 إيميل تباعا 

الأول


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

الثانى


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

الثالث


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

الرابع


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

الخامس


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

السادس


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

السابع


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

الثامن


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

التاسع


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

العاشر


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

الحادى عشر


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

الثانى عشر


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

الثالث عشر


----------



## محمود الصقار (2 يونيو 2013)

الرابع عشر


----------



## sea2007 (2 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على نشر مثل هذة الاسئله والاجوبه 

شكرا لك


----------



## ayelamayem77 (3 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك مهندس/محمود 
و الحمد لله علي سلامتك
لاحظ حضرتك رد csi علي السؤال رقم 4
(عن أستخدام نظام الbuilding frame system)
حيث ذكرت csi بتحويل الshell الي membrane لأخراج تأثير البلاطات من مقاومه الزلازل
و قد جربت ذلك من قبل و لاحظت عدم حل المنشأ عند تفعيل p-delta
أرجو مراجعه المشاركه 433 و 424


----------



## محمود الصقار (3 يونيو 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندس/محمود
> و الحمد لله علي سلامتك
> لاحظ حضرتك رد csi علي السؤال رقم 4
> (عن أستخدام نظام الbuilding frame system)
> ...



حقيقة أنا غير مقتنع بكون المنشئ unstable أثناء ال p delta 

من فضلك حول المودل كما أتفقنا و أرسله لى 
أكيد فى سبب تانى لل unstability


----------



## ayelamayem77 (3 يونيو 2013)

أرجو مراجعه المشاركه رقم 433الرابطحيث أن ال4shared لا يعمل عندي في الشغل)http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t363818-44.html#post2948553


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> الرابع عشر
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 90923
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 90924



جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك
ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح حيث ان اجابة السؤال هي نفسها السؤال
ازاي اتعامل مع عنصر لاخطي (damper) بتحليل لاخطي وباقي العناصر columns &walls &beams يكون التعامل معها خطي
حقيقة انا مش فاهم الرسبونس الي هيطلع ده هيبقي اسمه ايه
ارجو من حضرتك التوضيح


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 يونيو 2013)

ارجو التوضيح لماذا تم القسمة عنا علي Importance factor
مش المفروض كده الدرفت هيقل؟
وهو اصلا مش معمول حساب I في scale factor الخاص ب RS ويساوي I*g/R أو 2/3*I*g/R
اذن الازاحه الناتجه هي مكبرة..لماذا رجع يصغرها تاني
ولا علشان سبب احتمال حدوث زلزال قليل فسمح بالدرفت؟..بس هو المستشفيات يبقي لها معاملات امان اكبر علشان تعمل بكفاءة بعد الزلزال؟
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 يونيو 2013)

اذا كان عندك عدة تسجيلات TH كيف تختار بينهما؟ record selection


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 يونيو 2013)

اي الطريقتين افضل لحساب drift
هل من story displacement ام من modal displacement كما بالصورة


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 يونيو 2013)

ما الفرق بين modal mass and effective modal mass؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 يونيو 2013)

متي يتم وضع التسليح بهذا الشكل


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 يونيو 2013)

رأي حضرتك في الوصلات في المنتصف سؤاء في SMRF او غيره


----------



## deadheart333 (4 يونيو 2013)

حمد لله على سلامتك يا استاذنا الغالى


----------



## tarek elattar (4 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
حمدالله على السلامة مهندسنا الصقار تهنئة من القلب لسلامتك من اخيك العطار
1-عملت موديل 3d لبرج 20دور
2- عندما طبقت ال respon spectrum عن طريق شيت الاكسل على الموديل اعطانى قيم لل drift وشكل لل animation مختلف عن هذه القيم عندما شغلت الموديل بنفس ال respon spectrum ولكن الموجودة على الساب اختلفت القيم تماما بحيث ان طريقة الشيت الكسل كانت مضاعفة 3 مرات
3-عندادما تختلف اشارة الdrift خلال ادوار المبنى من سالب لموجب او العكس هل هناك مشكلة
4-طريقة time history عندما تطبق بال الدالة sine فى التعريف ,ritz تختلف عن استخدام function from files فى النتائج بفارق كبير
اريد الفهم
مع الشكر


----------



## deadheart333 (5 يونيو 2013)

سؤال يخص shear wall يرتكز على pile caps 

ايهما اصح ؟؟؟ انا ارى ان الشكل على اليمين اكثر تكلفة ولذلك احبذ الشكل على اليسار ...ما راى حضرتك انشائيا ؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (5 يونيو 2013)

انا حضرتك بختبر الخازوق علشان اشوف هبوط الخازوق واقارنه بــــ 0.02 او 0.01 * قطر الخازوق

وعندما يرتد الخازوق بعد رفع الحمل من عليه.... هل توجد قيمة معينة اقارن بها قيمة الارتداد؟؟؟؟ مثلما نفعل فى قيمة الهبوط


----------



## deadheart333 (6 يونيو 2013)

استاذى الحبيب الرائع م_محمود ....حضرتك ذكرت قبل كدة ان الspecial load combination بتستخدم للعناصر مثل الtransfer slab or beam 

هل حضرتك بستخدم هذة الحالات فى جميع المناطق الزلزالية؟؟؟ بمعنى اخر لو عندى transfer slab فى منشأ وهذا المنشأ يقع فى المنطقة الزلزالية الثانية يعنى منطقة خفيفة من 

حيث قوة الزلزال ...فهل استخدم هذة الحالات فى هذة المنطقة الضعيفة ....ام يمكن الاستغناء عنها؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (7 يونيو 2013)

لو ممكن يا أستاذنا رسمة توضيحية لـــ f11 , f22,f12 ,m11 ,m22,m12 لل shell element .....مثل الشير وول والكور...انا طلبت ذلك لمعرفة تفاصيل اكثر حول 

الmodifiers التى نغيرها لهذة العناصر....وكنت حضرتك قد وعدتنى برسمة جميلة من حضرتك لشرح هذة المعلومات..


----------



## deadheart333 (8 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> بعدما حصلنا على على حل دالة الزلزال و أحضرنا النتيجة كثلاث أشياء
> 1-علاقة ال displacement للمنشئ مع الزمن
> 2-علاقة ال velocity للمنشئ مع الزمن
> 3-علاقة ال acceleration للمنشئ مع الزمن
> ...



لم افهم هذة الجزئية حضرتك::::
=m×???!!!

هنا المجهول هو عجلة كاذبة تخيلية تسمى pesudo acceleration و تنطق سودو 


2- لماذا استخدم الmaximum displacement فى حساب القوة؟؟؟ يعنى لماذا لا استخدم مثلا الmax acceleration او الmax velocity ؟؟؟ لماذا بالاخص الmax displacement؟؟؟

بمعنى اخر:::: ليه مانقولش ان القوة = اكبرعجلة * m + الازاحة المناظرة لها * k + السرعة المناظرة لها * c 

وهنا يتحقق وجود ال3 ترمات ....لكن لو استخدمت الmax displacement اصبحت الترمات الاخرى = 0 ...تعليق حضرتك؟


----------



## deadheart333 (8 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> و
> و لأننا نتعامل مع أكبر قيم لنصمم عليها
> أكبر displacement فى k +ال velocity المقابلة فى c +ال acceleration المقابلة فى m
> طبعا هنا ستكون ال velocity=accelertion =صفر
> ...



هل المقصود بكلام حضرتك اللى هو :::: و لأننا نتعامل مع أكبر قيم لنصمم عليها 
أكبر displacement فى k +ال velocity المقابلة فى c +ال acceleration المقابلة فى m

اليس من المفترض ان اكبر ازاحة تناظرها اكبر عجلة تناظرها اكبر سرعة؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (8 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> مهندس أحمد أنت لست فى حاجة لإحضار ال equivlant moment resisted by coupled shear wall
> لو كانت هذه ال coupled shear wall ليست كذلك و كانت frame هل كنت ستسأل نفس السؤال أما ما يهمك العزم و ال normal على كل عنصر لتصممه كذلك ال coupled shear wall فهى frame و لكن ب ductility مختلفة
> و إذا أبيت إلا أن تحسب ذلك فعليك بإضافة عزم الكمرة بالإضافة لعزوم الأعمدة
> 
> ...



يعنى هل حضرتك اصمم الcoupled sher wall على اساس انها 2 شيروول مربوطين بكمرة ....ام اصممها على اساس انها frame؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (8 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


بفضل الله قمت بتسجيل هذه المحاضرة و هى فى موضوع مستقل غير أننى أحببت أن أشارك بها هنا فقد لا يراها أحد هناك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng369832/


أقترح بعد إذنكم جميعا الإكتفاء بالصفحة 100 فى هذا الموضوع نظرا لإنشغالى 

و أرجو الدعاء بتمام الشفاء

محمود الصقار


----------



## sea2007 (8 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بفضل الله رجعت للعمل عندما سمح لى بفك نصف الجبس و العلاج الطبيعى , و قد راسلت ال csi بخصوص بعض الأسئلة التى طرحت هنا
> 
> ...




اخى الكريم 
ان الاجابه from CSI is not clear enough
so please clarify 

كيف يمكن وضع اكثر من diaphragm فى الدور حتى ولو كان dummy


----------



## deadheart333 (8 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> بفضل الله قمت بتسجيل هذه المحاضرة و هى فى موضوع مستقل غير أننى أحببت أن أشارك بها هنا فقد لا يراها أحد هناك
> ...



اتم الله شفاءك يا استاذنا....وانا كنت اتمنى ان يستمر الموضوع الى قيام الساعة لروعتة الشديدة


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (9 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> بفضل الله قمت بتسجيل هذه المحاضرة و هى فى موضوع مستقل غير أننى أحببت أن أشارك بها هنا فقد لا يراها أحد هناك
> ...



بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا, ونفعنا وأياكم بما علمنا دنيا واخرة

واتم الله شفائك عاجلاً غير اجل, وجعلة طهور ان شاء الله


----------



## nobel40 (9 يونيو 2013)

والله انا حابب اعرف عن موضوع الترانسفير سلاب ويكون بشكل اعمق ان امكن ؟


----------



## nobel40 (9 يونيو 2013)

ازاي اتاكد ان الاعمده عليها 25 % من الزلازل والبند ده في الكود في clause كام


----------



## deadheart333 (9 يونيو 2013)

1- حضرتك لو السقف semi rigid diaphrm



هايطلع نورمال على الكمرات



طيب لو السقف rigid diaphram



هل بردة هايطلع نورمال على الكمرات ؟؟؟ 

2- لو طلع نورمال على الكمرات والبلاطات ...هل اصمم الكمرات والبلاطات على مومنت ونورمال ...Section subjected to M,N


----------



## deadheart333 (9 يونيو 2013)

حضرتك لو طلع عندى الdeflection unsafe فى بلاطة...فطبعا لازم اعالج الموضوع دة انى ازود سمك البلاطة 

وهنا ياتى السؤال ...بما ان مشكلة الdeflection تكون فى منتصف البلاطة.... فهل يمكن زيادة سمك البلاطة عند المنتصف فقط وترك السمك كما هو عند الاطراف ؟؟؟ كما بالصورة الاتية..


----------



## على صبحى على طلبه (11 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج طرق تنفيذ ابراج الضغط العالى high voltage towers


----------



## على صبحى على طلبه (11 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج يا بشمهندسين اى تقرير عن ابراج الضغط العالى كيفيه توقيعها وتنفيذها واشكالها وابعادها خصوصا برج 132 ك فولت


----------



## deadheart333 (12 يونيو 2013)

فينك يا استاذنا...عطشانين علم


----------



## كسار (13 يونيو 2013)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## deadheart333 (13 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ال pinching هو توصيف لظاهرة قلة ال stiffness فى مراحل معينة مما يؤدى إلى قلة الطاقة المبددة
> ليس لها علاقة بإرجاع العنصر



ما علاقة الstiffness بالطاقة المبددة؟؟؟ اليس تبديد الطاقة يعتمد على الdamping ratio ؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (13 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
المحاضرة الأولى من برمجة ال stiffness

4shared folder - Stiffness Programming Al Sakkar


المحاضرة الثانية من محاضرات برمجة ال stiffness

Programming Stiffness Part 2 Al Sakkar.rar


محمود الصقار


----------



## deadheart333 (14 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر لحضرتك ويا ريت حضرتك بجانب المحاضرات الرائعة...تدردش معانا فى الاسئلة


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> المحاضرة الأولى من برمجة ال stiffness
> 
> 4shared folder - Stiffness Programming Al Sakkar
> ...



تم تثبيت موضوع البرمجة ....


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> بفضل الله قمت بتسجيل هذه المحاضرة و هى فى موضوع مستقل غير أننى أحببت أن أشارك بها هنا فقد لا يراها أحد هناك
> ...



ربنا يتمم شفاكم ويواليكم بالعافية استاذنا الحبيب ....سعدنا بتماثلكم للشفاء وان كنا سنفتقد وجودكم معنا ...
ساقوم بحذف اي سؤال بعد هذه المداخلة للاستفادة من الصفحات المتبقية في اجابات استاذنا الصقار ...


----------



## مضر قاسم (15 يونيو 2013)

أستاذنا الغالي بعد إذنك 
أنا أصمم الآن بناء من 16 طابق والبلاطات ستكون مسبقة الإجهاد وعند تصميم نموذج الإيتابس من أجل تصميم الأعمدة أجد أن بعض الأعمدة في ال overwrite تكون unbraced length ration 2.1 وبعضها 2.6 ومعظمها 1 فما هو القصد unbraced length ratio وهل هناك طريقة لحسابها بشكل دقيق


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> احنا عارفين حضرتك ان نتيجة العجلة الارضية (الزلزال) يتحرك المبنى يمينا ويسارا نتيجة لهذة العجلة الارضية والتى تساوى رقم مضروبا فى عجلة الجاذنية الارضية ...ولكن ....
> 
> ماذا لو ان سرعة الزلزال ثابتة ولا يحدث اى تسارع اى ان قيمة العجلة الارضية = 0 م/ث2 ...وهنا لا اقصد السكون بل اقصد الحركة بسرعة منتظمة ثابتة ......هل فى هذة الحالة لن يتاثر المنشأ بالزلزال
> 
> ...



مهندس أحمد نحن على الأرض و هى تتحرك بسرعة و لا نحس بذلك 

و لكن لو الزلزال بدأ بسرعة من السكون فقد أكسب المنشئ سرعة إبتدائية تجعل المنشئ يتحرك free vibration
و هذا مستحيل أى مستحيل زلزال بدون عجلة


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> من المعروف حضرتك ان قيمة الmodes اللى هيا الeign value اللى هيا w2 تعتمد قيمتها على كتلة المبنى (m) وجساءته (k)
> 
> ولكن ....القوى المؤثرة مش المفروض حضرتك انها كمان تتحكم فى قيمة هذة المودات بمعنى أخر... المعادلة اللى حضرتك حسبت منها قيمة المودات
> 
> ...



المودات هى خصائص للمنشئ سواء تأثر بزلازال أو رياح أم لم يتأثر

أم تجميعم للحصول على المنتج النهائى و هو ال response فهذا يتأثر بالقوى المؤثرة 



K-w2)phi =0 
هى معادلة بدأنا إستنتاجها بمعادلة أخرى 
Mu"+ku=0



لو بدأت بأى صورة أخرى مثل 
Mu"+ku=f
لن تحصل على صورة مشابهة ل 
K-w2m)phi=0
أبدا

لن تستطيع إيجاد المودات غير فى حالة أن الطرف اليمين يساوى صفر

تخيل أن عندك ثلاث ألوان أحمر و أخضر و أزرق 
دول موجودين عندك سواء رسمت أو لم ترسم
هذه هى المودات

لو مسكت الأقلام و رسمت لون بنفسجى فهذا يعنى عندى أنك على سبيل المثال أثرت اللون الأحمر بنسبة 60%
أى لونت به ثم لونت عليه أيضا بالأخضر بنسبة 30%
ثم بالأزرق 10%

و التلوين بنسب مختلفة من الألوان كأنك عملت زلزال فهو لون بنفسجى مرة واحدة 
أنت لأنك مش عارف تفهم البنفسجى 
درست كل لون منفصل ثم جمعتهم بنسبة الخلط


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

حمزة القبلان قال:


> مهندس محمود , لو فرضنا ان لدينا مبنى من خمسة طوابق بارتفاع اجمالي 21 م , والمنطقة الزلزالية هي المنطقة الثانية (2A) والنظام المستخدم هو اطارات خرسانية متوسطة مقاومة للعزوم السؤال :
> تفصلية الحديد للاطارات المتوسطة المقاومة للعزوم عند التقاء الجسور مع الاعمدة الطرفية لا تحتوي تفاصيل خاصة بل يكفي ايصال حديد الجسر الى حديد العمود مع عقفة بسيطة فهل في هذه الحالة عند استخدام الاطارات الخرسانية المتوسطة يتم نمذجتها في الايتابس بتحرير العزوم عند التقاء الجسور بالاعمدة الطرفية ام لا , وما هي قيمة r المستخدمة في حالة تحرير العزوم؟؟؟
> 
> 
> وتقبل احتراماتي



لا ، لا تحرر العزوم


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> لو عندى منشأ متعدد الادوار......والاعمدة هى التى تقاوم الزلازل ....هل ينفع انه أعمل العمود فى كل دور Fixed من فوق و Hinged من تحت ...فى كل دور...وهل يمكن ايضا ان يكون العمود Hinged فى اللبشة ؟؟؟ وبذلك المومنت هايبقى بزيرو اسفل العمود وبقيمة كبيرة جدا اعلى العمود واعمل حسابى فى التسليح على كدة ...والحديد فى عمود الدور الاول يتكسح علشان يدخل فى عمود الدور التانى .... راى حضرتك
> 
> ....ولو عندى Frames هى التى تقاوم الزلازل ....هل ايضا يجوز عمل الframes عبارة عن fixed hinged؟؟؟
> 
> ولا لازم الframes تبقى fixed fixed ؟؟؟



لو عملت كده هتلاقى depth الكمرة كبير جدا و كل ما تنزل تحت هتقفل الدور 

أى شئ يمكن عمله بشرط يكون المنشئ stable و لكن ليس كل شئ يمكن عمله يكون مفيد


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك استاذنا الفاضل ونفع بك
> استفسار بسيط ارجو الاجابة عليه
> وبفرض اننا نستعمل Linear TH analysis
> لدينا ذلك المنشأ ونريد حلة TH فهل سيتم قسمة ذلك seismograph علي R للنظام ؟



نعم نضرب فى I/R 
و لو كان normalized نضرب فى g


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> اذا كان لدينا هذه الحالة عناصر خطية وعناصر غير خطية
> الان اي البرامج تستخدم لحل هذا النظام ؟؟؟
> هل ستم قسمة seismograph ايضا علي R ام لا ؟ ام هل توجد طريقة لنحصل علي R جديده لذلك النظام؟
> ارجو التفصيل في تلك الجزئية وتوضيح ما تفعله حضرتك لحل ذلك النوع من المنشآت؟



قمت فى الفترة الأخيرة بمراسلة ال CSI بخصوص هذه الجزئية 
و كان بيننا أكثر من إيميل وصلنا فى النهاية إلى 
عند وضع NL Link فى المنشئ لابد من إجراء nonlinear time history 
أى لابد أن يتم تعريف كامل المنشئ بكامل عناصره و إدخال منحنى ال stress strain أو ال force displacement لكل عنصر فى المنشئ 
و إذا كان المنشئ به frame elements فقط فهذا يتم عن طريق ال nonlinear hinges 
أما إذا كان به shell elements فيمكن تمثيله فى etabs 2013 
ك fiber section or layered section 
و تكون الوصلات nonlinear fiber hinges


و لو أردت تمثيل المنشئ بشكل أدق مش مجرد تمثيل وصلات المنشئ بل كل شئ بالإضافة إلى إختبار المنشئ على أكثر من مستوى زلزال لإختبار ال performance 
فعليلك بال perform 3d


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

engali0567645166 قال:


> الف سلامه يا هندسه وان شاء الله تكون بخير وسلامه ممكن توضحلي النقطه دي انا عندي ال nonlinearity اما ناتجه عن الماده نفسها وذلك لان مع زيادة الاحمال وطبقا stress strain curve يتغير ال stifness فيكون من الخطاء اعتبار ال stifness ثابت ويجب اعتبار انه يتغير طبقا للاحمال المؤثره علي العنصر او انها ناتجه عن ميل العمود فيتولد عزوم اضافيه تساوي حاصل ضرب الاحمال الرئسية في مقدار الازاحه (global buckling) او نتيجة حدوث انحناء من الوسط للعمود (lockal buckling) وتحسب قيمة هذا النوع من معادلات الكود عند التصميم والسؤال هل هذه المقدمه صحيحه ام لا وان كانت صحيحه فانا اري ان بال etabs يشير البرنامج انه etabs nonlinear اي ان البرنامج يقوم بعمل التحليل اللاخطي اذا فما هي فائدة تحليل p delta اذا وهل تؤثر علي النتائج ام لا علي اعتبار ان البرنامج يقوم بعمل التحليل اللاخطي وجزاك الله خير



المقدمة طبعا صحيحة 
البرنامج قبل 2013 يكون nonlinear فى ال frame elements
و بعد ETABS 2013 يمكن عمل Layered shells

البرنامج لا يقوم بعمل ال nonlinear إلا إذا دخلت ال curve لكل عنصر 
ال p delta هو second order analysis لا يفعله البرنامج تلقائيا 

البرنامج فعلا dynamic nonlinear و لكن لن يحل dynamic أو nonlinear إلا إذا عرفت كل شئ خاص بالتحليل المطلوب


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما المقصود بـ frequency dependent وما العناصر التي يجب ان توصف بها؟




اذكر الفقرة التى قراءت فيها هذا المصطلح حتى تصلنى الفكرة كاملة


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيرا
> 
> ما المقصود ب effective stiffness وكيف نحسبها ؟



ال effective stiffness
لو المنشئ linear هو الجزء الأول من ال curve قبل ال yield

لو المنشئ nonlinear فهو مثل ال secant للمنحنى 
قيمة متوسطة بين الk قبل و بعد ال yield


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> كيف يتم تحول المنشأ ل2D ؟ وكيف نتعامل مع Drift بعد تحويلة 2D ؟؟



مهندس أسامة ستجد ذلك بالتفصيل فى الكتب التى تتكلم عن الزلازل مثل brain and stafford


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما المقصود ب viscoelastic damping ؟



Viscoelastic damper 
هو نوع من ال dampers يستخدم copolymers لتشتيت الطاقة بين طبقات ال steel 

راجع chobra 7.10.1


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما المقصود بـ Modal coupling ؟



لعلك تعلم أخى الحبيب أننا عند إستنتاج ال mode shapes أهملنا ال damping و لكن إذا وضعنا ال damping قد تكون مصفوفة ال damping مثل مصفوفة ال stiffness يمكن من خلالها تحويل ال mdof إلى مجموعة sdof و حلها و تسمى هنا classically damped system 
و إذا لم نستطيع فتكون nonclassically damped و بالتالى لا يمكن حلها بمجموعة مودات تجعل المعادلات uncoupled 
ظهر إتجاه لمحاولة عمل modal coupling analysis فى حالة ال nonclassical damping


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> لماذا يهتم كثيرا بـGust factor ؟



لأن عن طريقه نحسب قوة الرياح فهو جزء من معادلة الرياح لمحاكاة التأثير الدينامكى للرياح


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ما هو الل secant للمنحنى؟؟؟



اخي احمد ..اي مشاركة في سؤال تعني نقصان اجابة من المهندس محمود لانه قال انه سيتوقف عند صفحة 100 واظن ان الجميع يريد ان يستفيد من الاجوبة..بدل طرح اسئلة لن يكون هناك وقت لاجابتها
ارجو ان تراعي هذه النقطة


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> سوالى عن الوصله بين الكمرة والعمود الطرفى & البلاطه الفلات سلاب والعمود الطرفى
> 
> كما يعلم الجميع ان الكود قد سمح بان يكون عرض الكمرة اكبر من عرض العمود وعلى الرغم من ان الكود لم يذكر اى متطلبات فى المناطق الزلازليه الضعيفه الا اننا سوف نتبع متطلبات sfrm
> للتوضيح
> ...




أولا أتذكر أن عرض الكمرة لايزيد عن ضعف عرض العمود فى حالة ال smrf 

و تكون التفصيلة كما فى الصورة




بالنسبة للبلاطة فتعلم أخى أن الحديد المطلوب وصله مركز فى مسافة عرض العمود بالإضافة إلى 1.5 سمك البلاطة من كل ناحية و هذا يشبه إلى حد كبير حالة الكمرة


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

sea2007 قال:


> اريد ان اوكد معاك على قيمه الجاما عن اضافه وزنها فى الحساب الاجهادات تحت القاعدة فاننا لا نستخدم جاما خرسانه فى حساب وزن القاعد



هذا ما أفعله فى كل شغلى و خصوصا كما تعلم مع وجود أكثر من basement 

ففى حالة لو ثلاثة basement تحت الأرض هل تعتقد أننى محتاج أطرح وزن حجم فراغ ال basements ك soil من ال b/c ?!

التقرير يحسبها لوحده تحت مسمى net allowable

أم لو أعطاك ال allowable فيجب عليك أن تطرح وزن ال soil من وزن ال raft


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> بالعربية: شكرا
> بالسريانية : تودي
> بالآشورية : باسيما
> بالارمني: ميرسي شات
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا اللهم أرضى عنا رضا لا سخط بعده أبدا و أعف عنا و أعتق رقابنا و رقاب أبائنا و أمهاتنا و أبنائنا و بناتنا من النار


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> نعلم جميعا يا استاذنا ان الاوميجا w=(k/m)^.5 ....ولكنى ارى انا هذا القانون صالح فقك فى حالة لو المنشأ فى حالة المرونة......لكن لو تصرف المنشأ فى حالة اللدونة سوف تتغير خصائص المادة وبالتالى تصبح قيمة الاوميجا هنا غير ثابتة.....وعند حدوث الزلازل كدة كدة المنشأ بتصرف فى حدود الplasticity يبقى كدة قانون الاوميجا اصبح غير ثابت ...ما اريد ان اقوله ان الاوميجا لا نحسبها الا من ال free vibration فقط اى الاهتزاز الحر....ولكن لو اثر الزلزال على المنشأ سيغير من خصائصه وبالتالى لن يصبح قانون الاوميجا صالح
> 
> وايضا قانون الاوميجا w=(k/m)^.5 نحصل عليه فقط من من الparticular solution اى عندما تكون القوى المؤثرة=0
> 
> هل هذا دقيق ؟؟؟



مبدئيا هذا القانون لل sdof و هو نعم غير صالح فى حالة ال nonlinear analysis و لكن مع وجود ال response modification factor فيجوز إعتبار المنشىء linear و التعامل معه كما هو

أما كونه ناتج من ال particular solution فهذا غير صحيح لأنه يأتى من معادلة ال free vibration و هى معادلة homogeneous ليس لها particular solution


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> ما المقصود بتلك العبارة..اليس k ثابت في تقرير التربة ام ماذا تقصد يا استاذنا ؟



نعم ثابت و لكن أنا أفترضت أن التربة هتضعف و بالتالى ال spring المكافىء لها هيضعف و بالتالى ال k هتقل


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أنا معاك فيما تقول
> إن شاء الله سأراسل ال csi بعد الرجوع للعمل بخصوصهم




الجزئية الأولى 





الجزئية الثانية 

تم الرد عليها مسبقا


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> لكن هل تعتقد ان response للمبني سيكون اكبر عندما نضع الركائز الافقية ؟
> وكيف يتم توصيفة علي انه point spring لانه في هذه الحالة سيحمل شد وضغط فبالتالي حمل ضغط التراب سينتقل اتوماتيكا الي الركائز دون ان يؤثر علي الحائط؟
> كيف احصل علي قيمة k dynamic ؟ هل هي نسبة من k static





سيكون أقل طبعا 

ال spring هنا المفروض يكون نوعه gap يتحمل ال compression only حمل التراب يتم وضعه على الحائط و ليس ال support

ال k dynamic يتم حسابه عن طريق معرفة ال dynamic capacity of soil/ allowable movement تطلبه من تقرير التربة و للأسف سيخذلك الكثيرين لذلك نفضل إهماله


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> هل للاوتاد k dynamic ؟
> حضرتك اوضحت انه في حالة الابراج يتم تمثيل القواعد
> طبعا هنا الاساسات ستكون عميقة
> اذن سأحتاج k للاوتاد
> ...



حقيقة ما نستخدمه هو k العادية دعنى أبحث فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> سؤال بخصوص modulus of elasticity
> 
> for structures subjected to high and constant stresses:
> modulus of elasticity = stress/strain
> ...




نعم هذا الرد موجود حتى فى أكواد ال control of cracks for shrinkage , creep and temperature و الكودات تسمح بتقليل ال e و قد يصل التقليل إلى 0.4 *e لأحمال الحرارة و الإنكماش و الزحف deformation analysis و لا أعلم لماّذا لا تقل أيضا فى ال strength design


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> قال لى احد المهندسين المحترمين على المنتدى انه يمكن ادخال الspecial seismic combination مانويل او يمكن جعل الetabs يحسبها اوتوماتيك من خلال الspecial seismic load فهل هذا الكلام صحيح؟؟؟؟
> 
> 2- وقال لى انه عند ادخال الspecial seismic combination مانويل يجب الغاء الspecial seismic load من الetabs من خلال don't include special seismic load ...فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟؟؟ ولا ممكن تركها عادى ؟؟





deadheart333 قال:


> انا عملت المنشأ وحطيت احمال الزلازل وهكذا وبعد كدة هاعمل run analysis .....السؤال هنا ..
> 
> ....لو انا مش عايز اعمل special seismic load ....هل لازم الغيها من الetabs من خلال don't include لانى خايف يكون الetabs بيدخل تأثيرها اوتوماتيكيا على المنشأ مما يؤدى الى حدوث خطأ فى النتائج؟؟؟؟ ولا اخليها زى ماهى ومش هايحصل حاجة والحياة زبادى فى الخلاط؟؟؟؟





الرد


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> قال لى احد المهندسين المحترمين على المنتدى انه يمكن ادخال الspecial seismic combination مانويل او يمكن جعل الetabs يحسبها اوتوماتيك من خلال الspecial seismic load فهل هذا الكلام صحيح؟؟؟؟
> 
> 2- وقال لى انه عند ادخال الspecial seismic combination مانويل يجب الغاء الspecial seismic load من الetabs من خلال don't include special seismic load ...فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟؟؟؟ ولا ممكن تركها عادى ؟؟





deadheart333 قال:


> انا عملت المنشأ وحطيت احمال الزلازل وهكذا وبعد كدة هاعمل run analysis .....السؤال هنا ..
> 
> ....لو انا مش عايز اعمل special seismic load ....هل لازم الغيها من الetabs من خلال don't include لانى خايف يكون الetabs بيدخل تأثيرها اوتوماتيكيا على المنشأ مما يؤدى الى حدوث خطأ فى النتائج؟؟؟؟ ولا اخليها زى ماهى ومش هايحصل حاجة والحياة زبادى فى الخلاط؟؟؟؟





المهندس احمد طه قال:


> حضرة المهندس محمود انا اشتغلت على frame
> response spectrum analysis and equivalent lateral forces
> طبعا تم عمل scaling for base shear بس شفت النتائج متقاربة جدا demand load
> طيب وين الدقة في الموضوع معناها باستخدام response spectrum analysis طالما بعطيني نفس نتائج equivalent lateral forces
> ...




قيمة القوى فى الحالتين متساوية بعد عمل ال scaling 

و لكن توزيع هذه القوة على الأدوار تختلف فى الطريقتين الطريقة ال static توزع كمثلث خط مائل
فى الوقت التى تتوزع فيها على حسب المودات فى ال rs و بالتالى ال shear مختلف و كذلك العزم


----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## محمود الصقار (17 يونيو 2013)




----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> نعم هذا الرد موجود حتى فى أكواد ال control of cracks for shrinkage , creep and temperature و الكودات تسمح بتقليل ال e و قد يصل التقليل إلى 0.4 *e لأحمال الحرارة و الإنكماش و الزحف deformation analysis و لا أعلم لماّذا لا تقل أيضا فى ال strength design



هل هذا الرد ينفي رد حضرتك الاول علي المهندس الفاضل sea2007 بخصوص ان تقليل e في حالة احمال الحرارة خطأ؟
ارجو توضيح بأي الرأيين نلتزم؟

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## usama_usama2003 (17 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> اذكر الفقرة التى قراءت فيها هذا المصطلح حتى تصلنى الفكرة كاملة


----------



## deadheart333 (19 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> ال effective stiffness
> لو المنشئ linear هو الجزء الأول من ال curve قبل ال yield
> 
> لو المنشئ nonlinear فهو مثل ال secant للمنحنى
> قيمة متوسطة بين الk قبل و بعد ال yield



ما معنى ال secant للمنحنى؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (21 يونيو 2013)

ما هى الExcitation angle فى الresponse spectrum load cases ؟؟؟ ومتى استخدمها؟؟؟ او بمعنى اخر متى اضع لها قيمة لانها دائما = 0؟؟؟


----------



## محمود الصقار (28 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
> في حالة ثابت k للأوتاد
> لنفترض انه لدي قيمة الحمل التشغيلي وقيمة الهبوط المتوقع
> اي الحالتين اصح ؟
> ...



مهندس أسامة السلام عليكم 

نحن هنا فى الإمارات ثابت عندنا الحمل التشغيلى / الهبوط 
و لكن من باب المناقشة كما تعلم ال piles ثلاثة أنواع bearing , friction , bearing friction 

قد يكون الأفضل تمثيل ال pile ك frame element و وضع spring كل متر طولى ليعبر عن ال friction و أخر تحت ليعبر عن ال bearing و أيضا بتوصيف مادة ال pile يكون ال shortening 

لكن لا تنسى أنه فى حالة ال friction pile الهبوط يحدث فى ال soil فى نفس وقت حدوثه فى ال pile لطبيعة العلاقة بينهما على التوازى و بالتالى ما يحكمنى الأضعف منهما , أعتقد أن الأضعف هى ال soil


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> هل يتولد على الكمرات normal force نتيجة الزلازل ؟؟؟ وهل من الصحيح ان نصمم الكمرة على M ,N ؟؟؟؟ ام نقوم بتصميمها على الاحمال الراسية فقط؟؟



نعم و لعلك لاحظت أحد الإيميلات التى أرفقته فى مشاركات سابقة


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> 1-حضرتك ما معنى ان الحائط غير مرتكز على الارض أو انه مش رأسى و ما معنى حائط افقى مرتكز على رأسى؟؟؟؟ وكيف تكون القوى التى رسمتها normal ؟؟؟ مع العلم ان هذة الرسمة هى مسقط افقى للحائط
> 
> 2- f11 ماذا تمثل هل هى شير ولا نورمال؟؟ ام يمكن ان تكون اما نورمال فى حالات وشير فى حالات اخرى؟؟؟
> 
> ...



1- لو عندك deep horizontal cantilever كمرة أفقية 

2- f11 هى normal force قولا واحدا 

3- deep beam

4- لا مجال للرؤية الشخصية هنا - دى مش إجتهادات- f11,f22 normal
f12 shear


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ليه حضرتك لو allowable نطرح وزن اللبشة؟؟؟



أنا أقصد لو allowable ضيف فرق الوزن بين ال raft كخرسانة و ال soil


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ما المقصود بـــ و دى الحالة العامة التى تحتوى الحالة الأولى و لكن هنا حتى و لو لم يكن هناك eccentrcity؟؟



لأن وجود eccentricity ده يجعل ال rotational stiffness أقل من ال transilation stiffness


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يعنى حضرتك ينفع اعمل خوازيق اسفل نقاط معينة اسفل اللبشة وليس خوازيق على كامل اللبشة؟؟؟ ولكن يوجد مشكلة حضرتك ...وجود خوازيق عند هذة النقط المعينة الا يشكل حدوث punching فى اللبشة ؟؟؟
> 
> بمعنى اخر لو جبنا ورقة وحطيناها على دبوسين هايخترقوا الورقة ...لكن لو جعلنا الورقة ترتكز على عدة دبابيس فرصة حدوث الpunching قليلة لزيادة عدد الدبابيس
> 
> نفس الكلام على اللبشة ....لو حطيت خوازيق فى المناطق اللى الاجهاد فيها unsafe دة ممكن يشكل خطر الpunching؟؟؟



لم أقل اعمل piles أسفل نقاط معينة قولت أعمل piles....


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> يعنى افهم من كدة حضرتك انه المفروض ان احنا نحط spring للجدران الخرسانية الخاصة بالبدروم ..بس احنا مابنحطهاش ؟؟؟؟ طيب ليه حضرتك ما بنحطهاش دى هاتفرق معايا فى تقييد حركة المنشأ...
> 
> 2-وكم تساوى الk dynamic للتربة؟؟؟ وكم تساوى k static ؟؟؟ والقيمة اللى احنا بندخلها اللى هيا = bearing capacity *1000
> 
> دى k static ولا k dynamic؟؟؟



لصعوبة التمثيل لأن هذه ال springs ستكون nonlinear مقاومتها فى ال tension غير ال comperession

تطلبها من تقرير التربة


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ماهى طريقة الYield line theory؟؟ اللى حضرتك ذكرتها



أرجع لموقع المهندس ياسر الليثى ستجد ورق يشرحها بأسلوب غاية فى البساطة


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> ما المقصود بالwind tunnel ??



يتم عمل نموذج مصغر للبرج و تعريضه للرياح داخل نفق و دراسة تأثير الرياح عليه


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> استاذنا العظيم....ما المقصود بــــثم نختبر هذه القطاعات ك serviciblty للبرج ثم ultimate للعناصر؟؟؟؟ هل المقصود الdisplacement والdrift؟؟؟



طريقة ال limit states ثلاثة أجزاء 
1- ultimate
2- servicibilty
3- stabilty

ال displacement هى إزاحة أى طابق عن الوضع الأصلى

ال drift إزاحة أى طابق عن الطابق اللى تحته


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل
> ارجو الا تكون قد مللت اسئلتي
> في مشاركة سابقة تكلمنا عن squat wall وكان رد حضترك ان نستخدم r كما هي في هذه الحالة لان العزم موجود شئنا ام ابينا
> لكن ما رأي حضرتك فيما معني المذكور في الكود المصري ؟



لا لن أمل من إرضاء الله 

لا تشغل بالك بال squat wall فلن تجد حائط فى برج h/w<2


----------



## محمود الصقار (29 يونيو 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل
> بارك الله فيك
> *الاستثناء هنا كيف تم عملة ؟
> وما الفرق بين plastic mechanism analysis and nonlinear response analysis ؟ هما الاتنين مش واحد ؟
> *



لا أعلم 
و لو صح ما فهمته فذلك يتطلب أن أقوم بحل دقيق للتشيك على حل تقريبى ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadheart333 (29 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> طريقة ال limit states ثلاثة أجزاء
> 1- ultimate
> 2- servicibilty
> 3- stabilty
> ...



كنت اقصد حضرتك ...ما معنى اختبار servicability للبرج؟؟؟ او بمعنى اخر ما الذى اقوم باختباره كـــservicability؟؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
جزك الله خيرا
اذا سمحت ان تراسل CSI بخصوص موضوع ديافرامات المدرجات؟


----------



## e.m7md (30 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا سمحت لى
اريد خطوات تفصيليه لتصميم الاعمده والحوائط للابراج مع العلم انه من الكثير يقابلنى مخطاطات جميعها حوائط منها حوائط شير وحوائط نورمل 
شاكر لك ومقدر


----------



## deadheart333 (30 يونيو 2013)

محمود الصقار قال:


> المقدمة طبعا صحيحة
> البرنامج قبل 2013 يكون nonlinear فى ال frame elements
> و بعد ETABS 2013 يمكن عمل Layered shells
> 
> ...



1-ما الفرق بين الlocal buckling وال global buckling؟؟؟؟

2-ما اعرفه ان الlocal buckling يحدث فى الsteel member مثل العمود المكون من 4 angles 
ما تعليق حضرتك؟؟؟

3- ما الفرق بين الglobal p delta والlocal p delta؟؟؟؟


----------



## deadheart333 (1 يوليو 2013)

1-هل يمكن بتصميم الخوازيق على اساس انها تتحمل قوى الشد الناتجة من الزلازل وتشد المبنى لاسفل ....ونستغنى عن العناصر المقاومة للزلازل؟؟؟ 

2-وهل لايحدث تشريخ للبشة الخرسانية لكى اضع لها معامل تشريخ؟؟؟؟

3-وهل توجد للخوازيق K dynamic مثل التربة؟؟؟


----------



## usama_usama2003 (3 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
جزاك الله خيرا
سؤال: عمود في فريم معرض لقوي جانبية
اذا كان التصميم ب R=8.5 ..هنا حد تشريخ معين
اذا كان التصميم ب R=5.5 .. هنا حد تشريخ اقل
بالنسبة لتشيك الانبعاج هل الجساءة كافية لعدم حدوث الانبعاج اثناء وبعد الزلزال؟


----------



## asd salim (3 يوليو 2013)

Thank for all details


----------



## usama_usama2003 (9 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
كل عام وحضرتك بخير

اذا كان لدينا مبني مكون من فلات سلاب و اعمده وحوائط قص وتم اختيار Building Frame System كنظام انشائي مقاوم
ولكن لسبب معماري ما تم عمل عمود علي Transfer Beam
السؤال
في هذه الحالة هل سيتم استخدام Overstrength factor ؟
مع العلم بأن Dis-continous element هنا ليس عنصر حامل لاحمال الزلازل؟
ارجو التوضيح
بارك الله فيك


----------



## usama_usama2003 (10 يوليو 2013)

ارجو من حضرتك شرح CEB-FEP90
creep and shrinkage model
وهل حضرتك شغال بموديل اخر؟


----------



## ahr2007 (11 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندسينا الكرام
احتاج شيت اكسل لتصميم عمود او شير وول عليه عزم فى اتجاهين biaxial bending وقوة محورية


----------



## eng_m_ser (11 يوليو 2013)

ممكن بعد اذن حضراتكم 1- كتاب او مزكره فى تصميم الshear wallلمقاومه احمال الزلازل والرياح يدويا
2- كود الاحمال المصرى اصدار 2012


----------



## غيور الشام (17 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إذا سمحت لي بسؤال :
كيف يمكن الاستفادة من كميات الاسمنت التى تفيض ضمن أنابيب الضخ بعد انتهاء الصب ولكم جزيل الشكر ودوام العافية


----------



## last.gladiator (18 يوليو 2013)

*ETAB's Warning "Eigenvalues Was Found Out Of Secquence"*

i face this warning during analysis of (G+12 story building)using ETABS 


* * * W A R N I N G * * *
EIGENVALUE 20 WAS FOUND OUT OF SEQUENCE

in CSI website the answer relate the reason to the sensitivity of the structure to unstability but this answer did not add thing to the problem 

the question is how can i get the program catch the modes ?


----------



## MASTER GC (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ETAB's Warning "Eigenvalues Was Found Out Of Secquence"*

ممكن رابط محاضرات 
*تصميم برج 80 دور من دبى محمود الصقار
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
*


----------



## last.gladiator (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: ETAB's Warning "Eigenvalues Was Found Out Of Secquence"*



last.gladiator قال:


> i face this warning during analysis of (G+12 story building)using ETABS
> 
> 
> * * * W A R N I N G * * *
> ...





I Think The Error Was Something In The Modeling Process Because I Delelt Some Stories And Add Them Again And The problem Disappeared


----------



## ابو مطيع (31 يوليو 2013)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## ENGAYNO (1 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم


----------



## anass81 (8 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي محمود
سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (8 سبتمبر 2013)

رابط بتجميع Mahmoud AlSakkar Q&A & CSI support Q& A .rar
الخاصة بموضوع لو حد من أخوانا عنده سؤال فى علوم الأبراج هأحاول أرد عليها هنا محمود الصقار

http://www.mediafire.com/download/67b5z9292due3yg/Mahmoud_AlSakkar_Q&A_&_CSI_support_Q&_A_.rar


----------



## Eng2str (8 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا انا شديد الشكر لاستاذنا محمود الصقار لما يقدمه من مجهودات في سبيل العلم والمعرفة لكامل الامة العربية جعلها ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك.
- اما بعد انا مهندس حديث لو تكرمت عندي سؤال و الله متعبني نوعا ما وهو هل هو شرط ان تكون periode الديناميكي اقل من periode الستاتيكي ام لا وان امكن يا استاذ رفع براهين حسب مختلف الاكواد المعمول بها مع العلم انني مقيم بالجزائر حاليا فلو لديك ادنى فكرة عن هذه القضية حسب الكود المستعمل في الجزائراكون جد مشكور لك وجازاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله .
مع تمنياتنا العطرة وشكرا.


----------



## En.El Seidy (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*
جزاك الله عنا كل خيرالمهندس/محمود الصقاروالمهندس/حسين رضا ويعلم الله سبحانه و تعالى مدى
إشتياقى لأن أستقى من هذا العلم الفياض و سامحونا إن طمعنا فى مزيد من محاضراتكما 
فأنتما تتناولا مواضيع غاية فى الأهميه و لم يتطرق إليها احد من قبل
وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء*​


----------



## masoud.e (19 يناير 2014)

كيف استطيع حساب قيمة R باستخدام برنامج sap2000 عن طريق Pushover analysis بالتفاصيل ....؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalosh (19 يناير 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## م /ابراهيم (30 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
لو تكرمتم اود معرفة كيفية حساب حمل الرياح على ابراج الاتصالات الحديدية (3D truss) العلاقة المستخدمة وكيفية تمثيل القوى (nodal or area) بواسطة البرنامج ..
وفق للكود الامريكي asce7 العلاقة العامة , (qz=0.00256 Kz Kzt Kd V^2 I , P=q(GCp , كيفية حساب المساحة المعرضة لقوى الرياح وهل تؤخد نسبة من المساحة الاجمالية ؟

تحياتى وشكرى لكم ..


----------



## abdelbaky (30 مايو 2015)

أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك ويشفي كل مريض


----------



## ohammood (26 نوفمبر 2015)

أستاذ محمود الصقار 
السلام عليكم أتمنى أن تكون بصحة وعافيه ممكن تعطيني ايميلك لكي يتسنى لي بعض الاسئلة الله يخليك بخصوص (Fiber hinge) وبخصوص (Pushover anaylsis 
شكرا


----------



## mohamedelhadidi (12 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرامهندس محمود​


----------



## nigm_84 (21 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم م محمود الصقار عندي سؤال بخصوص موديل الايتاب عند حل نموذج برج 18 دور علي الايتاب وتصديره الي الsafe يتم التشييك علي اجهاد التربه بواسطه احمال الgravity load only او يتم التشييك ايضا باستخدام احمال الريا والزلازل مع ضرب اجهاد التربه في معامل 1.3


----------



## asd salim (20 مارس 2016)

u r right


----------



## madrelesh (23 يونيو 2016)

*استفسار حول الـ sdc في دبي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

لدي استفسار حول ال SDC في دبي بناءً على الكود ASCE حيث انه وبناءً على قيم التسارعات S1 and SD وطبيعة التربة الشائعة في الامارات او عدم توفر معلومات عن التربة فإن معظم المباني في دبي ستكون ضمن ال category "D" .وكما هو معروف ان هذه الفئة من التصميم تعبر عن منطقة شديدة الخطورة الزلزالية , بمعنى أن الاطارات والجدران المستخدمة يجب ان تكون ذات مواصفات وتفاصيل خاصة , استفساري هل من المنطقي تصميم جميع المباني ضمن هذه الفئة ؟؟؟؟ حيث انه بناءً على الكود UBC فان المباني في دبي ستكون إما ضمن المنطقة الزلزالية 2A او 2B 

أرجو الافادة ممن لديهم خبرة في هذا الموضوع 

ملاحظة : قيم التسارعات المعتمدة في دبي " حسب علمي " S1 0.25g Ss=0.832g " بناءً على التربة ستكون Fa=1.06 Fv=1.55 وعليه SMs=0.887g SM1=0.387g وهذا يعطي SDs=0.59g SD1=0.258g وبناءً على هذه القيم و فئة الشاغلية " ocupancy category" ستكون جميع المنشأت ضمين D​


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (26 يونيو 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم
أرجو رفع ملف الهزة الأرضية المعتمد في بلدية الشارقة مع تمنياتي لكم دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## م. م/اسماعيل (9 يوليو 2016)

السلام عليكم 
حضرتك هل تصمم القواعد المنفصله علي الاحمال الجيه والميته فقط ام يؤخذ في الاعتبار احمال الزلازل


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 أكتوبر 2016)

تم تثبيت الموضوع مرة أخرى للاطلاع عليه من الزملاء الجدد بالمنتدى حيث أنه يجيب على الكثير من الأسئلة الهامة و المكررة..
تحياتي


----------



## medeaing (26 أكتوبر 2016)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



madrelesh قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لدي استفسار حول ال SDC في دبي بناءً على الكود ASCE حيث انه وبناءً على قيم التسارعات S1 and SD وطبيعة التربة الشائعة في الامارات او عدم توفر معلومات عن التربة فإن معظم المباني في دبي ستكون ضمن ال category "D" .وكما هو معروف ان هذه الفئة من التصميم تعبر عن منطقة شديدة الخطورة الزلزالية , بمعنى أن الاطارات والجدران المستخدمة يجب ان تكون ذات مواصفات وتفاصيل خاصة , استفساري هل من المنطقي تصميم جميع المباني ضمن هذه الفئة ؟؟؟؟ حيث انه بناءً على الكود UBC فان المباني في دبي ستكون إما ضمن المنطقة الزلزالية 2A او 2B
> 
> ...



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t572946.html

سلام


----------



## anass81 (13 يناير 2017)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع مرة أخرى للاطلاع عليه من الزملاء الجدد بالمنتدى حيث أنه يجيب على الكثير من الأسئلة الهامة و المكررة..
> تحياتي



السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر للمهندس محمود الصقار


----------

